# Please post your VCA turquoise piece Of jewellery



## Glamslam

Turquoise is so hard to get at VCA those days but my VCA manager in Paris accepted my special order... and  here's my blue treasure  : magic alhambra pendant and ring both in white gold &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153; with my beloved and old vintage bracelet


----------



## PennyD2911

I wish VCA would bring turquoise back. They haven't offered anything in turquoise for a long time. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

stunning enjoy!!!


----------



## tutushopper

These pieces are gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I've never seen a magic pendant in turquoise. 
They aren't even accepting special orders for turquoise. You must have placed this order a while ago.
Congratulations!!


----------



## Glamslam

texasgirliegirl said:


> I've never seen a magic pendant in turquoise.
> They aren't even accepting special orders for turquoise. You must have placed this order a while ago.
> Congratulations!!


Thanks a lot  texas girl, i've placed my order more than 6 months ago, in Paris


----------



## Glamslam

tutushopper said:


> These pieces are gorgeous!


Thank you, turquoise is so stunning at VCA


----------



## Glamslam

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> stunning enjoy!!!


Thanks dear i will


----------



## Glamslam

PennyD2911 said:


> I wish VCA would bring turquoise back. They haven't offered anything in turquoise for a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


My SA told me that they won't have turquoise for at least 2 years&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56480;&#55357;&#56480;&#55357;&#56480; thanks a lot


----------



## Suzie

I love your magic's, how lovely to be able to place a special order. If I could ever do that mine would be for onyx with white gold. Here is a pic of my turquoise pieces with my other VCA.

Sorry, my file is too large I will have to resize.


----------



## skyqueen

Suzie said:


> I love your magic's, how lovely to be able to place a special order. If I could ever do that mine would be for onyx with white gold. Here is a pic of my turquoise pieces with my other VCA.
> 
> Sorry, my file is too large I will have to resize.


Holy cow, dear...don't get mugged!
Love VCA turquoise!!!


----------



## cvalier26

Suzie said:


> I love your magic's, how lovely to be able to place a special order. If I could ever do that mine would be for onyx with white gold. Here is a pic of my turquoise pieces with my other VCA.
> 
> Sorry, my file is too large I will have to resize.


Gorgeous collection


----------



## Suzie

skyqueen said:


> Holy cow, dear...don't get mugged!
> Love VCA turquoise!!!



 thank you.


----------



## Suzie

cvalier26 said:


> Gorgeous collection



Thank you.


----------



## Glamslam

Suzie said:


> I love your magic's, how lovely to be able to place a special order. If I could ever do that mine would be for onyx with white gold. Here is a pic of my turquoise pieces with my other VCA.
> 
> Sorry, my file is too large I will have to resize.




I love, love love your VCA collection, your 20 motifs turquoise necklace is to Die for...


----------



## dialv

Here is my little VCA Turquoise collection.


----------



## dialv

Glamslam said:


> Turquoise is so hard to get at VCA those days but my VCA manager in Paris accepted my special order... and  here's my blue treasure  : magic alhambra pendant and ring both in white gold &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153; with my beloved and old vintage bracelet


Gorgeous pieces, I love the Magic pendant so much!


----------



## dialv

Suzie said:


> I love your magic's, how lovely to be able to place a special order. If I could ever do that mine would be for onyx with white gold. Here is a pic of my turquoise pieces with my other VCA.
> 
> Sorry, my file is too large I will have to resize.


Love the shade of your turquoise, all your pieces are stunning!


----------



## Suzie

Glamslam said:


> I love, love love your VCA collection, your 20 motifs turquoise necklace is to Die for...



Thank you.


----------



## Suzie

dialv said:


> Love the shade of your turquoise, all your pieces are stunning!



Love yours too. The butterfly is so cute.


----------



## hopingoneday

dialv said:


> Here is my little VCA Turquoise collection.




Your collection is gorgeous.  I especially love the bracelet!


----------



## Junkenpo

I love turquise!  I wish VCA would to a yg/turq clover in the sweet line.  Awhile back I purchased, but returned the sweet butterfly bracelet. Here's the pics I took before it went back home!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

LOVE the turquoise!!! I am working on my MOP VCA collection currently, but hope to add some turquoise soon


----------



## Bethc

Love everyone's pics!!! &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;

Turquoise was my first VCA love, so I'm always looking for more!!  These pics are from my IG, hence the watermark










And my magic pieces


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ WOW stunning pieces!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Junkenpo said:


> I love turquise!  I wish VCA would to a yg/turq clover in the sweet line.  Awhile back I purchased, but returned the sweet butterfly bracelet. Here's the pics I took before it went back home!




Love the butterfly turquoise


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Love everyone's pics!!! &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
> 
> Turquoise was my first VCA love, so I'm always looking for more!!  These pics are from my IG, hence the watermark
> 
> View attachment 2801219
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801220
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801221
> 
> 
> And my magic pieces
> 
> View attachment 2801222



You have an amazing collection Beth. What is the name of the piece that you have attached to your MOP bracelet?


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> You have an amazing collection Beth. What is the name of the piece that you have attached to your MOP bracelet?




Thank you!! &#128591; How lucky we were to get out 20 motifs when we did!  

I'm not sure what it's called, VCA used to make the larger magic charms in different stones, but they do not have them anymore, so I'm not sure if they're still made.  My SA has one like my turquoise one in coral that I am forever drooling over!!


----------



## Bethc

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^ WOW stunning pieces!!!




Thank you!! &#128591;


----------



## NYTexan

Glamslam said:


> Turquoise is so hard to get at VCA those days but my VCA manager in Paris accepted my special order... and  here's my blue treasure  : magic alhambra pendant and ring both in white gold &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153; with my beloved and old vintage bracelet


Wow that ring in turquoise is stunning!!


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

Wow...just wow!
Everything is so beautiful!


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Thank you!! &#128591; How lucky we were to get out 20 motifs when we did!
> 
> I'm not sure what it's called, VCA used to make the larger magic charms in different stones, but they do not have them anymore, so I'm not sure if they're still made.  My SA has one like my turquoise one in coral that I am forever drooling over!!



Yes, we were lucky. What a shame that they don't make them anymore.


----------



## Glamslam

I love all your turquoise pieces&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Glamslam

i am So glad my SA just called me to get this beauty &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160; 
Thanks for letting me share, Happy easter ladies!


----------



## Glamslam

dialv said:


> Gorgeous pieces, I love the Magic pendant so much!



Thanks dear, your set is stunning&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Glamslam

Bethc said:


> Love everyone's pics!!! &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
> 
> Turquoise was my first VCA love, so I'm always looking for more!!  These pics are from my IG, hence the watermark
> 
> View attachment 2801219
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801220
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801221
> 
> 
> And my magic pieces
> 
> View attachment 2801222



Beth, you definitely have one the most gorgeous VCA collection in turquoise &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;


----------



## XZbabes

Drool over all your beautiful turquoise pieces ladies. Wish I can get my hands on any VA turquoise...

Glamslam : Congratulations . Now you just need a pair of earrings to complete your turquoise set.


----------



## Glamslam

XZbabes said:


> Drool over all your beautiful turquoise pieces ladies. Wish I can get my hands on any VA turquoise...
> 
> Glamslam : Congratulations . Now you just need a pair of earrings to complete your turquoise set.



So true&#128516;

Thanks!


----------



## Suzie

Glamslam said:


> i am So glad my SA just called me to get this beauty &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
> Thanks for letting me share, Happy easter ladies!



Congrats, she is a beauty.


----------



## PennyD2911

Glamslam said:


> i am So glad my SA just called me to get this beauty [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, Happy easter ladies!




Congratulations!!


----------



## Glamslam

Suzie said:


> Congrats, she is a beauty.



Thanks Suzie, i love your VCA collection&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Glamslam

PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations!!



Thanks a lot&#128522;


----------



## kimber418

Bethc said:


> Love everyone's pics!!! &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
> 
> Turquoise was my first VCA love, so I'm always looking for more!!  These pics are from my IG, hence the watermark
> 
> View attachment 2801219
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801220
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801221
> 
> 
> And my magic pieces
> 
> View attachment 2801222




Beth! Love your VCA photos!   Beautiful!


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> I love your magic's, how lovely to be able to place a special order. If I could ever do that mine would be for onyx with white gold. Here is a pic of my turquoise pieces with my other VCA.
> 
> Sorry, my file is too large I will have to resize.





Lovely collection Suzie&#127800;


----------



## kimber418

Glamslam said:


> Turquoise is so hard to get at VCA those days but my VCA manager in Paris accepted my special order... and  here's my blue treasure  : magic alhambra pendant and ring both in white gold &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153; with my beloved and old vintage bracelet


Such a pretty shade of turquoise!  Love it.&#128151;


----------



## kimber418

Glamslam said:


> i am So glad my SA just called me to get this beauty &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
> Thanks for letting me share, Happy easter ladies!


Congrats on your beautiful turquoise VCA Glamslam!   What a great addition to your collection!


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> Lovely collection Suzie&#127800;



Thank you.


----------



## Bethc

kimber418 said:


> Beth! Love your VCA photos!   Beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## kimber418

My Turquoise Collection    I actually think my 20 YG is my favorite piece~


----------



## kimber418

I forgot my Sweet butterfly bracelet


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> My Turquoise Collection    I actually think my 20 YG is my favorite piece~



Absolutely gorgeous&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Valentinegirl

I was just told that VCA doesn't make a magic turquoise pendant


----------



## kimber418

I have never seen a Magic Turquoise pendant.  It seems like there is one in the alhambra version but not the vintage alhambra.  Not sure but I think it was an older piece.


----------



## Glamslam

kimber418 said:


> I have never seen a Magic Turquoise pendant.  It seems like there is one in the alhambra version but not the vintage alhambra.  Not sure but I think it was an older piece.


Just take a look a this&#55357;&#56841; this is my Magic alhambra turquoise pendant (it's a special order)


----------



## Glamslam

Here's my Magic turquoise pendant & ring both in white gold!&#128160;&#128153;


----------



## Glamslam

Valentinegirl said:


> I was just told that VCA doesn't make a magic turquoise pendant


No they don't but you can ask for as i did&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Glamslam

kimber418 said:


> My Turquoise Collection    I actually think my 20 YG is my favorite piece~



Lovely collection, i love your turquoise 20 motifs &#128153;


----------



## Glamslam

kimber418 said:


> I forgot my Sweet butterfly bracelet


&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473; So cute&#55357;&#56480;&#55357;&#56480;&#55357;&#56480;


----------



## kimber418

Glamslam said:


> Here's my Magic turquoise pendant & ring both in white gold!&#128160;&#128153;





LOVE this!   The white gold is amazing w/ turquoise!


----------



## Glamslam

kimber418 said:


> LOVE this!   The white gold is amazing w/ turquoise!


Thanks Kimber418, i think that white gold is the best color for turquoise, it pops&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56480;


----------



## birkin10600

My turquoise Alhambra 10 and 5 motifs white gold. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## leechiyong

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise Alhambra 10 and 5 motifs white gold. Thanks for letting me share.



So pretty!  Love your watch too!


----------



## sailorstripes

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise Alhambra 10 and 5 motifs white gold. Thanks for letting me share.


Love this picture! The turquoise looks even more glamorous next to your watch. Wow!


----------



## birkin10600

leechiyong said:


> So pretty!  Love your watch too!





sailorstripes said:


> Love this picture! The turquoise looks even more glamorous next to your watch. Wow!



Thank you leechiyong and sailorstripes fit your kind comments!


----------



## birkin10600

*for


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise Alhambra 10 and 5 motifs white gold. Thanks for letting me share.



So pretty and fresh!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty and fresh!



Thank you tgg! You are so helpful and my big thanks to you!


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise Alhambra 10 and 5 motifs white gold. Thanks for letting me share.



Looks gorgeous together as bracelets.


----------



## birkin10600

Suzie said:


> Looks gorgeous together as bracelets.



Thank you Suzie! Love your turquoise too. &#128525;


----------



## kimber418

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise Alhambra 10 and 5 motifs white gold. Thanks for letting me share.


LOVE this!


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you Suzie! Love your turquoise too. &#128525;



Thank you, I must try wrapping my 20 around my wrist to see if it works.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Thank you, I must try wrapping my 20 around my wrist to see if it works.



It works perfectly!
I do this all the time with my 20 motifs. It makes a beautiful bracelet. I think mine wraps five times.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> It works perfectly!
> I do this all the time with my 20 motifs. It makes a beautiful bracelet. I think mine wraps five times.


Good to know, thanks texasgirliegirl.


----------



## etoile de mer

I've so enjoyed seeing all your turquoise pieces, all so gorgeous! I think the color of VCA turquoise is so exceptionally beautiful. It's so hard to find turquoise in this lovely, pale shade of robin's egg blue. I hope the offer it again, as I'd love a long necklace. Many thanks to all who've posted!


----------



## Blingaddict

My first and beloved turquoise Alhambra Vca. I wear it almost every day!


----------



## Blingaddict

Another ( filter used) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
thank you for letting me share..


----------



## j0s1e267

A couple of my Turquoise pieces.  Love my Chalcedony piece, it's super wearable!


----------



## leechiyong

j0s1e267 said:


> A couple of my Turquoise pieces.  Love my Chalcedony piece, it's super wearable!



Beautiful!  Love the contrast with your Chanel.  Pinks and turquoise is one of my favorite combos.


----------



## purseinsanity

Love turquoise &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
Here's mine:


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> Love turquoise &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
> Here's mine:



Yay! Congratulations purseinsanity! Love the pop color your turquoise. Beautiful! &#128525;


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Yay! Congratulations purseinsanity! Love the pop color your turquoise. Beautiful! &#128525;



Thank you!!


----------



## Suzie

purseinsanity said:


> Love turquoise &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
> Here's mine:



Congrats, we are twins on this piece.


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> Congrats, we are twins on this piece.



It's an honour!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Love turquoise [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]
> 
> Here's mine:




Huge Congrats!! [emoji178]
Gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Huge Congrats!! [emoji178]
> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

I'm enjoying looking and loving turquoise pieces here. Here's my little contribution.


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> LOVE this!



Thank you kimber428! Love yours too especially the long necklace!


----------



## Gina123

Glamslam said:


> i am So glad my SA just called me to get this beauty &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
> Thanks for letting me share, Happy easter ladies!



Gorgeous and many congrats!!!


----------



## Gina123

Blingaddict said:


> Another ( filter used)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share..



Blingaddict, love how you combined tennis with Alhambra bracelets. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Are they all same size or did you reduce the link? If yes, where did you take it out?


----------



## Suzie

Blingaddict said:


> Another ( filter used)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share..



You look gorgeous, love your pieces.


----------



## Suzie

j0s1e267 said:


> A couple of my Turquoise pieces.  Love my Chalcedony piece, it's super wearable!



How beautiful!


----------



## Gina123

Hi ladies, love the eye candies here and here is my contribution or ode to turquoise. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## birkin10600

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies, love the eye candies here and here is my contribution or ode to turquoise. Thanks for letting me share.



Very pretty! Love it.


----------



## Gina123

birkin10600 said:


> Very pretty! Love it.



Thank you birkin10600! I love your Turquoise, too, and I like your creative idea to wear yours on your wrist.


----------



## kimber418

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies, love the eye candies here and here is my contribution or ode to turquoise. Thanks for letting me share.


So gorgeous Gina!   Is that a 20 or 2 -10's?


----------



## Gina123

kimber418 said:


> So gorgeous Gina!   Is that a 20 or 2 -10's?



Hi kimber418, thank you. It's 20 motifs which I doubled.


----------



## NewBe

Anyone know where I can find modeling picture of people with their turquoise vintage alhambra earrings?  Thanks.


----------



## birkin10600

Modeling photo of my turquoise vintage earrings. Hope this help.


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Modeling photo of my turquoise vintage earrings. Hope this help.




Very pretty!


----------



## Bethc

birkin10600 said:


> Modeling photo of my turquoise vintage earrings. Hope this help.




Gorgeous!  I wish I'd gotten them when I could have!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Modeling photo of my turquoise vintage earrings. Hope this help.



Lovely color


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty!











Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  I wish I'd gotten them when I could have!











texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely color


Thank you Lovelies! Bethc, hope you can find one soon to match your stunning 20 motifs and pendant.


----------



## birkin10600

And your turquoise bracelet.


----------



## NewBe

birkin10600 said:


> Modeling photo of my turquoise vintage earrings. Hope this help.



Pretty!  Thank you so much


----------



## Suzie

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies, love the eye candies here and here is my contribution or ode to turquoise. Thanks for letting me share.



Just beautiful.


----------



## TWINMAMA

This is my very first post in PurseForum and I just have to say how much I love this thread!  I adore each piece that you lovely ladies have posted!  

I have also added a VCA Turquoise pendant to my wish list.  Turquoise is the birthstone for my DH and my DS's so I "need" a piece from this collection!


----------



## shpahlc

So I recently acquired a pair of YG and pair of WG sweet turquoise earrings and am debating whether or not I want to keep either (or both). I don't have any kids right now so can't say whether I will pass them on, and really am trying to decide if I hold on to them or sell to buy other items. 

For those who own either set, do you find you get much use? Would love some advice!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

shpahlc said:


> So I recently acquired a pair of YG and pair of WG sweet turquoise earrings and am debating whether or not I want to keep either (or both). I don't have any kids right now so can't say whether I will pass them on, and really am trying to decide if I hold on to them or sell to buy other items.
> 
> For those who own either set, do you find you get much use? Would love some advice!



What shape are yours? 
Clover or butterfly?


----------



## shpahlc

texasgirliegirl said:


> What shape are yours?
> 
> Clover or butterfly?




They are both clover.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

shpahlc said:


> So I recently acquired a pair of YG and pair of WG sweet turquoise earrings and am debating whether or not I want to keep either (or both). I don't have any kids right now so can't say whether I will pass them on, and really am trying to decide if I hold on to them or sell to buy other items.
> 
> For those who own either set, do you find you get much use? Would love some advice!



I've got a pair of MOP sweets in WG and I don't think I would need them in YG as well. So if i were you, I would sell the ones you think you would use less and get something else instead.


----------



## shpahlc

lightpinkdaisy said:


> I've got a pair of MOP sweets in WG and I don't think I would need them in YG as well. So if i were you, I would sell the ones you think you would use less and get something else instead.




Such a good point...and I've been eyeing some other items so anything to free up some funds is fine by me. Thanks!


----------



## Gina123

My 20 motif turquoise and trying on diamonds. &#128525;


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and trying on diamonds. &#128525;



Oh WOW! !!  This is exquisite on you!


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and trying on diamonds. &#128525;



The Turquiose piece appears to have more space between each motif. .  Does it?


----------



## Gina123

Thank you for the kind words. Same spacing, just hangs differently. That said, VCA can take links off or add to adjust to your fitting.


----------



## Christofle

Gina123 said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and trying on diamonds. &#128525;



 Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Gina123 said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and trying on diamonds. &#128525;



Omg! It's fabulous pairing!


----------



## Blingaddict

I loooooove this thread!! Beautiful just beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gina123 said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and trying on diamonds. &#128525;



I think you "need" the diamond pave 10 motif.....


----------



## Gina123

Lol, I agree, I need the diamond pave... Maybe in 2016??? Working on DH. [emoji12]


----------



## kimber418

Gina123 said:


> Lol, I agree, I need the diamond pave... Maybe in 2016??? Working on DH. [emoji12]





The diamond pave looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## PennyD2911

Gina123 said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and trying on diamonds. [emoji7]




Both are gorgeous and the 10 pave looks beautiful on you!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Adding mine to the thread. I got the 10 motif back in April 2015 and then the 20 motif 2 days ago. The colour match almost perfectly [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## blueberryjam

Natalie j said:


> Adding mine to the thread. I got the 10 motif back in April 2015 and then the 20 motif 2 days ago. The colour match almost perfectly [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221476



You're so lucky to be able to find these pieces! Congratulations *Natalie j*! The colour of the turquoise is beautifully saturated!


----------



## Sparkledolll

blueberryjam said:


> You're so lucky to be able to find these pieces! Congratulations *Natalie j*! The colour of the turquoise is beautifully saturated!




Thank you! I believe Turquoise is now available again in limited quantities. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## koeeeee

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I believe Turquoise is now available again in limited quantities. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



Yes it does seem 'more' available than before. Just got my turquoise WG bracelet.


----------



## koeeeee

Natalie j said:


> Adding mine to the thread. I got the 10 motif back in April 2015 and then the 20 motif 2 days ago. The colour match almost perfectly [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221476



Lovely! I have the same pieces! Congrats!


----------



## Sparkledolll

koeeeee said:


> Lovely! I have the same pieces! Congrats!




Thanks! Which country did you buy from? I want to get the bracelet in YG but it's another long wait so I would like to know if it's available without pre order in other countries.


----------



## koeeeee

I purchased all from Hong Kong. I left my details for the shop to call me when available and was just patient! Good luck!


----------



## Sparkledolll

koeeeee said:


> I purchased all from Hong Kong. I left my details for the shop to call me when available and was just patient! Good luck!




Wow that's great! Please post pictures when you have time. I love seeing all the different variations of Turquoise here [emoji1]


----------



## sslfn

Is it true that turquoise only comes in white gold now? My SA told me today and want to confirm with all of the experts here.


----------



## Sparkledolll

sslfn said:


> Is it true that turquoise only comes in white gold now? My SA told me today and want to confirm with all of the experts here.




I'm no expert but I've ordered the 5 motif bracelet in YG and my order has been accepted.


----------



## sslfn

Natalie j said:


> I'm no expert but I've ordered the 5 motif bracelet in YG and my order has been accepted.



Thank you for letting me know Natalie! Do you like it in white gold or yellow gold? I haven't seen either in real life...Wonder which one is more wearable.


----------



## Sparkledolll

sslfn said:


> Thank you for letting me know Natalie! Do you like it in white gold or yellow gold? I haven't seen either in real life...Wonder which one is more wearable.




It's really a personal preference. I have the necklace in WG which I can also wear as a bracelet  so it doesn't make sense to get WG again.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sslfn said:


> Is it true that turquoise only comes in white gold now? My SA told me today and want to confirm with all of the experts here.



I'm not an expert either but VCA produces turquoise in both wg and yg. It does seem that turquoise with wg is seen more often lately. 
My personal preference if for turquoise with yg because I feel that the yg really compliments the blue color of turquoise. It also feels dressier whereas turquoise in the states is typically seen set in silver. The wg reminds me of silver and has s much more casual vibe. 
It's really all personal preference because both are gorgeous.


----------



## veneti

lovely and breathtaking all your pieces. i am looking through these pictures almost every day and hope i will find a turquoise pendant too some day


----------



## NYTexan

Natalie j said:


> I'm no expert but I've ordered the 5 motif bracelet in YG and my order has been accepted.


Wonderful! Please post when you receive. I am seriously considering that combo as well in a bracelet and would love your thoughts.  My only hesitation to buying any turquoise has been the stone itself as I had a turquoise necklace (not VCA) which got wet and the turquoise turned a greenish color.  It is a very delicate stone and I'm concerned about the long term wear and tear compared to the other pieces. That is why I bought the yellow gold Alhambra bracelet and wear it every day with no issues.  I also have the MOP but wear it only once or twice a week. Thanks!


----------



## Sparkledolll

NYTexan said:


> Wonderful! Please post when you receive. I am seriously considering that combo as well in a bracelet and would love your thoughts.  My only hesitation to buying any turquoise has been the stone itself as I had a turquoise necklace (not VCA) which got wet and the turquoise turned a greenish color.  It is a very delicate stone and I'm concerned about the long term wear and tear compared to the other pieces. That is why I bought the yellow gold Alhambra bracelet and wear it every day with no issues.  I also have the MOP but wear it only once or twice a week. Thanks!




I will post pics when she arrives but I'm expecting the wait to be months! [emoji85]


----------



## allure244

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I believe Turquoise is now available again in limited quantities. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



May I ask where you were able to order the turquoise bracelet with yellow gold? Did you have to put a deposit down? Thanks.


----------



## koeeeee

Natalie j said:


> I'm no expert but I've ordered the 5 motif bracelet in YG and my order has been accepted.



Congrats! How did you order it, out of interest?


----------



## Sparkledolll

allure244 said:


> May I ask where you were able to order the turquoise bracelet with yellow gold? Did you have to put a deposit down? Thanks.







koeeeee said:


> Congrats! How did you order it, out of interest?




Place Vendome in Paris, same way I ordered the necklace. [emoji1]


----------



## Gina123

Congrats! I was hoping to find turquoise earnings, too. Place Vendome only had sweet Alhambra turquoise earrings.


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Place Vendome in Paris, same way I ordered the necklace. [emoji1]



Do you just walk in and ask, or do you have to be a long time customer?


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> I'm enjoying looking and loving turquoise pieces here. Here's my little contribution.


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG this is gigantic but I can't crop it for some reason!


----------



## Sparkledolll

purseinsanity said:


> Do you just walk in and ask, or do you have to be a long time customer?




I think as long as you're happy to put down a deposit then they're happy to take your order. I only started buying VCA 2 years ago but they have a record of everything I've bought in all different countries. Here's an action shot layered with my 10 motif chalcedony and Chanel necklace [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

purseinsanity said:


> OMG this is gigantic but I can't crop it for some reason!




So pretty and matches perfectly with your Kelly! I can't make mine stay like that when I wrap it around my wrist [emoji28]


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> I think as long as you're happy to put down a deposit then they're happy to take your order. I only started buying VCA 2 years ago but they have a record of everything I've bought in all different countries. Here's an action shot layered with my 10 motif chalcedony and Chanel necklace [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270761



That's beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> So pretty and matches perfectly with your Kelly! I can't make mine stay like that when I wrap it around my wrist [emoji28]



Mine doesn't either   I had to hold my hand really still for the picture.


----------



## Sparkledolll

purseinsanity said:


> That's beautiful!




Thanks! I just found you on Instagram. Love all your pics [emoji1]


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I just found you on Instagram. Love all your pics [emoji1]



 Thank you!


----------



## Sappho

purseinsanity said:


> OMG this is gigantic but I can't crop it for some reason!




This looks fabulous! Love the look with your kelly! Your ring is beautiful too!


----------



## Gina123

purseinsanity said:


> OMG this is gigantic but I can't crop it for some reason!




Purseinsanity,  it's not gigantic... It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> I think as long as you're happy to put down a deposit then they're happy to take your order. I only started buying VCA 2 years ago but they have a record of everything I've bought in all different countries. Here's an action shot layered with my 10 motif chalcedony and Chanel necklace [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270761




Gorgeous!!! I didn't know I was a turquoise girl but the color really makes me happy. So, I was just at VCA and thinking to put a deposit down to get a matching turquoise earrings. My SA was off today so I'll email him tomorrow.


----------



## Gina123

Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji8]


----------



## kimber418

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3274786
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji8]




Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## dialv

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3274786
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji8]




Wow that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## doloresmia

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3274786
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji8]




Hello my friend! This is classical and beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3274786
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji8]




Gorgeous Gina! Hope you get a lot of wear out of it [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]


----------



## Gina123

Thank you kimber418, dialv, Natalie j, and doloresmia!!! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I didn't know I was a turquoise girl but the color really makes me happy. So, I was just at VCA and thinking to put a deposit down to get a matching turquoise earrings. My SA was off today so I'll email him tomorrow.




Gina I don't think you need to do that with earrings. I was offered the vintage size earrings in Turquoise twice last year but turned it down since I prefer the sweets size on me, once in Paris and once in London. For some reason they are easier to find than bracelet and necklace. And no news of the pendant anywhere!


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> Gina I don't think you need to do that with earrings. I was offered the vintage size earrings in Turquoise twice last year but turned it down since I prefer the sweets size on me, once in Paris and once in London. For some reason they are easier to find than bracelet and necklace. And no news of the pendant anywhere!




Thank you Natalie. I tried on the sweets in Paris but the turquoise was darker than my necklace. I know that it turns darker over time when exposed to the sun and environment... And I love the sweets but I have a hard time putting on the back. I prefer butterfly back, if that option was available.
I'm from the states and my local VCA suggested I put down a deposit. But before I do that, I wanted a matching turquoise, signature VCA pale baby blue. [emoji7]
Something to discuss with SA...


----------



## valnsw

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3274786
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji8]



Lovely pieces! 
Is that turquoise Birkin chèvre? Is this the the older batch of turquoise if you don't mind telling? It has more green tone than the recent batch.


----------



## Gina123

valnsw said:


> Lovely pieces!
> 
> Is that turquoise Birkin chèvre? Is this the the older batch of turquoise if you don't mind telling? It has more green tone than the recent batch.




Hi valnsw, thank you!
Leather is swift in new batch of colors. I have etoupe in swift, too and the colors are more saturated vs. Togo. 
Or it could be the lighting, gloomy today and yesterday.


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> I think as long as you're happy to put down a deposit then they're happy to take your order. I only started buying VCA 2 years ago but they have a record of everything I've bought in all different countries. Here's an action shot layered with my 10 motif chalcedony and Chanel necklace [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270761




Thanks again for the heads up and many congrats on the 10&20s turquoise!!! They are very close match!  You are so lucky to get them both. I guess VCA found a new mine. Which do you wear more often?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> Thanks again for the heads up and many congrats on the 10&20s turquoise!!! They are very close match!  You are so lucky to get them both. I guess VCA found a new mine. Which do you wear more often?




Thanks Gina! I link them up so I wear 30 lol... Sometimes I even link up my bracelets and just wear them altogether. I think it's a fun look and gives it a casual feel.


----------



## Gina123

doloresmia said:


> Hello my friend! This is classical and beautiful! [emoji7]




Hello my dear friend! Thank you for the kind comment. I've been hanging out in VCA and plan to head over to H. [emoji12]
Hope you are doing well. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Gina! I link them up so I wear 30 lol... Sometimes I even link up my bracelets and just wear them altogether. I think it's a fun look and gives it a casual feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275370




Wow, you look fabulous wearing them all! [emoji7]
I agree, 20+ motifs give more casual feel than 10.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> Wow, you look fabulous wearing them all! [emoji7]
> I agree, 20+ motifs give more casual feel than 10.




Thank you Gina!


----------



## coconutsboston

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3274786
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji8]


I love it!


----------



## papilloncristal

Bought my first piece of VCA turquoise today! It's the sweet bracelet (also the sweet pendant to match with it). I didn't consider it before because none of the sweet bracelets are available in WG which means I got nth to stack with (I totally forgot about the sweet pave bracelet I already have...) until my friend reminded me that it goes well with a 6 motifs too. I'm not a blue color person but I guess it does match with the many pink and black clothings I've. 




Btw is it normal to see the little gaps between the turquoise pieces and the butterfly ring it's set in?


----------



## purseinsanity

Gina123 said:


> Purseinsanity,  it's not gigantic... It is gorgeous!!!



Thanks hon!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sappho said:


> This looks fabulous! Love the look with your kelly! Your ring is beautiful too!



Thank you so much dear!


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I just found you on Instagram. Love all your pics [emoji1]



Thank you so much!


----------



## Gina123

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  I wish I'd gotten them when I could have!



Hi Bethc
VCA found a small mine in Afghanistan and limited quantities are being released around the world. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3274786
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji8]



So pretty. 
Off topic but is your bag Epsom? I just rejected one in that leather but yours is so pretty. Matches your turquoise jewelry so nicely. &#128149;


----------



## Gina123

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty.
> 
> Off topic but is your bag Epsom? I just rejected one in that leather but yours is so pretty. Matches your turquoise jewelry so nicely. [emoji177]




Hi texasgirliegirl, thank you for the kind words. I got my earrings today. [emoji7]

my bag is swift. I love this leather because the color saturates so beautifully. I personally would pass Epsom because it's too stiff and other reasons but I have friends who love their B & K because the leather is lighter.

Apology for the multiple pic posts in other threads.


----------



## kimber418

Gina123 said:


> Hi texasgirliegirl, thank you for the kind words. I got my earrings today. [emoji7]
> 
> my bag is swift. I love this leather because the color saturates so beautifully. I personally would pass Epsom because it's too stiff and other reasons but I have friends who love their B & K because the leather is lighter.
> 
> Apology for the multiple pic posts in other threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286767



Gina, 
Your turquoise is a perfect match.  Love the color- and your pieces look great with your Birkin!


----------



## Gina123

kimber418 said:


> Gina,
> 
> Your turquoise is a perfect match.  Love the color- and your pieces look great with your Birkin!




Thank you kimber!!! [emoji8]


----------



## veneti

my first one &#128522;


----------



## veneti

L&#128160;VE on first sight, thank you for letting me share my joy &#128522;


----------



## veneti

closeup of my newest Van Cleef


----------



## sslfn

veneti said:


> L&#128160;VE on first sight, thank you for letting me share my joy &#128522;


Wow looks amazing on you!!! Where did you get this from if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking for it but was told they are not producing single pendant currently  as they focus turquoise in 10 and 20 motifs and earrings.


----------



## veneti

sslfn said:


> Wow looks amazing on you!!! Where did you get this from if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking for it but was told they are not producing single pendant currently  as they focus turquoise in 10 and 20 motifs and earrings.



thank you so much &#128522;&#10084;&#65039; I found it in Tokyo. I found it earlier in London but it was reserved and since they didn't call me back it was eventually bought by the customer who reserved it.


----------



## koeeeee

veneti said:


> closeup of my newest Van Cleef



So lovely! Is it YG?

Ive been waiting for this since 2014. Still waiting... For WG


----------



## veneti

koeeeee said:


> So lovely! Is it YG?
> 
> Ive been waiting for this since 2014. Still waiting... For WG



yes, yellow gold


----------



## purseinsanity

veneti said:


> my first one &#128522;



gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

veneti said:


> closeup of my newest Van Cleef



Love, love, love!


----------



## dialv

veneti said:


> my first one [emoji4]




Love it, looks so pretty on you[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dialv

veneti said:


> closeup of my newest Van Cleef




Love it, I have a pendant and it's one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## veneti

purseinsanity said:


> gorgeous!



thank you &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## veneti

dialv said:


> Love it, looks so pretty on you[emoji173]&#65039;



thank you so much &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## HeidiDavis

veneti said:


> closeup of my newest Van Cleef






I absolutely covet your pendant!!!  (I mean that in a nice way, of course...lol).  I would love the single motif pendant in turquoise! I am afraid to even inquire with my SA about it as I think it will be very difficult to find.  Until I can actually obtain my own, I will enjoy the pic of you with yours!


----------



## veneti

HeidiDavis said:


> I absolutely covet your pendant!!!  (I mean that in a nice way, of course...lol).  I would love the single motif pendant in turquoise! I am afraid to even inquire with my SA about it as I think it will be very difficult to find.  Until I can actually obtain my own, I will enjoy the pic of you with yours!


aww thank you &#128536; 
yes, talking to my SA and Van Cleef boutiques didn't help at all, I kept getting a "no". so I whenever I was near a boutique I just walked inside. as I wrote before they did have one in London that was reserved, and sold. they said they do get them rarely now and then. just walk inside a Cleef every time you get by one, at some point eventually you will find your pendant &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## fashion_junky

veneti said:


> closeup of my newest Van Cleef



It is stunning!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## veneti

fashion_junky said:


> It is stunning!!!  Congrats!!!



so sweet, thank you!!! &#128522;


----------



## 00sara00

My Turquoise VCA collection so far:

- Sweet earrings
- Vintage ear clips
- Vintage pendent 
- 10 motif vintage necklace 


I am DYING to get a matching bracelet with magic size ring. But, unfortunately, none of the boutiques allow me to place an order even if I will put a deposit.

Would you suggest a boutique that have these pieces or accept orders?


----------



## purseinsanity

00sara00 said:


> View attachment 3299457
> 
> 
> My Turquoise VCA collection so far:
> 
> - Sweet earrings
> - Vintage ear clips
> - Vintage pendent
> - 10 motif vintage necklace
> 
> 
> I am DYING to get a matching bracelet with magic size ring. But, unfortunately, none of the boutiques allow me to place an order even if I will put a deposit.
> 
> Would you suggest a boutique that have these pieces or accept orders?



OMG!  TDF!  Love it ALL!


----------



## Sparkledolll

00sara00 said:


> View attachment 3299457
> 
> 
> My Turquoise VCA collection so far:
> 
> - Sweet earrings
> - Vintage ear clips
> - Vintage pendent
> - 10 motif vintage necklace
> 
> 
> I am DYING to get a matching bracelet with magic size ring. But, unfortunately, none of the boutiques allow me to place an order even if I will put a deposit.
> 
> Would you suggest a boutique that have these pieces or accept orders?




Beautiful! I also want a 5 motif bracelet but my SA at place vendome  said they are no longer accepting orders anywhere.


----------



## 00sara00

purseinsanity said:


> OMG!  TDF!  Love it ALL!




Thank you dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## 00sara00

Natalie j said:


> Beautiful! I also want a 5 motif bracelet but my SA at place vendome  said they are no longer accepting orders anywhere.




Thank you dear

Yes. Unfortunately they are not placing more orders any more


----------



## kimber418

00sara00 said:


> View attachment 3299457
> 
> 
> My Turquoise VCA collection so far:
> 
> - Sweet earrings
> - Vintage ear clips
> - Vintage pendent
> - 10 motif vintage necklace
> 
> 
> I am DYING to get a matching bracelet with magic size ring. But, unfortunately, none of the boutiques allow me to place an order even if I will put a deposit.
> 
> Would you suggest a boutique that have these pieces or accept orders?


00sara00,

Your turquoise collection is amazing!   All of your pieces have the same color tones which is 
very nice also.


----------



## Gina123

00sara00 said:


> View attachment 3299457
> 
> 
> My Turquoise VCA collection so far:
> 
> - Sweet earrings
> - Vintage ear clips
> - Vintage pendent
> - 10 motif vintage necklace
> 
> 
> I am DYING to get a matching bracelet with magic size ring. But, unfortunately, none of the boutiques allow me to place an order even if I will put a deposit.
> 
> Would you suggest a boutique that have these pieces or accept orders?



Love your turquoise collection! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Good luck on the bracelet. It's about timing since VCA is releasing them in snail pace. Though, I was lucky to acquire my earrings without a deposit.


----------



## Gina123

My modest collection. [emoji5]&#65039;



Sadly, I can't wear my earrings yet since I just had surgery done to my ear lobes to repair a tear. Otherwise, the weight of the earrings will hang dangling in my ears.. [emoji12]


----------



## Gina123

veneti said:


> L[emoji746]VE on first sight, thank you for letting me share my joy [emoji4]




It's lovely on you! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

papilloncristal said:


> Bought my first piece of VCA turquoise today! It's the sweet bracelet (also the sweet pendant to match with it). I didn't consider it before because none of the sweet bracelets are available in WG which means I got nth to stack with (I totally forgot about the sweet pave bracelet I already have...) until my friend reminded me that it goes well with a 6 motifs too. I'm not a blue color person but I guess it does match with the many pink and black clothings I've.
> 
> View attachment 3282548
> 
> 
> Btw is it normal to see the little gaps between the turquoise pieces and the butterfly ring it's set in?




I love this combo! They are so pretty and delicate. Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## DS2006

I just wanted to say how much I LOVE all the turquoise Alhambra pieces!!!  It makes me so sad they are so hard to find. I enjoy looking at all of your collections, though!


----------



## koeeeee

00sara00 said:


> View attachment 3299457
> 
> 
> My Turquoise VCA collection so far:
> 
> - Sweet earrings
> - Vintage ear clips
> - Vintage pendent
> - 10 motif vintage necklace
> 
> 
> I am DYING to get a matching bracelet with magic size ring. But, unfortunately, none of the boutiques allow me to place an order even if I will put a deposit.
> 
> Would you suggest a boutique that have these pieces or accept orders?



Dying for the pendant! It's the only missing piece for me! 

Where did you get the items? My SA is able to keep an eye out for me but no guarantee of course. Wait wait wait


----------



## 00sara00

kimber418 said:


> 00sara00,
> 
> Your turquoise collection is amazing!   All of your pieces have the same color tones which is
> very nice also.




Kimber418,


Thank you for the complement dear.

Yes they are the same color. When I tended to buy the Turquoise collection, I decided to choose the dark shade because it complement the white gold.
And from my point of view, I think the lighter shade of the Turquoise goes better with the yellow gold.


----------



## 00sara00

Gina123 said:


> Love your turquoise collection! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Good luck on the bracelet. It's about timing since VCA is releasing them in snail pace. Though, I was lucky to acquire my earrings without a deposit.




Thank you Gina123.

For the vintage earrings, rings, and the sweet collection, they have them in stock already and you do not need to put a deposit for them.

However, for the bracelets and necklaces it is very hard because they need to match the Turquoise motif's colors in order to make the whole piece.


----------



## 00sara00

Gina123 said:


> My modest collection. [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3301238
> 
> 
> Sadly, I can't wear my earrings yet since I just had surgery done to my ear lobes to repair a tear. Otherwise, the weight of the earrings will hang dangling in my ears.. [emoji12]




Beautiful necklace!

Hope you get better soon and wear your beautiful ear clips.


----------



## veneti

Gina123 said:


> It's lovely on you! [emoji173]&#65039;



awww thank you &#128522; I am so in love with it I don't put it off at all&#128521;


----------



## Gina123

00sara00 said:


> Thank you Gina123.
> 
> For the vintage earrings, rings, and the sweet collection, they have them in stock already and you do not need to put a deposit for them.
> 
> However, for the bracelets and necklaces it is very hard because they need to match the Turquoise motif's colors in order to make the whole piece.







00sara00 said:


> Beautiful necklace!
> 
> Hope you get better soon and wear your beautiful ear clips.




Thank you Sara. I ask SA about 20 motif necklace for a friend and he confirmed, it's very hard to get them.


----------



## CHL

veneti said:


> closeup of my newest Van Cleef



Wow. This is so beautiful and it looks so gorgeous on you!
When did you get this if you don't mind me asking? 

I was looking for any turq piece in yellow gold but told that it is completely discontinued. Is it true? :'(


----------



## 00sara00

CHL said:


> Wow. This is so beautiful and it looks so gorgeous on you!
> When did you get this if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I was looking for any turq piece in yellow gold but told that it is completely discontinued. Is it true? :'(




Yes. I heard that they discontinued the YG pieces.


----------



## veneti

CHL said:


> Wow. This is so beautiful and it looks so gorgeous on you!
> When did you get this if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I was looking for any turq piece in yellow gold but told that it is completely discontinued. Is it true? :'(



thank you so much, that's so sweet &#128536; yes it is true that they discontinued the turquoise according to the customer service and the ladies in the boutiques. but now and then they still do appear in the boutiques. I was just looking for the vintage Alhambra pendant. I was lucky to find one in London in january, and then again not so lucky that another customer had reserved it before and eventually bought it. my piece I finally found in February in Tokyo. just visit your vca every time you go by, at some point and with some luck they'll a turquoise yellow gold piece available.


----------



## CHL

00sara00 said:


> Yes. I heard that they discontinued the YG pieces.



Thank you 00sara00! It's sad that they discontinued YG pieces. Hope it comes back!  



veneti said:


> thank you so much, that's so sweet &#128536; yes it is true that they discontinued the turquoise according to the customer service and the ladies in the boutiques. but now and then they still do appear in the boutiques. I was just looking for the vintage Alhambra pendant. I was lucky to find one in London in january, and then again not so lucky that another customer had reserved it before and eventually bought it. my piece I finally found in February in Tokyo. just visit your vca every time you go by, at some point and with some luck they'll a turquoise yellow gold piece available.



Thank you veneti. Oh gosh, I should have checked every boutiques like you!! By the way, did you try to find any turq pendent (either in YG or WG) or did you try to find YG pendant only? I am wondering if it becomes easier when I start considering WG pieces. Again, thanks for your reply and congrats on your new pendant!! You are super lucky!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CHL said:


> Wow. This is so beautiful and it looks so gorgeous on you!
> When did you get this if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I was looking for any turq piece in yellow gold but told that it is completely discontinued. Is it true? :'(


Not exactly. 
They have discontinued production of all turquoise pieces due to lack of reliable supply and yet occasionally a piece or two will pop up...typically in the sweets. A couple of months ago, the only pieces available in the US were set in White gold.


----------



## veneti

CHL said:


> Thank you 00sara00! It's sad that they discontinued YG pieces. Hope it comes back!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you veneti. Oh gosh, I should have checked every boutiques like you!! By the way, did you try to find any turq pendent (either in YG or WG) or did you try to find YG pendant only? I am wondering if it becomes easier when I start considering WG pieces. Again, thanks for your reply and congrats on your new pendant!! You are super lucky!!



keep checking them  no I was only trying to find yg, and just this exact vintage Alhambra pendant.


----------



## 00sara00

veneti said:


> keep checking them  no I was only trying to find yg, and just this exact vintage Alhambra pendant.




The YG is discontinued for sure.
It was available on VCA website. However, if you check their website now you will see the WG only for the vintage and sweet creations.


----------



## veneti

00sara00 said:


> The YG is discontinued for sure.
> It was available on VCA website. However, if you check their website now you will see the WG only for the vintage and sweet creations.


I was told that yg wasn't available on the website either. I am just talking about the yg vintage Alhambra pendant, because that's the only one I was looking for. 
they also didn't let me pick this as an special order either in Paris. 
but then I found the pendant 2 times on the boutiques. either the pieces I found must have been in the boutiques for years, or they still make them rarely now and then.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

00sara00 said:


> The YG is discontinued for sure.
> It was available on VCA website. However, if you check their website now you will see the WG only for the vintage and sweet creations.



This is because it's what's currently available. 
I'm surprised that vintage is still up because production for those is practically nil as opposed to sweets. 
I'm so thankful to have a 20 motif in yg along with the earrings. 
I found turquoise sweets set in yg 8 months ago for my daughter and consider those a very lucky find. 
It might be possible to get a special order in yg but probably only in the sweets.


----------



## CHL

Thanks a lot for all your comments! I came back from short vacation, and there was no luck yet!  
veneti and texasgirliegirl, again you guys are so lucky!!  Enjoy your pieces, I will be coming back to enjoy your photos instead. I will probably get whatever piece I may find 
00sara00, I will check the website regularly! 
Thanks again!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Not exactly.
> They have discontinued production of all turquoise pieces due to lack of reliable supply and yet occasionally a piece or two will pop up...typically in the sweets. A couple of months ago, the only pieces available in the US were set in White gold.





veneti said:


> keep checking them  no I was only trying to find yg, and just this exact vintage Alhambra pendant.





00sara00 said:


> The YG is discontinued for sure.
> It was available on VCA website. However, if you check their website now you will see the WG only for the vintage and sweet creations.





texasgirliegirl said:


> This is because it's what's currently available.
> I'm surprised that vintage is still up because production for those is practically nil as opposed to sweets.
> I'm so thankful to have a 20 motif in yg along with the earrings.
> I found turquoise sweets set in yg 8 months ago for my daughter and consider those a very lucky find.
> It might be possible to get a special order in yg but probably only in the sweets.


----------



## Glamslam

hi Sara
what a lovely collection you have! 
unfortunately VCA don't accept "turquoise" orders even for VIP clients, so i hope you'll soon found you matching bracelet.
By the way, the magic size ring doesn't exist, you have to make a special order to get it !
good luck!


----------



## 00sara00

Glamslam said:


> hi Sara
> 
> what a lovely collection you have!
> 
> unfortunately VCA don't accept "turquoise" orders even for VIP clients, so i hope you'll soon found you matching bracelet.
> 
> By the way, the magic size ring doesn't exist, you have to make a special order to get it !
> 
> good luck!




Thank you dear

What a gorgeous ring you have


----------



## purseinsanity

Glamslam said:


> hi Sara
> what a lovely collection you have!
> unfortunately VCA don't accept "turquoise" orders even for VIP clients, so i hope you'll soon found you matching bracelet.
> By the way, the magic size ring doesn't exist, you have to make a special order to get it !
> good luck!



I love this!


----------



## birkin10600

My turquoise necklace and bracelet in action.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise necklace and bracelet in action.  Thanks for letting me share.




Your turquoise pieces are beautiful, you wear them well!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Birkin 10600, you and your daughter are a striking pair.  Were I to pass you on the street, I don't think I could stop myself from telling you how lovely you both are.


----------



## MarLie

I recently bought the sweet butterfly to add to my collection. Very happy with it[emoji4]


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> Your turquoise pieces are beautiful, you wear them well!






Thank you PennyD2911! 




Cavalier Girl said:


> Birkin 10600, you and your daughter are a striking pair.  Were I to pass you on the street, I don't think I could stop myself from telling you how lovely you both are.



Awww such a nice comment. Thank you so much.


----------



## MichelleSinHk

Sharing my new love


----------



## PennyD2911

Very pretty - congrats!


----------



## cung

MichelleSinHk said:


> Sharing my new love


  wow, very pretty. I don't know that VCA still offer turquoise ring, it looks so "flesh" on you, just a little blue sky in your finger...


----------



## fashion_junky

MichelleSinHk said:


> Sharing my new love



Stunning!!  I love this piece!  Did you find one at the store?


----------



## purseinsanity

MichelleSinHk said:


> Sharing my new love



Gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

Lookie lookie archway cookie!  I swear when it rains, it pours!  I almost passed this up because I already have a 20 motif but my SA said I'd be insane if I did.  She was right!


----------



## purseinsanity

It's unreal how much turquoise can vary in color!  Here's the difference between my two.  Which do you prefer?  &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;


----------



## purseinsanity

Sorry one more!


----------



## fashion_junky

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry one more!



Wow!!!  You are one lucky lady to have both!!!!  I think I prefer the lighter one, as the darker seems less "turquoise-y" and more blue, if that makes any sense.  But they are both stunning!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

purseinsanity said:


> It's unreal how much turquoise can vary in color!  Here's the difference between my two.  Which do you prefer?  [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]




OH Wow!! I think I prefer the darker colour, it's so vibrant and eye catching. Congrats dear [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> OH Wow!! I think I prefer the darker colour, it's so vibrant and eye catching. Congrats dear [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



Thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

fashion_junky said:


> Wow!!!  You are one lucky lady to have both!!!!  I think I prefer the lighter one, as the darker seems less "turquoise-y" and more blue, if that makes any sense.  But they are both stunning!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## blueberryjam

purseinsanity said:


> Lookie lookie archway cookie!  I swear when it rains, it pours!  I almost passed this up because I already have a 20 motif but my SA said I'd be insane if I did.  She was right!



Now that's an awesome colour for turquoise!  
Congrats *purseinsanity*!!!


----------



## cung

purseinsanity said:


> It's unreal how much turquoise can vary in color!  Here's the difference between my two.  Which do you prefer?  &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;



I love the darker color, but both are lovely gorgeous


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> It's unreal how much turquoise can vary in color!  Here's the difference between my two.  Which do you prefer?  [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]




I love both, but definitely the new 20!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MichelleSinHk

purseinsanity said:


> Lookie lookie archway cookie!  I swear when it rains, it pours!  I almost passed this up because I already have a 20 motif but my SA said I'd be insane if I did.  She was right!


Wowwee!! U got the one in a million!! Congrats!!! Maybe ours are from the same new mine!!


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> It's unreal how much turquoise can vary in color!  Here's the difference between my two.  Which do you prefer?  &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;



Congrats! You are sooo lucky!


----------



## Gina123

purseinsanity said:


> It's unreal how much turquoise can vary in color!  Here's the difference between my two.  Which do you prefer?  [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]




Purseinsanity, first of all, many congrats!!! My 20s had lighter color like yours. It's hard to say which is preferred... They are both stunning!!! [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

MichelleSinHk said:


> Sharing my new love




It lovely and love the nail colors! [emoji16]


----------



## Gina123

MarLie said:


> View attachment 3318462
> View attachment 3318463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought the sweet butterfly to add to my collection. Very happy with it[emoji4]




They are so pretty on you! Congrats!


----------



## Gina123

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise necklace and bracelet in action.  Thanks for letting me share.




You and your DD look jovial and  love your turquoise set!
[emoji7]


----------



## MarLie

Both are gorgeous! I prefer the lighter one [emoji4]


----------



## MarLie

Gina123 said:


> They are so pretty on you! Congrats!




Thank you Gina[emoji3]


----------



## 00sara00

purseinsanity said:


> It's unreal how much turquoise can vary in color!  Here's the difference between my two.  Which do you prefer?  [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]




I love both.

However, the lighter shade of the Turquoise would pop out more with YG.

The darker shade is stunning with WG.
Congratulations dear


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> It's unreal how much turquoise can vary in color!  Here's the difference between my two.  Which do you prefer?  &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;



Ha!  ^^^This is why it never hurts to have both!  Two stunning necklaces: same materials - different looks!  Congratulations to you on such a score!


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> I love both, but definitely the new 20!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





MichelleSinHk said:


> Wowwee!! U got the one in a million!! Congrats!!! Maybe ours are from the same new mine!!





birkin10600 said:


> Congrats! You are sooo lucky!





Gina123 said:


> Purseinsanity, first of all, many congrats!!! My 20s had lighter color like yours. It's hard to say which is preferred... They are both stunning!!! [emoji7][emoji8]





MarLie said:


> Both are gorgeous! I prefer the lighter one [emoji4]





00sara00 said:


> I love both.
> 
> However, the lighter shade of the Turquoise would pop out more with YG.
> 
> The darker shade is stunning with WG.
> Congratulations dear



Thank you all so much!!  I am over the moon!  Although I'm trying to figure out how to justify two to DH!


----------



## MyDogTink

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you all so much!!  I am over the moon!  Although I'm trying to figure out how to justify two to DH!




Both are equally beautiful. I know both are turquoise but feel like they are 2 different necklaces.


----------



## NewBe

purseinsanity said:


> It's unreal how much turquoise can vary in color!  Here's the difference between my two.  Which do you prefer?  &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;



I like the one on the right.  my sweet butterfly bracelet is just like that color.  i was going to get the matching butterfly earrings as well but the darker color didn't sing to me.
You are one lucky girl =)   Congrats!


----------



## chaneljewel

They're both incredible purseinsanity!!


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Ha!  ^^^This is why it never hurts to have both!  Two stunning necklaces: same materials - different looks!  Congratulations to you on such a score!





MyDogTink said:


> Both are equally beautiful. I know both are turquoise but feel like they are 2 different necklaces.





NewBe said:


> I like the one on the right.  my sweet butterfly bracelet is just like that color.  i was going to get the matching butterfly earrings as well but the darker color didn't sing to me.
> You are one lucky girl =)   Congrats!





chaneljewel said:


> They're both incredible purseinsanity!!



Thank you my dears!  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


> It's unreal how much turquoise can vary in color!  Here's the difference between my two.  Which do you prefer?  &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;


Both are very pretty but my personal favorite is the deep turquoise ( on the left) in wg and the lighter turquoise in yg.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

00sara00 said:


> I love both.
> 
> However, the lighter shade of the Turquoise would pop out more with YG.
> 
> The darker shade is stunning with WG.
> Congratulations dear



This!!


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> Both are very pretty but my personal favorite is the deep turquoise ( on the left) in wg and the lighter turquoise in yg.





texasgirliegirl said:


> This!!



Thanks ladies!  I wish I could change the lighter one to YG!!


----------



## HADASSA

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you all so much!!  I am over the moon!  Although I'm trying to figure out how to justify two to DH!



You are one lucky lady to own both but you can tell your DH that you actually see one with WG and the other with YG. It comes down to human colour perception


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> You are one lucky lady to own both but you can tell your DH that you actually see one with WG and the other with YG. It comes down to human colour perception




LOL yes just like the dress.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## purseinsanity

HADASSA said:


> You are one lucky lady to own both but you can tell your DH that you actually see one with WG and the other with YG. It comes down to human colour perception





PennyD2911 said:


> LOL yes just like the dress.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sparkledolll

I've finally found a reputable local jewellers who was able to turn my 10 motif Turquoise into 2 bracelets. Since I have 20 motif Turquoise i just found that I didn't wear the 10 motif as much. So now I can wear it as a bracelet [emoji170][emoji170][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## pazt

Natalie j said:


> I've finally found a reputable local jewellers who was able to turn my 10 motif Turquoise into 2 bracelets. Since I have 20 motif Turquoise i just found that I didn't wear the 10 motif as much. So now I can wear it as a bracelet [emoji170][emoji170][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346267



Beautiful! 

Great idea to split up your 10 motif!


----------



## Sparkledolll

pazt said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea to split up your 10 motif!




Thank you! VCA refused to do it so it took me a while to find a reputable local jeweller who was willing to do this. [emoji1]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> I've finally found a reputable local jewellers who was able to turn my 10 motif Turquoise into 2 bracelets. Since I have 20 motif Turquoise i just found that I didn't wear the 10 motif as much. So now I can wear it as a bracelet [emoji170][emoji170][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346267



So pretty and striking combo! &#10084;


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> So pretty and striking combo! [emoji173]




THank you Birkin! I saw the pic of your B25 rose Sakura with your Turquoise necklace on IG.... Stunning [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> I've finally found a reputable local jewellers who was able to turn my 10 motif Turquoise into 2 bracelets. Since I have 20 motif Turquoise i just found that I didn't wear the 10 motif as much. So now I can wear it as a bracelet [emoji170][emoji170][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346267


Beautiful Natalie!   What did you do with the other 5 motifs from the 10 motif necklace?

I am glad you found someone to do it for you!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Natalie j said:


> I've finally found a reputable local jewellers who was able to turn my 10 motif Turquoise into 2 bracelets. Since I have 20 motif Turquoise i just found that I didn't wear the 10 motif as much. So now I can wear it as a bracelet [emoji170][emoji170][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346267




I love this shade of turquoise, it looks stunning with the WG, what a great idea!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

MarLie said:


> View attachment 3318462
> View attachment 3318463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought the sweet butterfly to add to my collection. Very happy with it[emoji4]




I love these two together! Simply beautiful.

I have been thinking if I should get the butterfly too since I have the white and have worn it for over a year without taking it off, I wanted to ask you do you wear the butterfly turquoise at all times too? 

Enjoy your lovely bracelet!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ForeverInPink said:


> I love this shade of turquoise, it looks stunning with the WG, what a great idea!!!




Thanks! [emoji1]



kimber418 said:


> Beautiful Natalie!   What did you do with the other 5 motifs from the 10 motif necklace?
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you found someone to do it for you!




Thanks Kimber! I had one 5 motif shortened by 6 links to fit my wrist better but the other 5 motif is now linked up to my 20 motif. The colour of the 5 motif is slightly darker than my 20 motif but it doesn't bother me. [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kimber! I had one 5 motif shortened by 6 links to fit my wrist better but the other 5 motif is now linked up to my 20 motif. The colour of the 5 motif is slightly darker than my 20 motif but it doesn't bother me. [emoji6][emoji1]
> View attachment 3346712




Aaaah beautiful! [emoji170][emoji746][emoji170] Is the Wallet ciel?


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> Aaaah beautiful! [emoji170][emoji746][emoji170] Is the Wallet ciel?




Thank you BBC! It's blue atoll [emoji2]


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kimber! I had one 5 motif shortened by 6 links to fit my wrist better but the other 5 motif is now linked up to my 20 motif. The colour of the 5 motif is slightly darker than my 20 motif but it doesn't bother me. [emoji6][emoji1]
> View attachment 3346712


So beautiful!   Love your H wallet also!


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> I've finally found a reputable local jewellers who was able to turn my 10 motif Turquoise into 2 bracelets. Since I have 20 motif Turquoise i just found that I didn't wear the 10 motif as much. So now I can wear it as a bracelet [emoji170][emoji170][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346267



Great idea!  I actually asked my SA if VCA would take one of my 20s and make it into a 10 motif and 2-5 motif bracelets but they said no.  I debated doing it through a jeweler but they warned me they wouldn't service it later unless I had it remade into a 20.  :cry:


----------



## Sparkledolll

purseinsanity said:


> Great idea!  I actually asked my SA if VCA would take one of my 20s and make it into a 10 motif and 2-5 motif bracelets but they said no.  I debated doing it through a jeweler but they warned me they wouldn't service it later unless I had it remade into a 20.  :cry:




Apparently they won't do it because each piece has a unique number so splitting a 20 into two 10s isn't possible. &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


> Great idea!  I actually asked my SA if VCA would take one of my 20s and make it into a 10 motif and 2-5 motif bracelets but they said no.  I debated doing it through a jeweler but they warned me they wouldn't service it later unless I had it remade into a 20.  :cry:



This is true 
It has something to do with serial numbers.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Apparently they won't do it because each piece has a unique number so splitting a 20 into two 10s isn't possible. &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;



You are correct. Sorry, I didn't see your post until after I posted mine &#128540;


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> THank you Birkin! I saw the pic of your B25 rose Sakura with your Turquoise necklace on IG.... Stunning [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dear! I love your lindy rose sakura too! Sweet color!


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> THank you Birkin! I saw the pic of your B25 rose Sakura with your Turquoise necklace on IG.... Stunning [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;





Natalie j said:


> Thanks! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kimber! I had one 5 motif shortened by 6 links to fit my wrist better but the other 5 motif is now linked up to my 20 motif. The colour of the 5 motif is slightly darker than my 20 motif but it doesn't bother me. [emoji6][emoji1]
> View attachment 3346712



Such a nice color! Love both!


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are correct. Sorry, I didn't see your post until after I posted mine [emoji12]




No problem, Thanks for confirming! Can I ask if you have ever taken any of your Alhambra pieces in for service and why? I didn't think about VCA not servicing for me now that I took my 10 motif to the local jewellers to get it made into two 5s. [emoji20]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> No problem, Thanks for confirming! Can I ask if you have ever taken any of your Alhambra pieces in for service and why? I didn't think about VCA not servicing for me now that I took my 10 motif to the local jewellers to get it made into two 5s. [emoji20]



Natalie, unfortunately VCA workshop would not service because it has been "touched" by another jeweller. You have also voided all warranties they may have had because of this 

Can you believe when I bought my MOP 10-motifs, they (VCA) added the links at the end (which BTW, was not what I requested) and they would not accept a return because it is registered in their system as being "touched" (their wording). VCA then wanted to charge me US$400 to have it corrected but I told them it was their fault.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Natalie, unfortunately VCA workshop would not service because it has been "touched" by another jeweller. You have also voided all warranties they may have had because of this
> 
> Can you believe when I bought my MOP 10-motifs, they (VCA) added the links at the end (which BTW, was not what I requested) and they would not accept a return because it is registered in their system as being "touched" (their wording). VCA then wanted to charge me US$400 to have it corrected but I told them it was their fault.




Thanks for the info! The 10 motif is the only piece that I've altered. The other peices like 5 motif bracelets were shortened by them. I'm just wondering if it's normal to take Alhambra pieces in for servicing? 

I'm surprised they try to charge you for lengthening or shortening the 10 motif... I always thought it was complimentary. I bought the onyx 5 motif in London and they said it would take 2 weeks to shorten. In Paris it took them 3 hours to shorten my MOP 5 motif... [emoji20]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thanks for the info! The 10 motif is the only piece that I've altered. The other peices like 5 motif bracelets were shortened by them. I'm just wondering if it's normal to take Alhambra pieces in for servicing?
> 
> I'm surprised they try to charge you for lengthening or shortening the 10 motif... I always thought it was complimentary. I bought the onyx 5 motif in London and they said it would take 2 weeks to shorten. In Paris it took them 3 hours to shorten my MOP 5 motif... [emoji20]



Yes, it is complimentary to shorten/lengthen in the US as well up to 3 months after purchase, but this was a matter of days and they wanted to charge me to have it evenly distributed between motifs, after they added the links to the end. I do not live in the US, so they made it difficult.

I have never heard of VA having to be routinely serviced except maybe to check for loose stones in pave pieces.

If I were you though, I wouldn't have any other pieces altered, except on approval by VCA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Here's a photo of my turquoise 20 plus mop 10 that was swiped from this forum several years ago and landed on Pinterest.
These were my very first pieces of VCA. &#127800;


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here's a photo of my turquoise 20 plus mop 10 that was swiped from this forum several years ago and landed on Pinterest.
> These were my very first pieces of VCA. &#127800;




Love this combo! Stunning!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> Love this combo! Stunning!



Thank you, Pazt&#127808;
When I first started collecting VCA, I became somewhat obsessed with layering different stones. These days I tend to wear just one at a time although it's fun to have options.


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here's a photo of my turquoise 20 plus mop 10 that was swiped from this forum several years ago and landed on Pinterest.
> These were my very first pieces of VCA. &#127800;



Beautiful! &#128525; Look so elegant and fresh!  &#128153;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Beautiful! &#128525; Look so elegant and fresh!  &#128153;



Thank you!!
That was several years ago so unfortunately my neck isn't quite as fresh as the jewelry these days....&#128513;


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Apparently they won't do it because each piece has a unique number so splitting a 20 into two 10s isn't possible. &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;





texasgirliegirl said:


> This is true
> It has something to do with serial numbers.



I guess that makes sense.  Still stinks though!


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here's a photo of my turquoise 20 plus mop 10 that was swiped from this forum several years ago and landed on Pinterest.
> These were my very first pieces of VCA. &#127800;



My holy grail!  20 Turquoise in YG


----------



## 00sara00

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here's a photo of my turquoise 20 plus mop 10 that was swiped from this forum several years ago and landed on Pinterest.
> 
> These were my very first pieces of VCA. [emoji254]




I always admired this photo on the internet 
Beautiful combination


----------



## 00sara00

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kimber! I had one 5 motif shortened by 6 links to fit my wrist better but the other 5 motif is now linked up to my 20 motif. The colour of the 5 motif is slightly darker than my 20 motif but it doesn't bother me. [emoji6][emoji1]
> View attachment 3346712




Gorgeous necklace!!!
You can put the darker color motifs behind your neck when you wear the necklace. The color difference will not be noticeable.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Yes, it is complimentary to shorten/lengthen in the US as well up to 3 months after purchase, but this was a matter of days and they wanted to charge me to have it evenly distributed between motifs, after they added the links to the end. I do not live in the US, so they made it difficult.
> 
> I have never heard of VA having to be routinely serviced except maybe to check for loose stones in pave pieces.
> 
> If I were you though, I wouldn't have any other pieces altered, except on approval by VCA.




Thanks H! I only did this with Turquoise because I can no longer order any more pieces through VCA. All the other stones are pretty much available so I wouldn't alter anything else without asking VCA to do it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> No problem, Thanks for confirming! Can I ask if you have ever taken any of your Alhambra pieces in for service and why? I didn't think about VCA not servicing for me now that I took my 10 motif to the local jewellers to get it made into two 5s. [emoji20]



I have only sent in a pair of earrings to move a post and to get polished.


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> No problem, Thanks for confirming! Can I ask if you have ever taken any of your Alhambra pieces in for service and why? I didn't think about VCA not servicing for me now that I took my 10 motif to the local jewellers to get it made into two 5s. [emoji20]


Natalie~Why would they not do any service for you in the future on your other pieces if needed?
Also -how do they know that you took your 10 motif to a local jeweler and had it made into two 5's?  It is your jewelry!   You do not need to tell them anything.   Just never bring in the pieces you had altered.   You can still have your other pieces worked on by VCA if needed in the future.


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here's a photo of my turquoise 20 plus mop 10 that was swiped from this forum several years ago and landed on Pinterest.
> These were my very first pieces of VCA. &#127800;


Love this photo TGG!  It makes me what to wear my MOP and Turquoise vintage alhambra today!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here's a photo of my turquoise 20 plus mop 10 that was swiped from this forum several years ago and landed on Pinterest.
> 
> These were my very first pieces of VCA. [emoji254]




So beautiful!


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have only sent in a pair of earrings to move a post and to get polished.







kimber418 said:


> Natalie~Why would they not do any service for you in the future on your other pieces if needed?
> Also -how do they know that you took your 10 motif to a local jeweler and had it made into two 5's?  It is your jewelry!   You do not need to tell them anything.   Just never bring in the pieces you had altered.   You can still have your other pieces worked on by VCA if needed in the future.




Thank you both! I never had any reason to send anything in for servicing before so I was just curious. All my pieces look almost brand new still so I guess that is something to do with the craftsmanship and the materials used hence the hefty price tag.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here's a photo of my turquoise 20 plus mop 10 that was swiped from this forum several years ago and landed on Pinterest.
> 
> These were my very first pieces of VCA. [emoji254]




Beautiful! I didn't know that this was you TGG. I saw this picture and saved it for inspiration when I was doing my research into Turquoise a few years ago. [emoji1]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

natalie j said:


> beautiful! I didn't know that this was you tgg. I saw this picture and saved it for inspiration when i was doing my research into turquoise a few years ago. [emoji1]



&#128536;


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Beautiful! I didn't know that this was you TGG. I saw this picture and saved it for inspiration when I was doing my research into Turquoise a few years ago. [emoji1]





texasgirliegirl said:


> &#128536;



I also have that same pic saved in my VCA folder. TGG *broke the internet* a long time ago with that pic


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I also have that same pic saved in my VCA folder. TGG *broke the internet* a long time ago with that pic



Ha Ha  you are so funny!!
I never realized until now how circulated it had become....
What a nice compliment


----------



## veneti

do you always take your turquoises off when you shower? I was thinking to leave my sweet Alhambra bracelet on because it's a pain to remove it and put it on again all the time, but I am concerned if the water and shampoo would hurt the gem after a while or change its color. any experiences with vca turquoise and water?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

veneti said:


> do you always take your turquoises off when you shower? I was thinking to leave my sweet Alhambra bracelet on because it's a pain to remove it and put it on again all the time, but I am concerned if the water and shampoo would hurt the gem after a while or change its color. any experiences with vca turquoise and water?



I never shower in my VCA jewelry.
It is fine jewelry and will last a lot longer if you take great care of it.  
You should not get these pieces wet.  Some stones are more resilient than others but better safe than sorry...


----------



## Glamslam

Turquoise & Diamond by VCA &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128142;&#128142;&#128142;

& thanks for sharing your beautiful VCA turquoises ladies!


----------



## 00sara00

Glamslam said:


> Turquoise & Diamond by VCA [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]
> 
> 
> 
> & thanks for sharing your beautiful VCA turquoises ladies!




My heart just skipped a beat!


----------



## blueberryjam

Glamslam said:


> Turquoise & Diamond by VCA &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128142;&#128142;&#128142;
> 
> & thanks for sharing your beautiful VCA turquoises ladies!



You're a lucky lady!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Glamslam said:


> Turquoise & Diamond by VCA [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]
> 
> 
> 
> & thanks for sharing your beautiful VCA turquoises ladies!




Stunning!


----------



## leechiyong

Glamslam said:


> Turquoise & Diamond by VCA &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128142;&#128142;&#128142;
> 
> & thanks for sharing your beautiful VCA turquoises ladies!


***Mouth agape***  So beautiful!


----------



## sailorstripes

I understand from reading this thread that a single motif Vintage Alhambra necklace in turquoise, whether in YG or WG, may be impossible to come by at a boutique for quite some time. I would love to know if anybody has a guess as to whether it may return in the next two years or so? Longer? Earlier? I would love to have one, but also have my eye on a pair of Sweet studs in MOP and wonder if I should just go for those now before a price increase happens and keep my fingers crossed that turquoise will come back in the next few years. 

  Any thoughts are most welcome. I am in NYC but figured the boutique on Fifth Avenue will not have turquoise at all except in the Sweets line. Thank you in advance to anyone with advice!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sailorstripes said:


> I understand from reading this thread that a single motif Vintage Alhambra necklace in turquoise, whether in YG or WG, may be impossible to come by at a boutique for quite some time. I would love to know if anybody has a guess as to whether it may return in the next two years or so? Longer? Earlier? I would love to have one, but also have my eye on a pair of Sweet studs in MOP and wonder if I should just go for those now before a price increase happens and keep my fingers crossed that turquoise will come back in the next few years.
> 
> Any thoughts are most welcome. I am in NYC but figured the boutique on Fifth Avenue will not have turquoise at all except in the Sweets line. Thank you in advance to anyone with advice!



Based on what I've heard/seen I think you should go for the mop sweets. It will likely be a very long wait for turquoise.


----------



## Zais5

sailorstripes said:


> I understand from reading this thread that a single motif Vintage Alhambra necklace in turquoise, whether in YG or WG, may be impossible to come by at a boutique for quite some time. I would love to know if anybody has a guess as to whether it may return in the next two years or so? Longer? Earlier? I would love to have one, but also have my eye on a pair of Sweet studs in MOP and wonder if I should just go for those now before a price increase happens and keep my fingers crossed that turquoise will come back in the next few years.
> 
> Any thoughts are most welcome. I am in NYC but figured the boutique on Fifth Avenue will not have turquoise at all except in the Sweets line. Thank you in advance to anyone with advice!


Turquoise is possible to buy sometimes in Paris, especially if you have a good relationship with SA. In this case you may try to order it with 30% prepayment. Usually such orders come in 6-7 months. Price is fixed after prepayment


----------



## sailorstripes

texasgirliegirl said:


> Based on what I've heard/seen I think you should go for the mop sweets. It will likely be a very long wait for turquoise.


Thank you so much for telling me this. I appreciate it! I will probably get the MOP Sweets this summer. And then just keep admiring the gorgeous turquoise pieces posted here while I wait!


----------



## sailorstripes

Zais5 said:


> Turquoise is possible to buy sometimes in Paris, especially if you have a good relationship with SA. In this case you may try to order it with 30% prepayment. Usually such orders come in 6-7 months. Price is fixed after prepayment


Wow, I did not know this! Thank you for passing this info along. I wish a trip to Paris was on my horizon. I will keep this in mind if I am suddenly lucky enough to go.


----------



## kimber418

sailorstripes said:


> Wow, I did not know this! Thank you for passing this info along. I wish a trip to Paris was on my horizon. I will keep this in mind if I am suddenly lucky enough to go.


sailorstripes~ you can always keep an eye out for a Vintage alhambra turquoise piece from a reputable reseller also.   Every now & then I see one come up that I know is authentic.  Just be careful on EBAY because there are so many counterfeits -  a sure sign is when they have a 0 feedback score.  Good luck and I hope you find a vintage alhambra turquoise pendant.


----------



## sailorstripes

kimber418 said:


> sailorstripes~ you can always keep an eye out for a Vintage alhambra turquoise piece from a reputable reseller also.   Every now & then I see one come up that I know is authentic.  Just be careful on EBAY because there are so many counterfeits -  a sure sign is when they have a 0 feedback score.  Good luck and I hope you find a vintage alhambra turquoise pendant.


Thank you for this advice! I do keep an eye on some of the reseller sites but I keep thinking that VCA turquoise is so gorgeous why would anyone part with it?!!


----------



## diamondholic

is that a magic turquoise pendant?  Never saw it


----------



## dialv

Glamslam said:


> Turquoise & Diamond by VCA [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]
> 
> 
> 
> & thanks for sharing your beautiful VCA turquoises ladies!




Gorgeous[emoji7]


----------



## Glamslam

diamondholic said:


> is that a magic turquoise pendant?  Never saw it



Yes that's a magic turquoise pendant, it' s a special order from Paris i also ordered the magic turquoise ring &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Glamslam

dialv said:


> Gorgeous[emoji7]



Thank you @prairieposh


----------



## thewildraven

see below


----------



## thewildraven

sailorstripes said:


> I understand from reading this thread that a single motif Vintage Alhambra necklace in turquoise, whether in YG or WG, may be impossible to come by at a boutique for quite some time. I would love to know if anybody has a guess as to whether it may return in the next two years or so? Longer? Earlier? I would love to have one, but also have my eye on a pair of Sweet studs in MOP and wonder if I should just go for those now before a price increase happens and keep my fingers crossed that turquoise will come back in the next few years.
> 
> Any thoughts are most welcome. I am in NYC but figured the boutique on Fifth Avenue will not have turquoise at all except in the Sweets line. Thank you in advance to anyone with advice!


I'm confused about the turquoise availability as on the VCA website it shows the turquoise in both the Sweet and Vintage Alhambra single motif available to buy


----------



## JulesB68

thewildraven said:


> I'm confused about the turquoise availability as on the VCA website it shows the turquoise in both the Sweet and Vintage Alhambra single motif available to buy



Ooh, are you teasing us?! Which site are you looking at? I don't think any of the sites actually have vintage turquoise that you can add to basket, just the symbols for adding to wishlist or sharing. Please (please!) correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## thewildraven

JulesB68 said:


> Ooh, are you teasing us?! Which site are you looking at? I don't think any of the sites actually have vintage turquoise that you can add to basket, just the symbols for adding to wishlist or sharing. Please (please!) correct me if I'm wrong!


Am really sorry, I just wrongly presumed that the fact that the price was shown that it was available  to buy .. It's not having double checked :shame::shame:


----------



## JulesB68

thewildraven said:


> Am really sorry, I just wrongly presumed that the fact that the price was shown that it was available  to buy .. It's not having double checked :shame::shame:




Don't worry; I get excited when some of the pure Alhambra with grey MOP shows up on the site, thinking they're going to start selling it again!


----------



## thewildraven

JulesB68 said:


> Don't worry; I get excited when some of the pure Alhambra with grey MOP shows up on the site, thinking they're going to start selling it again!



I love the grey mop, I have decided I must own the holiday pendant In RG mop &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## BellaCC

Does anyone know if there is a wait list for the vintage turquoise pendant?


----------



## Candice0985

BellaCC said:


> Does anyone know if there is a wait list for the vintage turquoise pendant?




My SA at the Naples, FL. Boutique told me last week that they have a two year wait list for the single motif YG and turquoise pendant!


----------



## BellaCC

Candice0985 said:


> My SA at the Naples, FL. Boutique told me last week that they have a two year wait list for the single motif YG and turquoise pendant!




Wow, that's a long time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 00sara00

veneti said:


> do you always take your turquoises off when you shower? I was thinking to leave my sweet Alhambra bracelet on because it's a pain to remove it and put it on again all the time, but I am concerned if the water and shampoo would hurt the gem after a while or change its color. any experiences with vca turquoise and water?



Turquoise must not be exposed to the water at all because it will change its color. This applies to the shampoo too.


----------



## londondolly

Wearing my 20-motif WG


----------



## JulesB68

londondolly said:


> Wearing my 20-motif WG



Gorgeous!


----------



## PennyD2911

londondolly said:


> Wearing my 20-motif WG



Pretty!


----------



## Zais5

Just come back from Paris with new purchases from VCA. My SA told me that no more chances to order turquoise((( and there is a last one ring in WG is available now. If anyone interested in it, write me, I'll give a contact of my SA


----------



## dialv

londondolly said:


> Wearing my 20-motif WG



I love this shade of turquoise, just gorgeous[emoji177]


----------



## sailorstripes

Gorgeous pair of Vintage Alhambra earrings in turquoise/yg available on Beladora today. I will include the link. Hope a lovely TPF member snags these! 
http://www.beladora.com/store/50956...ntage_alhambra_turquoise_earrings_in_18k_gold


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sailorstripes said:


> Gorgeous pair of Vintage Alhambra earrings in turquoise/yg available on Beladora today. I will include the link. Hope a lovely TPF member snags these!
> http://www.beladora.com/store/50956...ntage_alhambra_turquoise_earrings_in_18k_gold


Gorgeous color and reasonable price considering the rarity. Especially with yg.


----------



## birkin10600

Turquoise 10 motifs. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Glamslam

After many years of waiting.... here's my turquoise treasure : 20 motifs Vintage sautoir


----------



## pazt

Glamslam said:


> After many years of waiting.... here's my turquoise treasure : 20 motifs Vintage sautoir



Gorgeous - all of it! How long did you wait?


----------



## dialv

Glamslam said:


> After many years of waiting.... here's my turquoise treasure : 20 motifs Vintage sautoir



What a treasure! They color is stunning, congrats!


----------



## JulesB68

Glamslam said:


> After many years of waiting.... here's my turquoise treasure : 20 motifs Vintage sautoir



So worth the wait! Love it!


----------



## 911snowball

While viewing your stunning turquoise pieces, I could actually sense by heart beating faster... VCA addiction ladies, is serious!  Thanks for sharing your gorgeous addition!


----------



## Glamslam

pazt said:


> Gorgeous - all of it! How long did you wait?


Thank's dear, i've been waiting for more than 3 years to get the vintage alhambra WG & turquoise  20 motifs... i hope you'll be lucky to found one!


----------



## Glamslam

dialv said:


> What a treasure! They color is stunning, congrats!


thank you so much))


----------



## Glamslam

definitely yes! thanks!



JulesB68 said:


> So worth the wait! Love it!


----------



## Glamslam

911snowball said:


> While viewing your stunning turquoise pieces, I could actually sense by heart beating faster... VCA addiction ladies, is serious!  Thanks for sharing your gorgeous addition!



VCA is so addictive... especially Turquoise


----------



## HADASSA

A 20-motifs Turquoise White Gold will soon become available at mightychic.com.

I do have a non professional pic and a price which I can share via PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## HADASSA

*A 20-motifs Turquoise White Gold (hard to find in this combination) will soon become available at mightychic.com (mighty kismet on eBay). Finally got pics before Debra posts on her website. Please contact her for ALL relevant info. Comes with signature case and outside white case and papers.*

*Please tell Debra Kent that HADASSA from TPF referred you* 
*What's App/Mobile : 305 - 588 - 5788
Other : 305 - 899 - 9553
          : 305 - 899 - 9872*

*Please be advised that this necklace is not mine but posting here for benefit of all TPF members*


----------



## HADASSA

Continued from previous post.


----------



## NewBe

OMG, LOVE this pale blue!!


----------



## HADASSA

NewBe said:


> OMG, LOVE this pale blue!!


This is so hard to resist with the knowledge that Turquoise would not be offered again for a very long time


----------



## veneti

I am looking for the turquoise sweet Alhambra earrings with yellow gold. does anybody know the vca reference number of them? it would be so much easier if I could look for them on the second hand market knowing the exact code. thank you so much!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My very first VCA purchase. This is the piece that started my addiction.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3443536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first VCA purchase. This is the piece that started my addiction.


Looks just gorgeous on you.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3443536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first VCA purchase. This is the piece that started my addiction.



Perfection! You make me long for Turquoise with YG. [emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3443536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first VCA purchase. This is the piece that started my addiction.



Beautiful!  Perfect turquoise


----------



## Glamslam

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3443536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first VCA purchase. This is the piece that started my addiction.



Texasgirliegirl i love your VCA collection! this 20 motifs turquoise looks stunning on you


----------



## baghagg

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3443536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first VCA purchase. This is the piece that started my addiction.


Classic - my personal fave,  and looks exquisite on you,  TGG.  Yellow gold with turquoise is very special.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Glamslam said:


> Texasgirliegirl i love your VCA collection! this 20 motifs turquoise looks stunning on you


Thank you!! Your turquoise pieces are amazing!!


----------



## 00sara00

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3443536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first VCA purchase. This is the piece that started my addiction.



Beatiful!
Do you mind me asking from which boutique you've got this gorgeous necklace?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

00sara00 said:


> Beatiful!
> Do you mind me asking from which boutique you've got this gorgeous necklace?


I purchased this 20 motif from Betteridge Jewelers in Vail, Colorado years ago. 
I had the most wonderful SA at that boutique and I'm still sad that Betteridge no longer carries VCA.


----------



## dialv

HADASSA said:


> Continued from previous post.
> View attachment 3440623
> View attachment 3440625
> View attachment 3440626
> View attachment 3440627



Insanely gorgeous shade of Turquoise! The pale blue is my favorite [emoji7]


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3443536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first VCA purchase. This is the piece that started my addiction.



Wow, it's so beautiful and such a treasure. Best VCA first piece!


----------



## fashion_junky

Here is my current VCA turquoise collection.  I just found the butterfly pendant, and it is much darker than my other pieces.  It is so difficult to capture the true color in photos!


----------



## Sparkledolll

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my current VCA turquoise collection.  I just found the butterfly pendant, and it is much darker than my other pieces.  It is so difficult to capture the true color in photos!
> View attachment 3457181



Beautiful! Where did you find the butterfly pendant? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fashion_junky

Thank you!  I found it through an eBay reseller, after a couple of years of searching.  They don't pop up very often!! (sorry it isn't working when I try to insert quotes...)


----------



## Glamslam

texasgirliegirl said:


> I purchased this 20 motif from Betteridge Jewelers in Vail, Colorado years ago.
> I had the most wonderful SA at that boutique and I'm still sad that Betteridge no longer carries VCA.


Thank you so much Texasgirliegirl!


----------



## Gina123

Glamslam said:


> After many years of waiting.... here's my turquoise treasure : 20 motifs Vintage sautoir



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gina123

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3443536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first VCA purchase. This is the piece that started my addiction.



Beautiful! I [emoji173]️ turquoise!


----------



## Gina123

My contribution to VCA turquoise.


----------



## JulesB68

HADASSA said:


> This is so hard to resist with the knowledge that Turquoise would not be offered again for a very long time



Slightly easier to resist now I've seen the price on mightykismet!!


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> Slightly easier to resist now I've seen the price on mightykismet!!


Jules, I would like to think much easier 

Was in your neck of the woods - sorry we didn't meet up.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

It has been a while....but here she is....to accompany my turquoise pieces...


----------



## Glamslam

Gina123 said:


> My contribution to VCA turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458775


look at you georgous!


----------



## Glamslam

I was at the new VCA exhibition "Arche de Noé" in Paris, here's the gorgeous turquoise pièces


----------



## Suzie

Gina123 said:


> My contribution to VCA turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458775


Wow, just gorgeous on you.


----------



## Suzie

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It has been a while....but here she is....to accompany my turquoise pieces...


This looks lovely.


----------



## Suzie

Glamslam said:


> I was at the new VCA exhibition "Arche de Noé" in Paris, here's the gorgeous turquoise pièces


Love the Unicorn, thanks for posting these pics.


----------



## Gina123

Suzie said:


> Wow, just gorgeous on you.





Glamslam said:


> look at you georgous!






			
				post: 30610003 said:
			
		

> I was at the new VCA exhibition "Arche de Noé" in Paris, here's the gorgeous turquoise pièces



Thank you Suzie and Glamslam[emoji8]

And thanks for posting theses beautiful work of art Glamslam! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow!! Thanks so much for posting. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## purseinsanity

Glamslam said:


> After many years of waiting.... here's my turquoise treasure : 20 motifs Vintage sautoir


Omg!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## kimber418

From the looks of things it looks like turquoise is pretty readily available at VCA!   Hmmm.....


----------



## dialv

kimber418 said:


> From the looks of things it looks like turquoise is pretty readily available at VCA!   Hmmm.....



For sure, and is that Lapis with it!


----------



## Glamslam

Another contribution to all the Turquoise lovers... Rose de noël


----------



## Sparkledolll

Glamslam said:


> Another contribution to all the Turquoise lovers... Rose de noël



Wow it's beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## MyDogTink

Glamslam said:


> Another contribution to all the Turquoise lovers... Rose de noël



Truly unique and gorgeous.


----------



## blueberryjam

Glamslam said:


> Another contribution to all the Turquoise lovers... Rose de noël



Gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Glamslam said:


> Another contribution to all the Turquoise lovers... Rose de noël


Dream piece.


----------



## veneti

just found this turquoise yg vintage alhambra pendant on ebay. thought i'd share because this is a very good price for this pendant. can't say anything about authenticity, and this is not my listing. i also don't know the seller and don't want to advertise, just thought since these are so rare and it took me forever to find mine before maybe somebody might be happy to find this 
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=311724312883&fromWatch=true

if this turns out to be a replica please just delete this post. i will also report that listing to ebay then.


----------



## chaneljewel

Glamslam said:


> Another contribution to all the Turquoise lovers... Rose de noël



Beautiful!


----------



## rengb6

veneti said:


> just found this turquoise yg vintage alhambra pendant on ebay. thought i'd share because this is a very good price for this pendant. can't say anything about authenticity, and this is not my listing. i also don't know the seller and don't want to advertise, just thought since these are so rare and it took me forever to find mine before maybe somebody might be happy to find this
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=311724312883&fromWatch=true
> 
> if this turns out to be a replica please just delete this post. i will also report that listing to ebay then.



Thanks for the link! I bought it and will be getting it authenticated on TPF and in person. They have a good return policy if the item isn't as described and like you said, the price was really good.


----------



## veneti

awesome @rengb6 so happy for you. 
yes the pictures look really good and the price was amazing hope you will enjoy a beautiful and very rare piece of jewelry


----------



## veneti

there's a beautiful wg/turquoise vintage alhambra pendant on ebay. this is not my listing, just wanted to share it since turquoise became rare and maybe somebody finds her wishlist pendant  
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-Arp...a-Turquoise-Necklace-/172387381099?nav=SEARCH


----------



## veneti

found a pre-owned pair of yg turquoise vintage alhambra earrings, quite expensive imo. this is not my listing. maybe this is somebody's wishlist item  
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-Arp...%3A1e5470b41580a2a4e496ed73fffc6ddc%7Ciid%3A4


----------



## elizabethtwrs

This is on my wishlist! But, I think it is a bit ridiculous to pay more than retail for this?


----------



## veneti

i paid on some of my purchases more than retail, for example my chanel graffiti backpack [emoji1] to me it was worth it. i wouldn't do that to any item, just if it feels right to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

elizabethtwrs said:


> This is on my wishlist! But, I think it is a bit ridiculous to pay more than retail for this?


I agree on this pair. 
It's the old rope style and it doesn't even have posts.


----------



## QUEEN_AB

Glamslam said:


> Another contribution to all the Turquoise lovers... Rose de noël



looks amazing! congrats


----------



## veneti

so happy [emoji4]


----------



## purseinsanity

veneti said:


> View attachment 3513688
> 
> so happy [emoji4]
> View attachment 3513690


GHW!?  Love them!  Congrats!!!


----------



## veneti

purseinsanity said:


> GHW!?  Love them!  Congrats!!!



yes, yellow gold. thank you so much. they're so much cuter than i expected [emoji4]


----------



## CATEYES

veneti said:


> View attachment 3513688
> 
> so happy [emoji4]
> View attachment 3513690


Awesome! Where were you able to locate them?


----------



## elizabethtwrs

veneti said:


> View attachment 3513688
> 
> so happy [emoji4]
> View attachment 3513690



Yg turquoise is my favorite! Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## veneti

CATEYES said:


> Awesome! Where were you able to locate them?



my personal shopper located them for me


----------



## veneti

elizabethtwrs said:


> Yg turquoise is my favorite! Looks gorgeous on you!


that's my favorite too  thank you so much!!


----------



## shpahlc

Question for you ladies. I currently own a WG 10 motif turquoise necklace. It is stunning but I'm not in love. I often find myself wondering if I should sell it and get something else I truly love (as I can think of many VCA pieces that make my heart sing). What concerns me is how rare turquoise is, and whether I will regret it. Am I crazy to be thinking of getting rid of it?  Especially since the other items I want are easy to buy pieces (not that this necessarily matters).


----------



## veneti

shpahlc said:


> Question for you ladies. I currently own a WG 10 motif turquoise necklace. It is stunning but I'm not in love. I often find myself wondering if I should sell it and get something else I truly love (as I can think of many VCA pieces that make my heart sing). What concerns me is how rare turquoise is, and whether I will regret it. Am I crazy to be thinking of getting rid of it?  Especially since the other items I want are easy to buy pieces (not that this necessarily matters).



i had this often too, that i considered selling a rare handbag that i didn't really love and then i was not sure if i should because it was so rare. 
usually i found that i never regretted it. though i didn't sell immediately but waited till i found something i really loved, and then i knew what i was this selling for, and that made it very easy. 
there are rare items, yes, but i find it more important what it is worth to you. if you can't fall in love with it, then get something that really "makes your heart sing"


----------



## Kfoorya2

veneti said:


> View attachment 3513688
> 
> so happy [emoji4]
> View attachment 3513690



I have these I love them!


----------



## Zais5

veneti said:


> i had this often too, that i considered selling a rare handbag that i didn't really love and then i was not sure if i should because it was so rare.
> usually i found that i never regretted it. though i didn't sell immediately but waited till i found something i really loved, and then i knew what i was this selling for, and that made it very easy.
> there are rare items, yes, but i find it more important what it is worth to you. if you can't fall in love with it, then get something that really "makes your heart sing"


Totally agree)


----------



## Roregirl

veneti said:


> View attachment 3513688
> 
> so happy [emoji4]
> View attachment 3513690



These look so so nice!! I am so disappointed they don't make these in yellow gold!


----------



## veneti

Roregirl said:


> These look so so nice!! I am so disappointed they don't make these in yellow gold!



thank you [emoji177] though just keep checking your VCA, they still bring them in very rarely.


----------



## Notorious Pink

shpahlc said:


> Question for you ladies. I currently own a WG 10 motif turquoise necklace. It is stunning but I'm not in love. I often find myself wondering if I should sell it and get something else I truly love (as I can think of many VCA pieces that make my heart sing). What concerns me is how rare turquoise is, and whether I will regret it. Am I crazy to be thinking of getting rid of it?  Especially since the other items I want are easy to buy pieces (not that this necessarily matters).



I agree with veneti. I am in the minority in that I am not in love with the turquoise - it's very pretty and I like it, but it's not one of my favorites. Love what you love. I have sold Hermès "grails" because they just weren't me....no regrets. These things are so expensive, your heart should really just sing for it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

shpahlc said:


> Question for you ladies. I currently own a WG 10 motif turquoise necklace. It is stunning but I'm not in love. I often find myself wondering if I should sell it and get something else I truly love (as I can think of many VCA pieces that make my heart sing). What concerns me is how rare turquoise is, and whether I will regret it. Am I crazy to be thinking of getting rid of it?  Especially since the other items I want are easy to buy pieces (not that this necessarily matters).


Sell it.
Somebody else will be happy to find your treasure.
My favorite piece is my first purchase...a 20 motif turquoise but mine is set in yellow gold.  I probably feel the same way that you do about turquoise set in wg.


----------



## Roregirl

veneti said:


> thank you [emoji177] though just keep checking your VCA, they still bring them in very rarely.



I hope to get it someday. I told my SA please save me a pair if it ever comes back.  I want it so bad!!


----------



## veneti

Roregirl said:


> I hope to get it someday. I told my SA please save me a pair if it ever comes back.  I want it so bad!!



do you want it new, or do you consider a preowned pair too?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Does anyone know the last retail price of a vintage Alhambra turquoise and WG pendant?  Thank you!


----------



## veneti

EpiFanatic said:


> Does anyone know the last retail price of a vintage Alhambra turquoise and WG pendant?  Thank you!



i think it was 3400€ in paris.


----------



## EpiFanatic

veneti said:


> i think it was 3400€ in paris.



Thanks so much!


----------



## EpiFanatic

I found a vintage Alhambra pendant on a resellers site.  I will see if it is real.  I think it is.  Hopefully.  I will post pics and see what you all think.


----------



## Nbeach

Would love to get your advice---how do you clean your turquoise?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Nbeach said:


> Would love to get your advice---how do you clean your turquoise?


I just rub mine gently with a VCA polishing cloth


----------



## Nbeach

Thank you Texasgirliegirl.  Im in a bit of a predicament.  I purchased the sweet alhambra turquoise earrings.  Very beautiful deep color.  Except there's a slight hairline gap between the motif and the gold frame.  I have not seen this issue in my other pieces.  What would you do?  Keep or return?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Nbeach said:


> Thank you Texasgirliegirl.  Im in a bit of a predicament.  I purchased the sweet alhambra turquoise earrings.  Very beautiful deep color.  Except there's a slight hairline gap between the motif and the gold frame.  I have not seen this issue in my other pieces.  What would you do?  Keep or return?


That depends. 
Did you purchase them from VCA?
It's not uncommon to see an "air line" or gap, particularly on older pieces. 
As tiny as the sweets are it's hard to imagine a gap although it's possible. Do you see it upon normal inspection or do you need to hold them up to the light to see it? 
If you purchased them from another source I would have them authenticated ASAP.


----------



## kimber418

Nbeach said:


> Thank you Texasgirliegirl.  Im in a bit of a predicament.  I purchased the sweet alhambra turquoise earrings.  Very beautiful deep color.  Except there's a slight hairline gap between the motif and the gold frame.  I have not seen this issue in my other pieces.  What would you do?  Keep or return?


I have an over 12 year old 5 motif turquoise bracelet and a few of the motifs have air lines.  As TGG said the older pieces will have them.   I did send it to VCA in NYC to have the clasp updated - I did not ask about the "air lines" being repaired because it does not bother me.  They are not that noticeable.  I did have each motif checked to make sure they were secure.


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> I have an over 12 year old 5 motif turquoise bracelet and a few of the motifs have air lines.  As TGG said the older pieces will have them.   I did send it to VCA in NYC to have the clasp updated - I did not ask about the "air lines" being repaired because it does not bother me.  They are not that noticeable.  I did have each motif checked to make sure they were secure.



Like you, I have several pieces that have air lines and at different times when I've been wearing them at VCA, I've asked about them.  They have said that it was perfectly normal and they would not re-do them.


----------



## Nbeach

texasgirliegirl said:


> That depends.
> Did you purchase them from VCA?
> It's not uncommon to see an "air line" or gap, particularly on older pieces.
> As tiny as the sweets are it's hard to imagine a gap although it's possible. Do you see it upon normal inspection or do you need to hold them up to the light to see it?
> If you purchased them from another source I would have them authenticated ASAP.


Hi sbelle:  I purchased them directly from VCA.  I called the salesperson about it and she said that it's totally normal because the pieces are handmade.  The air line is very slight.  I see it at certain angles, but not in others....I'm just being OCD about it.  that said, I'm worried about dirt getting trapped etc....would you keep or return?


----------



## Nbeach

Nbeach said:


> Hi sbelle:  I purchased them directly from VCA.  I called the salesperson about it and she said that it's totally normal because the pieces are handmade.  The air line is very slight.  I see it at certain angles, but not in others....I'm just being OCD about it.  that said, I'm worried about dirt getting trapped etc....would you keep or return?


One other thing....apparently there are no more turquoise sweets available, so not possible to exchange.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Nbeach said:


> Hi sbelle:  I purchased them directly from VCA.  I called the salesperson about it and she said that it's totally normal because the pieces are handmade.  The air line is very slight.  I see it at certain angles, but not in others....I'm just being OCD about it.  that said, I'm worried about dirt getting trapped etc....would you keep or return?


If you were fortunate to obtain a pair of turquoise sweets from VCA...especially set in yg (which are very rare and beautiful) and you love the shade of turquoise I think you should keep them. These are very special earrings.


----------



## Nbeach

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you were fortunate to obtain a pair of turquoise sweets from VCA...especially set in yg (which are very rare and beautiful) and you love the shade of turquoise I think you should keep them. These are very special earrings.


Thank you to everyone for the helpful and informative feedback/advice!! I will keep them!! Woohoo!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Can I ask for opinions on this piece?  I am not requesting authentication, just opinions from experienced VCA collectors.  Thanks in advance for any thoughts.  I'm nervous about buying from a reseller but this one guarantees authenticity and has a 7 day return period.
.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Some more




View attachment 3561030


----------



## EpiFanatic




----------



## kimber418

Is the reseller established and do they have any feedback/etc?   The VCA fakes on eBay are sold from random cities in the USA (listed that way) but they actually all come from China.  The seller usually has details wrong on the piece such as saying it is onyx while it is turquoise.  They ALWAYS have "0" feedback and the list price is usually around $500.   Never buy from this type of buyer.  Authentic VCA never sells for 70-80% cheaper than retail.   Hope this helps.


----------



## EpiFanatic

kimber418 said:


> Is the reseller established and do they have any feedback/etc?   The VCA fakes on eBay are sold from random cities in the USA (listed that way) but they actually all come from China.  The seller usually has details wrong on the piece such as saying it is onyx while it is turquoise.  They ALWAYS have "0" feedback and the list price is usually around $500.   Never buy from this type of buyer.  Authentic VCA never sells for 70-80% cheaper than retail.   Hope this helps.



Thanks Kimber.  It's not off eBay.  It's truefacet.  No it's not that cheap.  THe price is very close to the retail of when it was available.


----------



## kimber418

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks Kimber.  It's not off eBay.  It's truefacet.  No it's not that cheap.  THe price is very close to the retail of when it was available.



That is great you found a Vintage Alhambra Turquoise Pendant.   From the photos it looks like a great piece.  Since the seller has a return policy you can buy it and see if you love it in person.  Turquoise is one of the Vintage Alhambra pieces that does vary quite a bit in color and it is a personal decision as to the shade of blue you prefer or if you want to match it with earrings,  etc.  I think it looks great on you and it would be such a fun piece to acquire.   I love my all my VCA turquoise pieces and wear them frequently especially in the spring and summer.   Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## EpiFanatic

kimber418 said:


> That is great you found a Vintage Alhambra Turquoise Pendant.   From the photos it looks like a great piece.  Since the seller has a return policy you can buy it and see if you love it in person.  Turquoise is one of the Vintage Alhambra pieces that does vary quite a bit in color and it is a personal decision as to the shade of blue you prefer or if you want to match it with earrings,  etc.  I think it looks great on you and it would be such a fun piece to acquire.   I love my all my VCA turquoise pieces and wear them frequently especially in the spring and summer.   Good luck and let us know what you decide!



Thanks Kimber.  I am trying to decide.  Can you tell if this is considered a lighter or darker shade of turquoise.


----------



## kimber418

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks Kimber.  I am trying to decide.  Can you tell if this is considered a lighter or darker shade of turquoise.
> View attachment 3561502



I would say this piece is right in the middle of the turquoise shades.  Without seeing it in person it is hard to tell the exact shade as even in you photos it tends to change colors.   If I were you I would buy a Sunshine Polishing Cloth (they are sold on Ebay) and polish the white gold areas of this piece.  You would be surprised at how it will brighten it up.  Otherwise I think you purchased a great piece that is no longer readily available at VCA boutiques.     Enjoy.  It looks great on you!


----------



## veneti

EpiFanatic said:


> Can I ask for opinions on this piece?  I am not requesting authentication, just opinions from experienced VCA collectors.  Thanks in advance for any thoughts.  I'm nervous about buying from a reseller but this one guarantees authenticity and has a 7 day return period.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561013
> 
> View attachment 3561015
> 
> View attachment 3561017



i am not an authenticator, but i took picture of my yg pendant so you can compare. yours looks really good to me.


----------



## kimber418

I finally got my turquoise collection together to share with you all!  I think my collection is now complete:
20 motif Turquoise/yellow gold
5 motif bracelet Turquoise/yellow gold
1 motif yellow Turquoise/yellow gold pendant
Vintage alhambra turquoise/yellow gold earrings

Love Turquoise


----------



## kimber418

Wish i could make that photo smaller.  I tried several times and ugh......it will on go smaller......
Sorry!


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3574773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my turquoise collection together to share with you all!  I think my collection is now complete:
> 20 motif Turquoise/yellow gold
> 5 motif bracelet Turquoise/yellow gold
> 1 motif yellow Turquoise/yellow gold pendant
> Vintage alhambra turquoise/yellow gold earrings
> 
> Love Turquoise


Oh wow! Love your turquoise collection! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3574773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my turquoise collection together to share with you all!  I think my collection is now complete:
> 20 motif Turquoise/yellow gold
> 5 motif bracelet Turquoise/yellow gold
> 1 motif yellow Turquoise/yellow gold pendant
> Vintage alhambra turquoise/yellow gold earrings
> 
> Love Turquoise



My set is in WG. This makes me long for YG version too, just stunning!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3574773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my turquoise collection together to share with you all!  I think my collection is now complete:
> 20 motif Turquoise/yellow gold
> 5 motif bracelet Turquoise/yellow gold
> 1 motif yellow Turquoise/yellow gold pendant
> Vintage alhambra turquoise/yellow gold earrings
> 
> Love Turquoise


Most beautiful turquoise ever!!!
Wow!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3574773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my turquoise collection together to share with you all!  I think my collection is now complete:
> 20 motif Turquoise/yellow gold
> 5 motif bracelet Turquoise/yellow gold
> 1 motif yellow Turquoise/yellow gold pendant
> Vintage alhambra turquoise/yellow gold earrings
> 
> Love Turquoise


You need to post modeling photos!!
Gorgeous!!


----------



## fashion_junky

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3574773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my turquoise collection together to share with you all!  I think my collection is now complete:
> 20 motif Turquoise/yellow gold
> 5 motif bracelet Turquoise/yellow gold
> 1 motif yellow Turquoise/yellow gold pendant
> Vintage alhambra turquoise/yellow gold earrings
> 
> Love Turquoise



Wow, your collection made my jaw drop!! Stunning!!!!!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3574773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my turquoise collection together to share with you all!  I think my collection is now complete:
> 20 motif Turquoise/yellow gold
> 5 motif bracelet Turquoise/yellow gold
> 1 motif yellow Turquoise/yellow gold pendant
> Vintage alhambra turquoise/yellow gold earrings
> 
> Love Turquoise



Wow!! My jaw dropped! Stunningly beautiful. 

Did you just complete your collection recently or did you purchase them some time ago?


----------



## kimber418

elizabethtwrs said:


> Wow!! My jaw dropped! Stunningly beautiful.
> 
> Did you just complete your collection recently or did you purchase them some time ago?


 The 20 motif, single motif pendant and YG turquoise earrings were all purchased from VCA over the past 5 years and the 5 motif bracelet is a new purchase from a great reseller.  I recently sent it to VCA for an updated clasp.  It is my first 5 motif bracelet and I love wearing it!


----------



## MarLie

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3574773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my turquoise collection together to share with you all!  I think my collection is now complete:
> 20 motif Turquoise/yellow gold
> 5 motif bracelet Turquoise/yellow gold
> 1 motif yellow Turquoise/yellow gold pendant
> Vintage alhambra turquoise/yellow gold earrings
> 
> Love Turquoise



Oh my this is so beautifull seeying all these turquoise pieces together!


----------



## birkin10600

My little turquoise collection in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170]


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> My little turquoise collection in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3594303
> View attachment 3594304



Little?! [emoji23][emoji23] Best collection of Turquoise I've seen!


----------



## dialv

birkin10600 said:


> My little turquoise collection in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3594303
> View attachment 3594304



OMG[emoji170]crazy beautiful pieces!


----------



## Blingaddict

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3574773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my turquoise collection together to share with you all!  I think my collection is now complete:
> 20 motif Turquoise/yellow gold
> 5 motif bracelet Turquoise/yellow gold
> 1 motif yellow Turquoise/yellow gold pendant
> Vintage alhambra turquoise/yellow gold earrings
> 
> Love Turquoise



Yummy!! Like candy[emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]


----------



## Blingaddict

birkin10600 said:


> My little turquoise collection in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3594303
> View attachment 3594304


Turquoise heaven!! Awesome collection especially the lucky bracelet [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Little?! [emoji23][emoji23] Best collection of Turquoise I've seen!


Hehehe! Darling! It's little, compare to your collections! [emoji4] 


dialv said:


> OMG[emoji170]crazy beautiful pieces!


Thank you dear! [emoji253] 


Blingaddict said:


> Turquoise heaven!! Awesome collection especially the lucky bracelet [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]


Thank you sweetie! [emoji11] Yes, I love the Lucky alhambra the most!


----------



## fashion_junky

double post


----------



## fashion_junky

birkin10600 said:


> My little turquoise collection in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3594303
> View attachment 3594304



Stunning collection!!!  I'm drooling!!!


----------



## birkin10600

fashion_junky said:


> Stunning collection!!!  I'm drooling!!!


Thank you darling for your kind comment! [emoji2]


----------



## MochaCake

birkin10600 said:


> My little turquoise collection in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3594303
> View attachment 3594304


Wow!!!!


----------



## Nbeach

Has anyone had any luck finding turquoise at the boutiques? Thanks!


----------



## rosieroseanna

Does anyone know why turquoise was discontinued and if it will cone back?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

rosieroseanna said:


> Does anyone know why turquoise was discontinued and if it will cone back?


According to my former SA, the mines were compromised and VCA has been unable to find another source that meets its high standards. 
Like lapis, it doesn't look very promising that turquoise will be offered in the near future.


----------



## sparkle7

texasgirliegirl said:


> According to my former SA, the mines were compromised and VCA has been unable to find another source that meets its high standards.
> Like lapis, it doesn't look very promising that turquoise will be offered in the near future.




it's interesting though ,that they are able to find turquoise and lapis to create  for their other jewelry lines but not for the  Alahambra collection.
Don't they have a new line that offers turquoise rings?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sparkle7 said:


> it's interesting though ,that they are able to find turquoise and lapis to create  for their other jewelry lines but not for the  Alahambra collection.
> Don't they have a new line that offers turquoise rings?


Yes but I'm very small quantities. 
A full on 20 motif is a different story.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes but I'm very small quantities.
> A full on 20 motif is a different story.



Exactly.  And, each motif should match in color.  Not an easy task.  Plus, there's a much larger market for Alhambra


----------



## birkin10600

Another great turquoise find.[emoji170] I love it's versatility. I can use it with my bracelet, on necklace and with any necklace chain. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji2] 
View attachment 3643587


----------



## birkin10600

Here's the photos. [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the photos. [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> View attachment 3643596



So lucky! Another great find. I love it with your bracelet, looks like a magic bracelet with Turquiose. Divine [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> So lucky! Another great find. I love it with your bracelet, looks like a magic bracelet with Turquiose. Divine [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you so much hun! [emoji4] I decided to just leave the clasp as it is because I love that I can use it in many ways.[emoji6]


----------



## JeanGranger

Anyone have butterfly earrings in Turquoise WG?


----------



## rk4265

Hi is there a authentication link for pre loved?


----------



## veneti

rk4265 said:


> Hi is there a authentication link for pre loved?



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-jewelry.910857/page-36


----------



## Glamslam

I love to wear turquoise in summer what about you ladies ?


----------



## Glamslam

Turquoise is definitely my favorite stone... wirth diamond


----------



## veneti

wearing my yg/turquoise pendant and studs all summer long...


----------



## Zabear

Beautiful pieces everyone!! Thinking about adding a turquoise piece to my small collection. Would you get the sweet butterfly pendant or the sweet Alhambra earrings? Wish they had some YG pieces!


----------



## veneti

i have the sweet alhambra studs and i can recommend them, i have the yellow gold ones though, and i wear them every single day. i love how they look and how turquoise gives such a beautiful extra color pop right next to your face.


----------



## Bee-licious

There's turquoise sweets online, but I guess they're pretty small compare do to the vintage.


----------



## Zabear

Thanks for the advice, ladies! Got the turquoise sweets like Veneti suggested. Of course they only have the WG available but still love them!


----------



## Suzie

Zabear said:


> Thanks for the advice, ladies! Got the turquoise sweets like Veneti suggested. Of course they only have the WG available but still love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826690


Lovely.


----------



## applepie019

Zabear said:


> Thanks for the advice, ladies! Got the turquoise sweets like Veneti suggested. Of course they only have the WG available but still love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826690



Very pretty !! Congrats !! I am thinking to get this too. Have to ever try to look for the one in YG ?


----------



## nicole0612

applepie019 said:


> Very pretty !! Congrats !! I am thinking to get this too. Have to ever try to look for the one in YG ?



They are no longer offered in YG unfortunately.


----------



## applepie019

nicole0612 said:


> They are no longer offered in YG unfortunately.



Oh .... thanks for the information . I have the pendant in WG, that s why I am thinking to get something different .


----------



## nicole0612

Zabear said:


> Thanks for the advice, ladies! Got the turquoise sweets like Veneti suggested. Of course they only have the WG available but still love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826690



Hi, how are you liking these so far? I just got them because I love the color but I am still wondering how I will like the size. I rarely wear my vintage size (MOP) because they are so heavy, so these seem nice for daily wear. I also wanted the chance to get turquoise earrings before they are totally phased out. How often have you been wearing yours? Thanks


----------



## dessert1st

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, how are you liking these so far? I just got them because I love the color but I am still wondering how I will like the size. I rarely wear my vintage size (MOP) because they are so heavy, so these seem nice for daily wear. I also wanted the chance to get turquoise earrings before they are totally phased out. How often have you been wearing yours? Thanks



I have the turquoise sweets and vintage MOP. I love my sweets. So easy to wear and very secure with that backing. Think you'll find it so easy to wear.  Just don't forget to take it off before showering. Turquoise and water don't do well in the long term I heard. Because it's so light and comfortable to wear it's easy to forget they are on. I often forget to take my onyx sweets off, thankfully onyx is more resilient. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## nicole0612

dessert1st said:


> I have the turquoise sweets and vintage MOP. I love my sweets. So easy to wear and very secure with that backing. Think you'll find it so easy to wear.  Just don't forget to take it off before showering. Turquoise and water don't do well in the long term I heard. Because it's so light and comfortable to wear it's easy to forget they are on. I often forget to take my onyx sweets off, thankfully onyx is more resilient. Congrats and enjoy!



I am so glad to hear that you are loving your turquoise sweets. I think the pop of color will be nice in the small size, and so comfortable like you say. Thank you for the tip about double checking to take them off prior to showering. I do tend to forget about my lighter earrings, which is wonderful, but I will also have to be a bit more careful


----------



## nicole0612

The turquoise sweets are so light and comfortable, but still pop despite my long hair due to the bright color. They did not look great on me when I first tried them due to the extra-bright lighting in the boutique, but I am glad I gave them another try.






Compared to my vintage MOP, they sit at a nice place on my ear lobe.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> The turquoise sweets are so light and comfortable, but still pop despite my long hair due to the bright color. They did not look great on me when I first tried them due to the extra-bright lighting in the boutique, but I am glad I gave them another try.
> View attachment 3835938
> 
> View attachment 3835939
> 
> View attachment 3835940
> 
> Compared to my vintage MOP, they sit at a nice place on my ear lobe.
> View attachment 3835942


Both look great. 
You can likely move the post on your vintage earrings to allow them to sit higher on your ears. 
The post screws out. 
Easy fix.


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> Both look great.
> You can likely move the post on your vintage earrings to allow them to sit higher on your ears.
> The post screws out.
> Easy fix.


Thank you TGG, I have been pondering that exact modification, since the post on the Vintage earrings make them sit almost off my ears.  I am glad to have confirmation that it will be an easy fix.


----------



## Zabear

nicole0612 said:


> The turquoise sweets are so light and comfortable, but still pop despite my long hair due to the bright color. They did not look great on me when I first tried them due to the extra-bright lighting in the boutique, but I am glad I gave them another try.
> View attachment 3835938
> 
> View attachment 3835939
> 
> View attachment 3835940
> 
> Compared to my vintage MOP, they sit at a nice place on my ear lobe.
> View attachment 3835942



They look beautiful on you!! I love the size. I've been wearing mine a ton, as long as My outfit doesn't totally clash. I think I'll wear them even more during spring and summer. I have the butterfly sweet necklace now too and I always forget to take it off in the shower. Oops!! I prefer the sweet size over the vintage since my ear lobes are quite small and the hole is kind of low. They both look fabulous on you though!


----------



## nicole0612

Zabear said:


> They look beautiful on you!! I love the size. I've been wearing mine a ton, as long as My outfit doesn't totally clash. I think I'll wear them even more during spring and summer. I have the butterfly sweet necklace now too and I always forget to take it off in the shower. Oops!! I prefer the sweet size over the vintage since my ear lobes are quite small and the hole is kind of low. They both look fabulous on you though!


Thank you!  I am so glad that you are loving your turquoise sweets also, and I think it must be so cute with your butterfly sweet necklace.  The color is so bright and cheerful and really jumps out, don't you think?


----------



## nicole0612

Here is a better photo.


The glare of the overhead light is distorting my face...I actually do have eyes... [emoji16]


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi - I posted on the pricing thread but didn’t realize there was a thread dedicated to turquoise... hoping someone can help me out.
I recently received an opportunity to purchase a 20 motif Alhambra necklace in WG along with earrings. I have the option to return if it’s not authentic and VCA informed me to clean and authenticate would be $1,600(!) 

Would any of the members here recall how much they paid a few years back? Even an approximation would suffice-I’m trying to decide on a more recent piece OR pay a premium and secure this necklace

Thankyou in advance


----------



## Valentinegirl

You don't have to pay for authentication at all. Just ask VCA to clean it. Or to check the beading around the edges, or check the clasp. Just pick something inexpensive. If it's fake, it will be returned and they will not work on it.


----------



## lovevca

Valentinegirl said:


> You don't have to pay for authentication at all. Just ask VCA to clean it. Or to check the beading around the edges, or check the clasp. Just pick something inexpensive. If it's fake, it will be returned and they will not work on it.


Word of caution:  Just a cleaning or general 'lookover' by a boutique may not prove it's authentic -- there are really superbly done fakes out there that have in fact fooled boutiques. 
The most reliable way, short of paying for the authencity card (which you won't get refunded it it proves to be a fake), is to request an actual modification, like shortening the length, from VCA'S actual repair department because, as far as I'm aware, they won't give you a quote for the repair unless the item is authentic.


----------



## Bethc

Just thought I’d add my turquoise collection here... I wish I’d bought the earrings when I could!


----------



## BigAkoya

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi - I posted on the pricing thread but didn’t realize there was a thread dedicated to turquoise... hoping someone can help me out.
> I recently received an opportunity to purchase a 20 motif Alhambra necklace in WG along with earrings. I have the option to return if it’s not authentic and VCA informed me to clean and authenticate would be $1,600(!)
> 
> Would any of the members here recall how much they paid a few years back? Even an approximation would suffice-I’m trying to decide on a more recent piece OR pay a premium and secure this necklace
> 
> Thankyou in advance



I vote to pay and you will have an official authentication report in case you ever want to sell it and also for peace of mind.  $1600 to clean and Authenticate is worth it and not super expensive compared to the actual piece.

And I would grab it.  Turquoise and WG is a rare find.


----------



## Toronto24

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a better photo.
> View attachment 3838013
> 
> The glare of the overhead light is distorting my face...I actually do have eyes... [emoji16]



These look great on you. The last of turquoise left at my boutique are these sweets in wg. I’ve wanted YG so badly so keep waiting to see if they pop up somewhere on the resale market and they have but at astronomical prices. Now thinking to try these, they look lovely on you [emoji170]


----------



## nicole0612

Toronto24 said:


> These look great on you. The last of turquoise left at my boutique are these sweets in wg. I’ve wanted YG so badly so keep waiting to see if they pop up somewhere on the resale market and they have but at astronomical prices. Now thinking to try these, they look lovely on you [emoji170]



You are so sweet. I actually just decided to rehome these! What timing  If you love the sweets these are amazing because the color makes them really pop. I felt the same (preferred the gold) but once I took the WG home I realized they looked so much better than in the boutique. I think the bright artificial lighting makes certain colors look unflattering, so I was thrilled that they look so much better in reality!


----------



## Bethc

My newest turquoise addition... butterfly sweet earrings, so happy I finally found them! [emoji170]


----------



## swisshera

Bethc said:


> My newest turquoise addition... butterfly sweet earrings, so happy I finally found them! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071440


I love these butterflies! Congrats!!! We are building a blue candy store here!


----------



## swisshera

I have been waiting for summer to come so I can take them out. When I used to still see them in the store, I just bought whatever came and they all happened to be on yellow gold, untill the sweet ones come in white. I hope one day I will just bump into a bracelet...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

swisshera said:


> I have been waiting for summer to come so I can take them out. When I used to still see them in the store, I just bought whatever came and they all happened to be on yellow gold, untill the sweet ones come in white. I hope one day I will just bump into a bracelet...



Amazing collection!!! And those magic earrings OMG!


----------



## Zais5

swisshera said:


> I have been waiting for summer to come so I can take them out. When I used to still see them in the store, I just bought whatever came and they all happened to be on yellow gold, untill the sweet ones come in white. I hope one day I will just bump into a bracelet...


Amazing collection!!! Just perfect! I was trying to find and buy this turquoise watch also)) i’m So silly.. about 3 years ago I ordered this watch (the last one over the world) and a turquoise necklace 20. After that new Cadenas watch was presented, I fell in Love with it, and rejected my purchase of turquoise items. So stupid act..


----------



## birkin10600

swisshera said:


> I have been waiting for summer to come so I can take them out. When I used to still see them in the store, I just bought whatever came and they all happened to be on yellow gold, untill the sweet ones come in white. I hope one day I will just bump into a bracelet...


You have amazing VCA pieces that everyone's dream to own![emoji11]


----------



## swisshera

birkin10600 said:


> You have amazing VCA pieces that everyone's dream to own![emoji11]


I was lucky, really lucky! I acquired all these pieces in all different places. There is a story to all these pieces. For starter I actually bought the Vintage alhambra earrings on the VCA website, my first purchase from the website and they kept calling me to verify so many times to a point that I told them I just want to buy the earrings and I am not a criminal..haha! 



Zais5 said:


> Amazing collection!!! Just perfect! I was trying to find and buy this turquoise watch also)) i’m So silly.. about 3 years ago I ordered this watch (the last one over the world) and a turquoise necklace 20. After that new Cadenas watch was presented, I fell in Love with it, and rejected my purchase of turquoise items. So stupid act..



Oh! I bought that watch in St Barths (authorized store back then like a Neiman Marcus or stand alone store) 4 years ago! I was just randomly walking around and saw it. Didn't know much about the watch and was thinking everything that I had up to that point was in yellow gold, but I wouldn't mind the white gold. I have a very enabling husband that's all I can say. I even saw a 20-motifs turquoise in Monaco on the display window and they said it is for sale! I had mine already and won't need another one.


----------



## ForeverInPink

I can’t believe there were days when you could waltz into a VCA and ask to see turquoise pieces! I remember trying on a YG pendant ($1200 in 2005) and a YG 10 motif ($8700 in 2010) and then just walking away, thinking oh maybe later [emoji37]


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> I have been waiting for summer to come so I can take them out. When I used to still see them in the store, I just bought whatever came and they all happened to be on yellow gold, untill the sweet ones come in white. I hope one day I will just bump into a bracelet...


You might want to ask your boutique about their turquoise offering... I was told they are being offered in limited quantities, much like the lapis and rock crystals...


----------



## swisshera

ShyShy said:


> You might want to ask your boutique about their turquoise offering... I was told they are being offered in limited quantities, much like the lapis and rock crystals...


Thank you. I am in a situation - the boutique that I truly work with, won't sell me anything that is too "casual" for me. For boutiques that I work with that I don't really shop all that much, they "don't" have turquoise. What a trouble I got myself in.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

swisshera said:


> Thank you. I am in a situation - the boutique that I truly work with, won't sell me anything that is too "casual" for me. For boutiques that I work with that I don't really shop all that much, they "don't" have turquoise. What a trouble I got myself in.


Why is this?
Are they pushing the high jewelry?
You should feel welcomed to purchase whatever you wish. After all, VCA is worn casually by many. 
Sounds as if they are trying to sell high dollars pieces and perhaps not what you want. 
It’s a good thing that you have several boutique options.


----------



## swisshera

texasgirliegirl said:


> Why is this?
> Are they pushing the high jewelry?
> You should feel welcomed to purchase whatever you wish. After all, VCA is worn casually by many.
> Sounds as if they are trying to sell high dollars pieces and perhaps not what you want.
> It’s a good thing that you have several boutique options.



I live in a place that I have a flapship store, though I don't really shop there - The store is so hostile I can sense it. I made some really good friends there and they all left the store. I know they are all trying to be elegant but I can sense what they are after.

For the store that really came through for me, I can have anything if I add diamonds on it (last checked I can add diamond for the pink porcelain). Enough said. Of course if I really make a big deal out of it, I probably could get it. But this is not what I want to do for myself. I am still living in the bubble that I can casually mention and somehow it pops up, like how shopping should be. 

A lot of good friends I have known for years, the ones who really call me and tell me to come pay for the pieces, they all left. And I mostly shop blind without seeing the pieces and I am happy about it too.


----------



## geminigal1

I just found this thread today. Here is my turquoise in Santorini  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## JeanGranger

Does anyone have this ring? Is it comfortable to wear? How do you like / dislike about it? TIA


----------



## Bethc

My turquoise butterfly w/my 20 motif [emoji170]


----------



## birkin10600

Bethc said:


> My turquoise butterfly w/my 20 motif [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078603


 Beautiful and rare! [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> My turquoise butterfly w/my 20 motif [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078603


Stunning Beth.


----------



## Suzie

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4073824
> View attachment 4073825
> 
> I just found this thread today. Here is my turquoise in Santorini  Thanks for letting me share.


How beautiful and the turquoise was a perfect match for Santorini.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Bethc said:


> My turquoise butterfly w/my 20 motif [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078603


I absolutely LOVE this!!!


----------



## Bethc

etoupebirkin said:


> I absolutely LOVE this!!!



Thank you [emoji1317]


----------



## swisshera

Bethc said:


> My turquoise butterfly w/my 20 motif [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078603


Thank you for sharing! These turquoise necklaces has this delicious blue that I can't get enough of! Love them in white gold too!!


----------



## princessLIL

Ladies, Perhaps one of you can answer my question... which colour turquoise is more rare?
Personally for me I like the lighter colour of turquoise , however a friend of mine says the darker colours are more of value...


----------



## princessLIL

I had an option to get a darker turquoise set, 
But chose the lighter set cause it reminds me of the robin blue egg colour.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I was lucky enough to get  a hold of this beauty. Pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## princessLIL

Wow , that’s stunning !!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

princessLIL said:


> Ladies, Perhaps one of you can answer my question... which colour turquoise is more rare?
> Personally for me I like the lighter colour of turquoise , however a friend of mine says the darker colours are more of value...


Incorrect.
It is a matter of personal preference.  My 20 motif is set in yg and I would describe it as a robin egg blue. My earrings are slightly deeper and I in fact prefer this color to my 20.
Set in yg I think that a lighter turquoise (but not too pale) can be nice although I prefer the deeper turquoise shade when paired with wg.  It is just a richer look IMO.  
Right now ANY turquoise is coveted since it is not currently in production.


----------



## princessLIL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Incorrect.
> It is a matter of personal preference.  My 20 motif is set in yg and I would describe it as a robin egg blue. My earrings are slightly deeper and I in fact prefer this color to my 20.
> Set in yg I think that a lighter turquoise (but not too pale) can be nice although I prefer the deeper turquoise shade when paired with wg.  It is just a richer look IMO.
> Right now ANY turquoise is coveted since it is not currently in production.



Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## bunnyNwife

I was shown this 2 options. I fell for the darker shades so  came home with me last week.


----------



## princessLIL

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 4094740
> 
> I was shown this 2 options. I fell for the darker shades so  came home with me last week.
> View attachment 4094744
> 
> View attachment 4094745



Stunning! Enjoy your new earrings!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 4094740
> 
> I was shown this 2 options. I fell for the darker shades so  came home with me last week.
> View attachment 4094744
> 
> View attachment 4094745


You made a great choice.


----------



## Meowwu

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4093852
> View attachment 4093853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to get  a hold of this beauty. Pictures do not do it justice.



Would love to see a modeling shot!!!


----------



## princessLIL

Exchanged for a more saturated blue colour
[emoji173]️


----------



## princessLIL




----------



## Stardust Andromeda

@swisshera : Wow - that is a very impressive VCA vault you have. I only started the VCA journey in 2016 - so I missed the entire turquoise rage.


----------



## soleparadox

princessLIL said:


> Ladies, Perhaps one of you can answer my question... which colour turquoise is more rare?
> Personally for me I like the lighter colour of turquoise , however a friend of mine says the darker colours are more of value...


I don't think you have to worry about value so much because either way the turquoise is expensive since it is from VCA and no other reason just like any other jewellers. 
But from numerous SA's I have been told the darker colours are more rare because they are the core of the raw stones and so lesser quanities hence "rare"


----------



## Suzie

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 4094740
> 
> I was shown this 2 options. I fell for the darker shades so  came home with me last week.
> View attachment 4094744
> 
> View attachment 4094745


Stunning.


----------



## Hobbiezm

princessLIL said:


> Ladies, Perhaps one of you can answer my question... which colour turquoise is more rare?
> Personally for me I like the lighter colour of turquoise , however a friend of mine says the darker colours are more of value...



I was visiting my local boutique and the SAs were discussing this very topic today. One of the female SAs was quick to point out that the darker one ordinates from Iran while lighter ones are from Arizona. She said the Persian stone is more rare and more valuable. I like both personally - light turquoise in WG and darker with YG but each to their own [emoji6] 

Also - apparently Bouton D’Ors ( turquoise / lapis combo) in the US are running low or now sold out?! It’s like they are handing them for free!! VCA is clearly doing something right ...


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hobbiezm said:


> I was visiting my local boutique and the SAs were discussing this very topic today. One of the female SAs was quick to point out that the darker one ordinates from Iran while lighter ones are from Arizona. She said the Persian stone is more rare and more valuable. I like both personally - light turquoise in WG and darker with YG but each to their own [emoji6]
> 
> Also - apparently Bouton D’Ors ( turquoise / lapis combo) in the US are running low or now sold out?! It’s like they are handing them for free!! VCA is clearly doing something right ...



I thought that the Sleeping Beauty turquoise was more rare. I thought that all VCA turquoise was from the Sleeping beauty mines in Arizona, which have stopped mining turquoise thus the shortage. Am I mistaken?

And my general impression is that Persian turquoise is still quite available as I see many pieces from other brands still use Persian turquoise.


----------



## Hobbiezm

EpiFanatic said:


> I thought that the Sleeping Beauty turquoise was more rare. I thought that all VCA turquoise was from the Sleeping beauty mines in Arizona, which have stopped mining turquoise thus the shortage. Am I mistaken?
> 
> And my general impression is that Persian turquoise is still quite available as I see many pieces from other brands still use Persian turquoise.



I didn’t ask too much detail - but I trusted the SAs input since well... she works there. If you’d like DM me and I’ll give you her contact. I found it fascinating that there she was able to look at my piece and give a guesstimate on year and which location it was from.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hobbiezm said:


> I didn’t ask too much detail - but I trusted the SAs input since well... she works there. If you’d like DM me and I’ll give you her contact. I found it fascinating that there she was able to look at my piece and give a guesstimate on year and which location it was from.



That’s cool.  I don’t mean to argue with you and I appreciate your sharing. I am sure your SA believes what she/he said. The information I have is from my SA. It’s possible that maybe now VCA is using Persian turquoise. That never occurred to me until just now. If that is the case that would be a little disappointing. Maybe I will reach out to another SA in LV and see what she says. Hmmm.  I was thinking about getting another turquoise piece but I may not if it’s not Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

EpiFanatic said:


> That’s cool.  I don’t mean to argue with you and I appreciate your sharing. I am sure your SA believes what she/he said. The information I have is from my SA. It’s possible that maybe now VCA is using Persian turquoise. That never occurred to me until just now. If that is the case that would be a little disappointing. Maybe I will reach out to another SA in LV and see what she says. Hmmm.  I was thinking about getting another turquoise piece but I may not if it’s not Sleeping Beauty.


This is more in line with what I have always been told about VCA turquoise. 
I find all this recent discussion rather interesting...speculation about what shade is more “rare”/valuable, etc. 
Right now it is ALL rare and for anybody who is sourcing from the aftermarket, they had better be extremely careful. 
I’m fortunate to own VCA turquoise pieces and when I purchased mine,  I selected them based upon my personal preference.  The price was the same regardless of shade. There was no speculation about origin.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hobbiezm said:


> I didn’t ask too much detail - but I trusted the SAs input since well... she works there. If you’d like DM me and I’ll give you her contact. I found it fascinating that there she was able to look at my piece and give a guesstimate on year and which location it was from.


There is absolutely no way that anybody can guesstimate year/ location based on the shade of turquoise alone. 
I certainly hope that you have had your piece authenticated by the heritage department because SA’s can neither authenticate nor procure (without risk of termination) from the aftermarket.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Don’t know why the thread repeated itself


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is more in line with what I have always been told about VCA turquoise.
> I find all this recent discussion rather interesting...speculation about what shade is more “rare”/valuable, etc.
> Right now it is ALL rare and for anybody who is sourcing from the aftermarket, they had better be extremely careful.
> I’m fortunate to own VCA turquoise pieces and when I purchased mine,  I selected them based upon my personal preference.  The price was the same regardless of shade. There was no speculation about origin.



Totally agree. I was at VCA recently and the shade of turquoise do vary greatly because some of us like them like the morning sky and others like them like the afternoon sky.

However I was told by a London SA that he was surprised by the quality of my VCA lapis necklace - he told me to satisfy the VVIPs, it appears that VCA will use less than AAA grade lapis

I don’t know whether to punch him or praise him for his honesty. What do you think? All pics of the same motif.


----------



## HADASSA

Jumping in here about VCA sourcing Turquoise from Iran (old Persia) - this has not been done for a while, since (and getting political here) many Western Countries haven’t been doing much type of trading with this country.

Experts on International Relations can feel free to chime in here...

And SAs just need NOT say anything to make themselves appear less knowledgeable than they already are.

Maybe a refresher might be in order here VCA[emoji1362]


----------



## Hobbiezm

EpiFanatic said:


> That’s cool.  I don’t mean to argue with you and I appreciate your sharing. I am sure your SA believes what she/he said. The information I have is from my SA. It’s possible that maybe now VCA is using Persian turquoise. That never occurred to me until just now. If that is the case that would be a little disappointing. Maybe I will reach out to another SA in LV and see what she says. Hmmm.  I was thinking about getting another turquoise piece but I may not if it’s not Sleeping Beauty.



Hi - hope I didn’t offend you either .. and thanks for sharing. I realize that each SA might not be the end all of all knowledge just like us posters who don’t work for the company ( that is I don’t think any of us work for VCA)... for me I am probably the more simple , easy buyer- do I like it and ooh that color looks pretty ! Anyways love the sharing of knowledge . After all - it’s what makes the forum so fun!


----------



## Hobbiezm

texasgirliegirl said:


> There is absolutely no way that anybody can guesstimate year/ location based on the shade of turquoise alone.
> I certainly hope that you have had your piece authenticated by the heritage department because SA’s can neither authenticate nor procure (without risk of termination) from the aftermarket.



I am aware of that. That is why I am getting the LOA. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hobbiezm said:


> I am aware of that. That is why I am getting the LOA. Thanks for the concern.


LOA?
Perhaps what you are referring to is a COA or certificate of authenticity. 
I’m not concerned but anybody who is attempting to purchase from the aftermarket needs to be.


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi - hope I didn’t offend you either .. and thanks for sharing. I realize that each SA might not be the end all of all knowledge *just like us posters who don’t work for the company ( that is I don’t think any of us work for VCA)*... for me I am probably the more simple , easy buyer- do I like it and ooh that color looks pretty ! Anyways love the sharing of knowledge . After all - it’s what makes the forum so fun!



See bolded in your post - you will be surprised !!! This Forum is open to ALL - EVEN VCA CORPORATE.


----------



## Hobbiezm

texasgirliegirl said:


> LOA?
> Perhaps what you are referring to is a COA or certificate of authenticity.
> I’m not concerned but anybody who is attempting to purchase from the aftermarket needs to be.


LOA also known as the Letter of Authenticity.

The Certificate of Authenticity is issued to first person who buys the product. The letter of authenticity is in 2 fold; it is for second hand market or if you want papers should you want to pass on the product to family down the line.

I was going to pull the plug on another necklace from a well established reseller but I wasn't wild about the color of the turquoise but got lucky when a friend decided to let it go. I knew where she bought it, and she had the COA as well as receipt. My SA knew her SA in California, but I still want to pass on the necklace to my family one day (call me sentimental) so the LOA showcases the year or period of manufacture, a picture of the product and a signature of a heritage manager. It costs USD $1,800.


----------



## Hobbiezm

HADASSA said:


> See bolded in your post - you will be surprised !!! This Forum is open to ALL - EVEN VCA CORPORATE.


I had forgotten this but you are right; our local branch manager admitted they do view the boards and also the members. As an example- for the 50th anniversary I was lucky to receive something limited; I posted here on TPF expecting others to also be happy to see pictures and hear stories. Little did I know someone sent a picture of my set, and complained to the store that this is terrible customer service. I was mortified at first that someone would do this, but the Store Manager shared they do track correspondence and let's say her motto was 'if people are rude, they shouldn't expect any other offers on limited items' . I know there is a big exposition sometime in September and can't wait to see the limited pieces upclose and personal (that is provided my muchkin doesn't arrive by then)

So yes, in conclusion- they do monitor but if you are polite then there isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> I had forgotten this but you are right; our local branch manager admitted they do view the boards and also the members. As an example- for the 50th anniversary I was lucky to receive something limited; I posted here on TPF expecting others to also be happy to see pictures and hear stories. Little did I know someone sent a picture of my set, and complained to the store that this is terrible customer service. I was mortified at first that someone would do this, but the Store Manager shared they do track correspondence and let's say her motto was 'if people are rude, they shouldn't expect any other offers on limited items' . I know there is a big exposition sometime in September and can't wait to see the limited pieces upclose and personal (that is provided my muchkin doesn't arrive by then)
> 
> So yes, in conclusion- they do monitor but if you are polite then there isn't anything to worry about.


I guess I might be considered "rude" by VCA for speaking my mind on this FORUM, so I guess nothing for me 

Still hoping that the "big exposition sometime in September" will be available to ALL


----------



## Hobbiezm

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Totally agree. I was at VCA recently and the shade of turquoise do vary greatly because some of us like them like the morning sky and others like them like the afternoon sky.
> 
> However I was told by a London SA that he was surprised by the quality of my VCA lapis necklace - he told me to satisfy the VVIPs, it appears that VCA will use less than AAA grade lapis
> 
> I don’t know whether to punch him or praise him for his honesty. What do you think? All pics of the same motif.


I believe it to be a rude thing to say by the SA- but to me the motif's color is stunning- the vibrant blue is the very reason I love Lapis. Enjoy your necklace!


----------



## Hobbiezm

HADASSA said:


> I guess I might be considered "rude" by VCA for speaking my mind on this FORUM, so I guess nothing for me
> 
> Still hoping that the "big exposition sometime in September" will be available to ALL


Lol, I doubt it @HADASSA. Your words and insightfulness are always appreciated.

That being said, I hope the event/ exposition is something that we can all share. I understand it's to showcase 50th anniversary releases and also fine jewelry reserved for Place Vendome, but I was speculating with some of the sales managers- since the London had the Selfridges release, and there is now Blue Agate, maybe there will be one just specifically for the US. Not sure yet, but will keep share here on TPF accordingly if I hear more.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Hobbiezm said:


> I believe it to be a rude thing to say by the SA- but to me the motif's color is stunning- the vibrant blue is the very reason I love Lapis. Enjoy your necklace!


Thank you! I personally love the starry night on the stone (including the little clouds) but i will profess that I know very little about semi-precious stones/rocks. So thanks for the reassurance - it is much appreciated! I buy from VCA because it represents a certain standard. Therefore to hear that it had not adhered to that standard or any hint that my trust is misplaced can be disturbing.


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> Lol, I doubt it @HADASSA. Your words and insightfulness are always appreciated.
> 
> That being said, I hope the event/ exposition is something that we can all share. I understand it's to showcase 50th anniversary releases and also fine jewelry reserved for Place Vendome, but I was speculating with some of the sales managers- since the London had the Selfridges release, and there is now Blue Agate, maybe there will be one just specifically for the US. Not sure yet, but will keep share here on TPF accordingly if I hear more.


Please do share @Hobbiezm if you hear anything - info now is very sketchy.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

This is from VCA’s own website and it has some useful information about the source of its turquoise: https://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en/la-maison/our-know-how/van-cleef---arpels-stones/Turquoise.html

VCA’s turquoise are from USA (could be anywhere in USA) - if it buys from Iran, that would be some very serious misrepresentation .... oops? Or maybe I am naive?

The same website also has information about the source of lapis which in contrast states that these are principally from Afghanistan (so some can come from outside Afghanistan): https://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/e...w/van-cleef---arpels-stones/Lapis-lazuli.html

Hope this clears the air for everyone.


----------



## hopingoneday

Forgive me for saying so, but I really feel like it sounds that a couple of SA’s have been straying out of their lanes recently!

I attended a WONDERFUL colored gemstones class a couple of years ago at VCA’s L’ecole. It lasted a full day, and was taught by a senior gem buyer from Paris. Separately, I‘ve attended a “lunch and learn” with VCA’s  senior gem buyer (a woman) in  New York. In both classes, participants asked questions about turquoise and were told unequivocally that VCA’s turquoise for Alhambra motifs comes from the Sleeping Beauty mine in Arizona, and this is why it has been largely discontinued.

I think that any gemologist would hesitate, at the VERY least, (more likely, they would decline) to offer a firm opinion about the origin of any gemstone based on its visual appearance to the naked eye  alone. And given that turquoise is stabilized (and often treated in other ways, including — gasp! dyeing), I am also not quite sure how an SA who’s presumably not a gemologist could speak so confidently about the origin of a piece of turquoise... OR the quality of a lapis. The first seems implausible and the second just sounds rude. 

And FWIW: I think your lapis motif looks absolutely stunning. I have a lapis necklace from the early 70s, when presumably it was much easier for them to get good quality lapis from Afghanistan, and there are plenty of motifs in my necklace that show just as many gold speckles as yours. I love them, just as you do!

Finally, when I went to see the VCA exhibit at the Musée des Arts Décoratifs in Paris some years ago, they had some high jewelry pieces from the 1920s with Persian turquoise which were a quite, quite pale blue. They were absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## HADASSA

Stardust Andromeda said:


> This is from VCA’s own website and it has some useful information about the source of its turquoise: https://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en/la-maison/our-know-how/van-cleef---arpels-stones/Turquoise.html
> 
> VCA’s turquoise are from USA (could be anywhere in USA) - if it buys from Iran, that would be some very serious misrepresentation .... oops? Or maybe I am naive?



This is what I am aware of - VCA once sourced Turquoise from the Sleeping Beauty Mine in Arizona, because of the Trade Sanctions placed on Iran. The best Persian Turquoise comes from the Khorasan Province in North Eastern Iran. Can't tell if this is where VCA once sourced their Turquoise.



Stardust Andromeda said:


> The same website also has information about the source of lapis which in contrast states that these are principally from Afghanistan (so some can come from outside Afghanistan): https://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/e...w/van-cleef---arpels-stones/Lapis-lazuli.html
> 
> Hope this clears the air for everyone.



Have no idea where VCA's new source of Lapis is. Cartier (a Richemont company like VCA) uses Lapis for their Amulette de Cartier Pendants but Cartier doesn't give much info on the source of their stones.


----------



## HADASSA

@hopingoneday, I was composing at the same time you posted. At least the info corroborates.


----------



## tbbbjb

Regarding the Turquoise, further adding to the confusion, there is turquoise from Persia (modern day Iran) which is also called “sleeping beauty.”  And the mine in Arizona that the sleeping beauty turquoise comes from does actually still have sleeping beauty turquoise available however it is not currently being mined.  The current owner is choosing to concentrate on the mining of copper.  So, it is highly plausible that we may get more turquoise from that mine sometime in the future.  What makes this particular turquoise so very special is that it is known for being pure in color (ie: not having matrix) and not needing stabilization.  

Most turquoise will have matrix and need filler added to stabilize it so that it is usable in jewelry without breaking.  A lot of jewelry manufacturers “cheat” to get the beautiful sleeping beauty matrix-free color by buying lesser quality turquoise and grinding it up into a powder and adding clear epoxy or plastic resin and sometimes dyes to turn the softer, lower grade turquoise into something that is stronger and able to be cut, polished, and used in jewelry without risk of breaking.

HTH.


----------



## tbbbjb

Not too long ago (within the past 2 months) a dear friend of mine and myself were having a discussion on Van Cleef and Arpels and their turquoise and at that time I found a link on the VCA site that distinctly said they used Persian Sleeping Beauty turquoise.  I cannot seem to find it now or maybe it has been replaced with what is there now...


----------



## EpiFanatic

My SA in LV confirmed that last she knew, VCA was using the remaining stash of Sleeping Beauty from Arizona. And yes I also understood from a friend that it was just that they stopped mining the turquoise and focused on copper. Glad I am hearing consistent stories. I am actually a hoarder of Sleeping Beauty from Arizona. Here are pics of a couple pieces that I purchased from a gemologist friend who had some supply left over. I love this color to pieces. I haven’t  decided how I will use them yet. Between the pieces, You can see some variation in color.  I love them all.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

tbbbjb said:


> Not too long ago (within the past 2 months) a dear friend of mine and myself were having a discussion on Van Cleef and Arpels and their turquoise and at that time I found a link on the VCA site that distinctly said they used Persian Sleeping Beauty turquoise.  I cannot seem to find it now or maybe it has been replaced with what is there now...


Yes, I recall that the site used to say its turquoise is Persian Sleeping Beauty but when I searched yesterday, it says otherwise.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hobbiezm said:


> LOA also known as the Letter of Authenticity.
> 
> The Certificate of Authenticity is issued to first person who buys the product. The letter of authenticity is in 2 fold; it is for second hand market or if you want papers should you want to pass on the product to family down the line.
> 
> I was going to pull the plug on another necklace from a well established reseller but I wasn't wild about the color of the turquoise but got lucky when a friend decided to let it go. I knew where she bought it, and she had the COA as well as receipt. My SA knew her SA in California, but I still want to pass on the necklace to my family one day (call me sentimental) so the LOA showcases the year or period of manufacture, a picture of the product and a signature of a heritage manager. It costs USD $1,800.


Simply a change in semantics. 
The letter of authentication is what was previously referred to as a (new) certificate of authenticity. This is a recent wording change and mean exactly the same thing.


----------



## Hobbiezm

texasgirliegirl said:


> Simply a change in semantics.
> The letter of authentication is what was previously referred to as a (new) certificate of authenticity. This is a recent wording change and mean exactly the same thing.



@TGg hi- I’m not sure if I’ve offended you .. if so I’m sorry but if I haven’t then ....not sure why you continue to argue over something you have ‘no concern’ over. 

The forum is a place to share- I like getting info and having discussions. I’m not affiliated with VCA and have a full time job so jewelry is a hobby - I trust what my SAs say - kind of like I trust my Doctor to tell me when my due date is.  

That being said - I appreciate one poster mentioning it is conflicting and in which case I might be wrong and you might be right but my SA told me they are different ( see below- response from SA is in white) I was told for different purpose- and I didn’t argue on it.

Now - let us go back to enjoying the great inputs on Turquoise here (Thankyou for posting pictures and inputs to all the recent members ) and we can move this convo off this board or DM me... I’m always open to chat!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

So, I have been doing some reading on this thread - am I right to think that US sleeping beauty mine had not been depleted of turquoise; its owners simply wish to principally focus on copper mining. Does this mean that there is still a lot of beautiful turquoise in the mine?

Now that I have tried the beautiful blue bouton d’or ring, I cannot stop thinking about it. I need some distraction between now and Christmas!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Reposting from another thread. All these beautiful shades of blue ....


----------



## Suzie

I just saw this on Instagram from a lady in Dubai (I think) called latifalshamsi.


----------



## Zabear

Hello! Want to know your opinion! I’ve searched high and low for the vintage Alhambra pendant in turquoise and yellow gold and as you can imagine, I’ve had no luck. I realize this is a VCA thread but I’m considering the LV color blossom pendant as an alternative. What do you all think? Anyone have LV fine jewelry? TIA!


----------



## BigAkoya

Zabear said:


> Hello! Want to know your opinion! I’ve searched high and low for the vintage Alhambra pendant in turquoise and yellow gold and as you can imagine, I’ve had no luck. I realize this is a VCA thread but I’m considering the LV color blossom pendant as an alternative. What do you all think? Anyone have LV fine jewelry? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174023



How about the Tiffany Color By The Yard turquoise and also get the matching earrings?  I have the silver version (I’m a white metal gal) and love it.  It really pops especially in the summer.  

I’m not really a fan of LV hence I would not be interested in their jewelry.  That’s just me.  

Here are some photos... it looks so simple yet makes a nice little statement.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Do you think it is possible for SAs to figure out who is behind the pseudonyms on TFP?

I think the SAs I work with know (not one but maybe all). I am suddenly receiving invitations to view new pieces, heritage pieces etc all involving our favorite sky-blue stone .... and they had unknowingly derailed my plans of picking up a turquoise Hortencia pendant ... oops?


----------



## BigAkoya

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Do you think it is possible for SAs to figure out who is behind the pseudonyms on TFP?
> 
> I think the SAs I work with know (not one but maybe all). I am suddenly receiving invitations to view new pieces, heritage pieces etc all involving our favorite sky-blue stone .... and they had unknowingly derailed my plans of picking up a turquoise Hortencia pendant ... oops?



Absolutely.  If you have other social media where you post photos, anyone can read comments, match comments, photos of bags, jewelry, and make an educated guess.  Even if you only have an image, you can do a google reverse image search and find the source of the image and who has posted that image in other places.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

willeyi said:


> Absolutely.  If you have other social media where you post photos, anyone can read comments, match comments, photos of bags, jewelry, and make an educated guess.  Even if you only have an image, you can do a google reverse image search and find the source of the image and who has posted that image in other places.


WOW!


----------



## Suzie

Got these little treasures today, so now I have the set.


----------



## tbbbjb

Suzie said:


> Got these little treasures today, so now I have the set.



Photo, please [emoji4]


----------



## Suzie

tbbbjb said:


> Photo, please [emoji4]


Sorry the file was too large, I’ll try again.


----------



## Suzie

Sweet earrings


----------



## wantitneedit

Suzie said:


> Sweet earrings


Gorgeous earrings Suzie, congrats!! May i please ask if you bought the book from the boutique or amazon?


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> Gorgeous earrings Suzie, congrats!! May i please ask if you bought the book from the boutique or amazon?



When I bought the earrings yesterday, I asked the SA if they had the book and she said it just arrived and I said can I buy one and she said no, we will give you one[emoji3]. Pays to ask, but I have spent nearly $27,000 in the last 6 months so I would have hoped it was gratis.


----------



## aki_sato

Suzie said:


> Sweet earrings


Congrats @Suzie !
Now we need the mods pics!!!


----------



## luvprada

Suzie said:


> Sweet earrings



Your earrings are stunning! Enjoy!


----------



## hopiko

Lucky day!


----------



## eliwon

Caught up on roughly the last twenty pages here - lots of interesting stuff! However, still curious as if VCA has revealed in more certain terms when/if they will return to find a high quality source of turquoise, and/if/when they will start making and selling Vintage A  bracelets again.Why is it so difficult to find a source, and why are they holding their cards so close to the chests - we are having a small, but civilisted stampede outside at the gate going on here!


----------



## Bethc

hopiko said:


> View attachment 4240444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky day!



Twins!! [emoji170]


----------



## Happyish

Turquoise!


----------



## birkin10600

hopiko said:


> View attachment 4240444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky day!


Happy to be twins with you![emoji3]


----------



## eliwon

Tried to talk to an SA at VCA a few days ago about turqouise pieces, asking since you still make the small pieces, like butterflies etc, are these the small stone bits left from the mine? She deflected the question, saying they didn’t own the mine, and that larger pieces (of good quality) were hard to find. Am I the only one thinking they eke out small pieces of stone and put them in smaller jewelry, where the profit is potentially bigger, and in order to be able to offer ar something in this material, stalling for finding a new source? The SA didn’t respons to the question of if the actively hunted for a new source either, so all together a disappointing «talk». — Anyone knowing otherwise please chime in


----------



## nicole0612

eliwon said:


> Tried to talk to an SA at VCA a few days ago about turqouise pieces, asking since you still make the small pieces, like butterflies etc, are these the small stone bits left from the mine? She deflected the question, saying they didn’t own the mine, and that larger pieces (of good quality) were hard to find. Am I the only one thinking they eke out small pieces of stone and put them in smaller jewelry, where the profit is potentially bigger, and in order to be able to offer ar something in this material, stalling for finding a new source? The SA didn’t respons to the question of if the actively hunted for a new source either, so all together a disappointing «talk». — Anyone knowing otherwise please chime in



They must have some available in normal sizes, because I just send a vintage size in to replace the motif after getting a scratch. My SA said she had just received a bracelet back for a customer where all 5 motifs were replaced. They probably just don’t have the volume to offer a full line in all of their markets. I do wish they had offered more LE turquoise during the 50th anniversary year though!


----------



## hopiko

birkin10600 said:


> Happy to be twins with you![emoji3]


Yay!  Isn’t it such a fun piece?  People, who no nothing about VCA comment on it all the time!


----------



## birkin10600

hopiko said:


> Yay!  Isn’t it such a fun piece?  People, who no nothing about VCA comment on it all the time!


It's a lovely pendant. Looks stunning on you with the hermes scarf. Here's an old photo i just found of me wearing this fun piece with hermes scarf.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hey guys! I’m away for a few days - just left the boutique and just saw The. Most. Incredible piece, and it’s available(!!!) 

It’s a Rose de Noel clip pendant in YG. It was a special order and whomever ordered it wound up getting something else. I imagine someone here might be interested???

I’m the the US. PM me for SA info -


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BBC said:


> Hey guys! I’m away for a few days - just left the boutique and just saw The. Most. Incredible piece, and it’s available(!!!)
> 
> It’s a Rose de Noel clip pendant in YG. It was a special order and whomever ordered it wound up getting something else. I imagine someone here might be interested???
> 
> I’m the the US. PM me for SA info -
> 
> View attachment 4279621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4279622



BBC. You are so very lucky to have found it on a Friday (?). and it looks like a very intense blue. Above all, it looks at home around your neck. VCA must be pushing out these rare RdN and sending a piece to different parts of the world ... perhaps in celebration of Christmas. I almost feel like we are on a treasure hunt! I like!!!


----------



## hopiko

birkin10600 said:


> It's a lovely pendant. Looks stunning on you with the hermes scarf. Here's an old photo i just found of me wearing this fun piece with hermes scarf.
> View attachment 4278347


Perfection!  It looks so lovely!


----------



## Hobbiezm

BBC said:


> Hey guys! I’m away for a few days - just left the boutique and just saw The. Most. Incredible piece, and it’s available(!!!)
> 
> It’s a Rose de Noel clip pendant in YG. It was a special order and whomever ordered it wound up getting something else. I imagine someone here might be interested???
> 
> I’m the the US. PM me for SA info -
> 
> View attachment 4279621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4279622



BBC- Thankyou for sharing - it is incredibly kind of you to think of TPF members especially with Xmas around the corner. Looks stunning on you !


----------



## birkin10600

hopiko said:


> Perfection!  It looks so lovely!


Thank you dear![emoji4]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Hey guys! I’m away for a few days - just left the boutique and just saw The. Most. Incredible piece, and it’s available(!!!)
> 
> It’s a Rose de Noel clip pendant in YG. It was a special order and whomever ordered it wound up getting something else. I imagine someone here might be interested???
> 
> I’m the the US. PM me for SA info -
> 
> View attachment 4279621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4279622


You left without this?
That must have been difficult..
It looks beautiful around your neck


----------



## Happyish

BBC said:


> Hey guys! I’m away for a few days - just left the boutique and just saw The. Most. Incredible piece, and it’s available(!!!)
> 
> It’s a Rose de Noel clip pendant in YG. It was a special order and whomever ordered it wound up getting something else. I imagine someone here might be interested???
> 
> I’m the the US. PM me for SA info -
> 
> View attachment 4279621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4279622


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

My new RdN clip on ring.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> My new RdN clip on ring.
> 
> View attachment 4288276



WOW WOW WOW !!!! CONGRATULATIONS [emoji323][emoji324][emoji322][emoji898] 
GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## nicole0612

My vintage turquoise pendant came back from the workshop today. Now it is a bit darker and more intense of a turquoise shade than the earrings. It is ok, because this intense turquoise shade is so beautiful. I have seen at least 4 different shades now, the variety is so interesting - intense saturated turquoise, medium turquoise, sky blue turquoise and aqua blue turquoise. I’m sure there are other shades as well. I wish photos could capture the colors better.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah I would love to own a piece of turquoise vca one of these days


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah I would love to own a piece of turquoise vca one of these days



I think you will! Keep the hope alive [emoji294]️[emoji94]


----------



## DreamingPink

I could finally contribute to this thread! Feeling so thankful [emoji5]


----------



## nicole0612

MiniNavy said:


> I could finally contribute to this thread! Feeling so thankful [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302795



Beautiful! I’m so glad you added this turquoise bracelet [emoji177]


----------



## DreamingPink

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful! I’m so glad you added this turquoise bracelet [emoji177]


Thank you Nicole0612! Yes it's so beautiful that I could look at it all day  but I'm already scared about scratches...


----------



## nicole0612

MiniNavy said:


> Thank you Nicole0612! Yes it's so beautiful that I could look at it all day  but I'm already scared about scratches...



I understand! I recently scratched a turquoise piece 
The turquoise color of your bracelet is so pretty, enjoy every time you wear it!


----------



## DreamingPink

nicole0612 said:


> I understand! I recently scratched a turquoise piece
> The turquoise color of your bracelet is so pretty, enjoy every time you wear it!



Thank you for your kind words again!
I am so sorry to hear about the scratches! Was that the reason you sent them to workshop?
I totally adore your turquoise collection![emoji170]


----------



## nicole0612

MiniNavy said:


> Thank you for your kind words again!
> I am so sorry to hear about the scratches! Was that the reason you sent them to workshop?
> I totally adore your turquoise collection![emoji170]



Thank you, I appreciate it! Yes, the scratch wasn’t too bad, but I sent it to the workshop while they still have plenty of turquoise available for repairs.


----------



## DreamingPink

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it! Yes, the scratch wasn’t too bad, but I sent it to the workshop while they still have plenty of turquoise available for repairs.


Did you mean they replaced the turquoise then?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> My vintage turquoise pendant came back from the workshop today.  I wish photos could capture the colors better.


I am so envious! due to my location, I was told that repairs can take more than 6 months ... so I gave up. 


MiniNavy said:


> Thank you Nicole0612! Yes it's so beautiful that I could look at it all day  but I'm already scared about scratches...


Big congrats! A rare find? 

Based on my personal experience, my turquoise piece scratches easiest among all the jewellery I own. I baby my pieces and still the scratches appear. So my motto now is enjoy as best as possible, aim to wear the stone down completely and then go for replacement.


----------



## bagcanada

Bethc said:


> Love everyone's pics!!! &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
> View attachment 2801219


For a sec, I thought those were blue VCA candies


----------



## nicole0612

MiniNavy said:


> Did you mean they replaced the turquoise then?



Yes, I asked to have the turquoise replaced. 



Stardust Andromeda said:


> I am so envious! due to my location, I was told that repairs can take more than 6 months ... so I gave up.
> 
> Big congrats! A rare find?
> 
> Based on my personal experience, my turquoise piece scratches easiest among all the jewellery I own. I baby my pieces and still the scratches appear. So my motto now is enjoy as best as possible, aim to wear the stone down completely and then go for replacement.



Absolutely great advice! Six months is a shocker, the funny thing is that I turned in the turquoise and the holiday pendant at the same time; about two weeks before Christmas; the turquoise came back before Christmas and I’m still waiting on the holiday pendant!


----------



## DreamingPink

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I asked to have the turquoise replaced.



I didn't know they would replace stones! I thought they would just buff out the scratches.. Thank you for telling me that!!



Stardust Andromeda said:


> Big congrats! A rare find?
> 
> Based on my personal experience, my turquoise piece scratches easiest among all the jewellery I own. I baby my pieces and still the scratches appear. So my motto now is enjoy as best as possible, aim to wear the stone down completely and then go for replacement.



Thank you! I do think I am lucky to find a turquoise piece in such new condition! Now that I know turquoise is prone to scratches, I just hope VCA will still have replacement stone for me in the future


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Oh, look what treasure got stuck to my bracelet ... this is such a rare and lucky find!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Oh, look what treasure got stuck to my bracelet ... this is such a rare and lucky find!



AWESOME!!! Congratulations!


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Oh, look what treasure got stuck to my bracelet ... this is such a rare and lucky find!



It looks beautiful with your bracelet! Congratulations to you!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Oh, look what treasure got stuck to my bracelet ... this is such a rare and lucky find!



I’m a vca newbie so forgive me if this is a stupid question...
That’s a gorgeous bracelet, and it looks like bleu agate with wg? Is that a so? TIA


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

diane sun said:


> I’m a vca newbie so forgive me if this is a stupid question...
> That’s a gorgeous bracelet, and it looks like bleu agate with wg? Is that a so? TIA


Hi - the bracelet is turquoise in WG. Now that you had pointed out - it does look like agate. 


nicole0612 said:


> It looks beautiful with your bracelet! Congratulations to you!





BBC said:


> AWESOME!!! Congratulations!


Thank you dear!!! I am over the moon.


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Oh, look what treasure got stuck to my bracelet ... this is such a rare and lucky find!


So beautiful! Congratulations , my dear!


----------



## nicole0612

Turquoise among some neutrals.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> Turquoise among some neutrals.
> View attachment 4435936


Absolutely gorgeous! Do you have an urge to "finish" a set? I have a few different stones and I am keen to finish a set for each before I start a new stone but I keep getting distracted ... .


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Do you have an urge to "finish" a set? I have a few different stones and I am keen to finish a set for each before I start a new stone but I keep getting distracted ... .



I did not have this feeling in the past, since I “didn’t wear bracelets”, now things have changed! However, though I have ended up with some pairs, sets and combos along the way, I would not seek out a set for all stones because some may be beautiful on the wrist but not look good next to my face...and others may be lovely as earrings but too delicate for me to wear as a bracelet.


----------



## birkin10600

Happy weekend everyone! [emoji170] My turquoise in action!


----------



## DS2006

So sad that I started on VCA pieces after turquoise Alhambra was discontinued. So I got the turquoise perlee earrings immediately so that I didn't miss out a second time!


----------



## nicole0612

Lovely, a perfect match for your outfit also!


----------



## Mali_

DS2006 said:


> So sad that I started on VCA pieces after turquoise Alhambra was discontinued. So I got the turquoise perlee earrings immediately so that I didn't miss out a second time!


So pretty. I have not seen these in real life, but they appear to be similar in size to VA; does it appear that way to you...or smaller? I ask because like you, I missed the turquoise Alhambra era and I wonder why they can’t make turquoise in VA size if they’re making these  

Found this on IG (sharing as I’ve never seen the butterfly before):


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Mali_ said:


> So pretty. I have not seen these in real life, but they appear to be similar in size to VA; does it appear that way to you...or smaller? I ask because like you, I missed the turquoise Alhambra era and I wonder why they can’t make turquoise in VA size if they’re making these
> 
> Found this on IG (sharing as I’ve never seen the butterfly before):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4481620
> View attachment 4481621


I was too late - the story of my life! 

The necklace is not small; to me, it is pretty perfect!


----------



## hopiko

*As turquoise is hard to find these days, I was very fortunate to find these authentic pieces from a reputable seller at a fair price.   Thanks for letting me share!  So happy!*


----------



## baghagg

hopiko said:


> *As turquoise is hard to find these days, I was very fortunate to find these authentic pieces from a reputable seller at a fair price.   Thanks for letting me share!  So happy!*
> 
> View attachment 4506072


Congratulations!  Beautiful piece!


----------



## innerpeace85

hopiko said:


> *As turquoise is hard to find these days, I was very fortunate to find these authentic pieces from a reputable seller at a fair price.   Thanks for letting me share!  So happy!*
> 
> View attachment 4506072


I die!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> *As turquoise is hard to find these days, I was very fortunate to find these authentic pieces from a reputable seller at a fair price.   Thanks for letting me share!  So happy!*
> 
> View attachment 4506072


OMG WOW!!!


----------



## nicole0612

I love how turquoise brightens up a casual outfit.


----------



## hopiko

Wearing it double with a t-shirt (earrings for fun...too much!) and at work long in a simple sweater! Turquoise is such a “happy” color!


----------



## baghagg

hopiko said:


> Wearing it double with a t-shirt (earrings for fun...too much!) and at work long in a simple sweater! Turquoise is such a “happy” color!


. Looks so great on you, hopiko.  Such a perfect necklace, what a shame it's no longer produced..


----------



## hopiko

baghagg said:


> . Looks so great on you, hopiko.  Such a perfect necklace, what a shame it's no longer produced..


Thank you!    I was so lucky to have found this one!


----------



## nicole0612

hopiko said:


> Wearing it double with a t-shirt (earrings for fun...too much!) and at work long in a simple sweater! Turquoise is such a “happy” color!


Such a cheerful look! I love it.


----------



## hopiko

Notorious Pink said:


> OMG WOW!!!


!  Thanks!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

hopiko said:


> Wearing it double with a t-shirt (earrings for fun...too much!) and at work long in a simple sweater! Turquoise is such a “happy” color!


_LOVE_ show you wear it. ***sigh***


----------



## Tall1Grl

sorry to intrude did anyone see these??! IF anyone is looking to add to their collection...i dont endorse FP just passing on info on these hard to find turquoise pieces.. (comes w/COA)


I wanted to add I was at the tail end of when turquoise and yg was trickling to extinction and at the time i wasnt interested  and when they became completely extinct and I _finally_ wanted turquoise and yg, I opted for Tiffany Schlumberger turquoise pieces...


----------



## surfer

birkin10600 said:


> Happy weekend everyone! [emoji170] My turquoise in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437531
> View attachment 4437532


Birkin are your earrings WG? I am interested in a pair and can’t decide if wg will work for me


----------



## PennyD2911

hopiko said:


> Wearing it double with a t-shirt (earrings for fun...too much!) and at work long in a simple sweater! Turquoise is such a “happy” color!


♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️


----------



## nicole0612

Magic turquoise pendant on Byzantine chain.


----------



## DS2006

Mali_ said:


> So pretty. I have not seen these in real life, but they appear to be similar in size to VA; does it appear that way to you...or smaller? I ask because like you, I missed the turquoise Alhambra era and I wonder why they can’t make turquoise in VA size if they’re making these



I am so sorry I missed your question! Our daughter got married at the end of August and that whole month was a blur for me!  Yes! I do think the turquoise perlee earrings are similar in size to VA, and the turquoise is actually thicker.  I also wish they'd make the turquoise in VA! But they still may not have the quantity to fill all the demand if they were to do so. That's why I grabbed these while they are available, as I expect they'll eventually stop making these in turquoise, as well.  But even if not, I am so happy to have them!


----------



## birkin10600

surfer said:


> Birkin are your earrings WG? I am interested in a pair and can’t decide if wg will work for me


So sorry I just read your post. Yes,  it's in white gold.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> Magic turquoise pendant on Byzantine chain.


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Gorgeous collection!


Thank you! I believe you also have this pendant


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3574773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my turquoise collection together to share with you all!  I think my collection is now complete:
> 20 motif Turquoise/yellow gold
> 5 motif bracelet Turquoise/yellow gold
> 1 motif yellow Turquoise/yellow gold pendant
> Vintage alhambra turquoise/yellow gold earrings
> 
> Love Turquoise


@kimber418  BEYOND gorgeous!

I SO want a turquoise/YG 20


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Chanbal said:


> What is your 1st favorite piece? I think VCA was very lucky with the gold mother of pearl pendant; it is one of the prettiest IMO. I'm not very excited with the 2019 yet.


I  my turquoise bracelet best because of the richness of the colour. I had seen other turquoise pieces from the House but the wrong shade of turquoise and I will go  ...

Saw this at a jewel fair last Thursday. Alas, it is in YG.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopiko said:


> *As turquoise is hard to find these days, I was very fortunate to find these authentic pieces from a reputable seller at a fair price.   Thanks for letting me share!  So happy!*
> 
> View attachment 4506072


SO beautiful! Congratulations @hopiko, what an amazing find!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I  my turquoise bracelet best because of the richness of the colour. I had seen other turquoise pieces from the House but the wrong shade of turquoise and I will go  ...
> 
> Saw this at a jewel fair last Thursday. Alas, it is in YG.


Wow. This is beautiful


----------



## purseinsanity

hopiko said:


> *As turquoise is hard to find these days, I was very fortunate to find these authentic pieces from a reputable seller at a fair price.   Thanks for letting me share!  So happy!*
> 
> View attachment 4506072


Wow!  Congrats!!


----------



## birkin10600

Love to share this action photo of my turquoise and magic pave necklace. Happy weekend lovelies!


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Love to share this action photo of my turquoise and magic pave necklace. Happy weekend lovelies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568194


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Notorious Pink said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you gorgeous lady![emoji120]


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you gorgeous lady![emoji120]


----------



## hopiko

birkin10600 said:


> Love to share this action photo of my turquoise and magic pave necklace. Happy weekend lovelies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568194


These are so beautiful together!  The color of the turquoise is so pretty!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## birkin10600

hopiko said:


> These are so beautiful together!  The color of the turquoise is so pretty!  Thanks for sharing!


It's my pleasure and thank you for your kind compliments. [emoji120]


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Loving the turquoise 

Has anyone got both the classic Love bracelet in yellow gold and turquoise/yellow gold Alhambra? I was hoping to see photos of them together before I start the journey of trying to source one


----------



## surfer

Finally able to join the turquoise club. Picked up 3 gorgeous pieces, will post a family pic later but here’s a modeling shot of two pieces in action. Now I know what all the fuss is about!


----------



## surfer

Family portrait


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

surfer said:


> View attachment 4576567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family portrait


Magnificent pieces! Are the sweets in YG?


----------



## surfer

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Magnificent pieces! Are the sweets in YG?


Yes all in YG


----------



## Phoenix123

surfer said:


> View attachment 4576567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family portrait



Gorgeous!!  I can attest to this as I saw them in person!


----------



## surfer

Phoenix123 said:


> Gorgeous!!  I can attest to this as I saw them in person!


And you took this pic! Thanks again!


----------



## kimber418

Dancing Pandas said:


> Loving the turquoise
> 
> Has anyone got both the classic Love bracelet in yellow gold and turquoise/yellow gold Alhambra? I was hoping to see photos of them together before I start the journey of trying to source one



Here you go Dancing Pandas!  I have had my turquoise 5 motif awhile and while doing this photo I noticed it needs to be cleaned!  I wonder what to use to clean each individual Alhambra.  Has anyone ever done it?   I wonder if VCA would do it?   I would be willing to pay for it to be done by them.  They actually replaced my clasp with a new one because the old one was not latching properly years ago.    Good luck on your journey to find a 5 motif turquoise.  Be careful!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Wow that is truly beautiful!! Thank you for sharing. Hoping it will be easy to search for


----------



## surfer

The photos that made me fall in love!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

surfer said:


> View attachment 4576567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family portrait


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Wearing it double with a t-shirt (earrings for fun...too much!) and at work long in a simple sweater! Turquoise is such a “happy” color!


Looks fantastic with your hair!!! Congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4578415
> View attachment 4578416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photos that made me fall in love!


Soooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> Soooo gorgeous!!!


Thank you!! Feel really grateful.


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> View attachment 4576926
> 
> And you took this pic! Thanks again!


You wear it very very well.


----------



## Mali_

kimber418 said:


> Here you go Dancing Pandas!  I have had my turquoise 5 motif awhile and while doing this photo I noticed it needs to be cleaned!  I wonder what to use to clean each individual Alhambra.  Has anyone ever done it?   I wonder if VCA would do it?   I would be willing to pay for it to be done by them.  They actually replaced my clasp with a new one because the old one was not latching properly years ago.    Good luck on your journey to find a 5 motif turquoise.  Be careful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578187
> View attachment 4578188


It still looks great. It would likely be best to have VCA clean it. Here’s a tip from GIA: https://www.gia.edu/turquoise-care-cleaning


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> View attachment 4578415
> View attachment 4578416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photos that made me fall in love!


Me too!


----------



## jinniey

These turquoise pieces are to die for!! How and where are people buying these beautiful pieces??


----------



## Phoenix123

This GORGEOUS RdN found me.  I wasn't even looking.  My SA texted me and said this piece was available but I would need to act fast because there were loads of other clients wait-listed for it.  Of course I jumped! lol


----------



## JewelryLover101

Phoenix123 said:


> This GORGEOUS RdN found me.  I wasn't even looking.  My SA texted me and said this piece was available but I would need to act fast because there were loads of other clients wait-listed for it.  Of course I jumped! lol


So pretty!! It looks like your Perlee necklace is yellow gold.  Is that just the lighting?


----------



## Phoenix123

JewelryLover101 said:


> So pretty!! It looks like your Perlee necklace is yellow gold.  Is that just the lighting?



Thank you.

And yes, the RdN is in YG and the Perlee WG.  I think the lights are yellow-ish.   Bc I noticed when I got home that my TQ is much more blue, whereas in the boutique, there was a very slight greenish hue.


----------



## park56

Phoenix123 said:


> This GORGEOUS RdN found me.  I wasn't even looking.  My SA texted me and said this piece was available but I would need to act fast because there were loads of other clients wait-listed for it.  Of course I jumped! lol


Yay! That is perfection!!


----------



## Phoenix123

park56 said:


> Yay! That is perfection!!



Thank you.


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> This GORGEOUS RdN found me.  I wasn't even looking.  My SA texted me and said this piece was available but I would need to act fast because there were loads of other clients wait-listed for it.  Of course I jumped! lol



Wow, Phoenix, that is fabulous!!! How lucky to get a new one!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> Wow, Phoenix, that is fabulous!!! How lucky to get a new one!!! I am so happy for you!



Thank you, DS.  I am a happy happy girl!


----------



## hopiko

Phoenix123 said:


> This GORGEOUS RdN found me.  I wasn't even looking.  My SA texted me and said this piece was available but I would need to act fast because there were loads of other clients wait-listed for it.  Of course I jumped! lol


That is absolutely gorgeous on you!  So happy that she found you!!  

Your new avatar is beautiful!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> This GORGEOUS RdN found me.  I wasn't even looking.  My SA texted me and said this piece was available but I would need to act fast because there were loads of other clients wait-listed for it.  Of course I jumped! lol


OMG this is sooooooo gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

hopiko said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous on you!  So happy that she found you!!
> 
> Your new avatar is beautiful!!!



Meee tooo!

Thank you!


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> OMG this is sooooooo gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!



Hehe, thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

Phoenix123 said:


> This GORGEOUS RdN found me.  I wasn't even looking.  My SA texted me and said this piece was available but I would need to act fast because there were loads of other clients wait-listed for it.  Of course I jumped! lol



Congratulations! This is just so stunning on you.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Phoenix123 said:


> This GORGEOUS RdN found me.  I wasn't even looking.  My SA texted me and said this piece was available but I would need to act fast because there were loads of other clients wait-listed for it.  Of course I jumped! lol


This looks completely stunning and makes for the most perfect special gift! And possibly the very last in production. What a rare and gorgeous find!


----------



## Phoenix123

nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations! This is just so stunning on you.



Thank you!


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> This looks completely stunning and makes for the most perfect special gift! And possibly the very last in production. What a rare and gorgeous find!



I know, right?!  I feel incredibly LUCKY!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> Hehe, thank you!


Seriously, I hope you don’t mind, I am saving your photo for my files (and perhaps my SA )


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> Seriously, I hope you don’t mind, I am saving your photo for my files (and perhaps my SA )



Go for it!  I'm honoured!


----------



## kimber418

Phoenix123 said:


> This GORGEOUS RdN found me.  I wasn't even looking.  My SA texted me and said this piece was available but I would need to act fast because there were loads of other clients wait-listed for it.  Of course I jumped! lol


This is beyond gorgeous,  Phoenix.  The RdN looks gorgeous on you!  I am so happy you were able to find one.  Stunning!


----------



## prettychic

Phoenix123 said:


> This GORGEOUS RdN found me.  I wasn't even looking.  My SA texted me and said this piece was available but I would need to act fast because there were loads of other clients wait-listed for it.  Of course I jumped! lol


May I ask the size? It looks like the larger RdN and is ddg. You are inspiring me to hunt for it. It looks amazing on you!


----------



## Phoenix123

kimber418 said:


> This is beyond gorgeous,  Phoenix.  The RdN looks gorgeous on you!  I am so happy you were able to find one.  Stunning!



Thank you!  It was really a stroke of luck!


----------



## Phoenix123

prettychic said:


> May I ask the size? It looks like the larger RdN and is ddg. You are inspiring me to hunt for it. It looks amazing on you!



Thank you.  It's actually the small.  I've been offered the large (or was it medium) before but found it  overwhelming on my 5'1" and 110lb frame.  

Happy to enable you, hahaha!

Will you be searching for a TQ too?


----------



## Phoenix123

prettychic said:


> May I ask the size? It looks like the larger RdN and is ddg. You are inspiring me to hunt for it. It looks amazing on you!



Actually, what is "ddg"? lol


----------



## prettychic

drop dead gorgeous
I will be looking for turquoise


----------



## Phoenix123

prettychic said:


> drop dead gorgeous
> I will be looking for turquoise



LOL!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lol I think we’re all looking for it now!


----------



## Phoenix123

Paid the remaining balance and picked her up today!!


----------



## nicole0612

Phoenix123 said:


> Paid the remaining balance and picked her up today!!



Stunning!


----------



## Phoenix123

nicole0612 said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## Glamslam

Gorgeous Rose de noël


----------



## Phoenix123

Glamslam said:


> Gorgeous Rose de noël



Thank you.

I've been trying to go through this thread but haven't finished yet, lol.  Your TQ items are all GORGEOUS and I've been enjoying the other ladies' too.


----------



## Glamslam

Phoenix123 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I've been trying to go through this thread but haven't finished yet, lol.  Your TQ items are all GORGEOUS and I've been enjoying the other ladies' too.


Thank you so much


----------



## Glamslam

Phoenix123 said:


> This GORGEOUS RdN found me.  I wasn't even looking.  My SA texted me and said this piece was available but I would need to act fast because there were loads of other clients wait-listed for it.  Of course I jumped! lol


It looks stunning on you


----------



## Notorious Pink

I CANNOT BELIEVE I SAW THESE YESTERDAY.
They had just put them in the case!!!




I was so relieved that I didn’t love them on me.


----------



## park56

Notorious Pink said:


> I CANNOT BELIEVE I SAW THESE YESTERDAY.
> They had just put them in the case!!!
> 
> View attachment 4601307
> 
> 
> I was so relieved that I didn’t love them on me.
> 
> View attachment 4601308


Wowza! Thanks for sharing a picture!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Notorious Pink said:


> I CANNOT BELIEVE I SAW THESE YESTERDAY.
> They had just put them in the case!!!
> 
> View attachment 4601307
> 
> 
> I was so relieved that I didn’t love them on me.
> 
> View attachment 4601308


I am a firm believer of fate! You saw the clip last year and passed ... now you run into the earrings ... I think you are meant to buy a piece of TQ RdN!

I was asked so many times if I wanted something ... and the last time VCA asked me, even I had to admit that it is meant to be mine!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I am a firm believer of fate! You saw the clip last year and passed ... now you run into the earrings ... I think you are meant to buy a piece of TQ RdN!
> 
> I was asked so many times if I wanted something ... and the last time VCA asked me, even I had to admit that it is meant to be mine!



Thank you, sweetie!
I think I am, too....but there are so many other things on my list I need to get first!!!
That a really good point, though....hmm...


----------



## TankerToad

Phoenix123 said:


> Paid the remaining balance and picked her up today!!


Your photos are just delicious.
You have to be just thrilled with this capsule collection - each piece exquisite 
Love love love


----------



## TankerToad

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you, sweetie!
> I think I am, too....but there are so many other things on my list I need to get first!!!
> That a really good point, though....hmm...


So much temptation at VCA- personally love those turquoise earrings on you - but it is hard to prioritize when it’s all so enchanting -


----------



## Phoenix123

TankerToad said:


> Your photos are just delicious.
> You have to be just thrilled with this capsule collection - each piece exquisite
> Love love love



Thank you.

I'm super super happy.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> So much temptation at VCA- personally love those turquoise earrings on you - but it is hard to prioritize when it’s all so enchanting -


Yes, sweetie. Unfortunately I have fallen in love with too many expensive things, and this did not crack the top of my list. I thought I would never want anything more expensive than the guilloche/pave 20 motif but I was wrong, wrong, wrong......


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, sweetie. Unfortunately I have fallen in love with too many expensive things, and this did not crack the top of my list. I thought I would never want anything more expensive than the guilloche/pave 20 motif but I was wrong, wrong, wrong......



Wow, these are more than the guilloche/pave 20 motif??? Is this because of the rarity of the turquoise? I just went and checked the price of the carnelian RdN earrings and it was approx half that of the guilloche/pave 20 motif. It boggles my mind that these earrings could be double that of the carnelian version!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MagpieInTraining said:


> Wow, these are more than the guilloche/pave 20 motif??? Is this because of the rarity of the turquoise? I just went and checked the price of the carnelian RdN earrings and it was approx half that of the guilloche/pave 20 motif. It boggles my mind that these earrings could be double that of the carnelian version!


No, I meant something else. I started a thread on it!


----------



## MichelleSinHk

Here's my newest addition to this turquoise addiction..... I tried it a few months back but the store had only the darker teal shade available. While it is a very elegant shade of my favourite teal, I wanted a matching shade of turquoise with my turquoise ring . So I grabbed when I found this pair. 
Thanks for sharing my happiness!
I will post 2 photos are those taken with the darker shade of turquoise in the next post. Who knows? But I actually like both shades!!


----------



## MichelleSinHk

Here's the other pair in a darker shade
I love it too!!!!




MichelleSinHk said:


> Here's my newest addition to this turquoise addiction..... I tried it a few months back but the store had only the darker teal shade available. While it is a very elegant shade of my favourite teal, I wanted a matching shade of turquoise with my ring. So I grabbed I found this pair. Thanks for sharing my happiness!
> I will post 2 photos are those taken with the darker shade of turquoise in the next post. Who knows? But I actually like both shades!!


----------



## MichelleSinHk

The darker shade of turquoise was almost teal when compared to the other turquoise pieces.




MichelleSinHk said:


> Here's the other pair in a darker shade
> I love it too!!!!


----------



## Meowwu

MichelleSinHk said:


> The darker shade of turquoise was almost teal when compared to the other turquoise pieces.


Wow! Such a wide range in hue! But that’s awesome. Everyone gets to choose whichever shade that suits their skin tone the best.


----------



## DS2006

Yes, that is a wide range of blues! I have the turquoise earrings, too, but now I realize it would be impossible to match the blues (in order to get a pendant) without going to the boutique.  
Enjoy your new Perlee earrings, @MichelleSinHk !!!


----------



## MichelleSinHk

Yes yes it's a slippery slope!!! I can see myself trying to match a pendant too in the very near future!!!



DS2006 said:


> Yes, that is a wide range of blues! I have the turquoise earrings, too, but now I realize it would be impossible to match the blues (in order to get a pendant) without going to the boutique.
> Enjoy your new Perlee earrings, @MichelleSinHk !!!


----------



## Mali_

So lovely I had to post: https://mightychic.com/collections/...-alhambra-diamond-turquoise-20-motif-necklace


----------



## Phoenix123

Mali_ said:


> So lovely I had to post: https://mightychic.com/collections/...-alhambra-diamond-turquoise-20-motif-necklace
> 
> View attachment 4653739
> View attachment 4653740



OMG!!  My ultimate HOLY GRAIL!!

(But no way Jose at that price!!)


----------



## JewelryLover101

Mali_ said:


> So lovely I had to post: https://mightychic.com/collections/...-alhambra-diamond-turquoise-20-motif-necklace
> 
> View attachment 4653739
> View attachment 4653740


Gorgeous, but they have to be joking with that price!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mali_ said:


> So lovely I had to post: https://mightychic.com/collections/...-alhambra-diamond-turquoise-20-motif-necklace
> 
> View attachment 4653739
> View attachment 4653740


That reseller is always VERY overpriced


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> That reseller is always VERY overpriced



I'd agree since they have a blue agate bracelet priced at $10,450!!! 

That turquoise, though.  Wow!


----------



## Mali_

Notorious Pink said:


> That reseller is always VERY overpriced


Good to know because it did raise an eyebrow.


----------



## surfer

Some more turquoise love


----------



## surfer




----------



## DS2006

So envious but very happy for YOU, @surfer !!!!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> So envious but very happy for YOU, @surfer !!!!  Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!!! So grateful and so happy to be able to share my joy with all of you


----------



## hopiko

surfer said:


> View attachment 4654770
> View attachment 4654771
> View attachment 4654772
> View attachment 4654773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more turquoise love


So beautiful, congratulations!  You have an amazing collection of turquoise!!


----------



## surfer

hopiko said:


> So beautiful, congratulations!  You have an amazing collection of turquoise!!


Thanks Hopiko! I really have been only collecting what I love and by saying no to other beauties- although difficult- it was the right choice as I really love every single piece I have so far with no regrets. Feel very grateful


----------



## nicole0612

.


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> View attachment 4654770
> View attachment 4654771
> View attachment 4654772
> View attachment 4654773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more turquoise love



You have built an impressive turquoise collection! You look beautiful wearing this stone


----------



## surfer

nicole0612 said:


> You have built an impressive turquoise collection! You look beautiful wearing this stone


Thanks dear!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

My turquoise collection of magic, vintage and lucky alhambras in white gold.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji120]


----------



## Phoenix123

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise collection of magic, vintage and lucky alhambras in white gold.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655908



Oooh la la!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise collection of magic, vintage and lucky alhambras in white gold.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655908


Fabulous collection!


----------



## birkin10600

Phoenix123 said:


> Oooh la la!![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]





Notorious Pink said:


> Fabulous collection!


Thank you gorgeous ladies for your lovely comments![emoji170]


----------



## hopiko

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise collection of magic, vintage and lucky alhambras in white gold.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655908


One piece prettier than the next!  All are stunning!  Thanks for sharing and enjoy them!!!


----------



## birkin10600

hopiko said:


> One piece prettier than the next!  All are stunning!  Thanks for sharing and enjoy them!!!


Thank you hun for your lovely comment![emoji170] [emoji120]  Wishing you a wonderful week ahead.[emoji322]


----------



## Bethc

My recent addition, the Perlee turquoise ring. And a few of my other pieces - the pics loaded backwards, sorry.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bethc said:


> My recent addition, the Perlee turquoise ring. And a few of my other pieces - the pics loaded backwards, sorry.


Beautiful pieces!!! Love the ring. Love the turquoise B too


----------



## birkin10600

Bethc said:


> My recent addition, the Perlee turquoise ring. And a few of my other pieces - the pics loaded backwards, sorry.


Very nice turquoise ring, love that pretty blue color![emoji170]


----------



## Bethc

Some of my favorite turquoise pieces


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bethc said:


> Some of my favorite turquoise pieces


Soooo gorgeous, sweetie


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Bethc said:


> Some of my favorite turquoise pieces



What a beautiful collection!


----------



## Meowwu

Out of curiosity, how much are you willing to pay for turquoise pieces now? For me I think I’m pretty much capped at 30% mark up, so about the same price as special order.


----------



## Meowwu

Guess I was too generic... for Alhambra turquoise pieces, none sweet collection. Lol


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Bethc said:


> Some of my favorite turquoise pieces


I love the butterfly pendant! Such a beautiful piece. A little butterfly landed on me recently and I took it home.



Meowwu said:


> Guess I was too generic... for Alhambra turquoise pieces, none sweet collection. Lol


This is a difficult question - I want to know too.


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I love the butterfly pendant! Such a beautiful piece. A little butterfly landed on me recently and I took it home.
> 
> 
> This is a difficult question - I want to know too.
> View attachment 4684771



Beautiful!!

Me thinks you should get a Perlee ring to wear it on the same hand as your butterfly.  The combo is irresistible!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Meowwu said:


> Guess I was too generic... for Alhambra turquoise pieces, none sweet collection. Lol


At this point, I don’t know. If it’s exactly what I wanted (no sweets for me either), depending on condition, could be more. I tried something on recently and just died. 
So. Much. Love.


----------



## Watches&Jewels

If something made you die, Pink, it must’ve been fabulous!! Can you share what it was at least?? You have great style.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Watches&Jewels said:


> If something made you die, Pink, it must’ve been fabulous!! Can you share what it was at least?? You have great style.


Thank you!!! Sorry about that! 
20 motif turquoise/YG. 
I think I’ve spent all these years saying I don’t want turquoise because I know how hard it is to find. But the color is incredible. I actually dreamed about it last night!


----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!!! Sorry about that!
> 20 motif turquoise/YG.
> I think I’ve spent all these years saying I don’t want turquoise because I know how hard it is to find. But the color is incredible. I actually dreamed about it last night!


I wonder if this is the one recently listed, the colours was super pretty


----------



## surfer

Just got my Magic turquoise baby back from the workshop and so happy that she’s more secure now with elongated prongs. There’s also an option for a full remount later on but I am somehow in love with the vintage workmanship as I am reminded of the history of the piece. Most of my pieces are new and it’s nice to be able to appreciate the differences. Will wear them for a while and see if I will do it or not


----------



## Watches&Jewels

These are magic? Wow. Just wow.


----------



## surfer

Watches&Jewels said:


> These are magic? Wow. Just wow.





Yes magic


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> View attachment 4690519
> 
> Yes magic


Now I see. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Watches&Jewels

Hi again,
Were these special order or did they used to come like that? I have never seen them before and I am just dazzled!


----------



## surfer

Watches&Jewels said:


> Hi again,
> Were these special order or did they used to come like that? I have never seen them before and I am just dazzled!


I think they used to come like that but haven’t seen much of them around. These are vintage


----------



## Meowwu

Hello everyone, I found a turquoise necklace in the preloved market. Photos of the necklace is being sent to third party authenticator. I am wondering if anyone has experience with Entrupy. If anyone feels comfortable on opining on it, I am happy to send photos through PM (as I understand it’s not allowed here?). 
TIA


----------



## Watches&Jewels

I thought Entrupy was for handbags. (?)


----------



## Notorious Pink

In the eBay sub forum there is a thread titled that Entrupy is not reliable.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Meowwu said:


> Hello everyone, I found a turquoise necklace in the preloved market. Photos of the necklace is being sent to third party authenticator. I am wondering if anyone has experience with Entrupy. If anyone feels comfortable on opining on it, I am happy to send photos through PM (as I understand it’s not allowed here?).
> TIA


Be careful about buying preloved VCA ... I had one bad experience which caused me quite a bit of stress but thankfully no financial losses. So the boutique is usually my only stop. Hope it turns out ok for you!


----------



## Meowwu

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Be careful about buying preloved VCA ... I had one bad experience which caused me quite a bit of stress but thankfully no financial losses. So the boutique is usually my only stop. Hope it turns out ok for you!


Thank you. This would be my first non boutique purchase and so I am quite worried. I wish there are easier ways to verify.


----------



## surfer

Meowwu said:


> Thank you. This would be my first non boutique purchase and so I am quite worried. I wish there are easier ways to verify.


Can’t wait to see the modeling pics if you end up getting it  we will be twins! I got mine from a trusted source and love it so much


----------



## Meowwu

surfer said:


> Can’t wait to see the modeling pics if you end up getting it  we will be twins! I got mine from a trusted source and love it so much


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Brennamom

Meowwu said:


> Thank you. This would be my first non boutique purchase and so I am quite worried. I wish there are easier ways to verify.



Did you get it? If it was a Vintage Alhambra, I think I know which one it was and I questioned it too, even though the venue is well-known to be legit. Seemed too good to be true and when I asked the seller a question that would show me something they responded that it sold....


----------



## Meowwu

Brennamom said:


> Did you get it? If it was a Vintage Alhambra, I think I know which one it was and I questioned it too, even though the venue is well-known to be legit. Seemed too good to be true and when I asked the seller a question that would show me something they responded that it sold....


Yes it is a vintage pendent. Not 100% sure that we are talking about the same source. Sending you a pm to confirm now.


----------



## surfer

Meowwu said:


> Yes it is a vintage pendent. Not 100% sure that we are talking about the same source. Sending you a pm to confirm now.


Show us some modeling pic please  happy you got it!!


----------



## Meowwu

surfer said:


> Show us some modeling pic please  happy you got it!!


Thank you! I am still waiting for it to arrive.  Will do so when I get it!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Not mine but worthy of a post!!! Turquoise 20 motif gold hardware paired with diamond Magic earrings on Fox Business Maria Bartiromo!


----------



## kimber418

Maria Bartiromo has a great Van Cleef collection.  My husband watches her on Fox Business and I always like to see which VCA she is wearing for that day.


----------



## Meowwu

Here it is. Sorry for the unconventional modelling photo. With the wind storm going on now I am not quite motivated to change out of my sweats and PJ pants. (Hopefully I am not the only one living in PJ pretty much 90% of self isolation).
YG turquoise pendent with YG peeler bangle. Thank you soooooo much to all the helpful advice and especially to @surfer @nicole0612


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Here it is. Sorry for the unconventional modelling photo. With the wind storm going on now I am not quite motivated to change out of my sweats and PJ pants. (Hopefully I am not the only one living in PJ pretty much 90% of self isolation).
> YG turquoise pendent with YG peeler bangle. Thank you soooooo much to all the helpful advice and especially to @surfer @nicole0612
> View attachment 4722253



Very pretty! So glad that it finally arrived


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> Very pretty! So glad that it finally arrived


Thank you!


----------



## surfer

Meowwu said:


> Here it is. Sorry for the unconventional modelling photo. With the wind storm going on now I am not quite motivated to change out of my sweats and PJ pants. (Hopefully I am not the only one living in PJ pretty much 90% of self isolation).
> YG turquoise pendent with YG peeler bangle. Thank you soooooo much to all the helpful advice and especially to @surfer @nicole0612
> View attachment 4722253



Looks great and what a steal! Great buy, and so pretty!


----------



## ehy12

Was super happy to welcome home this turquoise timepiece last year...


----------



## Notorious Pink

ehy12 said:


> Was super happy to welcome home this turquoise timepiece last year...


Oh wow I LOOOOOVE that watch, it’s phenomenal. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

ehy12 said:


> Was super happy to welcome home this turquoise timepiece last year...


heart-stopping gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Hemp8

Just purchased the sweet butterfly turquoise pendant! Have a 1.5yo daughter and wanted to get something for her that she can wear later (and I can wear now). Also tried on the sweet butterfly turquoise bracelet and the color was gorgeous. 

Planning on stacking the butterfly pendant with my vintage wg/mop pendant.


----------



## ehy12

Stardust Andromeda said:


> heart-stopping gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## surfer

ehy12 said:


> Was super happy to welcome home this turquoise timepiece last year...


Ooh that’s on my list. Good timing now for me to buy if one comes up, but not holding my breath. Congrats on this beauty dear!!


----------



## Bethc

ehy12 said:


> Was super happy to welcome home this turquoise timepiece last year...



It’s gorgeous! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ehy12

Bethc said:


> It’s gorgeous! [emoji170][emoji170]


Thank you!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Summer is here and I wanted to indulge in just a little summer cheer ... so glad to have stumbled upon this little lucky butterfly.


----------



## Happyish

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Summer is here and I wanted to indulge in just a little summer cheer ... so glad to have stumbled upon this little lucky butterfly.
> 
> Wear it well and in good health!
> 
> View attachment 4779641


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Summer is here and I wanted to indulge in just a little summer cheer ... so glad to have stumbled upon this little lucky butterfly.
> 
> View attachment 4779641


Perfect for summer indeed!


----------



## DS2006

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Summer is here and I wanted to indulge in just a little summer cheer ... so glad to have stumbled upon this little lucky butterfly.
> 
> View attachment 4779641



It's absolutely perfect!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Summer is here and I wanted to indulge in just a little summer cheer ... so glad to have stumbled upon this little lucky butterfly.
> 
> View attachment 4779641



Soooo beautiful!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Summer is here and I wanted to indulge in just a little summer cheer ... so glad to have stumbled upon this little lucky butterfly.
> 
> View attachment 4779641


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Had a whale of a time at VCA today with my summer blues. All that different shades of blue.


----------



## Phoenix123

I just got these heritage turquoise diamond earrings.  Will post mod pics when I receive them.


----------



## DS2006

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Had a whale of a time at VCA today with my summer blues. All that different shades of blue.
> 
> View attachment 4788689



Wow, the color or your butterflies is fabulous! 



Phoenix123 said:


> I just got these heritage turquoise diamond earrings.  Will post mod pics when I receive them.
> 
> View attachment 4789055



Can't wait to hear more about these! They are gorgeous and I have not seen them before!


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> Can't wait to hear more about these! They are gorgeous and I have not seen them before!



A friend (you know who are you  ) sent me the link. I looked at them and loved them straightaway, thought they'd pair nicely with my turquoise Rose de Noel clip/pendant. I suspected they were a heritage item but wasn't sure. I then enquired with my SA who confirmed they are indeed heritage (I think he was more excited than I was, haha). Then another friend (you know who you are too) sent me the link to the matching ring.  I enquired with the vendor of this ring!  All of these events just fuelled my passion for the earrings.  I proceeded and got them!!  Cannot wait to receive them and wear them with much much love.


----------



## dbcelly

Hi turquoise lovers!  *How have your pieces held up and are they easy to maintain?*  Hoping it's more carefree than the MOP.

Thinking about getting my first turquoise sweet alhambra VCA piece!


----------



## DS2006

dbcelly said:


> Hi turquoise lovers!  *How have your pieces held up and are they easy to maintain?*  Hoping it's more carefree than the MOP.
> 
> Thinking about getting my first turquoise sweet alhambra VCA piece!



Turquoise care is basically the same as MOP. Neither should get wet and both can scratch. If you take care of it, it will hold up well!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

dbcelly said:


> Hi turquoise lovers!  *How have your pieces held up and are they easy to maintain?*  Hoping it's more carefree than the MOP.
> 
> Thinking about getting my first turquoise sweet alhambra VCA piece!


Turquoise is very soft and scratches easily. But the colour is so pretty and vibrant - so perfect with the summer sky. I actually don't mind at all.


----------



## Happyish

Long saga about this necklace . . . but I finally found it. And, although it doesn't look like a match from this not very good photo-the earrings and necklace look identical. I'm thrilled!


----------



## HADASSA

Happyish said:


> Long saga about this necklace . . . but I finally found it. And, although it doesn't look like a match from this not very good photo-the earrings and necklace look identical. I'm thrilled!
> View attachment 4817015


Simply gorgeous   Hope it's a happy and exciting saga


----------



## Happyish

HADASSA said:


> Simply gorgeous   Hope it's a happy and exciting saga


Well, it was a long quest with a lot of ups and downs with finally a happy ending. My illiad and oddessy. . . .


----------



## HADASSA

Happyish said:


> Well, it was a long quest with a lot of ups and downs with finally a happy ending. My illiad and oddessy. . . .


All's well that ends well


----------



## surfer

Happyish said:


> Well, it was a long quest with a lot of ups and downs with finally a happy ending. My illiad and oddessy. . . .


Yay I love the magic turquoise earrings and 20 motifs so much! We are twins on both now I think, if I am correct to assume that they are both in yg? So dreamy


----------



## hopiko

Happyish said:


> Long saga about this necklace . . . but I finally found it. And, although it doesn't look like a match from this not very good photo-the earrings and necklace look identical. I'm thrilled!
> View attachment 4817015


Congratulations! It is such a beautiful piece!  Enjoy!


----------



## Happyish

Oops, did this wrong!


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> Yay I love the magic turquoise earrings and 20 motifs so much! We are twins on both now I think, if I am correct to assume that they are both in yg? So dreamy


Yes, they're in YG ... and then there's the vintage brooch!


----------



## surfer

Happyish said:


> Yes, they're in YG ... and then there's the vintage brooch!
> 
> View attachment 4818372
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818374


Very nice! I haven’t gotten into the brooch game yet but I am happy to enjoy all your eye candies 

Also semi twins on the mop- mine is only a 10 but I mix them with gmop as I do today


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> Very nice! I haven’t gotten into the brooch game yet but I am happy to enjoy all your eye candies
> 
> Also semi twins on the mop- mine is only a 10 but I mix them with gmop as I do today
> 
> View attachment 4818390


Very  pretty! They look beautiful onyou. And I love the scarf (is it peuple du vent?) . . . the colors are luscious.


----------



## surfer

Happyish said:


> Very  pretty! They look beautiful onyou. And I love the scarf (is it peuple du vent?) . . . the colors are luscious.


Oh wow good eye dear yes it’s p du vent shawl, one of my fav H designs 
Are you an H scarf addict as well? They go well together I find


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> Oh wow good eye dear yes it’s p du vent shawl, one of my fav H designs
> Are you an H scarf addict as well? They go well together I find


Yes, H too. H and VCA seem to go hand in hand. Sigh! Although when it comes to a decision between Hermes and jewelry, jewelry always wins.
I do, however, have a weakness for the 55cm silks . . . have two or three colorways in the peuple du vent, which is why I recognize it. Here we are, across the world, with mirror collections! Nice to make a new friend.


----------



## surfer

Happyish said:


> Yes, H too. H and VCA seem to go hand in hand. Sigh! Although when it comes to a decision between Hermes and jewelry, jewelry always wins.
> I do, however, have a weakness for the 55cm silks . . . have two or three colorways in the peuple du vent, which is why I recognize it. Here we are, across the world, with mirror collections! Nice to make a new friend.


Yes I truly love both together. I find them so complimentary. I use scarves daily and have been lucky enough to have amazing SA at both H and VCA. I own only cashmere in Peuple du Vent but I have a few CWs. Would love to see pics of your 55cms, perhaps you can put them with VCA so we stay on topic hehe.  Are you in the US dear?


----------



## surfer

Happyish said:


> Yes, H too. H and VCA seem to go hand in hand. Sigh! Although when it comes to a decision between Hermes and jewelry, jewelry always wins.
> I do, however, have a weakness for the 55cm silks . . . have two or three colorways in the peuple du vent, which is why I recognize it. Here we are, across the world, with mirror collections! Nice to make a new friend.


More turquoise VCA-H happiness here. Are we twins on this too?


----------



## couturequeen

Today’s turquoise.


----------



## hopiko

Due to @Happyish's recent find and all the gorgeous pictures here....I was inspired to break out my turquoise beauties....alone, stacked and lucky!


----------



## DS2006

hopiko said:


> Due to @Happyish's recent find and all the gorgeous pictures here....I was inspired to break out my turquoise beauties....alone, stacked and lucky!
> 
> View attachment 4820836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820838



Just fantastic! Love them all!


----------



## Happyish

hopiko said:


> Due to @Happyish's recent find and all the gorgeous pictures here....I was inspired to break out my turquoise beauties....alone, stacked and lucky!
> 
> View attachment 4820836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820838


OMG IS THIS GORGEOUS! Now I need a turquoise shirt.


----------



## marbella8

hopiko said:


> Due to @Happyish's recent find and all the gorgeous pictures here....I was inspired to break out my turquoise beauties....alone, stacked and lucky!
> 
> View attachment 4820836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820838




I must say that I had never thought that MOP and turquoise would go so well together, but they look stunning on you! Love it.


----------



## hopiko

Happyish said:


> OMG IS THIS GORGEOUS! Now I need a turquoise shirt.


Thank you!! YOU DO!!!!


----------



## hopiko

marbella8 said:


> I must say that I had never thought that MOP and turquoise would go so well together, but they look stunning on you! Love it.


Thank you!!!  They pair surprisingly well together!


----------



## surfer

I just got offered a 10 motif wg turquoise necklace at a good price. Although I don’t wear much white gold I do own a pair of vintage wg earrings and considering getting a set. Anyone here owns both yg and Wg? Would love to see a side by side pic


----------



## surfer

Oldies but goodies blue dreams. The white gold one is even darker irl than the yg, with more blue and less green. Love the fact that they are different and unique in their own ways. Also someone else photobombing


----------



## kimber418

surfer,
I love your turquoise collection.  I am always looking out for a White Gold Turquoise 10 or 20.  You are so lucky to have found a white gold turquoise piece!


----------



## rileygirl

surfer said:


> Oldies but goodies blue dreams. The white gold one is even darker irl than the yg, with more blue and less green. Love the fact that they are different and unique in their own ways. Also someone else photobombing
> 
> View attachment 4849775


Love your turquoise pieces. My favorite color, so wish I could find some to add to my collection.


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> Oldies but goodies blue dreams. The white gold one is even darker irl than the yg, with more blue and less green. Love the fact that they are different and unique in their own ways. Also someone else photobombing
> 
> View attachment 4849775


Great find! I would jump on it! Though I am a bad one to ask because I always buy based on feeling vs whether I will ever use it


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> Oldies but goodies blue dreams. The white gold one is even darker irl than the yg, with more blue and less green. Love the fact that they are different and unique in their own ways. Also someone else photobombing
> 
> View attachment 4849775


Haha I just realized your previous post was from a month ago. I’m glad you got it! I also have the VA Turquoise earrings in both white gold and yellow gold, I have no idea why, but I thought just in case something happens to the yellow gold I should get the white gold


----------



## surfer

kimber418 said:


> surfer,
> I love your turquoise collection.  I am always looking out for a White Gold Turquoise 10 or 20.  You are so lucky to have found a white gold turquoise piece!


Thanks dear yes I def feel grateful! I can definitely keep you posted if I come across anymore 10 or 20 wg


----------



## surfer

rileygirl said:


> Love your turquoise pieces. My favorite color, so wish I could find some to add to my collection.


Thank you  they do pop up once in a while but not always in good shape or colours  I can keep you posted if any comes up.


----------



## surfer

nicole0612 said:


> Great find! I would jump on it! Though I am a bad one to ask because I always buy based on feeling vs whether I will ever use it


Haha yes I am the same but I already used it! I think over the years you start to know what you might definitely not wear even if it’s really pretty. That’s just me though. So far I haven’t had any regrets, only one or two that I realised I don’t love the colours on me. The rest I still cherish


----------



## surfer

nicole0612 said:


> Haha I just realized your previous post was from a month ago. I’m glad you got it! I also have the VA Turquoise earrings in both white gold and yellow gold, I have no idea why, but I thought just in case something happens to the yellow gold I should get the white gold


Back up is always helpful! It’s interesting though I definitely find the wg ones more blue toned vs the greener tones in the yg one do you find the same thing with yours?


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> Haha yes I am the same but I already used it! I think over the years you start to know what you might definitely not wear even if it’s really pretty. That’s just me though. So far I haven’t had any regrets, only one or two that I realised I don’t love the colours on me. The rest I still cherish





surfer said:


> Back up is always helpful! It’s interesting though I definitely find the wg ones more blue toned vs the greener tones in the yg one do you find the same thing with yours?


Thank you! I find that sometimes the older turq can have more green, so of course the WG we have is often newer. I find the WG is often the pale blue color, and the YG can be bright blue (a rarity) or sometimes more green, as you mentioned as well. Of course there are always exceptions! The new perlee and sweets in turquoise seem to have some darker blue occasionally as well as the lighter blue we expect, but I think it may have been harder to source for the pieces requiring more stones. When I say dark blue, I mean a rich robin’s egg, compared to the more pastel robin’s egg light blue.


----------



## surfer

Yes mine is definitely medium not light/pastel blue which is perfect for me cause I don’t actually like too too dark, but also don’t want super pale. The 10 is actually darker than my wg vintage earrings! They are all beautiful though, just a matter of preference


----------



## rileygirl

surfer said:


> Thank you  they do pop up once in a while but not always in good shape or colours  I can keep you posted if any comes up.



Thank you.  Lame question, but do you surf?


----------



## surfer

rileygirl said:


> Thank you.  Lame question, but do you surf?


I sure do! Definitely not a lame question though


----------



## rileygirl

surfer said:


> I sure do! Definitely not a lame question though


Lol.  I am a surfer girl too  yay!!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

I've just purchased 3 turquoise butterfly bracelets as I don't live near a VCA, but am torn between middle and right. I've pretty much ruled out the one on the left as it's too dark for my liking. Colour wise I like both the middle and right butterflies, probably slightly prefer the right, but I almost feel like the middle suits my skin tone better (if I covered up the other 2). Which one do you like the most, and is the middle colour too light for turquoise? Any help appreciated! TIA


----------



## floridamama

Storm Spirit said:


> I've just purchased 3 turquoise butterfly bracelets as I don't live near a VCA, but am torn between middle and right. I've pretty much ruled out the one on the left as it's too dark for my liking. Colour wise I like both the middle and right butterflies, probably slightly prefer the right, but I almost feel like the middle suits my skin tone better (if I covered up the other 2). Which one do you like the most, and is the middle colour too light for turquoise? Any help appreciated! TIA


I love the far right butterfly best on your skin tone! The middle one is my least favorite, it looks faded to me.


----------



## DS2006

Storm Spirit said:


> I've just purchased 3 turquoise butterfly bracelets as I don't live near a VCA, but am torn between middle and right. I've pretty much ruled out the one on the left as it's too dark for my liking. Colour wise I like both the middle and right butterflies, probably slightly prefer the right, but I almost feel like the middle suits my skin tone better (if I covered up the other 2). Which one do you like the most, and is the middle colour too light for turquoise? Any help appreciated! TIA



This is certainly a personal preference issue, but I value the most rich blue color the most. So I'd order them this way: 1) left 2) right 3) middle.  I think all look fine on you. Which shade will work with the colors you wear the most?


----------



## Storm Spirit

floridamama said:


> I love the far right butterfly best on your skin tone! The middle one is my least favorite, it looks faded to me.



You make a good point! I hadn't considered it might look faded... Hmm... I think I'll sleep on it and look at them again in the morning. Thank you


----------



## park56

floridamama said:


> I love the far right butterfly best on your skin tone! The middle one is my least favorite, it looks faded to me.



I agree, the far right for sure. My personal preference is turquoise that’s not too dark but not too pale


----------



## Storm Spirit

DS2006 said:


> This is certainly a personal preference issue, but I value the most rich blue color the most. So I'd order them this way: 1) left 2) right 3) middle.  I think all look fine on you. Which shade will work with the colors you wear the most?



My wardrobe is predominantly pinks, followed by red/blue, some pastels and very very few dark colours. This photo was taken in the early afternoon and that's probably why the one in the middle looks very light, but under indoor lighting, the other two look look much darker. Ahh why is there so much colour variation in turquoise


----------



## Storm Spirit

park56 said:


> I agree, the far right for sure. My personal preference is turquoise that’s not too dark but not too pale



I think I'll have to sleep on it as I keep yoyoing between the middle and right (I know this is such a first world problem lol). Hopefully I will have decided by the end of the day!


----------



## kimber418

Storm Spirit said:


> I've just purchased 3 turquoise butterfly bracelets as I don't live near a VCA, but am torn between middle and right. I've pretty much ruled out the one on the left as it's too dark for my liking. Colour wise I like both the middle and right butterflies, probably slightly prefer the right, but I almost feel like the middle suits my skin tone better (if I covered up the other 2). Which one do you like the most, and is the middle colour too light for turquoise? Any help appreciated! TIA


I like the one on the far right the most.  Just me... but it is the most soothing turquoise color.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Storm Spirit said:


> I've just purchased 3 turquoise butterfly bracelets as I don't live near a VCA, but am torn between middle and right. I've pretty much ruled out the one on the left as it's too dark for my liking. Colour wise I like both the middle and right butterflies, probably slightly prefer the right, but I almost feel like the middle suits my skin tone better (if I covered up the other 2). Which one do you like the most, and is the middle colour too light for turquoise? Any help appreciated! TIA


I like the far right the best. Far left second.


----------



## Phoenix123

Storm Spirit said:


> I've just purchased 3 turquoise butterfly bracelets as I don't live near a VCA, but am torn between middle and right. I've pretty much ruled out the one on the left as it's too dark for my liking. Colour wise I like both the middle and right butterflies, probably slightly prefer the right, but I almost feel like the middle suits my skin tone better (if I covered up the other 2). Which one do you like the most, and is the middle colour too light for turquoise? Any help appreciated! TIA


My personal preference is the one on the far left.


----------



## beansbeans

Storm Spirit said:


> I've just purchased 3 turquoise butterfly bracelets as I don't live near a VCA, but am torn between middle and right. I've pretty much ruled out the one on the left as it's too dark for my liking. Colour wise I like both the middle and right butterflies, probably slightly prefer the right, but I almost feel like the middle suits my skin tone better (if I covered up the other 2). Which one do you like the most, and is the middle colour too light for turquoise? Any help appreciated! TIA



The one on the far right is very saturated, yet still bright. I prefer that one.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Thank you ladies! After hours of deliberation I've decided to keep the one on the right. The irony is that if I hadn't ordered 3, I'd have been happy with any of them so this was entirely self inflicted


----------



## palmbeachpink

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you ladies! After hours of deliberation I've decided to keep the one on the right. The irony is that if I hadn't ordered 3, I'd have been happy with any of them so this was entirely self inflicted


so true! the right was the perfect color + enjoy!


----------



## DreamingPink

20 Motif Alert!!
Yellow gold turquoise 20 motif available at Fashionphile, the price however..





						Shop Van Cleef & Arpels | Authentic Used Designer Jewelry | FASHIONPHILE
					

Shop authentic used Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry at a discounted price. FASHIONPHILE has the largest selection of used Van Cleef & Arpels on sale online.




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## nicole0612

DreamingPink said:


> 20 Motif Alert!!
> Yellow gold turquoise 20 motif available at Fashionphile, the price however..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop Van Cleef & Arpels | Authentic Used Designer Jewelry | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> Shop authentic used Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry at a discounted price. FASHIONPHILE has the largest selection of used Van Cleef & Arpels on sale online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


I stumbled upon that as well and got excited until I saw the price. If it were half that price I might have lost my common sense and purchased it already, but I’m sure someone will buy it fairly soon. I have a few turquoise pieces, some of which I purchased exponentially above retail, and have a fear it will be reintroduced at some time. Can you imagine paying $60k if it were released again by VCA at some time for ~$20-25k? I still think they will find a way to produce Alhambra turquoise again, all factors considered.


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> I stumbled upon that as well and got excited until I saw the price. If it were half that price I might have lost my common sense and purchased it already, but I’m sure someone will buy it fairly soon. I have a few turquoise pieces, some of which I purchased exponentially above retail, and have a fear it will be reintroduced at some time. Can you imagine paying $60k if it were released again by VCA at some time for ~$20-25k? I still think they will find a way to produce Alhambra turquoise again, all factors considered.


I think VCA should release Turquoise in Alhambra again if just to stop the GREED of the RESELLERS !!!!


----------



## HADASSA

DreamingPink said:


> 20 Motif Alert!!
> Yellow gold turquoise 20 motif available at Fashionphile, the price however..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop Van Cleef & Arpels | Authentic Used Designer Jewelry | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> Shop authentic used Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry at a discounted price. FASHIONPHILE has the largest selection of used Van Cleef & Arpels on sale online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


So few pics to be comfortable enough to purchase and then authenticate.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Fashionphile is ridiculous. I refuse to shop there. The markups are insane.


----------



## DS2006

The price on the turquoise 20 is nuts. On the other hand, they have the pg pave/gray MOP 20 at $18k off the current retail, $41,725 versus $60k,and that's a very nice deal assuming the paperwork is authentic.  I think some items on Fashionphile are consigned, so maybe in some cases sellers have input into the pricing.









						VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Rose Gold Diamond Gray Mother of Pearl 20 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Necklace
					

This is an authentic VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Rose Gold Diamond Gray Mother of Pearl 20 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Necklace. This necklace is finely crafted of 18 karat rose gold and features alternating gray mother of pearl Alhambra motifs and diamond encrusted motifs with a total approximate carat...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## DreamingPink

nicole0612 said:


> I stumbled upon that as well and got excited until I saw the price. If it were half that price I might have lost my common sense and purchased it already, but I’m sure someone will buy it fairly soon. I have a few turquoise pieces, some of which I purchased exponentially above retail, and have a fear it will be reintroduced at some time. Can you imagine paying $60k if it were released again by VCA at some time for ~$20-25k? I still think they will find a way to produce Alhambra turquoise again, all factors considered.



In April there was a wg 20 motif at $50k, I can't believe it has jumped to 60k in a few months! But I agree with DS2006 that this item may be on consignment and the seller requested the price range
But I have seen the raspberry porcelain LE pieces on reseller market and the prices were no cheaper than turquoise(even highly if I remember correctly)! I fainted when I saw the price 

You are not alone dear regarding paying above retail, I paid a lot for my 5 and 20 motif too... seeing the 50th Anniversary turquoise/diamond pieces and how limited they were, it doesn't sound like to me that VCA is interested in introducing regular turquoise VA pieces, because they know people will still buy the pave version(I would too if I got offered LOL)


----------



## HADASSA

DreamingPink said:


> In April there was a wg 20 motif at $50k, I can't believe it has jumped to 60k in a few months! But I agree with DS2006 that this item may be on consignment and the seller requested the price range
> But I have seen the raspberry porcelain LE pieces on reseller market and the prices were no cheaper than turquoise(even highly if I remember correctly)! I fainted when I saw the price
> 
> You are not alone dear regarding paying above retail, I paid a lot for my 5 and 20 motif too... seeing the 50th Anniversary turquoise/diamond pieces and how limited they were, it doesn't sound like to me that VCA is interested in introducing regular turquoise VA pieces, because they know people will still buy the pave version(I would too if I got offered LOL)


I am sure if you "got offered" the Pave/Turquoise 20, you can justify the price because of the diamonds. But seriously, and I mean no offense to anyone on this forum, if anyone pays $60K for this ALL TURQUOISE necklace, literally has more money than sense.

VCA can re-introduce TURQUOISE ALHAMBRA and capitalize on making a reasonable markup on the old price and it will still be cheaper than this (and be BRAND NEW).


----------



## DreamingPink

HADASSA said:


> I am sure if you "got offered" the Pave/Turquoise 20, you can justify the price because of the diamonds. But seriously, and I mean no offense to anyone on this forum, if anyone pays $60K for this ALL TURQUOISE necklace, literally has more money than sense.
> 
> VCA can re-introduce TURQUOISE ALHAMBRA and capitalize on making a reasonable markup on the old price and it will still be cheaper than this (and be BRAND NEW).<--- and make a lot of profit still



As crazy as it sounds, reseller price of regular turquoise 20 is the same as a new Pave/Turquoise 20, but that Pave 20 is selling at $150k (or more? I forgot) at resellers as we previously mentioned in this forum  
I believe this turquoise will sell, because a raspberry porcelain 20 was sold at a blink at $50k


----------



## HADASSA

DreamingPink said:


> As crazy as it sounds, reseller price of regular turquoise 20 is the same as a new Pave/Turquoise 20, but that Pave 20 is selling at $150k (or more? I forgot) at resellers as we previously mentioned in this forum
> I believe this turquoise will sell, because a raspberry porcelain 20 was sold at a blink at $50k


Like I said, "more money than sense." And greed knows no bounds...


----------



## marbella8

DreamingPink said:


> In April there was a wg 20 motif at $50k, I can't believe it has jumped to 60k in a few months! But I agree with DS2006 that this item may be on consignment and the seller requested the price range
> But I have seen the raspberry porcelain LE pieces on reseller market and the prices were no cheaper than turquoise(even highly if I remember correctly)! I fainted when I saw the price
> 
> You are not alone dear regarding paying above retail, I paid a lot for my 5 and 20 motif too... seeing the 50th Anniversary turquoise/diamond pieces and how limited they were, it doesn't sound like to me that VCA is interested in introducing regular turquoise VA pieces, because they know people will still buy the pave version(I would too if I got offered LOL)



Just curious- I had only seen (in print, not in person) the 20-motif turquoise and pave necklace and the watch. I never saw a 5-motif bracelet. Did they make one, and does anyone know the retail price (pre increase a few days ago) of the 20-motif necklace and bracelet, if there was one? Thank you!


----------



## DS2006

There are a few people here who were able to get the lapis pave 20, but I don't recall anyone getting the turquoise pave 20. If they did, I hope they'll show us!  I imagine there were very few of the turquoise pave made. I do wonder how the price compared to the lapis.


----------



## nicole0612

Trying to make it work with my little favorites!! If only I could get more


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Trying to make it work with my little favorites!! If only I could get more
> 
> View attachment 4861435


This is phenomenal!!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> This is phenomenal!!


Thank you! Here is a better out of Pjs!


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> There are a few people here who were able to get the lapis pave 20, but I don't recall anyone getting the turquoise pave 20. If they
> 
> 
> DS2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few people here who were able to get the lapis pave 20, but I don't recall anyone getting the turquoise pave 20. If they did, I hope they'll show us!  I imagine there were very few of the turquoise pave made. I do wonder how the price compared to the lapis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DS2006!
> 
> I am not new hear, but my last post was back to 2015, perhaps?
> I stopped posting, but have been collecting VCA pieces!
> 
> I started reading this thread recently because I may be offered the diamond/turquoise 20.
> Another lady is now torn between lapis/diamond 20 and turquoise/diamond 20.
> I'm the second on the waiting line!!!
> I said no to lapis/diamond 20 last year, but turquoise is a different story.
> The price of lapis and turquoise are the same FYI.
> 
> Fingers crossed she will pick lapis!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Notorious Pink

oooh, I hope you get it!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Good luck!!


----------



## einseine

Notorious Pink said:


> oooh, I hope you get it!!!





nicole0612 said:


> Good luck!!



Thank you❣️
I try not to expect too much, but I’ve been obsessed about it since I saw it last week!


----------



## DS2006

@einseine Wow, I am so happy you stopped in and saw my post! I didn’t post much in the first few years I was here, but I remember seeing pieces of your excellent collection in the past! In fact, I probably saved some of them in my VCA photo folder.  It would be fabulous if you could get the turquoise pave 20!!! We’ll need lots of pictures if you do! Let’s hope the other person chooses the lapis!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> Thank you❣
> I try not to expect too much, but I’ve been obsessed about it since I saw it last week!





DS2006 said:


> @einseine Wow, I am so happy you stopped in and saw my post! I didn’t post much in the first few years I was here, but I remember seeing pieces of your excellent collection in the past! In fact, I probably saved some of them in my VCA photo folder.  It would be fabulous if you could get the turquoise pave 20!!! We’ll need lots of pictures if you do! Let’s hope the other person chooses the lapis!!!



yes, I need to add that @einseine ’s photos have also inspired me. 
it’s great to see you posting here!!!


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> @einseine Wow, I am so happy you stopped in and saw my post! I didn’t post much in the first few years I was here, but I remember seeing pieces of your excellent collection in the past! In fact, I probably saved some of them in my VCA photo folder.  It would be fabulous if you could get the turquoise pave 20!!! We’ll need lots of pictures if you do! Let’s hope the other person chooses the lapis!!!



Thank you DS2006 for your sweet words!
I really am glad that you remembered my posts
The other lady's SA is not mine, so my SA is unable to talk her into choosing the lapis.
He is just praying with me!!!


----------



## einseine

Notorious Pink said:


> yes, I need to add that @einseine ’s photos have also inspired me.
> it’s great to see you posting here!!!



Hi BBC!!!
Thank you for your sweet words!!!
Your magic pave SO collection is beyond beautiful~
Congrats
Hope I will be able to post my pave/turquoise 20p here!


----------



## einseine

View attachment 4863362

This


----------



## marbella8

einseine said:


> Hi BBC!!!
> Thank you for your sweet words!!!
> Your magic pave SO collection is beyond beautiful~
> Congrats
> Hope I will be able to post my pave/turquoise 20p here!



I hope you are able to get it and post photos for us  once you purchase it and it’s yours, would you kindly tell me which boutique, and SA (you can send me a message if that’s more comfortable for you)?  I was just asking mine about being able to find one and she said she doubts it, lol. I think it’s my favorite piece by them ever. Good luck, I hope the other person chooses the lapis


----------



## DS2006

marbella8 said:


> I hope you are able to get it and post photos for us  once you purchase it and it’s yours, would you kindly tell me which boutique, and SA (you can send me a message if that’s more comfortable for you)?  I was just asking mine about being able to find one and she said she doubts it, lol. I think it’s my favorite piece by them ever. Good luck, I hope the other person chooses the lapis



I know this wasn’t addressed to me and this is just my opinion, but there are so few of the turquoise necklaces that the only people offered them might be the one or two top customers of a boutique. It would never end up being offered to someone who isn’t a long term VIP customer. The lapis had more made apparently (although still not plentiful), and there were some very lucky people like me who were able to get the bracelet due to a connection with a friend. I wouldn’t have been offered a lapis 20. I am sure some boutiques will never see a turquoise pave 20. This is one time it pays to have a long term SA and a significant purchase history, but even then, there won’t be enough turquoise necklaces at a single boutique to meet the demand of their own customers.


----------



## marbella8

DS2006 said:


> I know this wasn’t addressed to me and this is just my opinion, but there are so few of the turquoise necklaces that the only people offered them might be the one or two top customers of a boutique. It would never end up being offered to someone who isn’t a long term VIP customer. The lapis had more made apparently (although still not plentiful), and there were some very lucky people like me who were able to get the bracelet due to a connection with a friend. I wouldn’t have been offered a lapis 20. I am sure some boutiques will never see a turquoise pave 20. This is one time it pays to have a long term SA and a significant purchase history, but even then, there won’t be enough turquoise necklaces at a single boutique to meet the demand of their own customers.



You are absolutely right. It was the VIP od VIPs that got offered it (and I am not one of those), but was hoping for some fluke a couple bad appeared, like had happened with the lapis pieces, but like you said there were more made of the lapis than the turquoise.


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> View attachment 4863362
> 
> This


Is it only me who can't see this attachment??


----------



## fice16

DS2006 said:


> I know this wasn’t addressed to me and this is just my opinion, but there are so few of the turquoise necklaces that the only people offered them might be the one or two top customers of a boutique. It would never end up being offered to someone who isn’t a long term VIP customer. The lapis had more made apparently (although still not plentiful), and there were some very lucky people like me who were able to get the bracelet due to a connection with a friend. I wouldn’t have been offered a lapis 20. I am sure some boutiques will never see a turquoise pave 20. This is one time it pays to have a long term SA and a significant purchase history, but even then, there won’t be enough turquoise necklaces at a single boutique to meet the demand of their own customers.



On the subject about the lapis VA jewelry pieces....actually, I was offered lapis/pave 20 necklace by SA at Place Vendome in August.  However I was only looking for the 5 motif bracelet, so I passed the lapis/pave 20 necklace.  I think VCA is producing a few lapis VA pieces from time to time.  I am still on hunt for the lapis/pave 5 Motif bracelet, however I thank you for your help in this process.


----------



## DS2006

fice16 said:


> On the subject about the lapis VA jewelry pieces....actually, I was offered lapis/pave 20 necklace by SA at Place Vendome in August.  However I was only looking for the 5 motif bracelet, so I passed the lapis/pave 20 necklace.  I think VCA is producing a few lapis VA pieces from time to time.  I am still on hunt for the lapis/pave 5 Motif bracelet, however I thank you for your help in this process.



I got my lapis bracelet in June from Place Vendome, but they offered me the blue Sevres/pave 20 which didn't interest me at all. I'm sorry they didn't have a bracelet when you were inquiring!  I think that boutique is different in that it normally has visitors from all over the world.  I guess it's possible to get lucky there since they will have some things that other boutiques may not, but still, I don't see the turquoise/pave 20 ending up with someone who isn't a VIP since there are so few of them, apparently. Now if there are new deposits of high quality turquoise found someday, maybe more of us will end up with turquoise pieces! I really hope so!


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> I got my lapis bracelet in June from Place Vendome, but they offered me the blue Sevres/pave 20 which didn't interest me at all. I'm sorry they didn't have a bracelet when you were inquiring!  I think that boutique is different in that it normally has visitors from all over the world.  I guess it's possible to get lucky there since they will have some things that other boutiques may not, but still, I don't see the turquoise/pave 20 ending up with someone who isn't a VIP since there are so few of them, apparently. Now if there are new deposits of high quality turquoise found someday, maybe more of us will end up with turquoise pieces! I really hope so!


I hope so too, but I am curious if they find a new source would they put it in the regular Alhambra line (with no pave) seeing how coveted turquoise is? So far I have spotted it being used recently in HJ, so I do wonder if they will focus on that instead of a 5,10,20 regular Alhambra offerings for example...
Some of the pics here from last night’s event featured tq and lapis heavily


----------



## DS2006

surfer said:


> I hope so too, but I am curious if they find a new source would they put it in the regular Alhambra line (with no pave) seeing how coveted turquoise is? So far I have spotted it being used recently in HJ, so I do wonder if they will focus on that instead of a 5,10,20 regular Alhambra offerings for example...
> Some of the pics here from last night’s event featured tq and lapis heavily
> 
> View attachment 4865264
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865265



I agree. They would have to have a huge quantity in order to offer it in regular Alhambra pieces. High jewelry and pave Alhambra will likely be all we will see for a long time in turquoise and lapis.  It truly is beautiful, and I enjoy seeing it used in high jewelry, too!


----------



## einseine

marbella8 said:


> You are absolutely right. It was the VIP od VIPs that got offered it (and I am not one of those), but was hoping for some fluke a couple bad appeared, like had happened with the lapis pieces, but like you said there were more made of the lapis than the turquoise.



Hi marbella8 and thank you DS2006!

I am unable to disclose the details, but I had never asked for the lapis or turquoise.
After I purchased my second complications watch, I was offered the lapis last year.
I visited the boutique last week just to say hello after a long time.
My SA came to me with the turquoise and asked me if I was interested in it.

VCA decided to produce 100 pieces for each to commemorate VA 50th anniversary in 2018.
Only a few pieces arrive in the selected countries in each year, say over 5 years???
The making of the turquoise may be delayed, I guess.


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> Is it only me who can't see this attachment??



Sorry! I come back!
(I removed it because I forgot to attach "FOR TPF ONLY" marks.)
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4865298


----------



## DreamingPink

My SA mentioned lightly that she might have the turquoise/diamond 20 too, but then she said the chance of me getting it is very, very small. I guess I'm on the bottom of the waiting list lol, and I'm sure it's already sold


----------



## DS2006

I think we have seen more lapis just due to them making the bracelets. There are a few people here with the lapis 20. It certainly is possible that the turquoise 20s are slower being released.

Wow! Love the picture @einseine !     Top color turquoise, too!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

einseine said:


> Sorry! I come back!
> (I removed it because I forgot to attach "FOR TPF ONLY" marks.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865316


Stunning!! I dont have the lifestyle for 20 motif TQ. If this was ever offered in bracelet or just TQ 20 motif, I would be all over it!!!


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Sorry! I come back!
> (I removed it because I forgot to attach "FOR TPF ONLY" marks.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865316


It's gorgeous  Hope you are able to own this beauty


----------



## HADASSA

DreamingPink said:


> My SA mentioned lightly that she might have the turquoise/diamond 20 too, but then she said the chance of me getting it is very, very small. I guess I'm on the bottom of the waiting list lol, and I'm sure it's already sold


What region (market) are you? It's good to know that VCA is still producing pieces that marked the 50th Anniversary of the Alhambra


----------



## HADASSA

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning!! I dont have the lifestyle for 20 motif TQ. If this was ever offered in bracelet or just TQ 20 motif, I would be all over it!!!


I would be all over this, even though I don't have the lifestyle


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> Is it only me who can't see this attachment??


I can't see it either HASASSA ;(


----------



## DS2006

einseine said:


> Sorry! I come back!
> (I removed it because I forgot to attach "FOR TPF ONLY" marks.)
> 
> View attachment 4865316





kimber418 said:


> I can't see it either HASASSA ;(



She reposted it on this page. It's the turquoise/pave 20! I attached her post on this one, so you should see the picture now. (Click View Attachment)


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> I would be all over this, even though I don't have the lifestyle


Lol!!
I love so many of VCA pieces!! However I buy only buy jewelry I can wear everyday(casual/dressy). Otherwise there is no way I can justify VCA prices


----------



## HADASSA

innerpeace85 said:


> Lol!!
> I love so many of VCA pieces!! However I buy only buy jewelry I can wear everyday(casual/dressy). Otherwise there is no way I can justify VCA prices


Cost per wear went out the window a long time ago for me


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> Sorry! I come back!
> (I removed it because I forgot to attach "FOR TPF ONLY" marks.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865316


THIS. IS. SOOOOO. GORGEOUS.


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> Cost per wear went out the window a long time ago for me


Would love to see your collection!!


----------



## HADASSA

innerpeace85 said:


> Would love to see your collection!!


Will get my act together and post soon   I guess I am too ashamed to see all my unworn pieces


----------



## fice16

einseine said:


> Sorry! I come back!
> (I removed it because I forgot to attach "FOR TPF ONLY" marks.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865316



Congratulations on the beautiful TQ/pave 20 necklace.  So gorgeous.


----------



## DreamingPink

HADASSA said:


> What region (market) are you? It's good to know that VCA is still producing pieces that marked the 50th Anniversary of the Alhambra


I’m in the States but my SA is in Paris


----------



## HADASSA

DreamingPink said:


> I’m in the States but my SA is in Paris


Thank you for sharing - now this makes more sense.


----------



## marbella8

einseine said:


> Hi marbella8 and thank you DS2006!
> 
> I am unable to disclose the details, but I had never asked for the lapis or turquoise.
> After I purchased my second complications watch, I was offered the lapis last year.
> I visited the boutique last week just to say hello after a long time.
> My SA came to me with the turquoise and asked me if I was interested in it.
> 
> VCA decided to produce 100 pieces for each to commemorate VA 50th anniversary in 2018.
> Only a few pieces arrive in the selected countries in each year, say over 5 years???
> The making of the turquoise may be delayed, I guess.



Thank you for getting back to me. I didn’t know that all the pieces weren’t released already. I knew it was very, very limited, and that’s why I figured by now all pieces were released and sold. I know both my SAs haven’t seen them.

The photo you posted is beyond gorgeous

Turquoise and YG pave are my favorite of VCA, and have them separately, but to have them in one necklace would be my HG.


----------



## hopiko

einseine said:


> Sorry! I come back!
> (I removed it because I forgot to attach "FOR TPF ONLY" marks.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865316


Gorgeous piece, I hope you were able to get and enjoy it!!!


----------



## einseine

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous piece, I hope you were able to get and enjoy it!!!



Hi Hopiko!

I haven't heard from my SA YET, NOT YET, but probably very soon!

While they've been taking time, I found the WG one.
It's someone's SO piece a few years back and almost a mint condition.
Not a crazy price (perhaps).
I may prefer the WG one...


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

wow!


----------



## einseine

I've got some pics!  Not a good pic.  The colors may be changed?
What do you ladies think -  YG vs. WG?


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Hi Hopiko!
> 
> I haven't heard from my SA YET, NOT YET, but probably very soon!
> 
> While they've been taking time, I found the WG one.
> It's someone's SO piece a few years back and almost a mint condition.
> Not a crazy price (perhaps).
> I may prefer the WG one...


I really do not believe that VCA will allow any client (VVVVVVVVVVVIP or not) to take more than TWO(2) WEEKS to make up her/his mind between two HIGHLY COVETED pieces. Your better bet might be the WG if it is indeed AUTHENTIC. 

I have seen that listing as well....hmmmm...


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> I really do not believe that VCA will allow any client (VVVVVVVVVVVIP or not) to take more than TWO(2) WEEKS to make up her/his mind between two HIGHLY COVETED pieces. Your better bet might be the WG if it is indeed AUTHENTIC.
> 
> I have seen that listing as well....hmmmm...



She is VVVVVVip & VVVVVVery old!

Have you seen the diamond/turquoise 20 in WG???  The piece I was shown has not been listed anywhere yet.


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> She is VVVVVVip & VVVVVVery old!
> 
> Have you seen the diamond/turquoise 20 in WG???  The piece I was shown has not been listed anywhere yet.


IT IS LISTED  - and I would be very careful of these so-called AUTHENTIC SOs. If you have been told that it is not listed, then there is more than one floating around.

I am sure than many of us have encountered the GOLD RING that miraculously appears on the streets in Paris - I am certain you know where I am going with this....

If this piece is AUTHENTIC, it will be a better purchase than that ALL TURQUOISE YG listed on Fashionphile for $60K, which I should hope is not a SUPERFAKE.

ETA - I wish that there are regulatory bodies across countries that can put a stop to unscrupulous resellers. This will only hurt the VCA brand in the long term.


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> IT IS LISTED  - and I would be very careful of these so-called AUTHENTIC SOs. If you have been told that it is not listed, then there is more than one floating around.
> 
> I am sure than many of us have encountered the GOLD RING that miraculously appears on the streets in Paris - I am certain you know where I am going with this....
> 
> If this piece is AUTHENTIC, it will be a better purchase than that ALL TURQUOISE YG listed on Fashionphile for $60K, which I should hope is not a SUPERFAKE.
> 
> ETA - I wish that there are regulatory bodies across countries that can put a stop to unscrupulous resellers. This will only hurt the VCA brand in the long term.



Thank you HADASSA for your kind attention!!!

I have seen that turquoise 20 in YG.  Never consider that for $60K.  But, this one is alternating pave and turquoise! The pictures are USELESS I know! Have you seen these pics as well?

I made an appointment with the store.  I will see it in person and try it on!  Will take more pics if allowed. But, trying it on may be useless!  I will ask VCA to authenticate it.

BTW! Now the YG diamond turquoise 20 IS mine!!!  I HAVE TO PURCASE IT,  but I’m still interested in the WG version!


----------



## surfer

einseine said:


> Thank you HADASSA for your kind attention!!!
> 
> I have seen that turquoise 20 in YG.  Never consider that for $60K.  But, this one is alternating pave and turquoise! The pictures are USELESS I know! Have you seen these pics as well?
> 
> I made an appointment with the store.  I will see it in person and try it on!  Will take more pics if allowed. But, trying it on may be useless!  I will ask VCA to authenticate it.
> 
> BTW! Now the YG diamond turquoise 20 IS mine!!!  I HAVE TO PURCASE IT,  but I’m still interested in the WG version!
> 
> View attachment 4877442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877443


Congratulations on the yg tq pave! What a dream piece! I hope you get the WG too. Is it from a reseller? If it’s a high value piece it might be worth getting it authenticated via VCA for peace of mind. Not a bad dilemma to be in though


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Thank you HADASSA for your kind attention!!!
> 
> I have seen that turquoise 20 in YG.  Never consider that for $60K.  But, this one is alternating pave and turquoise! The pictures are USELESS I know! Have you seen these pics as well?
> 
> I made an appointment with the store.  I will see it in person and try it on!  Will take more pics if allowed. But, trying it on may be useless!  I will ask VCA to authenticate it.
> 
> BTW! Now the YG diamond turquoise 20 IS mine!!!  I HAVE TO PURCASE IT,  but I’m still interested in the WG version!
> 
> View attachment 4877442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877443


Einseine, my most humble advice will be to purchase BRAND NEW from the boutique. If you can authenticate and have the option to return, GET THEM BOTH 

If you do not have the option to return, it's definitely a SKIP (unless you have $60K to throw away) - know what I mean?

IF AUTHENTIC, this WG/Pave is a much better buy than the YG Turquoise (non pave). Can't wait to see ONE or the OTHER or BOTH (Turquoise/Pave of course) 

ETA : I saw the same pics...and more...your pics are just flipped, hence the reason VCA on the clasp is "back to front."


----------



## HADASSA

surfer said:


> Congratulations on the yg tq pave! What a dream piece! I hope you get the WG too. Is it from a reseller? If it’s a high value piece it might be worth getting it authenticated via VCA for peace of mind. Not a bad dilemma to be in though



@surfer, I agree about getting authenticated for peace of mind. Too many dishonest people outside there 

It is not HIGH JEWELLERY but it is a HIGH VALUE  piece, so definitely authenticate.


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Thank you HADASSA for your kind attention!!!
> 
> I have seen that turquoise 20 in YG.  Never consider that for $60K.  But, this one is alternating pave and turquoise! The pictures are USELESS I know! Have you seen these pics as well?
> 
> I made an appointment with the store.  I will see it in person and try it on!  Will take more pics if allowed. But, trying it on may be useless!  I will ask VCA to authenticate it.
> 
> BTW! Now the YG diamond turquoise 20 IS mine!!!  I HAVE TO PURCASE IT,  but I’m still interested in the WG version!
> 
> View attachment 4877442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877443


Didn't want to edit my post again but I am sure the ladies on this forum will LOVE to see pics of the WG Pave. Don't be shy...I know we will definitely see pics of you WEARING the YG Pave. Can't wait...


----------



## DS2006

einseine said:


> Thank you HADASSA for your kind attention!!!
> 
> I have seen that turquoise 20 in YG.  Never consider that for $60K.  But, this one is alternating pave and turquoise! The pictures are USELESS I know! Have you seen these pics as well?
> 
> I made an appointment with the store.  I will see it in person and try it on!  Will take more pics if allowed. But, trying it on may be useless!  I will ask VCA to authenticate it.
> 
> BTW! Now the YG diamond turquoise 20 IS mine!!!  I HAVE TO PURCASE IT,  but I’m still interested in the WG version!
> 
> View attachment 4877442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877443



Congratulations on the yellow gold pave turquoise 20!!!  We will be looking forward to pictures as soon as you receive it!

As far as the white gold one, is the seller providing any paperwork? I cannot imagine commissioning a special order like that and not saving any paperwork. Obviously we all agree about having VCA authenticate, regardless, but I'd be at least a little encouraged if the seller is providing something. We all know there are exact copies of VCA pieces, so the fact that this had to be special order is good in that VCA would have to have a record of it if they did make it.


----------



## einseine

surfer said:


> Congratulations on the yg tq pave! What a dream piece! I hope you get the WG too. Is it from a reseller? If it’s a high value piece it might be worth getting it authenticated via VCA for peace of mind. Not a bad dilemma to be in though



Thank you surfer!  

I have never purchased the pre-loved pieces, because it's not necessarily.
I don't need to take a risk just because turquoise pieces are discontinued!!!
Thank you again!


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> Einseine, my most humble advice will be to purchase BRAND NEW from the boutique. If you can authenticate and have the option to return, GET THEM BOTH
> 
> If you do not have the option to return, it's definitely a SKIP (unless you have $60K to throw away) - know what I mean?
> 
> IF AUTHENTIC, this WG/Pave is a much better buy than the YG Turquoise (non pave). Can't wait to see ONE or the OTHER or BOTH (Turquoise/Pave of course)
> 
> ETA : I saw the same pics...and more...your pics are just flipped, hence the reason VCA on the clasp is "back to front."



Thank you HADASSA!

You are all very sweet!!!
I don't need to take any risk, so do not worry!
(I flipped the pics just in case because these are not mine... but no meaning perhaps!)


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> Congratulations on the yellow gold pave turquoise 20!!!  We will be looking forward to pictures as soon as you receive it!
> 
> As far as the white gold one, is the seller providing any paperwork? I cannot imagine commissioning a special order like that and not saving any paperwork. Obviously we all agree about having VCA authenticate, regardless, but I'd be at least a little encouraged if the seller is providing something. We all know there are exact copies of VCA pieces, so the fact that this had to be special order is good in that VCA would have to have a record of it if they did make it.



Thank you DS2006!

I am not purchasing it online, so I can ask anything about it in person.
I have told my SA about this piece, so he will help me.
Before that I must love it!
My husband sees these pics and says its like a Tiffany... (Sorry no offend!!!)
Something blue is to him Tiffany.  HOPELESS!!!
(But he loves the YG one!)


----------



## DS2006

einseine said:


> Thank you DS2006!
> 
> I am not purchasing it online, so I can ask anything about it in person.
> I have told my SA about this piece, so he will help me.
> Before that I must love it!
> My husband sees these pics and says its like a Tiffany... (Sorry no offend!!!)
> Something blue is to him Tiffany.  HOPELESS!!!
> (But he loves the YG one!)



Haha! I guess it's impressive that he relates Tiffany blue to turquoise, at least!  This is exactly why we need to choose our own jewelry, though!  

The yg turquoise and diamond necklace is a true rare prize, so regardless of what happens with the other one, I am thrilled for you to get the yg one!


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> Haha! I guess it's impressive that he relates Tiffany blue to turquoise, at least!  This is exactly why we need to choose our own jewelry, though!
> 
> The yg turquoise and diamond necklace is a true rare prize, so regardless of what happens with the other one, I am thrilled for you to get the yg one!



My husband says the same.


DS2006 said:


> Haha! I guess it's impressive that he relates Tiffany blue to turquoise, at least!  This is exactly why we need to choose our own jewelry, though!
> 
> The yg turquoise and diamond necklace is a true rare prize, so regardless of what happens with the other one, I am thrilled for you to get the yg one!



He did not relate to Tiffany when he saw the YG one anyway.
My husband says the same thing.  The YG diamond turquoise long necklace worth having because it is a 50th anniversary piece.  
But I used to try to purchase WG turquoise 20motif, so I just want to see it!


----------



## marbella8

I agree with everyone else @einseine that if the store selling the white gold allows returns, have your SA at Van Cleef send it in for the authentication. It’s definitely worth the authentication price for the piece of mind.

Congrats on the YG piece, can’t wait to see photos


----------



## einseine

marbella8 said:


> I agree with everyone else @einseine that if the store selling the white gold allows returns, have your SA at Van Cleef send it in for the authentication. It’s definitely worth the authentication price for the piece of mind.
> 
> Congrats on the YG piece, can’t wait to see photos



Thank you marbella


----------



## Phoenix123

marbella8 said:


> I agree with everyone else @einseine that if the store selling the white gold allows returns, have your SA at Van Cleef send it in for the authentication. It’s definitely worth the authentication price for the piece of mind.
> 
> Congrats on the YG piece, can’t wait to see photos



+1.  Look forward to like a gazillion pics, @einseine .


----------



## einseine

I went to the store to view the WG diamond turquoise 20 motif!
Conclusion: I did not fancy it.
It was beautiful, but I much prefer the YG version.
The turquoise 20 motif in WG has been my dream piece, but not the alternating pave and turquoise.
Not worn out, but especially the surface of the one turquoise motif was very dull (no color change, tough).


----------



## DS2006

einseine said:


> I went to the store to view the WG diamond turquoise 20 motif!
> Conclusion: I did not fancy it.
> It was beautiful, but I much prefer the YG version.
> The turquoise 20 motif in WG has been my dream piece, but not the alternating pave and turquoise.
> Not worn out, but especially the surface of the one turquoise motif was very dull (no color change, tough).
> 
> View attachment 4881042


As much as I love turquoise in white gold, I will have to say that the turquoise in yellow gold with diamonds is really outstanding!  Plus it is brand new and a special piece for the 50th anniversary! So this certainly worked out in your favor!


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> As much as I love turquoise in white gold, I will have to say that the turquoise in yellow gold with diamonds is really outstanding!  Plus it is brand new and a special piece for the 50th anniversary! So this certainly worked out in your favor!



HI DS2006
I'm normally a WG & PG lover, but the diamond turquoise long necklace in YG looked really really 
I have the d/t 20 in YG(still at the boutique), I don't need the same version in WG one.
Will go to the boutique to pick up my long necklace soon!


----------



## einseine

Hi ladies!
I am very happy now that I have the 50th anniversary limited piece!  The fact is that the other lady purchased the turquoise, but another turquoise arrived for me!!!  The lapis set also arrived just in time.  My SA wanted me to try on the lapis again for comparison. Surprisingly, they were both offered.



The turquoise looked better on me.  I really love looking at the lapis blue, but not on me.  All pave necklaces, long or short, may be for dressy occasions, but I can wear this alternating motifs of diamond and turquoise in casual clothes!  Thank you all


----------



## EpiFanatic

einseine said:


> Hi ladies!
> I am very happy now that I have the 50th anniversary limited piece!  The fact is that the other lady purchased the turquoise, but another turquoise arrived for me!!!  The lapis set also arrived just in time.  My SA wanted me to try on the lapis again for comparison. Surprisingly, they were both offered.
> View attachment 4887308
> 
> 
> The turquoise looked better on me.  I really love looking at the lapis blue, but not on me.  All pave necklaces, long or short, may be for dressy occasions, but I can wear this alternating motifs of diamond and turquoise in casual clothes!  Thank you all
> View attachment 4887209


WOW...  those are AMAZING...  Congratulations!!!


----------



## marbella8

einseine said:


> Hi ladies!
> I am very happy now that I have the 50th anniversary limited piece!  The fact is that the other lady purchased the turquoise, but another turquoise arrived for me!!!  The lapis set also arrived just in time.  My SA wanted me to try on the lapis again for comparison. Surprisingly, they were both offered.
> View attachment 4887308
> 
> 
> The turquoise looked better on me.  I really love looking at the lapis blue, but not on me.  All pave necklaces, long or short, may be for dressy occasions, but I can wear this alternating motifs of diamond and turquoise in casual clothes!  Thank you all
> View attachment 4887209


Thank you for the comparison picture!  It’s great to see how different they look. I’m the same with the lapis. I almost bought the LE in 2008 with the Lapis, but it looked so dark on me, and didn’t do much for me, but every time I see it on other people, I LOVE it.

So happy you got the Turquoise, it is stunning on you


----------



## kimber418

einseine said:


> Hi ladies!
> I am very happy now that I have the 50th anniversary limited piece!  The fact is that the other lady purchased the turquoise, but another turquoise arrived for me!!!  The lapis set also arrived just in time.  My SA wanted me to try on the lapis again for comparison. Surprisingly, they were both offered.
> View attachment 4887308
> 
> 
> The turquoise looked better on me.  I really love looking at the lapis blue, but not on me.  All pave necklaces, long or short, may be for dressy occasions, but I can wear this alternating motifs of diamond and turquoise in casual clothes!  Thank you all
> View attachment 4887209


einseiene,
So happy for you that you were able to get the 20 motif diamond and turquoise vintage alhambra.  I have the lapis/diamond 20 motif and I totally agree with you that is rather "dressy".   Sometimes I put it on hoping to wear it and I feel a bit "overdone" for what we are going to do in the very casual city we live in.  I do not regret purchasing it at all.   It is a gorgeous piece and when I wear it I am so happy to own it.  I would definitely purchase the turquoise/diamond 20 if it is ever offered to me.


----------



## DS2006

einseine said:


> Hi ladies!
> I am very happy now that I have the 50th anniversary limited piece!  The fact is that the other lady purchased the turquoise, but another turquoise arrived for me!!!  The lapis set also arrived just in time.  My SA wanted me to try on the lapis again for comparison. Surprisingly, they were both offered.
> View attachment 4887308
> 
> 
> The turquoise looked better on me.  I really love looking at the lapis blue, but not on me.  All pave necklaces, long or short, may be for dressy occasions, but I can wear this alternating motifs of diamond and turquoise in casual clothes!  Thank you all
> View attachment 4887209



WOW!!! Both are fabulous and among the most coveted of Alhambra pieces! I love both, but certainly think the turquoise was an outstanding choice! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

einseine said:


> Hi ladies!
> I am very happy now that I have the 50th anniversary limited piece!  The fact is that the other lady purchased the turquoise, but another turquoise arrived for me!!!  The lapis set also arrived just in time.  My SA wanted me to try on the lapis again for comparison. Surprisingly, they were both offered.
> View attachment 4887308
> 
> 
> The turquoise looked better on me.  I really love looking at the lapis blue, but not on me.  All pave necklaces, long or short, may be for dressy occasions, but I can wear this alternating motifs of diamond and turquoise in casual clothes!  Thank you all
> View attachment 4887209



Outstanding choice!! Super happy for you.  Could you please share more, like lots more, mod pics?


----------



## einseine

EpiFanatic said:


> WOW...  those are AMAZING...  Congratulations!!!




Thank you so much!


----------



## einseine

marbella8 said:


> Thank you for the comparison picture!  It’s great to see how different they look. I’m the same with the lapis. I almost bought the LE in 2008 with the Lapis, but it looked so dark on me, and didn’t do much for me, but every time I see it on other people, I LOVE it.
> 
> So happy you got the Turquoise, it is stunning on you



Totally the same.  The Lapis is such a mysterious piece.  My husband said I should choose the lapis when they are side by side on the tray, but he admitted the turquoise looked much better on me.  Thank you.  I'm so happy!


----------



## einseine

kimber418 said:


> einseiene,
> So happy for you that you were able to get the 20 motif diamond and turquoise vintage alhambra.  I have the lapis/diamond 20 motif and I totally agree with you that is rather "dressy".   Sometimes I put it on hoping to wear it and I feel a bit "overdone" for what we are going to do in the very casual city we live in.  I do not regret purchasing it at all.   It is a gorgeous piece and when I wear it I am so happy to own it.  I would definitely purchase the turquoise/diamond 20 if it is ever offered to me.



Thank you kimber
Yes, the lapis is mysterious....  It's not about darker or lighter.  The onyx looks great on me, for instance.  The lapis is definitely dressy. The lapis blue X YG is very gorgeous and dressy.  Given the members of your VCA family, the diamond x lapis was the best choice.  I think your VCA family is perfect now, but why not add the diamond turquoise?  Hoping you will be offered tq/diamond 20!


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> WOW!!! Both are fabulous and among the most coveted of Alhambra pieces! I love both, but certainly think the turquoise was an outstanding choice! Congratulations!!!!



Thank you so much
The turquoise diamond long necklace is beyond beautiful 
Yes, I love both, too.  But, yes, the turquoise was the best choice for me!!!


----------



## einseine

Phoenix123 said:


> Outstanding choice!! Super happy for you.  Could you please share more, like lots more, mod pics?



Thank you so much Phoenix!  
I am SUPER happy!  Some mod pics, yes later...


----------



## couturequeen

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning!! I dont have the lifestyle for 20 motif TQ. If this was ever offered in bracelet or just TQ 20 motif, I would be all over it!!!


Yes! I would just change my lifestyle.


----------



## marbella8

couturequeen said:


> Yes! I would just change my lifestyle.



Totally! I would love the bracelet!


----------



## HADASSA

Phoenix123 said:


> Outstanding choice!! Super happy for you.  Could you please share more, like lots more, mod pics?


Say your prayers !!!!


----------



## einseine

Two more pics


----------



## lynne_ross

einseine said:


> Two more pics
> 
> View attachment 4888474
> View attachment 4888473


Wow these piece is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phoenix123

einseine said:


> Two more pics
> 
> View attachment 4888474
> View attachment 4888473


Absolutely utterly gorgeous!!


----------



## einseine

lynne_ross said:


> Wow these piece is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Iynne ross
Thank you for letting me share!!!


----------



## einseine

Phoenix123 said:


> Absolutely utterly gorgeous!!


Thank you Phoeonix!
This is my first turquoise piece and I  it!


----------



## Phoenix123

einseine said:


> Thank you Phoeonix!
> This is my first turquoise piece and I  it!



Your FIRST!! Wow!  I like your style!  Woohoo!!


----------



## Lalalandudu

Wow that is stunning!!

do you mind sharing what is the retail for this piece? Surely not something that can be found on the website...


----------



## einseine

Phoenix123 said:


> Your FIRST!! Wow!  I like your style!  Woohoo!!


Thank you Phoenix
Firstand last


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

einseine said:


> Two more pics
> 
> View attachment 4888474
> View attachment 4888473



Congratulations on the amazing piece! Once, I decided that any choice would be too hard - so I made up my mind that I would own day and night, light and dark.

If you can, go back and buy the other set. I love my lapis to bits as well!

P.S. And I am not vvvvvvvvvvery old .... LOL


----------



## alyssamay_xx

einseine said:


> Two more pics
> 
> View attachment 4888474
> View attachment 4888473


This is so beautiful wow


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Congratulations on the amazing piece! Once, I decided that any choice would be too hard - so I made up my mind that I would own day and night, light and dark.
> 
> If you can, go back and buy the other set. I love my lapis to bits as well!
> 
> P.S. And I am not vvvvvvvvvvery old .... LOL



OMG!! I DIE!!


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Congratulations on the amazing piece! Once, I decided that any choice would be too hard - so I made up my mind that I would own day and night, light and dark.
> 
> If you can, go back and buy the other set. I love my lapis to bits as well!
> 
> P.S. And I am not vvvvvvvvvvery old .... LOL



So beautiful! I am thrilled for you.


----------



## kimber418

einseine said:


> Two more pics
> 
> View attachment 4888474
> View attachment 4888473


This piece is so beautiful!   It looks gorgeous on you!  Congrats!   I have the Lapis version of this and I love it.   I really wish I would start wearing it more.  I always seem to reach for a 20 or 10 motif with no "bling" as in diamonds because my city is so casual.  It's all in my head I know.........


----------



## HADASSA

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Congratulations on the amazing piece! Once, I decided that any choice would be too hard - so I made up my mind that I would own day and night, light and dark.
> 
> If you can, go back and buy the other set. I love my lapis to bits as well!
> 
> P.S. And I am not vvvvvvvvvvery old .... LOL


Quite the feat to own both - congratulations


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Two more pics
> 
> View attachment 4888474
> View attachment 4888473


All's well that ends well. You should take @Stardust Andromeda's advice and get the Lapis as well


----------



## hopiko

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Congratulations on the amazing piece! Once, I decided that any choice would be too hard - so I made up my mind that I would own day and night, light and dark.
> 
> If you can, go back and buy the other set. I love my lapis to bits as well!
> 
> P.S. And I am not vvvvvvvvvvery old .... LOL



Very good advice!  Your Turquoise and Lapis are GORGEOUS!!!



einseine said:


> Two more pics
> 
> View attachment 4888474
> View attachment 4888473


So happy for you to have gotten this piece!  It looks amazing on you!  Get the lapis too, if you can...why not????  LOL!!!


----------



## einseine

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Congratulations on the amazing piece! Once, I decided that any choice would be too hard - so I made up my mind that I would own day and night, light and dark.
> 
> If you can, go back and buy the other set. I love my lapis to bits as well!
> 
> P.S. And I am not vvvvvvvvvvery old .... LOL




Thank you so much and Congratulations on the special pieces!!!

Actually I considered purchasing both, but I am not either YG or a real Lapis lover after all...
My SA said that one of his lapis lover customer would be so happy with my decision.

P.S. I know.  Her daughter


----------



## einseine

alyssamay_xx said:


> This is so beautiful wow



Thank you so much!


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> All's well that ends well. You should take @Stardust Andromeda's advice and get the Lapis as well



No, they were not available as soon as I made the decision.
The other lady...


----------



## einseine

hopiko said:


> Very good advice!  Your Turquoise and Lapis are GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> 
> So happy for you to have gotten this piece!  It looks amazing on you!  Get the lapis too, if you can...why not????  LOL!!!



Thank you so much!!  I am so happy with the turquoise
Now I need a watch more than the lapis!
All my watches are WG.


----------



## innerpeace85

einseine said:


> Thank you so much and Congratulations on the special pieces!!!
> 
> Actually I considered purchasing both, but I am not either YG or a real Lapis lover after all...
> My SA said that one of his lapis lover customer would be so happy with my decision.
> 
> P.S. I know.  Her daughter



Is there a turquoise/alternating pave bracelet available at the boutiques?


----------



## einseine

innerpeace85 said:


> Is there a turquoise/alternating pave bracelet available at the boutiques?



I have never heard of it.
They make watches in diamond and turquoise, and bracelets in diamond and lapis.


----------



## Phoenix123

einseine said:


> I have never heard of it.
> They make watches in diamond and turquoise, and bracelets in diamond and lapis.



That's true.  No bracelet in TQ pave.

But they brought out the watches in lapis pave too.  I was offered 6 times! (or was it 5 times, I forget).


----------



## Zais5

Phoenix123 said:


> That's true.  No bracelet in TQ pave.
> 
> But they brought out the watches in lapis pave too.  I was offered 6 times! (or was it 5 times, I forget).


Do you have a picture of that lapis watch by chance? Is it the same as it was offered for 50th Alhambra anniversary. I thought it was limited edition


----------



## Phoenix123

Zais5 said:


> Do you have a picture of that lapis watch by chance? Is it the same as it was offered for 50th Alhambra anniversary. I thought it was limited edition



No, sorry, I don't.  You can google it.

It is the same exact watch, the 50th Anniversary Ed.  It is LE, yes.


----------



## surfer

Playing and layering


----------



## VCALoverNY

I am so obsessed with all of your gorgeous turquoise pieces!! Gorgeous, all. I was on Instagram and saw this jeweler had a 10 motif turquoise necklace, yellow gold, for sale:



The price was too rich for my blood, but as of today, it was still available!


----------



## innerpeace85

VCALoverNY said:


> I am so obsessed with all of your gorgeous turquoise pieces!! Gorgeous, all. I was on Instagram and saw this jeweler had a 10 motif turquoise necklace, yellow gold, for sale:
> 
> 
> 
> The price was too rich for my blood, but as of today, it was still available!



Could you please share the price?


----------



## surfer

29,800 


innerpeace85 said:


> Could you please share the price?


----------



## innerpeace85

surfer said:


> 29,800


----------



## DS2006

Briony Raymond has the lapis pave bracelet, too. Very curious how much they are asking for that one.


----------



## Ylesiya

Stumbled across these few listings on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/184530382401








						Van Cleef & Arpels White Gold Turquoise 18k Diamond and Alhambra Set  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Van Cleef & Arpels White Gold Turquoise 18k Diamond and Alhambra Set at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Van Cleef Arples Vintage Alhambra Bracelet  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Van Cleef Arples Vintage Alhambra Bracelet at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				





All look definitely authentic but the price tags are ridiculous as usual...


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Ylesiya said:


> Stumbled across these few listings on eBay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/184530382401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels White Gold Turquoise 18k Diamond and Alhambra Set  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Van Cleef & Arpels White Gold Turquoise 18k Diamond and Alhambra Set at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef Arples Vintage Alhambra Bracelet  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Van Cleef Arples Vintage Alhambra Bracelet at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All look definitely authentic but the price tags are ridiculous as usual...


I have some doubts ....

I was having so much fun wearing my WG TQ set which I totally love. I could not stop taking photos!  thanks to the TPFers who connected me with the pieces. Xoxo


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I have some doubts ....
> 
> I was having so much fun wearing my WG TQ set which I totally love. I could not stop taking photos!  thanks to the TPFers who connected me with the pieces. Xoxo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906669
> View attachment 4906670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906667


So lovely! You wear turquoise so well.


----------



## floridamama

surfer said:


> 29,800


That’s insane!


----------



## kimber418

surfer said:


> Playing and layering


THAT BRACELET!   I have to find one of those!   It's porcelain right?


----------



## surfer

kimber418 said:


> THAT BRACELET!   I have to find one of those!   It's porcelain right?


I think you mean the raspberries pink? If so yes it’s porcelain  sadly they don’t make them anymore and it seems any so requests have been denied. I have seen 20s and magic pendant but nothing in 5 motifs at all in the last 2 years. If you are after one I can keep an eye out from my contacts for you dear!


----------



## kimber418

Thank you surfer!  If you ever see one for sale will you let me know!


----------



## surfer

kimber418 said:


> Thank you surfer!  If you ever see one for sale will you let me know!


Sure can dear


----------



## Maria333

Happy New Year to everyone!! 

I wanted to ask for your opinion, ladies. I've dreamt of VCA turquoise earrings for a while. I have MOP in vintage size and I've never tried on the sweet size, I guess I just assumed it's a little smaller than vintage. I got these sweet turquoise babies for the new year from my partner, but they seem soooo tiny. I love the color though! What do you think do they look good on me? Keep or return?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Coconuts40

Maria333 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!!
> 
> I wanted to ask for your opinion, ladies. I've dreamt of VCA turquoise earrings for a while. I have MOP in vintage size and I've never tried on the sweet size, I guess I just assumed it's a little smaller than vintage. I got these sweet turquoise babies for the new year from my partner, but they seem soooo tiny. I love the color though! What do you think do they look good on me? Keep or return?
> Thanks a lot!!



Happy New Year!
First I must tell you that you are absolutely stunning.
The sweets are about half the size of the vintage size so there is quite a difference.  I am in my 40's and own these exact earrings, sweet turquoise/WG.  I also own a lot of vintage and pave VCA earrings.  My sweets, to this day, are my most used earrings.  I wear them to work, running quick errands, working out, etc......  I don't think they look too small on you if you intend to wear them casually.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Maria333

Coconuts40 said:


> Happy New Year!
> First I must tell you that you are absolutely stunning.
> The sweets are about half the size of the vintage size so there is quite a difference.  I am in my 40's and own these exact earrings, sweet turquoise/WG.  I also own a lot of vintage and pave VCA earrings.  My sweets, to this day, are my most used earrings.  I wear them to work, running quick errands, working out, etc......  I don't think they look too small on you if you intend to wear them casually.  Hope this helps.



Thank you, so nice of you to say!! 
It's good to know that you use them a lot, I also wanted something for everyday wear that I wouldn't feel on my ears. I must say I really really love that pop of color . I just am not sure if they're even noticable on me since my face is pretty big lol


----------



## bing-sta

Maria333 said:


> Thank you, so nice of you to say!!
> It's good to know that you use them a lot, I also wanted something for everyday wear that I wouldn't feel on my ears. I must say I really really love that pop of color . I just am not sure if they're even noticable on me since my face is pretty big lol


You are amazingly beautiful. I think the sweets look great for everyday wear. Depends on what you want to achieve but the colour pop is definitely noticeable!


----------



## BigAkoya

Maria333 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!!
> 
> I wanted to ask for your opinion, ladies. I've dreamt of VCA turquoise earrings for a while. I have MOP in vintage size and I've never tried on the sweet size, I guess I just assumed it's a little smaller than vintage. I got these sweet turquoise babies for the new year from my partner, but they seem soooo tiny. I love the color though! What do you think do they look good on me? Keep or return?
> Thanks a lot!!


Hi!  I think they look really cute on you.  But as you said, if you are worried they are disappearing on you and you're used to a bigger look, you could try the Perlee Couleurs in turquoise and exchange it.  The price is similar.  The difference of course is the Couleurs turquoise is a "dot" and not the Alhambra quatrefoil design, but I recently posted a photo of a model in the discussion thread wearing the turquoise Couleurs and it really pops on her.  Just a thought.

But if you like the Alhambra design and don't mind it being smaller than your VA MOP, it looks great on you, a tiny pop of color.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Happyish

Maria333 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!!
> 
> I wanted to ask for your opinion, ladies. I've dreamt of VCA turquoise earrings for a while. I have MOP in vintage size and I've never tried on the sweet size, I guess I just assumed it's a little smaller than vintage. I got these sweet turquoise babies for the new year from my partner, but they seem soooo tiny. I love the color though! What do you think do they look good on me? Keep or return?
> Thanks a lot!!


I think they look beautiful on you and the sweets are very easy to wear. However, I have two comments. 
First, if you're already having second thoughts they're probably not right. Save the money from this purchase and put it towards something that's exactly what you want (maybe the turquoise in the vintage size)?
Second, I had the same dilemma. I wanted these desperately, found a pair last year and then returned them. I too thought they were too small. They just looked juvenile and I realized I never would have bought them but for the hype . . .


----------



## Maria333

bing-sta said:


> You are amazingly beautiful. I think the sweets look great for everyday wear. Depends on what you want to achieve but the colour pop is definitely noticeable!



Thank you!! So nice to get compliments from fellow VCA lovers ☺️

I wanted a pair that would be very noticable popping from my dark hair. I feel like most earrings get lost because of the hair. I think I'll make more pictures of my self from different angles and with different lighting and try to see if these pop enough))


----------



## Maria333

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I think they look really cute on you.  But as you said, if you are worried they are disappearing on you and you're used to a bigger look, you could try the Perlee Couleurs in turquoise and exchange it.  The price is similar.  The difference of course is the Couleurs turquoise is a "dot" and not the Alhambra quatrefoil design, but I recently posted a photo of a model in the discussion thread wearing the turquoise Couleurs and it really pops on her.  Just a thought.
> 
> But if you like the Alhambra design and don't mind it being smaller than your VA MOP, it looks great on you, a tiny pop of color.  Happy New Year!



Thanks for the suggestion! I've actually never really thought about Perlee Couleurs line. Could you share your experience wearing these, are they heavy? 
Also I'm curious how VCA is doing so many turquoise pieces of Perlee Couleurs, I thought that they didn't have enough supply of turquoise. Interesting why the same turquoise cannot be used too make more of the vintage Alhambra pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

Maria333 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I've actually never really thought about Perlee Couleurs line. Could you share your experience wearing these, are they heavy?
> Also I'm curious how VCA is doing so many turquoise pieces of Perlee Couleurs, I thought that they didn't have enough supply of turquoise. Interesting why the same turquoise cannot be used too make more of the vintage Alhambra pieces.


Here is the photo I posted.  You can see how the size of Perlee Couleurs is quite larger.  

I love turquoise too, and I want a bigger look than the Sweets.  Like you, I also have the Vintage MOP earrings (WG).  Hence, I am thinking of getting a Perlee Couleurs turquoise set.

I think it would be worth it to try it on.  The fact you are asking on this forum if the Sweets looks good... to me, it seems the Sweets for you is not love at first sight.  The Sweets are definitely tiny, they were originally made for children. For me, the Sweets are too tiny, but it’s all preference.  

Try the Couleurs and see if you like it. It definitely pops more, and it is a cabachon and more 3-dimensional which is nice.  I think @DS2006 has them and they are gorgeous on her ear (can’t find her post... maybe she can repost). Her post is what made me look at this line to get a turquoise set. Also, Perlee Couleurs comes in a pendant, ring,and bracelet, so it’s a line you can build.

I just love the turquoise pieces in the photo below... such beautiful pops of color.  
Good luck to you!


----------



## Maria333

willeyi said:


> Here is the photo I posted.  You can see how the size of Perlee Couleurs is quite larger.
> 
> I love turquoise too, and I want a bigger look than the Sweets.  Like you, I also have the Vintage MOP earrings (WG).  Hence, I am thinking of getting a Perlee Couleurs turquoise set.
> 
> I think it would be worth it to try it on.  The fact you are asking on this forum if the Sweets looks good... to me, it seems the Sweets for you is not love at first sight.  The Sweets are definitely tiny, they were originally made for children. For me, the Sweets are too tiny, but it’s all preference.
> 
> Try the Couleurs and see if you like it. It definitely pops more, and it is a cabachon and more 3-dimensional which is nice.  I think @DS2006 has them and they are gorgeous on her ear (can’t find her post... maybe she can repost). Her post is what made me look at this line to get a turquoise set. Also, Perlee Couleurs comes in a pendant, ring,and bracelet, so it’s a line you can build.
> 
> I just love the turquoise pieces in the photo below... such beautiful pops of color.
> Good luck to you!
> View attachment 4943891



Gorgeous!!


----------



## DS2006

willeyi said:


> Here is the photo I posted.  You can see how the size of Perlee Couleurs is quite larger.
> 
> I love turquoise too, and I want a bigger look than the Sweets.  Like you, I also have the Vintage MOP earrings (WG).  Hence, I am thinking of getting a Perlee Couleurs turquoise set.
> 
> I think it would be worth it to try it on.  The fact you are asking on this forum if the Sweets looks good... to me, it seems the Sweets for you is not love at first sight.  The Sweets are definitely tiny, they were originally made for children. For me, the Sweets are too tiny, but it’s all preference.
> 
> Try the Couleurs and see if you like it. It definitely pops more, and it is a cabachon and more 3-dimensional which is nice.  I think @DS2006 has them and they are gorgeous on her ear (can’t find her post... maybe she can repost). Her post is what made me look at this line to get a turquoise set. Also, Perlee Couleurs comes in a pendant, ring,and bracelet, so it’s a line you can build.
> 
> I just love the turquoise pieces in the photo below... such beautiful pops of color.
> Good luck to you!
> View attachment 4943891


Thank you! I do love these earrings and am happy you want some of the Perlee turquoise, also! 

To answer @Maria333 's question, I suspect the demand for turquoise in Alhambra would far exceed the demand for Perlee pieces, so they can manage the quantity needed for the Perlee. I do love the turquoise earrings and do not find them heavy at all.  I'd definitely wear them with a wg VA MOP bracelet. They have the beaded edge which allows them to coordinate well with Alhambra pieces, either wg pave or MOP, I think.

This wasn't a very good picture, but at least it is a little more close up. (Ugh, too big!)


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I do love these earrings and am happy you want some of the Perlee turquoise, also!
> 
> To answer @Maria333 's question, I suspect the demand for turquoise in Alhambra would far exceed the demand for Perlee pieces, so they can manage the quantity needed for the Perlee. I do love the turquoise earrings and do not find them heavy at all.  I'd definitely wear them with a wg VA MOP bracelet. They have the beaded edge which allows them to coordinate well with Alhambra pieces, either wg pave or MOP, I think.
> 
> This wasn't a very good picture, but at least it is a little more close up. (Ugh, too big!)
> View attachment 4943953


Love them!  Such a big pop of color and it looks great on you! Thanks for sharing again... I’m gonna save this photo!


----------



## Coconuts40

Maria333 said:


> Thank you, so nice of you to say!!
> It's good to know that you use them a lot, I also wanted something for everyday wear that I wouldn't feel on my ears. I must say I really really love that pop of color . I just am not sure if they're even noticable on me since my face is pretty big lol



I should also add that in addition to my sweet turquoise/WG, I am also fortunate enough to also own the Vintage size Turquoise /WG earrings.  They are the same earring just different size, and I can tell you there are days when the vintage is too big and times when the sweet are too small. I think this completely depends on your lifestyle and wishes for these earrings. That's why it's often nice to have different sizes of earrings in your collection.  Turquoise is so difficult to get in the Alhambra collection, that getting the Vintage size may be very difficult.  The turquoise is so bright that they do 'pop' in the sweet size, especially against your dark hair.  With that said, I have no doubt you will make the right decision for you. Good luck deciding!


----------



## lynne_ross

Maria333 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!!
> 
> I wanted to ask for your opinion, ladies. I've dreamt of VCA turquoise earrings for a while. I have MOP in vintage size and I've never tried on the sweet size, I guess I just assumed it's a little smaller than vintage. I got these sweet turquoise babies for the new year from my partner, but they seem soooo tiny. I love the color though! What do you think do they look good on me? Keep or return?
> Thanks a lot!!


In person these are a nice pop of colour for casual every day wear. They are fairly small but I think that is what makes them very wearable. I see a number of mature woman wear sweet onyx earrings where I live. They act as a coloured stud. 
I think the sweets look great on you and pop against your hair, and it is so sweet of your partner to get them for you. 
The perlee pair are beautiful too and a good option for larger size. If you are wanting the ‘Alhambra’ look I would keep the sweets.


----------



## Maria333

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I do love these earrings and am happy you want some of the Perlee turquoise, also!
> 
> To answer @Maria333 's question, I suspect the demand for turquoise in Alhambra would far exceed the demand for Perlee pieces, so they can manage the quantity needed for the Perlee. I do love the turquoise earrings and do not find them heavy at all.  I'd definitely wear them with a wg VA MOP bracelet. They have the beaded edge which allows them to coordinate well with Alhambra pieces, either wg pave or MOP, I think.
> 
> This wasn't a very good picture, but at least it is a little more close up. (Ugh, too big!)
> View attachment 4943953



Wow so beautiful!! I love how the color pops against your hair, I think we have similar hair color. I appreciate you sharing the photo!
Thank you for the explanation regarding turquoise supply, makes sense.


----------



## DS2006

Maria333 said:


> Wow so beautiful!! I love how the color pops against your hair, I think we have similar hair color. I appreciate you sharing the photo!
> Thank you for the explanation regarding turquoise supply, makes sense.


Thank you! I think turquoise is one of the best colors on people with dark hair!  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Maria333

Coconuts40 said:


> I should also add that in addition to my sweet turquoise/WG, I am also fortunate enough to also own the Vintage size Turquoise /WG earrings.  They are the same earring just different size, and I can tell you there are days when the vintage is too big and times when the sweet are too small. I think this completely depends on your lifestyle and wishes for these earrings. That's why it's often nice to have different sizes of earrings in your collection.  Turquoise is so difficult to get in the Alhambra collection, that getting the Vintage size may be very difficult.  The turquoise is so bright that they do 'pop' in the sweet size, especially against your dark hair.  With that said, I have no doubt you will make the right decision for you. Good luck deciding!



That's great that you have both sizes, happy for you! It's so difficult to find vintage in turquoise. 
I feel like I'd be too nervous to buy from a reseller, I'm in panic about the possibility of getting a fake 
I think you're completely right, the size would depend on occasion and I specifically wanted a smaller size than vintage for everyday. I'm inclined to keep these since I already have a larger size in MOP. Maybe I'll get another vintage in carnelian or malachite later.
Thanks again!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Coconuts40 said:


> I should also add that in addition to my sweet turquoise/WG, I am also fortunate enough to also own the Vintage size Turquoise /WG earrings.  They are the same earring just different size, and I can tell you there are days when the vintage is too big and times when the sweet are too small. I think this completely depends on your lifestyle and wishes for these earrings. That's why it's often nice to have different sizes of earrings in your collection.  Turquoise is so difficult to get in the Alhambra collection, that getting the Vintage size may be very difficult.  The turquoise is so bright that they do 'pop' in the sweet size, especially against your dark hair.  With that said, I have no doubt you will make the right decision for you. Good luck deciding!


I agree with this. The turquoise in yellow gold are the only earrings that I have from the Sweet Alhambra line. I would generally think these earrings are too small, but turquoise is such a bright color that I actually think it looks best in a smaller size. It really packs a big punch!


----------



## Maria333

JewelryLover101 said:


> I agree with this. The turquoise in yellow gold are the only earrings that I have from the Sweet Alhambra line. I would generally think these earrings are too small, but turquoise is such a bright color that I actually think it looks best in a smaller size. It really packs a big punch!



That's a great point, thank you! I have a turquoise pendant that's about twice the size of sweet Alhambra and I tried it on as if it was an earring. Actually it does feel a bit too large for me with such a bright color for everyday wear.


----------



## nightbefore

@Maria333 I have also brown hair and larger face (my hairdresser thinks differently but atleast for me it is not small). I bought pave sweet studs as my first piece and I was doubting a lot if they were too small or not. they are indeed small but very practical and easy to wear. I wear them 24/7 also during working out, sleeping and showering. I also have 2nd and 3rd piercings (very tiny diamond studs). All together they actually look very present on my ear and give different vibe  if you already have vintage size why not some variety? As I said you can also do ear party with them


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I do love these earrings and am happy you want some of the Perlee turquoise, also!
> 
> To answer @Maria333 's question, I suspect the demand for turquoise in Alhambra would far exceed the demand for Perlee pieces, so they can manage the quantity needed for the Perlee. I do love the turquoise earrings and do not find them heavy at all.  I'd definitely wear them with a wg VA MOP bracelet. They have the beaded edge which allows them to coordinate well with Alhambra pieces, either wg pave or MOP, I think.
> 
> This wasn't a very good picture, but at least it is a little more close up. (Ugh, too big!)
> View attachment 4943953



Twins on the earrings dear  agree that this line can match so many other pieces!


----------



## Maria333

Thank you all so much for your opinions! It was really helpful to hear from you ladies. I decided that I'm happy with the smaller size since the color is extremely bright and definitely pops through my hair.

Now I'm having second thoughts about the shape 
I've never considered getting butterfly shape in earrings before because I was worried that it might look strange on me when I'm older. However the more I'm looking at it now the more I like it in this specific combination (sweet size & turquoise). Also, from pictures it looks like the sweet butterfly appears to be a tiny bit larger than clover due to the shape of the wings. I wish I had a store near me to try it on...

Would you exchange for the butterfly or keep the clover?
And if anyone here has experience wearing the butterfly, do the earrings stay in place with the wings up or turn while on the ears?


----------



## BigAkoya

Maria333 said:


> Thank you all so much for your opinions! It was really helpful to hear from you ladies. I decided that I'm happy with the smaller size since the color is extremely bright and definitely pops through my hair.
> 
> Now I'm having second thoughts about the shape
> I've never considered getting butterfly shape in earrings before because I was worried that it might look strange on me when I'm older. However the more I'm looking at it now the more I like it in this specific combination (sweet size & turquoise). Also, from pictures it looks like the sweet butterfly appears to be a tiny bit larger than clover due to the shape of the wings. I wish I had a store near me to try it on...
> 
> Would you exchange for the butterfly or keep the clover?
> And if anyone here has experience wearing the butterfly, do the earrings stay in place with the wings up or turn while on the ears?


Hi!  I think this... my honest opinion...
You are trying to convince yourself to love the Sweets, but you really don't "love" them.  Hence you are looking at other options that may be bigger.  Yet, you want something iconic VCA, and my gut says the Perlee Couleurs in turquoise is not iconic enough for you (e.g. you worry no one will recognize the Couleurs turquoise earring as VCA). So now you are thinking butterfly Sweets to try and get a bigger look.  Forgive me if these not your thoughts, but sometimes for me it helps to lay it all out pros/cons in order to make a decision. 

I agree with you that you may not like a tiny butterfly as you get older, it's still a really small earring. Also, all earrings move slightly, and if the wings are not in the perfect angle, it may annoy you, so that's two strikes against the butterfly hence I would skip it.

Size seems to be your issue, so I think you need to do a true test to get it out of the way...
I think you should wear the earrings at home and see if you even notice the Sweets when you are moving naturally. Look at them without tucking your hair behind your ear (that doesn't count unless you hair is always tucked back). Also, staring at them closeup doesn't count either.  It needs to be natural.  Wear you hair as you normally do and just walk up to a mirror casually.  If you see them at a normal range (distance is key) and they pop, then perfect! If you have to get close and move your head/tuck your hair, then I honestly think you need to get something else. I think your whole point in wanting them to "pop" is so that others can see them, not just you when you are staring closely at a mirror.  You two can also sit at the dining table which is a normal range... can he see those earrings without trying hard?  And when I mean see them, it is seeing the Alhambra motif, not just a peek of turquoise color because if you only just wanted a turquoise color on your ear, Couleurs is big pop of turquoise but it seems you don't like Couleurs.  Said another way, when you wear your Vintage size earrings, you truly cannot miss they are Alhambra due to the size (sorry... I hope that all made sense!). 

Then... I think you need to prioritize two things: Size or stone.  Do you want the size larger?  Does the stone have to be turquoise?  Which is the priority?  For me, I love turquoise, but my priority with jewelry is always size.  I like bold jewelry, and no matter how much I love a piece, if it's too tiny/dainty, I will pass.  Some people love dainty jewelry, so you have to ask yourself what is your jewelry style and priority. 

With the above... perhaps you now have a clearer view...
If your heart says I love them and can live with the smaller size, then keep the Sweets. 
If your heart still has doubt, then skip the Sweets and perhaps get another Vintage Alhambra earring in a different stone. There are lots of other beautiful stone options.  Or how about small Frivole earrings... those will really pop on your ears.

Those are just my thoughts to help.  And of course, this is all preference and there is never a bad VCA piece.  All VCA pieces are gorgeous... it's just which you will love the most. 

I would also suggest you order online, compare, and then keep the one that makes your heart sing.  Earrings are really finicky as each person's earlobe is different, their face, the way their hair lands against the ears, etc. 

Sorry for the long post, but I hope it was helpful.  Good luck to you!


----------



## lynne_ross

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I think this... my honest opinion...
> You are trying to convince yourself to love the Sweets, but you really don't "love" them.  Hence you are looking at other options that may be bigger.  Yet, you want something iconic VCA, and my gut says the Perlee Couleurs in turquoise is not iconic enough for you (e.g. you worry no one will recognize the Couleurs turquoise earring as VCA). So now you are thinking butterfly Sweets to try and get a bigger look.  Forgive me if these not your thoughts, but sometimes for me it helps to lay it all out pros/cons in order to make a decision.
> 
> I agree with you that you may not like a tiny butterfly as you get older, it's still a really small earring. Also, all earrings move slightly, and if the wings are not in the perfect angle, it may annoy you, so that's two strikes against the butterfly hence I would skip it.
> 
> Size seems to be your issue, so I think you need to do a true test to get it out of the way...
> I think you should wear the earrings at home and see if you even notice the Sweets when you are moving naturally. Look at them without tucking your hair behind your ear (that doesn't count unless you hair is always tucked back). Also, staring at them closeup doesn't count either.  It needs to be natural.  Wear you hair as you normally do and just walk up to a mirror casually.  If you see them at a normal range (distance is key) and they pop, then perfect! If you have to get close and move your head/tuck your hair, then I honestly think you need to get something else. I think your whole point in wanting them to "pop" is so that others can see them, not just you when you are staring closely at a mirror.  You two can also sit at the dining table which is a normal range... can he see those earrings without trying hard?  And when I mean see them, it is seeing the Alhambra motif, not just a peek of turquoise color because if you only just wanted a turquoise color on your ear, Couleurs is big pop of turquoise but it seems you don't like Couleurs.  Said another way, when you wear your Vintage size earrings, you truly cannot miss they are Alhambra due to the size (sorry... I hope that all made sense!).
> 
> Then... I think you need to prioritize two things: Size or stone.  Do you want the size larger?  Does the stone have to be turquoise?  Which is the priority?  For me, I love turquoise, but my priority with jewelry is always size.  I like bold jewelry, and no matter how much I love a piece, if it's too tiny/dainty, I will pass.  Some people love dainty jewelry, so you have to ask yourself what is your jewelry style and priority.
> 
> With the above... perhaps you now have a clearer view...
> If your heart says I love them and can live with the smaller size, then keep the Sweets.
> If your heart still has doubt, then skip the Sweets and perhaps get another Vintage Alhambra earring in a different stone. There are lots of other beautiful stone options.  Or how about small Frivole earrings... those will really pop on your ears.
> 
> Those are just my thoughts to help.  And of course, this is all preference and there is never a bad VCA piece.  All VCA pieces are gorgeous... it's just which you will love the most.
> 
> I would also suggest you order online, compare, and then keep the one that makes your heart sing.  Earrings are really finicky as each person's earlobe is different, their face, the way their hair lands against the ears, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I hope it was helpful.  Good luck to you!


Great response  to help Maria sort out her thoughts.


----------



## marbella8

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I think this... my honest opinion...
> You are trying to convince yourself to love the Sweets, but you really don't "love" them.  Hence you are looking at other options that may be bigger.  Yet, you want something iconic VCA, and my gut says the Perlee Couleurs in turquoise is not iconic enough for you (e.g. you worry no one will recognize the Couleurs turquoise earring as VCA). So now you are thinking butterfly Sweets to try and get a bigger look.  Forgive me if these not your thoughts, but sometimes for me it helps to lay it all out pros/cons in order to make a decision.
> 
> I agree with you that you may not like a tiny butterfly as you get older, it's still a really small earring. Also, all earrings move slightly, and if the wings are not in the perfect angle, it may annoy you, so that's two strikes against the butterfly hence I would skip it.
> 
> Size seems to be your issue, so I think you need to do a true test to get it out of the way...
> I think you should wear the earrings at home and see if you even notice the Sweets when you are moving naturally. Look at them without tucking your hair behind your ear (that doesn't count unless you hair is always tucked back). Also, staring at them closeup doesn't count either.  It needs to be natural.  Wear you hair as you normally do and just walk up to a mirror casually.  If you see them at a normal range (distance is key) and they pop, then perfect! If you have to get close and move your head/tuck your hair, then I honestly think you need to get something else. I think your whole point in wanting them to "pop" is so that others can see them, not just you when you are staring closely at a mirror.  You two can also sit at the dining table which is a normal range... can he see those earrings without trying hard?  And when I mean see them, it is seeing the Alhambra motif, not just a peek of turquoise color because if you only just wanted a turquoise color on your ear, Couleurs is big pop of turquoise but it seems you don't like Couleurs.  Said another way, when you wear your Vintage size earrings, you truly cannot miss they are Alhambra due to the size (sorry... I hope that all made sense!).
> 
> Then... I think you need to prioritize two things: Size or stone.  Do you want the size larger?  Does the stone have to be turquoise?  Which is the priority?  For me, I love turquoise, but my priority with jewelry is always size.  I like bold jewelry, and no matter how much I love a piece, if it's too tiny/dainty, I will pass.  Some people love dainty jewelry, so you have to ask yourself what is your jewelry style and priority.
> 
> With the above... perhaps you now have a clearer view...
> If your heart says I love them and can live with the smaller size, then keep the Sweets.
> If your heart still has doubt, then skip the Sweets and perhaps get another Vintage Alhambra earring in a different stone. There are lots of other beautiful stone options.  Or how about small Frivole earrings... those will really pop on your ears.
> 
> Those are just my thoughts to help.  And of course, this is all preference and there is never a bad VCA piece.  All VCA pieces are gorgeous... it's just which you will love the most.
> 
> I would also suggest you order online, compare, and then keep the one that makes your heart sing.  Earrings are really finicky as each person's earlobe is different, their face, the way their hair lands against the ears, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I hope it was helpful.  Good luck to you!



ITA- if you are looking for a pop of turquoise, I’d wait for something else. I’ve tried the sweets and they are too small for anyone over 30-35 or anyone who doesn’t wear super-dainty jewelry. Don’t settle. Wait for a pair of the vintage turquoise to come up for not a herrendous markup. I really like the perlees, but if you want to wear VCA for the fact of people knowing it’s VCA, the Perlee earrings won’t serve that purpose. Good luck!


----------



## amiravander

I tried to do the sweet earrings, but just like @marbella8 , they are too small for me as well. I'm waiting for vintage or magic earrings to come up for sale.

A couple of days ago, I was able to purchase a WG Turquoise Magic Pendant (the one that has the VCA clasp on top), and am super excited for it to arrive, as it will be my first turquoise piece!


----------



## Maria333

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I think this... my honest opinion...
> You are trying to convince yourself to love the Sweets, but you really don't "love" them.  Hence you are looking at other options that may be bigger.  Yet, you want something iconic VCA, and my gut says the Perlee Couleurs in turquoise is not iconic enough for you (e.g. you worry no one will recognize the Couleurs turquoise earring as VCA). So now you are thinking butterfly Sweets to try and get a bigger look.  Forgive me if these not your thoughts, but sometimes for me it helps to lay it all out pros/cons in order to make a decision.
> 
> I agree with you that you may not like a tiny butterfly as you get older, it's still a really small earring. Also, all earrings move slightly, and if the wings are not in the perfect angle, it may annoy you, so that's two strikes against the butterfly hence I would skip it.
> 
> Size seems to be your issue, so I think you need to do a true test to get it out of the way...
> I think you should wear the earrings at home and see if you even notice the Sweets when you are moving naturally. Look at them without tucking your hair behind your ear (that doesn't count unless you hair is always tucked back). Also, staring at them closeup doesn't count either.  It needs to be natural.  Wear you hair as you normally do and just walk up to a mirror casually.  If you see them at a normal range (distance is key) and they pop, then perfect! If you have to get close and move your head/tuck your hair, then I honestly think you need to get something else. I think your whole point in wanting them to "pop" is so that others can see them, not just you when you are staring closely at a mirror.  You two can also sit at the dining table which is a normal range... can he see those earrings without trying hard?  And when I mean see them, it is seeing the Alhambra motif, not just a peek of turquoise color because if you only just wanted a turquoise color on your ear, Couleurs is big pop of turquoise but it seems you don't like Couleurs.  Said another way, when you wear your Vintage size earrings, you truly cannot miss they are Alhambra due to the size (sorry... I hope that all made sense!).
> 
> Then... I think you need to prioritize two things: Size or stone.  Do you want the size larger?  Does the stone have to be turquoise?  Which is the priority?  For me, I love turquoise, but my priority with jewelry is always size.  I like bold jewelry, and no matter how much I love a piece, if it's too tiny/dainty, I will pass.  Some people love dainty jewelry, so you have to ask yourself what is your jewelry style and priority.
> 
> With the above... perhaps you now have a clearer view...
> If your heart says I love them and can live with the smaller size, then keep the Sweets.
> If your heart still has doubt, then skip the Sweets and perhaps get another Vintage Alhambra earring in a different stone. There are lots of other beautiful stone options.  Or how about small Frivole earrings... those will really pop on your ears.
> 
> Those are just my thoughts to help.  And of course, this is all preference and there is never a bad VCA piece.  All VCA pieces are gorgeous... it's just which you will love the most.
> 
> I would also suggest you order online, compare, and then keep the one that makes your heart sing.  Earrings are really finicky as each person's earlobe is different, their face, the way their hair lands against the ears, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I hope it was helpful.  Good luck to you!



@willeyi, thank you so much for taking the time to share your thoughts, very very helpful!! You could definitely be an excellent therapist (maybe you already are  )
You are 99% right on everything, thank you for laying it out so clearly!


willeyi said:


> I think you need to prioritize two things: Size or stone.


Three stone is definitely a priority, I really wanted turquoise from VCA. I think I just got stuck with my expectation of the size being about 20% bigger than what it actually is in sweets. I probably wouldn't want it in vintage size since I wanted everyday studs and I can't wear my vintage earrings daily because feel too heavy for my ears.



willeyi said:


> Yet, you want something iconic VCA, and my gut says the Perlee Couleurs in turquoise is not iconic enough for you (e.g. you worry no one will recognize the Couleurs turquoise earring as VCA).



I do want something iconic VCA, but I'm not worried about Perlee Couleurs being less recognizable, i work in a very casual environment where nobody cares about brands. I could bet that 90% have never heard about VCA. I'm just not a fan of round shaped earrings in myself. My face is pretty round I feel like round shaped earrings only accentuate it. Also I feel like I'd need to think more about my outfit to suit Perlee Couleurs whereas Clover guess with anything.



willeyi said:


> Some people love dainty jewelry, so you have to ask yourself what is your jewelry style and priority.



Most of my jewelry is very dainty except for the earrings and I specifically wanted everyday studs because I don't have any.



willeyi said:


> I think you should wear the earrings at home and see if you even notice the Sweets when you are moving naturally.



You're right! I'll just give myself a week or two and do that. When I just got my vintage MOP i was having a lot of doubts too, I guess I'm just extra picky with earrings. Funny, because bags are always an easy purchase for me.



willeyi said:


> Sorry for the long post, but I hope it was helpful. Good luck to you!



Thanks a lot again!! I really appreciate you writing such a long post to help me decide!


----------



## Maria333

amiravander said:


> I tried to do the sweet earrings, but just like @marbella8 , they are too small for me as well. I'm waiting for vintage or magic earrings to come up for sale.
> 
> A couple of days ago, I was able to purchase a WG Turquoise Magic Pendant (the one that has the VCA clasp on top), and am super excited for it to arrive, as it will be my first turquoise piece!



Congrats with getting turquoise pendant!! So happy for you! I can only imagine how difficult it is to find one from a reputable seller at an acceptable price! And best of luck finding the earrings!


----------



## Lien

I can't find the Heritage thread.  So will just post these in this thread for now.

My heritage earrings finally came back from Place Vendome, some 9 months later!!  They're GORGEOUS!!  Picking them up from my local boutique next week.


----------



## baghagg

Lien said:


> I can't find the Heritage thread.  So will just post these in this thread for now.
> 
> My heritage earrings finally came back from Place Vendome, some 9 months later!!  They're GORGEOUS!!  Picking them up from my local boutique next week.


These are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Happyish

Lien said:


> I can't find the Heritage thread.  So will just post these in this thread for now.
> 
> My heritage earrings finally came back from Place Vendome, some 9 months later!!  They're GORGEOUS!!  Picking them up from my local boutique next week.


These are beautiful! What was done that took so long?


----------



## Lien

Happyish said:


> These are beautiful! What was done that took so long?



Thank you!

I had the TQ replaced completely, posts put in (earrings came with no posts), diamonds checked and settings checked and cleaned up, re-polished.  I also asked for Omega backs; not sure if I got them but will find out when I pick the earrings up next week.

I think it was their lockdowns too, that contributed to the long wait.


----------



## nicole0612

Lien said:


> I can't find the Heritage thread.  So will just post these in this thread for now.
> 
> My heritage earrings finally came back from Place Vendome, some 9 months later!!  They're GORGEOUS!!  Picking them up from my local boutique next week.


I am so happy for you. These are truly heirloom pieces, and such a history behind them I am sure.


----------



## Happyish

Lien said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I had the TQ replaced completely, posts put in (earrings came with no posts), diamonds checked and settings checked and cleaned up, re-polished.  I also asked for Omega backs; not sure if I got them but will find out when I pick the earrings up next week.
> 
> I think it was their lockdowns too, that contributed to the long wait.


The time passes, and now they're on their way home. Wear them well and enjoy.


----------



## Lien

nicole0612 said:


> I am so happy for you. These are truly heirloom pieces, and such a history behind them I am sure.



Thank you.  You know what, Nicole.  I'd love to learn about their provenance.  Let me see if I can glean anything from my boutique manager (the one who's helping me now), haha.


----------



## nicole0612

Lien said:


> Thank you.  You know what, Nicole.  I'd love to learn about their provenance.  Let me see if I can glean anything from my boutique manager (the one who's helping me now), haha.


If she can provide any hints to the history, it would be fascinating! Thank you for sharing and I am so glad they finally are returning home to you.


----------



## baghagg

Why was the turquoise replaced?  What was wrong with the turquoise?


----------



## fice16

Lien said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I had the TQ replaced completely, posts put in (earrings came with no posts), diamonds checked and settings checked and cleaned up, re-polished.  I also asked for Omega backs; not sure if I got them but will find out when I pick the earrings up next week.
> 
> I think it was their lockdowns too, that contributed to the long wait.



Your TQ earrings look absolutely gorgeous.   
Would you mind to share how much VCA charged for the TQ replacement?


----------



## DS2006

Lien said:


> I can't find the Heritage thread.  So will just post these in this thread for now.
> 
> My heritage earrings finally came back from Place Vendome, some 9 months later!!  They're GORGEOUS!!  Picking them up from my local boutique next week.


They look even more gorgeous than before! It is great to know VCA will care for pieces many years later!


----------



## kimber418

Beautiful Earrings!   You must be so excited to wear them!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lien said:


> I can't find the Heritage thread.  So will just post these in this thread for now.
> 
> My heritage earrings finally came back from Place Vendome, some 9 months later!!  They're GORGEOUS!!  Picking them up from my local boutique next week.


Wow! these are sooooo gooooood


----------



## Lien

baghagg said:


> Why was the turquoise replaced?  What was wrong with the turquoise?



The TQ was very green.  I think the earrings were made in the 60's or 70's.  I did some research into their origin but still can't tell when they were made exactly.  Anyhow, the TQ turned green over several decades.  So I decided to replace it.

Here's the TQ in my earrings vs the block of TQ which replaced it:
View attachment 5057850


----------



## Lien

fice16 said:


> Your TQ earrings look absolutely gorgeous.
> Would you mind to share how much VCA charged for the TQ replacement?



I was quoted for all the work together.  So I don't know how much went to the TQ replacement.  All together, it cost me approx USD2,400.


----------



## Lien

DS2006 said:


> They look even more gorgeous than before! It is great to know VCA will care for pieces many years later!



Yes, it is amazing!  I guess this is one of the reasons we buy and covet this line.  As long as VCA can find the item in their system or their archive, they will repair/service it.  According to VCA SA's, VCA has a separate Heritage Department who looks after solely heritage items.  Apparently, VCA has bought heritage items from auctions and then (after servicing, I presume) turned around and listed the items for sale at multiple times, lol.  I guess I could sell my earrings back to them but I won't.  I love them too much!


----------



## Lien

kimber418 said:


> Beautiful Earrings!   You must be so excited to wear them!



Thank you.

Super excited.  I plan to wear them with my TQ Rose de Noel.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> The TQ was very green.  I think the earrings were made in the 60's or 70's.  I did some research into their origin but still can't tell when they were made exactly.  Anyhow, the TQ turned green over several decades.  So I decided to replace it.
> 
> Here's the TQ in my earrings vs the block of TQ which replaced it:
> View attachment 5057850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057849


The color looks beautiful. 
If I had to guess about your old turquoise, as it was from the 60s-70s, my guess is the turquoise came from the Sleeping Beauty mine in Globe, AZ.  It was known for its robin's egg, sky blue color.  Pure, with almost no matrix (the dark spider lines from the host stone that is common in turquoise).  I read in an article many European jewelry houses used it, and much of the Sleeping Beauty supply was exported to France and Italy.  The mine closed in 2012.

Congrats to you on your new earrings!


----------



## baghagg

BigAkoya said:


> The color looks beautiful.
> If I had to guess about your old turquoise, as it was from the 60s-70s, my guess is the turquoise came from the Sleeping Beauty mine in Globe, AZ.  It was known for its robin's egg, sky blue color.  !


That's interesting, because to my eye I was thinking the replacement turquoise appears to be Sleeping Beauty..


----------



## BigAkoya

baghagg said:


> That's interesting, because to my eye I was thinking the replacement turquoise appears to be Sleeping Beauty..



Yes, it does to me too.  But, I didn't want to drag this conversation out, so I did not comment on the rough piece.
I think the rough shown in the photo is also Sleeping Beauty.  It is so pure.  It just has not changed in color.  I personally think VCA still has a stash of Sleeping Beauty on reserve, for replacement of older pieces especially high jewellery.  They just don't have enough to make mass produced pieces such as Alhambra as part of a current line.

My rationale for this is VCA created some beautiful high jewellery using turquoise.  Every high jewellery collection it seems has turquoise.  They surely would have thought ahead that some of these pieces might need to be replaced as they would be chipped or the color changed.  The stash is for this purpose.  Their high jewellery clients woudld be majorly disappointed if they needed a turquoise piece replaced and VCA said, "sorry, we can't do it".

As FYI... I have turquoise pieces from Tiffany.  My pieces have definitely changed color over the years.  The piece I "touch" the most are my earrings.  My "well moisturized silky soft hands/fingers" are all over the turquoise stone when I put my earrings on, and the turquoise has turned greenish due to the oils.  I actually had Tiffany replace them once which they did.  We all know turquoise is very sensitive to chemicals and oils.  Turquoise is now stabilized, but even so, it will change color over the years if worn often, especially against skin.  I am not surprised the earrings turned green.  There is no other way to put on earrings without fingers being all over the stone.

I may be totally wrong, and I am certainly not a gemstone expert, but that's my theory on turquoise at VCA... the secret stash.   
Maybe they can convince the owners of Sleeping Beauty to open up the mine again for turquoise, but I think mining copper was more profitable.

ETA:  Oh, and since you know about Sleeping Beauty, if you look at @Lien original post of her new earrings, you would swear those are Sleeping Beauty stones.  So beautiful!  They just have this robin's egg blue glow that is hard to beat.


----------



## fice16

Lien said:


> I was quoted for all the work together.  So I don't know how much went to the TQ replacement.  All together, it cost me approx USD2,400.



That's wonderful!  I think VCA is charging a very reasonable amount for the entire restoration work.  
Can't wait to see you wear these TQ earrings with your TQ Rose de Noel.


----------



## Lien

I love love love that my earrings has sparked a debate/discussion about TQ and VCA's source or supply thereof.  Thank you, @BigAkoya and @baghagg for contributing.

I don't know much about their sources or how much of a stash they have, but I really wouldn't be surprised if indeed they are keeping a stash to replace heritage items like mine, ie. several decades old and for the super wealthy clientele's HJ lines.

Would love to see more TQ experts chime in with their thoughts on this topic.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> I love love love that my earrings has sparked a debate/discussion about TQ and VCA's source or supply thereof.  Thank you, @BigAkoya and @baghagg for contributing.
> 
> I don't know much about their sources or how much of a stash they have, but I really wouldn't be surprised if indeed they are keeping a stash to replace heritage items like mine, ie. several decades old and for the super wealthy clientele's HJ lines.
> 
> Would love to see more TQ experts chime in with their thoughts on this topic.


Exactly!  I love your earrings and the turquoise color is gorgeous.  Today, your earrings are called Heritage/Vintage.  But when they were first produced, I am certain it was high jewellery!


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> Exactly!  I love your earrings and the turquoise color is gorgeous.  Today, your earrings are called Heritage/Vintage.  But when they were first produced, I am certain it was high jewellery!



Ooooh, I had a discussion with some VCA fan friends about this.  We weren't certain if mine were HJ but I would be absolutely chuffed if indeed they were sold as such.  ***doing a little dance***


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> Ooooh, I had a discussion with some VCA fan friends about this.  We weren't certain if mine were HJ but I would be absolutely chuffed if indeed they were sold as such.  ***doing a little dance***


By the way, is the metal WG or platinum?


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, is the metal WG or platinum?



That's an excellent Q.  I don't know.  But I will ask the boutique manager.  It should be Pt...I just found this information!!  Your post prompted me to look at the work order, and somehow I completely missed this very important piece of information (duh, Lien!! lol).  You were absolutely spot-on!!  Incredible!!




And, I found out also that the Maison's flagship workshop is actually based in Switzerland, not Paris as I'd thought.  I don't know, however, if my earrings were serviced at the workshop in Paris or in Switzerland.  Another Q to ask my boutique manager.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> That's an excellent Q.  I don't know.  But I will ask the boutique manager.  It should be Pt...I just found this information!!  Your post prompted me to look at the work order, and somehow I completely missed this very important piece of information (duh, Lien!! lol).
> 
> View attachment 5057965
> 
> 
> And, I found out also that the Maison's flagship workshop is actually based in Switzerland, not Paris as I'd thought.  I don't know, however, if my earrings were serviced at the workshop in Paris or in Switzerland.  Another Q to ask my boutique manager.


I knew it!  High Jewelry!  Here is why I asked about your metal.  I am a big fan of fine jewelry and gemstones (not just VCA).  Platinum is my metal of choice.  I had asked if they would actually make an Alhambra set for me in platinum and they said no. 

I attended L’ECOLE, VCA’s jewelry school when it came to NYC. I asked them at class why they would not do a SO Alhambra in platinum, and the response was platinum is usually reserved for high jewelry.

Congrats on your high jewelry piece! Woo hoo!


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> I knew it!  High Jewelry!  Here is why I asked about your metal.  I am a big fan of fine jewelry and gemstones (not just VCA).  Platinum is my metal of choice.  I had asked if they would actually make an Alhambra set for me in platinum and they said no.
> 
> I attended L’ECOLE, VCA’s jewelry school when it came to NYC. I asked them at class why they would not do a SO Alhambra in platinum, and the response was platinum is usually reserved for high jewelry.
> 
> Congrats on your high jewelry piece! Woo hoo!



You were absolutely spot on!!  Woooow!  I wonder if that school exists in SG.  I'd love to attend it.  Yes, when you asked about the metal, I knew what you were asking, hence prompting me to look a bit more closely at the work order.  My very first HJ piece!  Yaaaay!!  I only bought them on the basis that they were a heritage item.  Little did I know that I was venturing into HJ, haha.

Woooo hoooo indeed!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, it does to me too.  But, I didn't want to drag this conversation out, so I did not comment on the rough piece.
> I think the rough shown in the photo is also Sleeping Beauty.  It is so pure.  It just has not changed in color.  I personally think VCA still has a stash of Sleeping Beauty on reserve, for replacement of older pieces especially high jewellery.  They just don't have enough to make mass produced pieces such as Alhambra as part of a current line.
> 
> My rationale for this is VCA created some beautiful high jewellery using turquoise.  Every high jewellery collection it seems has turquoise.  They surely would have thought ahead that some of these pieces might need to be replaced as they would be chipped or the color changed.  The stash is for this purpose.  Their high jewellery clients woudld be majorly disappointed if they needed a turquoise piece replaced and VCA said, "sorry, we can't do it".
> 
> As FYI... I have turquoise pieces from Tiffany.  My pieces have definitely changed color over the years.  The piece I "touch" the most are my earrings.  My "well moisturized silky soft hands/fingers" are all over the turquoise stone when I put my earrings on, and the turquoise has turned greenish due to the oils.  I actually had Tiffany replace them once which they did.  We all know turquoise is very sensitive to chemicals and oils.  Turquoise is now stabilized, but even so, it will change color over the years if worn often, especially against skin.  I am not surprised the earrings turned green.  There is no other way to put on earrings without fingers being all over the stone.
> 
> I may be totally wrong, and I am certainly not a gemstone expert, but that's my theory on turquoise at VCA... the secret stash.
> Maybe they can convince the owners of Sleeping Beauty to open up the mine again for turquoise, but I think mining copper was more profitable.
> 
> ETA:  Oh, and since you know about Sleeping Beauty, if you look at @Lien original post of her new earrings, you would swear those are Sleeping Beauty stones.  So beautiful!  They just have this robin's egg blue glow that is hard to beat.



i love sleeping beauty. My mom has a chunky cabochon ring with this stone and it’s just perfect - although surprisingly the color has not changed at all (although maybe that’s because she never wears it). I was surprised to discover when I went to Utah in December that there are stillpieces made with Sleeping Beauty that are available for sale in the western/Native American shops...expensive but not insane...so it’s still out there somewhat.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> You were absolutely spot on!!  Woooow!  I wonder if that school exists in SG.  I'd love to attend it.  Yes, when you asked about the metal, I knew what you were asking, hence prompting me to look a bit more closely at the work order.  My very first HJ piece!  Yaaaay!!  I only bought them on the basis that they were a heritage item.  Little did I know that I was venturing into HJ, haha.
> 
> Woooo hoooo indeed!!


I am so excited for you and your gorgeous piece!
On the metal question, yes... it's so funny.  All I wanted was an Alhambra set, but instead of using WG for the metal, I asked them to use Platinum (I know, no one will know if it's WG vs. Platinum, but I will know).  Horrors! What?  You want to use Platinum for the casual Alhambra line?  I now know that's what they were thinking, but the gentlemen was very polite and explained "No Madam, Platinum is usually reserved for our High Jewelry".    
I am sure there are exceptions of course.  

On L'ECOLE, there are two permanent schools and three travelling schools.  A travelling school is where they come to the location every few years.  The travelling schools are in NYC, Dubai, and Tokyo.  The two permanent schools are in Paris and... Hong Kong!  Yes... HK... just a hop and skip away from you!  

They do exhibitions as well as hold classes.  If you are interested, I would suggest you take a week and sign up for classes back to back and just enjoy the week there.  I did that when L'ECOLE came to NYC. I just packed in as many classes as I could during that week.  It was so worth it. 

Regarding Switzerland vs. Paris, I am almost certain their main workshop is at Place Vendome in Paris.  It's been there since VCA opened at Place Vendome in 1906 (hence their logo is the Vendome Column).  VCA was bought by Richemont (same owner of Cartier) in 1999, so based on what you asid, I wonder if Richemont opened a workshop in Switzerland.  I would love to hear what your SA says about a workshop in Switzerland, and if it's true, is it for any Richemont brand (e.g. VCA, Cartier, Buccellati...) or specific for VCA? 

Here is the link to the L'ECOLE so you can browse overall.  Then scroll all the way to the bottom and click on the HK school.  Wow... you are so lucky you are close to a permanent school.  
Homepage | L'ÉCOLE School of Jewelry Arts (lecolevancleefarpels.com)

By the way, I travel a lot on business (well, used to) and used to fly to Asia.  SG is beautiful, but soooo hot!  I was in suits, dying of heat.   During my business trips, I often went to SG, but I would do a quick hop over to HK for the weekend.  I think it's only a little over 4 hours, but that's a short flight when you're talking travel in Asia as I am sure you know.  Take a look at the website and classes and see if any interest you.  I really enjoyed them and plan to take more classes when L'ECOLE comes back to NYC.  

I am sure you're going to love this piece even more knowing it's high jewelry!  
I went back to your original post and it's gorgeous.  Please post mods shots if you're not shy.  
So happy for you!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I am so excited for you and your gorgeous piece!
> On the metal question, yes... it's so funny.  All I wanted was an Alhambra set, but instead of using WG for the metal, I asked them to use Platinum (I know, no one will know if it's WG vs. Platinum, but I will know).  Horrors! What?  You want to use Platinum for the casual Alhambra line?  I now know that's what they were thinking, but the gentlemen was very polite and explained "No Madam, Platinum is usually reserved for our High Jewelry".
> I am sure there are exceptions of course.
> 
> On L'ECOLE, there are two permanent schools and three travelling schools.  A travelling school is where they come to the location every few years.  The travelling schools are in NYC, Dubai, and Tokyo.  The two permanent schools are in Paris and... Hong Kong!  Yes... HK... just a hop and skip away from you!
> 
> They do exhibitions as well as hold classes.  If you are interested, I would suggest you take a week and sign up for classes back to back and just enjoy the week there.  I did that when L'ECOLE came to NYC. I just packed in as many classes as I could during that week.  It was so worth it.
> 
> Regarding Switzerland vs. Paris, I am almost certain their main workshop is at Place Vendome in Paris.  It's been there since VCA opened at Place Vendome in 1906 (hence their logo is the Vendome Column).  VCA was bought by Richemont (same owner of Cartier) in 1999, so based on what you asid, I wonder if Richemont opened a workshop in Switzerland.  I would love to hear what your SA says about a workshop in Switzerland, and if it's true, is it for any Richemont brand (e.g. VCA, Cartier, Buccellati...) or specific for VCA?
> 
> Here is the link to the L'ECOLE so you can browse overall.  Then scroll all the way to the bottom and click on the HK school.  Wow... you are so lucky you are close to a permanent school.
> Homepage | L'ÉCOLE School of Jewelry Arts (lecolevancleefarpels.com)
> 
> By the way, I travel a lot on business (well, used to) and used to fly to Asia.  SG is beautiful, but soooo hot!  I was in suits, dying of heat.   During my business trips, I often went to SG, but I would do a quick hop over to HK for the weekend.  I think it's only a little over 4 hours, but that's a short flight when you're talking travel in Asia as I am sure you know.  Take a look at the website and classes and see if any interest you.  I really enjoyed them and plan to take more classes when L'ECOLE comes back to NYC.
> 
> I am sure you're going to love this piece even more knowing it's high jewelry!
> I went back to your original post and it's gorgeous.  Please post mods shots if you're not shy.
> So happy for you!


Thanks for reminder on the Hk school. I was going to sign my daughter up last year for one of the kids classes but then covid....should be all open now!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for reminder on the Hk school. I was going to sign my daughter up last year for one of the kids classes but then covid....should be all open now!


Wow... you live in HK!  I am sure your daughter would love those classes for kids! 
Yes, it is open as I received an email they opened again.  There is also a gold exhibition going on now, so that would be nice plus. Here is the L'ECOLE HK link:  Homepage | L'ÉCOLE School of Jewelry Arts (lecolevancleefarpels.com)

And... in case you like tea, Fortnum & Mason opened in HK!  You are so lucky, so many great places.
Fortnum & Mason is also at K11 MUSEA/Victoria Dockside (where L'ECOLE HK also is), so maybe you and your daughter would enjoy afternoon tea:   Hong Kong - Fortnum & Mason (fortnumandmason.com)


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, it does to me too.  But, I didn't want to drag this conversation out, so I did not comment on the rough piece.
> I think the rough shown in the photo is also Sleeping Beauty.  It is so pure.  It just has not changed in color.  I personally think VCA still has a stash of Sleeping Beauty on reserve, for replacement of older pieces especially high jewellery.  They just don't have enough to make mass produced pieces such as Alhambra as part of a current line.
> 
> My rationale for this is VCA created some beautiful high jewellery using turquoise.  Every high jewellery collection it seems has turquoise.  They surely would have thought ahead that some of these pieces might need to be replaced as they would be chipped or the color changed.  The stash is for this purpose.  Their high jewellery clients woudld be majorly disappointed if they needed a turquoise piece replaced and VCA said, "sorry, we can't do it".
> 
> As FYI... I have turquoise pieces from Tiffany.  My pieces have definitely changed color over the years.  The piece I "touch" the most are my earrings.  My "well moisturized silky soft hands/fingers" are all over the turquoise stone when I put my earrings on, and the turquoise has turned greenish due to the oils.  I actually had Tiffany replace them once which they did.  We all know turquoise is very sensitive to chemicals and oils.  Turquoise is now stabilized, but even so, it will change color over the years if worn often, especially against skin.  I am not surprised the earrings turned green.  There is no other way to put on earrings without fingers being all over the stone.
> 
> I may be totally wrong, and I am certainly not a gemstone expert, but that's my theory on turquoise at VCA... the secret stash.
> Maybe they can convince the owners of Sleeping Beauty to open up the mine again for turquoise, but I think mining copper was more profitable.
> 
> ETA:  Oh, and since you know about Sleeping Beauty, if you look at @Lien original post of her new earrings, you would swear those are Sleeping Beauty stones.  So beautiful!  They just have this robin's egg blue glow that is hard to beat.



Totally agree with all you said! I have Sleeping Beauty turquoise Elizabeth Locke earrings and I felt the same when I saw Lien's new pictures. They definitely have to keep a supply both for limited pieces, a few odds and ends like the Perlee Turquoise, and replacing turquoise in existing pieces.

I also agree on the platinum. I understand the use of wg in Alhambra with the exception of the pave pieces. I'd much prefer platinum for my pave VA pieces. I always choose platinum for my white metal jewelry when it's an option.


----------



## baghagg

BigAkoya said:


> I personally think VCA still has a stash of Sleeping Beauty on reserve, for replacement of older pieces especially high jewellery.  They just don't have enough to make mass produced pieces such as Alhambra as part of a current line.


100% agree I've thought this for years!

Ps. Wanted to attend the classes in NYC but was primary caregiver for an elderly relative at that time.  That must have been so interesting and very special!


----------



## BigAkoya

baghagg said:


> 100% agree I've thought this for years!
> 
> Ps. Wanted to attend the classes in NYC but was primary caregiver for an elderly relative at that time.  That must have been so interesting and very special!


I agree with you!  How can a luxury jewelry house not have a stash of stones, if only for repairs?  And for their top clients, if a client wants to commission a piece with turquoise in it, I am sure they will do that for the client.  

I loved L'ECOLE NYC.  It comes back every few years, and it should be soon.  I plan to go again and take other courses.  I think you will love it.  You can subscribe to the L'ECOLE NYC school newsletter to get updates:  
Homepage | L'ÉCOLE School of Jewelry Arts (lecolevancleefarpels.com)


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> I am so excited for you and your gorgeous piece!
> On the metal question, yes... it's so funny.  All I wanted was an Alhambra set, but instead of using WG for the metal, I asked them to use Platinum (I know, no one will know if it's WG vs. Platinum, but I will know).  *Horrors! What?  You want to use Platinum for the casual Alhambra line?* I now know that's what they were thinking, but the gentlemen was very polite and explained "No Madam, Platinum is usually reserved for our High Jewelry".
> I am sure there are exceptions of course.
> 
> On L'ECOLE, there are two permanent schools and three travelling schools.  A travelling school is where they come to the location every few years.  The travelling schools are in NYC, Dubai, and Tokyo.  The two permanent schools are in Paris and... Hong Kong!  Yes... HK... just a hop and skip away from you!
> 
> They do exhibitions as well as hold classes.  If you are interested, I would suggest you take a week and sign up for classes back to back and just enjoy the week there.  I did that when L'ECOLE came to NYC. I just packed in as many classes as I could during that week.  It was so worth it.
> 
> Regarding Switzerland vs. Paris, I am almost certain their main workshop is at Place Vendome in Paris.  It's been there since VCA opened at Place Vendome in 1906 (hence their logo is the Vendome Column).  VCA was bought by Richemont (same owner of Cartier) in 1999, so based on what you asid, I wonder if Richemont opened a workshop in Switzerland.  I would love to hear what your SA says about a workshop in Switzerland, and if it's true, is it for any Richemont brand (e.g. VCA, Cartier, Buccellati...) or specific for VCA?
> 
> Here is the link to the L'ECOLE so you can browse overall.  Then scroll all the way to the bottom and click on the HK school.  Wow... you are so lucky you are close to a permanent school.
> Homepage | L'ÉCOLE School of Jewelry Arts (lecolevancleefarpels.com)
> 
> By the way, I travel a lot on business (well, used to) and used to fly to Asia.  SG is beautiful, but soooo hot!  I was in suits, dying of heat.   During my business trips, I often went to SG, but I would do a quick hop over to HK for the weekend.  I think it's only a little over 4 hours, but that's a short flight when you're talking travel in Asia as I am sure you know.  Take a look at the website and classes and see if any interest you.  I really enjoyed them and plan to take more classes when L'ECOLE comes back to NYC.
> 
> I am sure you're going to love this piece even more knowing it's high jewelry!
> I went back to your original post and it's gorgeous.  Please post mods shots if you're not shy.
> So happy for you!



Hahaha, I literally LOL'ed at the bolded part.

The point you made about the workshop being in Switzerland as a result of the Richemont group acquiring VCA makes a lot of sense.  All I know is this.  It looks like Richemont must have opened one there.  I will relay your Q to my boutique manager when I see him on Wednesday.




Thank you for the information re the L'ECOLE and Fortnum & Mason.  I love F&M.  Used to live in London and frequented them quite a bit.  And it looks like I am going to HK when borders open up....wheeeeee!!!

Q please: where have you posted your collections? I'd love to see.

I'd love to meet up next time you're in Singers or even HK.  As you said, HK is just short plane hop away.

ETA: I am for sure posting mod shots.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> Hahaha, I literally LOL'ed at the bolded part.
> 
> The point you made about the workshop being in Switzerland as a result of the Richemont group acquiring VCA makes a lot of sense.  All I know is this.  It looks like Richemont must have opened one there.  I will relay your Q to my boutique manager when I see him on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 5058682
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information re the L'ECOLE and Fortnum & Mason.  I love F&M.  Used to live in London and frequented them quite a bit.  And it looks like I am going to HK when borders open up....wheeeeee!!!
> 
> Q please: where have you posted your collections? I'd love to see.
> 
> I'd love to meet up next time you're in Singers or even HK.  As you said, HK is just short plane hop away.


Wow... there is a Switzerland workshop!  I never knew.  I guess it doesn't matter that it's not "Paris"... everything is so international now anyway.  I would not be surprised if they open up a workshop in HK.  My collection is small compared to yours and many others here, and I'm not a big mod shot gal (camera shy).  I am getting a couple of pieces this coming weekend though, so maybe I'll post those for fun.  I love F&M too and it was a must-go destination when I visited London.  I still order from there and have it shipped to the US.  Shipping is so easy now that the world is so small, and travel to purchase items in person are no longer needed.  

I think you'll love taking some classes at L'ECOLE HK.  I really hate a great time and hope L'ECOLE comes back to NYC soon.


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... there is a Switzerland workshop!  I never knew.  I guess it doesn't matter that it's not "Paris"... everything is so international now anyway.  I would not be surprised if they open up a workshop in HK.  My collection is small compared to yours and many others here, and I'm not a big mod shot gal (camera shy).  I am getting a couple of pieces this coming weekend though, so maybe I'll post those for fun.  I love F&M too and it was a must-go destination when I visited London.  I still order from there and have it shipped to the US.  Shipping is so easy now that the world is so small, and travel to purchase items in person are no longer needed.
> 
> I think you'll love taking some classes at L'ECOLE HK.  I really hate a great time and hope L'ECOLE comes back to NYC soon.



You're just being modest, I'm sure.  I love that you're into fine jewels and gems.  Looking forward to seeing your pieces that are soon arriving.


----------



## Icyjade

Lien said:


> You're just being modest, I'm sure.  I love that you're into fine jewels and gems.  Looking forward to seeing your pieces that are soon arriving.



Wow! Your earrings are making me crave turquoise... so beautiful!


----------



## Lien

Icyjade said:


> Wow! Your earrings are making me crave turquoise... so beautiful!



Awww.  Thank you.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> You're just being modest, I'm sure.  I love that you're into fine jewels and gems.  Looking forward to seeing your pieces that are soon arriving.


Hi!  Sorry, I won't drag this out further, but one more thing I want to share and then I'll stop... promise.

Since you mentioned gems, I want to mention L'ECOLE has a lot of classes on colored gemstones.  I am a big fan of colored gemstones (e.g. Colombian emeralds, Ceylon sapphires, Burma rubies), so I zoomed in on gemstone related classes.  This is just FYI that L'ECOLE is not just about diamonds or settings... it's about all aspects of fine jewelry.  One class I wished I could have taken is the one on Gouache drawing.  You are taught about gouache drawings used to design high jewelry.  You get to make your own gouache drawing. I plan to take it next time, and I wanted to let you know about this particular class as I think you might especially enjoy this in addition to gemstone classes.

I think you will enjoy L'ECOLE!  Okay... I will stop now and zip it.  I do respect this is the turquoise thread, but gemstone talk just perks me up!  I like VCA too, but it is colored gemstones that give me that big ear to ear grin.   

Congrats again to you on the gorgeous piece!


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Sorry, I won't drag this out further, but one more thing I want to share and then I'll stop... promise.
> 
> Since you mentioned gems, I want to mention L'ECOLE has a lot of classes on colored gemstones.  I am a big fan of colored gemstones (e.g. Colombian emeralds, Ceylon sapphires, Burma rubies), so I zoomed in on gemstone related classes.  This is just FYI that L'ECOLE is not just about diamonds or settings... it's about all aspects of fine jewelry.  One class I wished I could have taken is the one on Gouache drawing.  You are taught about gouache drawings used to design high jewelry.  You get to make your own gouache drawing. I plan to take it next time, and I wanted to let you know about this particular class as I think you might especially enjoy this in addition to gemstone classes.
> 
> I think you will enjoy L'ECOLE!  Okay... I will stop now and zip it.  I do respect this is the turquoise thread, but gemstone talk just perks me up!  I like VCA too, but it is colored gemstones that give me that big ear to ear grin.
> 
> Congrats again to you on the gorgeous piece!



You're sooo cute!!  I love hearing about all these.  I love love love emeralds (my dream to own a big juicy lustrous Columbian emerald) as well as sapphires and rubies.  The Gouache drawing is a new thing for me (I learned a new thing today, woooo hooo).

One more sleep before I pick up my *high jewellery* (BIG GRIN, haha) heritage TQ earrings.


----------



## Lovely87

surfer said:


> Playing and layering


What’ stone is that on the bracelet ?? TIA


----------



## surfer

Lovely87 said:


> What’ stone is that on the bracelet ?? TIA


Sorry dear pics aren't showing up


----------



## HADASSA

surfer said:


> Sorry dear pics aren't showing up








						Please post your VCA turquoise piece Of jewellery
					

Two more pics:amuse:    All's well that ends well. You should take @Stardust Andromeda's advice and get the Lapis as well :tup:




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I think@Lovely87 is referring to this post.


----------



## surfer

surfer said:


> Sorry dear pics aren't showing up



Raspberry sevre from 2012 limited edition launch dear


----------



## surfer

HADASSA said:


> Please post your VCA turquoise piece Of jewellery
> 
> 
> Two more pics:amuse:    All's well that ends well. You should take @Stardust Andromeda's advice and get the Lapis as well :tup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think@Lovely87 is referring to this post.



Wise as per usual


----------



## shoprgrl

I'm a VCA newbie. Is there any way to get turq & gold alhambra anymore or those need to be found vintage?
Thanks


----------



## DS2006

shoprgrl said:


> I'm a VCA newbie. Is there any way to get turq & gold alhambra anymore or those need to be found vintage?
> Thanks


Unfortunately those have been discontinued for many years. There are many fakes out there, so be very careful buying on the second hand market.


----------



## marbella8

DS2006 said:


> Totally agree with all you said! I have Sleeping Beauty turquoise Elizabeth Locke earrings and I felt the same when I saw Lien's new pictures. They definitely have to keep a supply both for limited pieces, a few odds and ends like the Perlee Turquoise, and replacing turquoise in existing pieces.
> 
> I also agree on the platinum. I understand the use of wg in Alhambra with the exception of the pave pieces. I'd much prefer platinum for my pave VA pieces. I always choose platinum for my white metal jewelry when it's an option.



I don’t doubt they keep an inventory of turquoise (not a secret stash, but a realty they need) for replacement of pieces. There just isn’t enough I’m sure out there to purchase to make everyday pieces. Nothing like sleeping beauty from the Middle East.


----------



## Lien

My TQ "family", except for the RdN clip/pendant (which is currently locked up in the bank vault) and the 5-motif bracelet (currently not with me either).


----------



## A bottle of Red

Lien said:


> My TQ "family", except one (the RdN, which is currently locked up in the bank vault)
> 
> View attachment 5084777


So stunning!  Which is your favorite?


----------



## Lien

A bottle of Red said:


> So stunning!  Which is your favorite?



Definitely the TQ Rose de Noel.

The new-to-me HJ earrings are fancy.  But my piercings are too low.  So most likely will need them re-pierced (been thinking about it for many years already, lol).


----------



## A bottle of Red

Lien said:


> Definitely the TQ Rose de Noel.
> 
> The new-to-me HJ earrings are fancy.  But my piercings are too low.  So most likely will need them re-pierced (been thinking about it for many years already, lol).


Can bling dots help meanwhile? 
By the way, did you ever decide on what your finale statement piece will be?


----------



## Lien

A bottle of Red said:


> Can bling dots help meanwhile?
> By the way, did you ever decide on what your finale statement piece will be?



I've tried all kinds of support.  Not working

I've had this issue for so long, with many pairs of earrings.

Haha, not yet.  I *think* I'd like a Richard Mille watch.  But their prices keep going up on me!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Lien said:


> I've tried all kinds of support.  Not working
> 
> I've had this issue for so long, with many pairs of earrings.
> 
> Haha, not yet.  I *think* I'd like a Richard Mille watch.  But their prices keep going up on me!!


Well I'm eagerly following your journey.  I hope you find the "one" that you love & brings you joy


----------



## Lien

A bottle of Red said:


> Well I'm eagerly following your journey.  I hope you find the "one" that you love & brings you joy



Thank you.

I need to stop getting distracted and buying other stuff (both VCA and H)!! lol


----------



## rashas0m

I’ve been searching for some info and photos of this piece but that was no where to be found. So I’m sharing this for the viewing pleasure of all of us.


----------



## nicole0612

rashas0m said:


> I’ve been searching for some info and photos of this piece but that was no where to be found. So I’m sharing this for the viewing pleasure of all of us.


This thread should have the info you are looking for.





						New Release ALERT! Turquoise is Back!!
					

Alhambra Secret Pendant (Im sorry for the not so good quality)




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Lien

My TQ "family".  Which shade is your fave?

The only missing/wishlist item is a 10-motif necklace.  I'd *love* for that to be alternating TQ pave but it'd never happen!


----------



## fice16

Lien said:


> My complete TQ "family".  Will try to take better pics later.
> 
> Which shade is your fave?
> 
> Anyhow, the only missing/wishlist item is a 10-motif necklace.  I'd *love* for that to be alternating TQ pave but it'd never happen!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107111



Beautiful collection!


----------



## nicole0612

Lien said:


> My complete TQ "family".  Will try to take better pics later.
> 
> Which shade is your fave?
> 
> Anyhow, the only missing/wishlist item is a 10-motif necklace.  I'd *love* for that to be alternating TQ pave but it'd never happen!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107111


I caught my breath when I saw this photo. Just glorious!


----------



## smallfry

Lien said:


> My complete TQ "family".  Will try to take better pics later.
> 
> Which shade is your fave?
> 
> Anyhow, the only missing/wishlist item is a 10-motif necklace.  I'd *love* for that to be alternating TQ pave but it'd never happen!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107111



Gorgeous collection!  I love the blue-green shade of your Alhambra pendant!


----------



## wisconsin

Lien said:


> My TQ "family".  Which shade is your fave?
> 
> The only missing/wishlist item is a 10-motif necklace.  I'd *love* for that to be alternating TQ pave but it'd never happen!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112398


Please what earrings are the non Alhambra ones?


----------



## DS2006

wisconsin said:


> Please what earrings are the non Alhambra ones?


There is a pair with diamond halos on the bottom row of her picture. They are heritage pieces no longer produced.

I just posted my Perlee ones for you on your thread.


----------



## Lien

wisconsin said:


> Please what earrings are the non Alhambra ones?



Those are my high jewellery heritage diamond and TQ earrings.


----------



## Lien

DS2006 said:


> There is a pair with diamond halos on the bottom row of her picture. They are heritage pieces no longer produced.
> 
> I just posted my Perlee ones for you on your thread.



I just realised I left out my Perlee TQ pendant in the second pic.  Duh, Lien!!  I shall repost.


----------



## surfer

Just arrived, the latest addition to my rose de Noel collection  need to do a better pic but this was taken in the car after I ripped the box open lol


----------



## Glamslam

Lien said:


> My TQ "family".  Which shade is your fave?
> 
> The only missing/wishlist item is a 10-motif necklace.  I'd *love* for that to be alternating TQ pave but it'd never happen!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112398


What a gorgeous family  congrats dear!


----------



## wisconsin

Maria333 said:


> Thank you all so much for your opinions! It was really helpful to hear from you ladies. I decided that I'm happy with the smaller size since the color is extremely bright and definitely pops through my hair.
> 
> Now I'm having second thoughts about the shape
> I've never considered getting butterfly shape in earrings before because I was worried that it might look strange on me when I'm older. However the more I'm looking at it now the more I like it in this specific combination (sweet size & turquoise). Also, from pictures it looks like the sweet butterfly appears to be a tiny bit larger than clover due to the shape of the wings. I wish I had a store near me to try it on...
> 
> Would you exchange for the butterfly or keep the clover?
> And if anyone here has experience wearing the butterfly, do the earrings stay in place with the wings up or turn while on the ears?


I just recently had this option and chose the butterfly turquoise sweets.
They should be arriving to me soon.
It was a tough choice but the butterflies had a more brighter turquoise and looked a little more substantial.


----------



## wisconsin

They are here!! My first VCA turquoise piece!


----------



## Maria333

wisconsin said:


> I just recently had this option and chose the butterfly turquoise sweets.
> They should be arriving to me soon.
> It was a tough choice but the butterflies had a more brighter turquoise and looked a little more substantial.



They look super cute, congrats!! If you don't mind sharing, I'd love to see modeling pics   

I don't wear mine often, but when I do, I love the pop of color. VCA turquoise is sooooo pretty. Just wore mine today and very much enjoyed them. 
However, after deciding to keep them, I'm still in need of a more carefree everyday studs that I don't need to worry about getting wet etc. I'm thinking to get diamants legers from Cartier.


----------



## DreamingPink

Not sure if this is the right place to post... but Fashionphile has a 20 motif available if anyone is interested 
at a premium of course 



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/van-cleef-arpels-18k-yellow-gold-turquoise-20-motifs-vintage-alhambra-necklace-769497


----------



## hopiko

Lien said:


> My TQ "family".  Which shade is your fave?
> 
> The only missing/wishlist item is a 10-motif necklace.  I'd *love* for that to be alternating TQ pave but it'd never happen!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112398


Love them all but your Rose d'Noel is breathtaking!...Heck, they are all breathtaking


----------



## Cavalier Girl

DreamingPink said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post... but Fashionphile has a 20 motif available if anyone is interested
> at a premium of course
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/van-cleef-arpels-18k-yellow-gold-turquoise-20-motifs-vintage-alhambra-necklace-769497



Holy smoke!  61k, they've got to be kidding!  I bought mine in 2011 for 14.5k.  That's grand theft!


----------



## missie1

Cavalier Girl said:


> Holy smoke!  61k, they've got to be kidding!  I bought mine in 2011 for 14.5k.  That's grand theft!


I can’t even fathom paying over 60k for that necklace.  They are pricing that extremely too high IMO.


----------



## park56

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for reminder on the Hk school. I was going to sign my daughter up last year for one of the kids classes but then covid....should be all open now!



I used to live there and attended a few of the evening talks when they first opened the school. They were beautifully put together and made for a memorable night.


----------



## lynne_ross

park56 said:


> I used to live there and attended a few of the evening talks when they first opened the school. They were beautifully put together and made for a memorable night.


Another reminder! I need to look into classes as I really wanted to do one with my daughter. Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## park56

lynne_ross said:


> Another reminder! I need to look into classes as I really wanted to do one with my daughter. Thanks for suggestion.



My pleasure - hope you’ve been enjoying your time in HK


----------



## kmang011

Deciding between turquoise sweets in either butterfly or Alhambra? Does anyone who own these pieces want to chime in or offer any advice? How are they holding up?


----------



## **Ann**

kmang011 said:


> Deciding between turquoise sweets in either butterfly or Alhambra? Does anyone who own these pieces want to chime in or offer any advice? How are they holding up?



I purchased the sweet turquoise alhambra last month and love them! I would like the posts to be a tad longer, but no big deal.


----------



## park56

**Ann** said:


> I purchased the sweet turquoise alhambra last month and love them! I would like the posts to be a tad longer, but no big deal.


I’ve had these for about two years and am really enjoying it! At first I thought they would be too small but the vibrant color really makes a statement. 

They are also very comfortable, IMHO, compared to my Vintage earclips. I almost forget I’m wearing them. 

Best wishes with your decision


----------



## AAgustin

kmang011 said:


> Deciding between turquoise sweets in either butterfly or Alhambra? Does anyone who own these pieces want to chime in or offer any advice? How are they holding up?



Hi, i own turquoise sweets alhambra earrings and turquoise sweets butterfly necklace. In my opinion, you should go to the boutique to try them on. Initially i thought i wanted to get the butterfly earring, but when i tried them it doesn’t looks good on me due to the reason that the height of my ear piercing is more to the upper part instead of the bottom part of my ear lobe, so the butterfly wing doesn’t seems to sit beautifully on my ear lobe. Tbh, i totally never pay attention on the position of my ear piercing till i tried the butterfly! In the end i got the alhambra version instead and i love it as the colour really pops! I just recently purchase them and only wore them out once, i find myself reaching out to my onyx more as the colour is easier to wear. Initially i never thought of giving turquoise a try, but my SA push me to try by saying that turquoise piece is rare and that VCA is going to discontinue the turquoise alhambra (not sure how true is this though), then after tried it am sold! Pictures below.


----------



## kmang011

AAgustin said:


> Hi, i own turquoise sweets alhambra earrings and turquoise sweets butterfly necklace. In my opinion, you should go to the boutique to try them on. Initially i thought i wanted to get the butterfly earring, but when i tried them it doesn’t looks good on me due to the reason that the height of my ear piercing is more to the upper part instead of the bottom part of my ear lobe, so the butterfly wing doesn’t seems to sit beautifully on my ear lobe. Tbh, i totally never pay attention on the position of my ear piercing till i tried the butterfly! In the end i got the alhambra version instead and i love it as the colour really pops! I just recently purchase them and only wore them out once, i find myself reaching out to my onyx more as the colour is easier to wear. Initially i never thought of giving turquoise a try, but my SA push me to try by saying that turquoise piece is rare and that VCA is going to discontinue the turquoise alhambra (not sure how true is this though), then after tried it am sold! Pictures below.



This is great! Thank you!


----------



## wisconsin

kmang011 said:


> Deciding between turquoise sweets in either butterfly or Alhambra? Does anyone who own these pieces want to chime in or offer any advice? How are they holding up?


I chose the butterfly over sweet Alhambra-- so vibrant, a little more substantial, and whimsical.I have so much Alhambra and felt the butterflies were unique. And by the way, I am past the fourth decade of life so good for every age.


----------



## smallfry

**Ann** said:


> I purchased the sweet turquoise alhambra last month and love them! I would like the posts to be a tad longer, but no big deal.


I'm pretty sure that VCA can make an adjustment to your earrings so that they are more comfortable for you.  You should contact your SA!


----------



## CATEYES

Lien said:


> My TQ "family".  Which shade is your fave?
> 
> The only missing/wishlist item is a 10-motif necklace.  I'd *love* for that to be alternating TQ pave but it'd never happen!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112398


Oh my, what a good looking family you have! Since you asked, my fav of your collection would be the Alhambra pendant since it has a tiny bit green hint and is set in YG!!!


----------



## Lien

CATEYES said:


> Oh my, what a good looking family you have! Since you asked, my fav of your collection would be the Alhambra pendant since it has a tiny bit green hint and is set in YG!!!



Awww.  Thank you so much.  

You know, you're the only one who's answered my Q, lol.  Thank you for that. The vintage Alhambra pendant has now been sold, to a lovely tPFer.  I am sure she'll love it as much as I have.  The only reason I sold it was because the rest of my TQ pieces are in WG.


----------



## nicole0612

Lien said:


> Awww.  Thank you so much.
> 
> You know, you're the only one who's answered my Q, lol.  Thank you for that. The vintage Alhambra pendant has now been sold, to a lovely tPFer.  I am sure she'll love it as much as I have.  The only reason I sold it was because the rest of my TQ pieces are in WG.


I think we were all distracted by the glorious photo! I didn’t even process the question. My favorite shade is either the RDN or the vintage pendant, but the high jewelry earrings are just so stunning, and the sky blue matches the white gold so well that I may need to have 3 favorite shades.


----------



## **Ann**

smallfry said:


> I'm pretty sure that VCA can make an adjustment to your earrings so that they are more comfortable for you.  You should contact your SA!



Interesting, I didn't know that. I suspect they would have to totally remove the posts and replace with longer ones?


----------



## Happyish

So luscious . . .


----------



## Happyish

Cavalier Girl said:


> Holy smoke!  61k, they've got to be kidding!  I bought mine in 2011 for 14.5k.  That's grand theft!


I know . . . these prices are really ridiculous. I bet the price of the alternating pave/turquoise alhambra is about the same . . .


----------



## amiravander

@Happyish it is actually a similar price as the other alternating pave diamond 20 motif necklaces. I have no where to wear it right now, so I made my male friend wear it when he came over to visit


----------



## Happyish

amiravander said:


> @Happyish it is actually a similar price as the other alternating pave diamond 20 motif necklaces. I have no where to wear it right now, so I made my male friend wear it when he came over to visit


This is so gorgeous! And hey, if it's on someone else, you get to admire it!


----------



## Happyish

**Ann** said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that. I suspect they would have to totally remove the posts and replace with longer ones?


Yes. That's a standard adjustment. I've had them do it for some of my earrings-it's just a few weeks turn-around time.


----------



## Happyish

More eye candy . . .


----------



## Glitterbomb

I was lucky enough to be able to purchase this stunning 20 motif YG pave & turquoise alhambra from the boutique thanks to my lovely SA!! One of the most special moments!!


----------



## glamourbag

Glitterbomb said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to purchase this stunning 20 motif YG pave & turquoise alhambra from the boutique thanks to my lovely SA!! One of the most special moments!!
> View attachment 5257556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257557


So pretty and very special.


----------



## surfer

Glitterbomb said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to purchase this stunning 20 motif YG pave & turquoise alhambra from the boutique thanks to my lovely SA!! One of the most special moments!!
> View attachment 5257556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257557


Love this!! May I please ask if you are in Asia dear?


----------



## Glitterbomb

surfer said:


> Love this!! May I please ask if you are in Asia dear?



Sending you a DM!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Glitterbomb said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to purchase this stunning 20 motif YG pave & turquoise alhambra from the boutique thanks to my lovely SA!! One of the most special moments!!
> View attachment 5257556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257557


I think I know where you're at! We probably have the same SA. I'm trying to get WG/turquoise and he sent me photos of this beauty. Congrats!


----------



## calisnoopy

Glitterbomb said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to purchase this stunning 20 motif YG pave & turquoise alhambra from the boutique thanks to my lovely SA!! One of the most special moments!!
> View attachment 5257556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257557



This is amazing, may I ask if this was a recent purchase and which VCA boutique you bought it from?

I have the 20 motif YG Turquoise necklace but would love to add more Turquoise pieces to my collection and didn't even know about this alternating YG Pave x Turquoise being an option! 

Or was this a special order


----------



## calisnoopy

amiravander said:


> @Happyish it is actually a similar price as the other alternating pave diamond 20 motif necklaces. I have no where to wear it right now, so I made my male friend wear it when he came over to visit



So so pretty...had no idea this YG Pave x Turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace design was even an option...

Did you get yours recently or could share any details of which boutique and when you got yours?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I can’t believe I just scored this. I have been looking for this for about 5 years. Every time I see one, it’s like $8500 or more. Or if it’s on TRR for a price within reason, it’s gone in a flash.

When I saw it today, it was already on hold. I’m at a hockey game right now and In the first period I was frantically refreshing my screen until it went off hold.

I will take a hard look at it for condition and authenticity.

I have sweet turquoise earrings and a turquoise/diamond Perlee ring to match. This pendant completes my set.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I can’t believe I just scored this. I have been looking for this for about 5 years. Every time I see one, it’s like $8500 or more. Or if it’s on TRR for a price within reason, it’s gone in a flash.
> 
> When I saw it today, it was already on hold. I’m at a hockey game right now and In the first period I was frantically refreshing my screen until it went off hold.
> 
> I will take a hard look at it for condition and authenticity.
> 
> I have sweet turquoise earrings and a turquoise/diamond Perlee ring to match. This pendant completes my set.
> View attachment 5266125


Congratulations!!! This is such a special piece. Please keep us posted!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I can’t believe I just scored this. I have been looking for this for about 5 years. Every time I see one, it’s like $8500 or more. Or if it’s on TRR for a price within reason, it’s gone in a flash.
> 
> When I saw it today, it was already on hold. I’m at a hockey game right now and In the first period I was frantically refreshing my screen until it went off hold.
> 
> I will take a hard look at it for condition and authenticity.
> 
> I have sweet turquoise earrings and a turquoise/diamond Perlee ring to match. This pendant completes my set.
> View attachment 5266125


Wow!  Need modshots of your gorgeous set!  Love WG turquoise!  Congratulations to you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Got the Turquoise charm today. While it’s bigger than the Vintage size, it’s about 20% smaller than the Magic size. To me it’s too small for a long chain, but looks lovely on a small chain. I’m wearing it with my Sweet earrings and Perlee Diamond/Turquoise.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Holy smoke!  61k, they've got to be kidding!  I bought mine in 2011 for 14.5k.  That's grand theft!


I did see on Fashionphile that it sold….


----------



## marbella8

etoupebirkin said:


> Got the Turquoise charm today. While it’s bigger than the Vintage size, it’s about 20% smaller than the Magic size. To me it’s too small for a long chain, but looks lovely on a small chain. I’m wearing it with my Sweet earrings and Perlee Diamond/Turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 5270549
> View attachment 5270550


Love it on you, and loving the longer hair! Congrats


----------



## etoupebirkin

marbella8 said:


> Love it on you, and loving the longer hair! Congrats


Thanks. COVID enabled the hair growth. That and Dyson hair tools.
I’m wearing the pendant with my 20-motif WG MOP.

I am also wearing a new Vilsenko sweater. I would not have known about the brand, except for the Hermes Wildlife Thread.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks. COVID enabled the hair growth. That and Dyson hair tools.
> I’m wearing the pendant with my 20-motif WG MOP.
> 
> I am also wearing a new Vilsenko sweater. I would not have known about the brand, except for the Hermes Wildlife Thread.
> View attachment 5271258


Gorgeous WG combo! EB, I am laughing because I also found out about this brand from the wildlife thread and just purchased a gorgeous dress that is on its way to me!


----------



## marbella8

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks. COVID enabled the hair growth. That and Dyson hair tools.
> I’m wearing the pendant with my 20-motif WG MOP.
> 
> I am also wearing a new Vilsenko sweater. I would not have known about the brand, except for the Hermes Wildlife Thread.
> View attachment 5271258


You look fabulous! I love the outfit, hair, and of course your always-fabulous VCA


----------



## Glitterbomb

calisnoopy said:


> This is amazing, may I ask if this was a recent purchase and which VCA boutique you bought it from?
> 
> I have the 20 motif YG Turquoise necklace but would love to add more Turquoise pieces to my collection and didn't even know about this alternating YG Pave x Turquoise being an option!
> 
> Or was this a special order



Hi! Yes it was recent. It wasn't a special order. I saw on one of the VCA FB groups that someone else purchased one recently (I had no idea it was an option either prior to their posts), so I took a chance and asked my SA and to my surprise, I was offered one less than a month later! 

I've read that they only offer 1 - 2 pieces a year, however I think I've seen 3 people (including myself) that purchased one this year, so I'm not sure on the accuracy of that statement. 

I was asked not to say what boutique I purchased it from, because unfortunately they can't fulfill the demand or any other requests for this necklace right now  But I would suggest just letting your most loyal and trusted SA know you are interested in one, and say that you heard they do offer 1 - 2, sometimes 3, necklaces a year to clients. Good luck, I hope you are able to purchase one soon!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks. COVID enabled the hair growth. That and Dyson hair tools.
> I’m wearing the pendant with my 20-motif WG MOP.
> 
> I am also wearing a new Vilsenko sweater. I would not have known about the brand, except for the Hermes Wildlife Thread.
> View attachment 5271258


Looking faaaaaaabuous, @etoupebirkin!!!


----------



## hopiko

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks. COVID enabled the hair growth. That and Dyson hair tools.
> I’m wearing the pendant with my 20-motif WG MOP.
> 
> I am also wearing a new Vilsenko sweater. I would not have known about the brand, except for the Hermes Wildlife Thread.
> View attachment 5271258


This is a wonderful picture, your smile says it all!  Congrats on finding a treasure!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Got the Turquoise charm today. While it’s bigger than the Vintage size, it’s about 20% smaller than the Magic size. To me it’s too small for a long chain, but looks lovely on a small chain. I’m wearing it with my Sweet earrings and Perlee Diamond/Turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 5270549
> View attachment 5270550


Love the turquoise pieces!  Did you by chance also get the Perlee turquoise bangle? I tried on that set last year (BTF ring and bangle), and it was not love at first sight.  However, seeing the BTF ring on you now is making me rethink this collection.  

If you have the bangle, I'd love to see a modshot of the ring and bangle together.  

Your pieces worn together look great!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> Love the turquoise pieces!  Did you by chance also get the Perlee turquoise bangle? I tried on that set last year (BTF ring and bangle), and it was not love at first sight.  However, seeing the BTF ring on you now is making me rethink this collection.
> 
> If you have the bangle, I'd love to see a modshot of the ring and bangle together.
> 
> Your pieces worn together look great!


Big Akoya, 
The bracelet is a bit more formal than my lifestyle. I wear an artisanal Navajo sterling silver bracelet inlaid with turquoise, lapis, and opal that my DH bought me.  So it does have some sentimental value.

I actually bought the Sweet earrings first, then I got the Perlee ring. I’ve always wanted a WG turquoise 10 or 20 motif, but I’m not going to mortgage my house to get one. So this pendant scratches that itch so to speak.

The ring is lovely and easy to wear, but I take it off if I’m cooking or washing my hands. My DH loves the ring too.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Big Akoya,
> The bracelet is a bit more formal than my lifestyle. I wear an artisanal Navajo sterling silver bracelet inlaid with turquoise, lapis, and opal that my DH bought me.  So it does have some sentimental value.
> 
> I actually bought the Sweet earrings first, then I got the Perlee ring. I’ve always wanted a WG turquoise 10 or 20 motif, but I’m not going to mortgage my house to get one. So this pendant scratches that itch so to speak.
> 
> The ring is lovely and easy to wear, but I take it off if I’m cooking or washing my hands. My DH loves the ring too.


Your Navajo bracelet sounds lovely.  Speaking of Navajo, I just purchased a Navajo Horsehair Pottery as a Christmas gift for a friend who lives in Paris.  It was so pretty; now I want to find a similar one for me!    

A WG turquoise set is my dream set, with a 20 as the core of the set.  That will never happen, hence I looked at other VCA turquoise options.  I will have to look at these pieces again next time I'm in the boutique.  

Your whole turquoise ensemble is striking.  Great buy on your new pendant to make a gorgeous set!
I keep staring at your beautiful photos!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here’s a pic of the Navajo bracelet. The workmanship is really stunning.
It’s a cloudy day here, so this picture does not capture how beautiful it is IRL.


----------



## Cool Breeze

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s a pic of the Navajo bracelet. The workmanship is really stunning.
> It’s a cloudy day here, so this picture does not capture how beautiful it is IRL.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276436


Beautiful stones and craftsmanship.  Thank you for posting it.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s a pic of the Navajo bracelet. The workmanship is really stunning.
> It’s a cloudy day here, so this picture does not capture how beautiful it is IRL.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276436


That is beautiful!  When you said bracelet, I was envisioning the classic turquoise cuffs. 
Your bracelet though... wow... it's stunning and more beautiful than I had imagined!   So gorgeous! 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## surfer

Soon to be proud owner of this beauty. Just realised I even have matching wetsuit and bbq


----------



## A bottle of Red

surfer said:


> Soon to be proud owner of this beauty. Just realised I even have matching wetsuit and bbq
> View attachment 5309319
> View attachment 5309320


Wow breathtaking!


----------



## surfer

She will be joining the ever growing turquoise family- pictured here is the Wg 10 motifs and the perlee (I chose the darker shade on the earrings). Amazing how much the colour can vary between tq! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## jenaps

surfer said:


> She will be joining the ever growing turquoise family- pictured here is the Wg 10 motifs and the perlee (I chose the darker shade on the earrings). Amazing how much the colour can vary between tq! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309360


Wow that’s such a contrast on shades I’ve seen more of the darker shade with yellow gold not so much with white gold.  Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing - LOVE turquoise!!


----------



## surfer

jenaps said:


> Wow that’s such a contrast on shades I’ve seen more of the darker shade with yellow gold not so much with white gold.  Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing - LOVE turquoise!!



Yes my SAs said I needed to grab the darker ones even though the lighter ones match the necklace better....but because they said they never saw this dark shade before they felt it's more unique and I agreed. I don't usually wear matching earrings with my 10motifs anyways (I just go bare on the ears as I think the tq on the 10 is strong enough) so I grabbed the dark ones right away haha. Now I am tempted to also see if there's another slightly lighter perlee pair to match my 10 oops...just cause you never know when VCA will stop making tq in this line. Thinking ahead


----------



## BigAkoya

surfer said:


> Yes my SAs said I needed to grab the darker ones even though the lighter ones match the necklace better....but because they said they never saw this dark shade before they felt it's more unique and I agreed. I don't usually wear matching earrings with my 10motifs anyways (I just go bare on the ears as I think the tq on the 10 is strong enough) so I grabbed the dark ones right away haha. Now I am tempted to also see if there's another slightly lighter perlee pair to match my 10 oops...just cause you never know when VCA will stop making tq in this line. Thinking ahead


I would grab the lighter pair too.  I love the lighter color, and it's a perfect match with your necklace!    
Your collection is gorgeous!


----------



## surfer

BigAkoya said:


> I would grab the lighter pair too.  I love the lighter color, and it's a perfect match with your necklace!
> Your collection is gorgeous!


Best enabler ever


----------



## Opaldreamz888

surfer said:


> She will be joining the ever growing turquoise family- pictured here is the Wg 10 motifs and the perlee (I chose the darker shade on the earrings). Amazing how much the colour can vary between tq! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309360


Wow! You found all that turquoise?? My my my, what a collection u are creating my dear! Fabulouso!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

surfer said:


> Best enabler ever


I agree with big akoya, they look different enough to justify the  purchase


----------



## surfer

And now I have two best enablers ever


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> She will be joining the ever growing turquoise family- pictured here is the Wg 10 motifs and the perlee (I chose the darker shade on the earrings). Amazing how much the colour can vary between tq! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309360


I’m a sucker for earrings - will definitely get both


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> I’m a sucker for earrings - will definitely get both



And welcome to the enablers-kind-of-anonymous group @gagabag


----------



## wisconsin

surfer said:


> She will be joining the ever growing turquoise family- pictured here is the Wg 10 motifs and the perlee (I chose the darker shade on the earrings). Amazing how much the colour can vary between tq! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a


Simply amazing pieces!! I also picked darker pair of sweet butterfly earrings as opposed to the lighter pair of sweet turquoise Alhambra.


----------



## surfer

wisconsin said:


> Simply amazing pieces!! I also picked darker pair of sweet butterfly earrings as opposed to the lighter pair of sweet turquoise Alhambra.


Yay congrats hun!


----------



## JewelryLover101

surfer said:


> Yes my SAs said I needed to grab the darker ones even though the lighter ones match the necklace better....but because they said they never saw this dark shade before they felt it's more unique and I agreed. I don't usually wear matching earrings with my 10motifs anyways (I just go bare on the ears as I think the tq on the 10 is strong enough) so I grabbed the dark ones right away haha. Now I am tempted to also see if there's another slightly lighter perlee pair to match my 10 oops...just cause you never know when VCA will stop making tq in this line. Thinking ahead


If you don't wear earrings with your 10 motif necklace, I'm not sure I would be inclined to purchase a pair of earrings to match the necklace. I don't think VCA will be discontinuing the perlee turquoise anytime soon as these came into production at around the same time that they were discontinuing the alhambra turquoise, so I wouldn't let that drive my decision.


----------



## surfer

JewelryLover101 said:


> If you don't wear earrings with your 10 motif necklace, I'm not sure I would be inclined to purchase a pair of earrings to match the necklace. I don't think VCA will be discontinuing the perlee turquoise anytime soon as these came into production at around the same time that they were discontinuing the alhambra turquoise, so I wouldn't let that drive my decision.


Yeah I am not in a rush but if I happen to come across another matching colour pair then I will just get it cause I don't mind to have them match when I feel like going full on turquoise I actually do have a wg pair of tq alhambra earrings but the colour is more of a light Robin blue....they vary so much!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Not a post on my collection but wanted to share the new and lovely collection of turquoise butterfly collection coming out March 1.


----------



## jenaps

Hobbiezm said:


> Not a post on my collection but wanted to share the new and lovely collection of turquoise butterfly collection coming out March 1.


I’ve been wondering what “new” items would come out this year!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mali_

Hobbiezm said:


> Not a post on my collection but wanted to share the new and lovely collection of turquoise butterfly collection coming out March 1.


I can finally buy some turquoise - can’t wait. Earrings and ring, check.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suzie

Sigh, appears to be only in yellow gold.


----------



## mikimoto007

Wow those new pieces are lovely.....they could definitely have done them in white gold as well. That turquoise looks like baby blue - not the usual vibrant tone. I wonder where the new supplier is.


----------



## BigAkoya

Suzie said:


> Sigh, appears to be only in yellow gold.


My SA asked me if I was interested as he knows I want something blue.  I asked if I could get it in WG, and he said it is YG only at the moment.  Who knows what VCA may do after it is launched next month.  I would also like to see it in real life, as the photos I've seen make the turquoise look coated, like the way they coat the MOP version of the butterfly ring to protect it a bit.    

I know this is the turquoise thread, but I just saw a photo of the lapis and YG version of this ring, and it was stunning.  
I personally think the lapis pops far more than this turquoise version, but of course it's my opinion.  Just a thought for any ladies considering the turquoise. Take a look at the lapis too.


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> Wow those new pieces are lovely.....they could definitely have done them in white gold as well. That turquoise looks like baby blue - not the usual vibrant tone. I wonder where the new supplier is.


Yes!  I thought exactly the same.  To me it looks like amazonite as it's such a soft blue.  I prefer a more intense blue actually. 
Maybe the actual pieces will have more intense color.


----------



## lolakitten

mikimoto007 said:


> Wow those new pieces are lovely.....they could definitely have done them in white gold as well. That turquoise looks like baby blue - not the usual vibrant tone. I wonder where the new supplier is.


That’s what I was thinking about the colour. I was wondering if it was the renderings and not an accurate representation. It’s not what I picture for turquoise.


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> Yes!  I thought exactly the same.  To me it looks like amazonite as it's such a soft blue.  I prefer a more intense blue actually.
> Maybe the actual pieces will have more intense color.


Even amazonite is more turquoise toned…. more green? I’m not sure how to explain it.


----------



## DS2006

Surely they wouldn't make them without using excellent turquoise. I doubt that photo color is accurate (hopefully).

I think there will be such demand that a LOT of people will be unhappy they can't access it right away.


----------



## Ylesiya

I think it will be like with the rest of the pieces for turquoise: it differs in shades and same will be for this "collection": darker and lighter hues etc. I predict it will be challenging to find a matching set..


----------



## fice16

Talking about the shade of turquoise...I am not sure if you ladies have seen this Turquoise jewelry collection from Boucheron, Serpent Boheme collection.  They look very baby blue IRL.  Below is a link for a Serpent Boheme ring with turquoise stone. 
Unfortunately, I don't know where they source this turquoise from...






						Looking for a particular piece?  | Boucheron US
					

We would like to invite you to discover our new collections and the world of Boucheron.




					www.boucheron.com


----------



## fice16

Here is Boucheron Turquoise earrings from Saks. 








						Boucheron Serpent Bohème 18K Yellow Gold, Turquoise & Diamond Drop Earrings
					

Get free shipping and returns on Boucheron Serpent Bohème 18K Yellow Gold, Turquoise & Diamond Drop Earrings at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Boucheron Dangle & Drop and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				




Color looks baby blue in my opinion.  Maybe same source as VCA?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> I think it will be like with the rest of the pieces for turquoise: it differs in shades and same will be for this "collection": darker and lighter hues etc. I predict it will be challenging to find a matching set..


There aren't going to be that many produced.  I bet the pieces won't be too hard to match.  They're too expensive for me but I'm hopeful for anyone that wants them.


----------



## Ylesiya

EpiFanatic said:


> There aren't going to be that many produced.  I bet the pieces won't be too hard to match.  They're too expensive for me but I'm hopeful for anyone that wants them.



For me personally these particular TQ pieces are severely overpriced and I'm not even considering any of them. I guess it will be like "take what we give you or go away". Just remembering how it was with carnelian guilloche here: one is lucky to get a bracelet but my earrings I had to get from someone. Necklace I don't even know where to start, leave alone having matching shades of red.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I happen to love this soft blue color. Unfortunately the timing isn’t great for me, but maybe these will be somewhat limited pieces that they keep producing and I can add them down the road.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I happen to love this soft blue color. Unfortunately the timing isn’t great for me, but maybe these will be somewhat limited pieces that they keep producing and I can add them down the road.


Don’t wait!  If you love this blue, strike while the iron is hot! 

You can also be among the first to choose your stone color from this new lot vs. later when it will be choose whatever is leftover, and there are no more matchy matchy stones!


----------



## DS2006

fice16 said:


> Here is Boucheron Turquoise earrings from Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boucheron Serpent Bohème 18K Yellow Gold, Turquoise & Diamond Drop Earrings
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Boucheron Serpent Bohème 18K Yellow Gold, Turquoise & Diamond Drop Earrings at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Boucheron Dangle & Drop and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color looks baby blue in my opinion.  Maybe same source as VCA?



Those fall more into the medium color range to me. Very pretty. I think the VCA pieces will be nice if some are this color.

In regard to pricing, looks like the turquoise ring and earrings are about $1900 more than the lapis ones (around $23,800 usd).


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thank you for sharing the new pieces! They're drool worthy! I have already asked my SM about doing it in WG. I am not holding my breath as I've been told a few weeks ago that VCA was not doing turquoise with WG much anymore because they're going back to how those pieces looked in the heritage/vintage pieces.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Don’t wait!  If you love this blue, strike while the iron is hot!
> 
> You can also be among the first to choose your stone color from this new lot vs. later when it will be choose whatever is leftover, and there are no more matchy matchy stones!


Not gonna happen. I still have to pick up the SO they’re holding for me plus two more due to arrive at any time.


----------



## Pursi

Did they stop making the sweet Alhambra earrings in turquoise and yellow gold ?


----------



## sjunky13

I love it, but it looks different! Kind of like enamel? But this is always the case with a stock pic.... we will seee. Perfect for summer!  
The new releases are more $$$. The past have been lower in cost. I wonder if they will do special editions at a higher price point going forward?


----------



## JewelryLover101

sjunky13 said:


> I love it, but it looks different! Kind of like enamel? But this is always the case with a stock pic.... we will seee. Perfect for summer!
> The new releases are more $$$. The past have been lower in cost. I wonder if they will do special editions at a higher price point going forward?


Yes, I think that the butterfly line and the cosmos line have a more enamel look to them. I think they coat the stones giving them a resin-like look (it's probably not actually resin that they use, but I have no idea what it might be). 

These are beautiful pieces that will no doubt fly off of the shelves. I personally think they are priced too high for what they are, but I guess that's the name of the game with VCA.


----------



## millerc

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, I think that the butterfly line and the cosmos line have a more enamel look to them. I think they coat the stones giving them a resin-like look (it's probably not actually resin that they use, but I have no idea what it might be).
> 
> These are beautiful pieces that will no doubt fly off of the shelves. I personally think they are priced too high for what they are, but I guess that's the name of the game with VCA.


I believe VCA turquoise has been stabilized which makes it look that way. Non gem quality turquise is usually stabilized to make it hard enough to work with and protect it. Turquoise is soft and porous if not gem quality. Google it to learn about the process or ask your SA, they might have more informtion for you.


----------



## JewelryLover101

millerc said:


> I believe VCA turquoise has been stabilized which makes it look that way. Non gem quality turquise is usually stabilized to make it hard enough to work with and protect it. Turquoise is soft and porous if not gem quality. Google it to learn about the process or ask your SA, they might have more informtion for you.


Well I only say that it is probably coated because I own the cosmos earrings and they seem to have a coating on them. Obviously not having seen the turquoise earrings, I can't say whether they are the same or not.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Delete duplicate post


----------



## mikimoto007

In the new pics I've just see on instagram, the turquoise seems to look more vibrant. I definitely wouldn't call it baby blue, it's a bright bright blue - although it doesnt have the greenish tone that I would prefer...but maybe these pieces will vary also so that people can pick their preferred shade.


----------



## couturequeen

My turquoise family!


----------



## sjunky13

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, I think that the butterfly line and the cosmos line have a more enamel look to them. I think they coat the stones giving them a resin-like look (it's probably not actually resin that they use, but I have no idea what it might be).
> 
> These are beautiful pieces that will no doubt fly off of the shelves. I personally think they are priced too high for what they are, but I guess that's the name of the game with VCA.


It's a cabochon that is why it looks' coated!
I need to see IRL and yes I am sure they will fly out asap!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I wanted to post this here for the turquoise archive. If anyone follows styledbyshishi on IG, I’m sure you’ve seen her jewelry collection but omg her turquoise pieces are to die for!!! I’m not a fan of turquoise and WG so when I saw her pieces in YG I couldn’t stop staring! It’s too bad they don’t make them anymore


----------



## CATEYES

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I wanted to post this here for the turquoise archive. If anyone follows styledbyshishi on IG, I’m sure you’ve seen her jewelry collection but omg her turquoise pieces are to die for!!! I’m not a fan of turquoise and WG so when I saw her pieces in YG I couldn’t stop staring! It’s too bad they don’t make them anymore
> 
> View attachment 5359739
> 
> View attachment 5359740


Love her pieces as well! Wish I had known so many years ago they wouldn’t make turquoise in Alhambra for a long time or if at all. I did have the sweets earrings in turquoise with gold and consigned them. I was then going to buy the Alhambra or magic sized but they were suddenly gone! Praying they bring some pieces back!


----------



## CATEYES

mikimoto007 said:


> In the new pics I've just see on instagram, the turquoise seems to look more vibrant. I definitely wouldn't call it baby blue, it's a bright bright blue - although it doesnt have the greenish tone that I would prefer...but maybe these pieces will vary also so that people can pick their preferred shade.


I prefer the turquoise with a greenish hue as well! Especially when paired with gold


----------



## surfer

couturequeen said:


> My turquoise family!


Mod pics please pretty please!


----------



## Junkenpo

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I wanted to post this here for the turquoise archive. If anyone follows styledbyshishi on IG, I’m sure you’ve seen her jewelry collection but omg her turquoise pieces are to die for!!! I’m not a fan of turquoise and WG so when I saw her pieces in YG I couldn’t stop staring! It’s too bad they don’t make them anymore



Love turquoise.... wish I had splurged for some earrings back in the day. But that IG name cracked me up; _shishi _in Hawaii pidgin means something very different.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Junkenpo said:


> Love turquoise.... wish I had splurged for some earrings back in the day. But that IG name cracked me up; _shishi _in Hawaii pidgin means something very different.


You’ve peaked my curiosity!  Can you let us know the meaning in a kind and gentle way?


----------



## calisnoopy

surfer said:


> Soon to be proud owner of this beauty. Just realised I even have matching wetsuit and bbq
> View attachment 5309319
> View attachment 5309320



 messaged you btw ❤️


----------



## Lien

My new lovely Lucky butterfly, joining the blue family (missing are the RdN's which are not at home with me).  Sorry for the blurry pics.  It's very cloudy where I am right now.


----------



## missie1

Lien said:


> My new lovely Lucky butterfly, joining the blue family (missing are the RdN's which are not at home with me).  Sorry for the blurry pics.  It's very cloudy where I am right now.
> 
> View attachment 5383137
> 
> View attachment 5383138
> 
> View attachment 5383139


Absolutely beautiful… I love the lucky butterfly necklace congratulations on such a great piece


----------



## nicole0612

Lien said:


> My new lovely Lucky butterfly, joining the blue family (missing are the RdN's which are not at home with me).  Sorry for the blurry pics.  It's very cloudy where I am right now.
> 
> View attachment 5383137
> 
> View attachment 5383138
> 
> View attachment 5383139


So beautiful! You have a stunning blue family, even the edited version is wonderful


----------



## missie1

My new turquoise 5 motif wg bracelet.  Playing with few stack combinations.  Not sold on them


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> My new turquoise 5 motif wg bracelet.  Playing with few stack combinations.  Not sold on them


TQ suits your skin tone so well!  It works with onyx and diamonds.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> My new turquoise 5 motif wg bracelet.  Playing with few stack combinations.  Not sold on them


I love turquoise with black; that looks great!  Now you have to get a WG MOP.     

By the way, my favorite combo with turquoise is red!  I know it sounds odd, but to me, it's the ultimate happy summer look with turquoise.  If you have a red top or bottom, wearing it your turquoise really makes the turquoise pop.  The red has to be bright red with a drop of orange (yellow), not dark red with a drop of blue.  This hue keeps it happy and summery and not solemn as a dark red can be. 

I just googled and grabbed this screen shot for a red/turquoise color visual.  For me, I prefer my red to be my bottom half (I don't like to OD on red), so it's red shorts in the summer!      Notice also how her red dress is an orange red, like a deep rich red coral.  It works best with that hue of red.  I do a white top (solid or white w/navy stripe), red shorts, and my turquoise set (I have Tiffany, not lucky like you to own VCA!).

Just a thought in case you might like it... you might hate this combo!  Congratulations on your WG turquoise bracelet!   It's so beautiful!


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I love turquoise with black; that looks great!  Now you have to get a WG MOP.
> 
> By the way, my favorite combo with turquoise is red!  I know it sounds odd, but to me, it's the ultimate happy summer look with turquoise.  If you have a red top or bottom, wearing it your turquoise really makes the turquoise pop.  The red has to be bright red with a drop of orange (yellow), not dark red with a drop of blue.  This hue keeps it happy and summery and not solemn as a dark red can be.
> 
> I just googled and grabbed this screen shot for a red/turquoise color visual.  For me, I prefer my red to be my bottom half (I don't like to OD on red), so it's red shorts in the summer!      Notice also how her red dress is an orange red, like a deep rich red coral.  It works best with that hue of red.  I do a white top (solid or white w/navy stripe), red shorts, and my turquoise set (I have Tiffany, not lucky like you to own VCA!).
> 
> Just a thought in case you might like it... you might hate this combo!  Congratulations on your WG turquoise bracelet!   It's so beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 5385086


Thanks so much. I am definitely thinking I need wg mop to wear with this.  You are such an enabler ….I love it.  This was supposed to be my last Alhambra bracelet but we know how that goes.  
I’m waiting on the Clover to come so I can play around with that combo and then the MOP wg.  
I love this color combination so much and this is definitely how I see myself working it in.


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Thanks so much. I am definitely thinking I need wg mop to wear with this.  You are such an enabler ….I love it.  This was supposed to be my last Alhambra bracelet but we know how that goes.
> I’m waiting on the Clover to come so I can play around with that combo and then the MOP wg.
> I love this color combination so much and this is definitely how I see myself working it in.


I def agree with @BigAkoya  - wg MOP will look so good with this turquoise! Looks great with the onyx too but I think with the three, there will be a pretty balance.


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> I def agree with @BigAkoya  - wg MOP will look so good with this turquoise! Looks great with the onyx too but I think with the three, there will be a pretty balance.


Seems like 1 more Alhambra and then I’m done.  Famous last words lol


----------



## Orange Crush

missie1 said:


> Thanks so much. I am definitely thinking I need wg mop to wear with this.  You are such an enabler ….I love it.  This was supposed to be my last Alhambra bracelet but we know how that goes.
> I’m waiting on the Clover to come so I can play around with that combo and then the MOP wg.
> I love this color combination so much and this is definitely how I see myself working it in.


I'd also consider the chalcedony bracelet. Chalcedony/turquoise is one of my favorite combos together and would also look stunning in trio with your onyx!


----------



## missie1

Orange Crush said:


> I'd also consider the chalcedony bracelet. Chalcedony/turquoise is one of my favorite combos together and would also look stunning in trio with your onyx!


I will try them both on and see which works the best.   I tried on 20 motif in Chalcedony and it did nothing for me.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I will try them both on and see which works the best.   I tried on 20 motif in Chalcedony and it did nothing for me.


@missie1 Check the Van Cleef in action thread- @Happyish just posted Turquoise with MOP and you will love it!!


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Seems like 1 more Alhambra and then I’m done.  Famous last words lol


Haha! Exactly. I paid for my ‘last’ Alhambra piece on my list recently then within a week added 2 new ones to list. They mix and match so well, and go with other vca pieces.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! Exactly. I paid for my ‘last’ Alhambra piece on my list recently then within a week added 2 new ones to list. They mix and match so well, and go with other vca pieces.


Yes they do.  It’s like impossible not to keep adding them.  Which two new ones made the cut?


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Yes they do.  It’s like impossible not to keep adding them.  Which two new ones made the cut?


The wg hammered 10 motif. I blame you for this since I saw you post the wg pave butterfly earrings wearing a Alhambra necklace and thought I could use one wg Alhambra necklace given I have been adding wg rings and earrings. Then I also added the rg 16 sweet necklace since I think it is a great layering piece and I love it doubled up.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> The wg hammered 10 motif. I blame you for this since I saw you post the wg pave butterfly earrings wearing a Alhambra necklace and thought I could use one wg Alhambra necklace given I have been adding wg rings and earrings. Then I also added the rg 16 sweet necklace since I think it is a great layering piece and I love it doubled up.


I take full responsibility for enabling you to get such a fab piece.  The wg hammered is stunning And as your a necklace person this is perfect piece to use with all your wg pieces.  tThe sweet necklace looks so effortless…..great Choice


----------



## MsRuckus

Turquoise lovers, the sweet alhambra and butterfly earrings are available on the website right now.


----------



## DreamingPink

This baby is coming to me tomorrow!
Right on time for Mother’s Day


----------



## Pursi

Just joined the turquoise club in a teeny tiny way! (mothers day present)

First sweet Alhambra earrings ! The sweets are quite small and the backs have to be squeezed quite a bit, and its a bit serrated at the squeeze part, ouch ouch! Also worried about loosing the back while I struggle to put on. Hope they loosen up, but not enough to fall off, hahahah).  

( btw also noted, I think the earrings are flatter than the standard Alhambra)

Think they are keepers ... some days I feel the vintage Alhambras are a bit too big) .. casual summer fun earrings !


----------



## BigAkoya

Pursi said:


> Just joined the turquoise club in a teeny tiny way! (mothers day present)
> 
> First sweet Alhambra earrings ! The sweets are quite small and the backs have to be squeezed quite a bit, and its a bit serrated at the squeeze part, ouch ouch! Also worried about loosing the back while I struggle to put on. Hope they loosen up, but not enough to fall off, hahahah).
> 
> ( btw also noted, I think the earrings are flatter than the standard Alhambra)
> 
> Think they are keepers ... some days I feel the vintage Alhambras are a bit too big) .. casual summer fun earrings !


Congrats on your new Sweets earrings.  Sweets has the La Pousette backs, so they have to be "squeezed" to release the tension.  Hence they will not "loosen up" as you said.  You need to push in the "wings" (practice without putting them on your ears so you can see exactly how the mechanism works).  

I'm too much of a klutz to use La Pousette backs (takes me forever and I end up dropping the backs half the time), so with brands that offer La Pousette backs, I swap them out.  

VCA will do the same if you decide you don't like them.  You can swap them out for regular push backs.  VCA will also swap out the posts for you too.  Lots of choices, just let your SA know if anything on the earring bothers you. 

Congratulations on your new earrings!  Turquoise is so gorgeous and yes... as you said... fun and summery!


----------



## Pursi

BigAkoya said:


> Congrats on your new Sweets earrings.  Sweets has the La Pousette backs, so they have to be "squeezed" to release the tension.  Hence they will not "loosen up" as you said.  You need to push in the "wings" (practice without putting them on your ears so you can see exactly how the mechanism works).
> 
> I'm too much of a klutz to use La Pousette backs (takes me forever and I end up dropping the backs half the time), so with brands that offer La Pousette backs, I swap them out.
> 
> VCA will do the same if you decide you don't like them.  You can swap them out for regular push backs.  VCA will also swap out the posts for you too.  Lots of choices, just let your SA know if anything on the earring bothers you.
> 
> Congratulations on your new earrings!  Turquoise is so gorgeous and yes... as you said... fun and summery!










Hi BigAkoya... I think taking the earrings on and off might drive me nuts. Not only are the wing parts I have to squeeze in serrated and not smooth, the post is much shorter than for standard earrings of that size (I have my Perretti DBTY studs here for comp)... that also contributes to the difficulty putting them on...think they would lengthen posts as well?  The DBTY earring is my first pousette back earring but I like them so much, I'm likely going to convert my other earrings with screw backs to pousette backs!

I'm close to sending them back sadly, kinda smaller than I remembered ... and so hard to put on...

(sorry for terrible lighting!)


----------



## BigAkoya

Pursi said:


> View attachment 5399764
> 
> View attachment 5399765
> View attachment 5399766
> 
> View attachment 5399767
> 
> Hi BigAkoya... I think taking the earrings on and off might drive me nuts. Not only are the wing parts I have to squeeze in serrated and not smooth, the post is much shorter than for standard earrings of that size (I have my Perretti DBTY studs here for comp)... that also contributes to the difficulty putting them on...think they would lengthen posts as well?  The DBTY earring is my first pousette back earring but I like them so much, I'm likely going to convert my other earrings with screw backs to pousette backs!
> 
> I'm close to sending them back sadly, kinda smaller than I remembered ... and so hard to put on...
> 
> (sorry for terrible lighting!)


Sweets was made for kids which is the origin of this line which is why everything Sweets is so tiny.

VCA can change out the post to a longer length, but if you are not loving the look and find them too small, I would return them.  

I love love love turquoise, but the Sweets are too tiny for my liking.  

I have VA size earrings and love them.  I do not find them big at all.   

For Alhambra, I would personally stay with the Vintage size.  I would not buy Sweets just to have something turquoise, but that’s me.  

It’s what you prefer.  Good luck in your decision.


----------



## BigAkoya

@Pursi 
A thought… if you want something VCA turquoise, Perlee Couleurs has turquoise earrings.

My gut feel though says you bought the Sweets because you wanted the Alhambra turquoise look and Couleurs turquoise is not quite the same for you.  

Just a thought if you really want something turquoise.


----------



## Pursi

@BigAkoya 

Thanks for your advice. I drool over your turquoise collection btw.  Think I will just have to wait and hope they bring back turquoise in VA size one day as a limited edition or something like that. I feel like since they are using turquoise in other pieces there's hope...at least for a special order?

Thanks will look into the perlee turquoise but my heart is with VA but the picture you posted a few pages back of someone wearing it was very nice!

My next peaked interest is the chalcedony! So not too sad having to return these.


----------



## Pursi

Got request of a picture on earlobe and here it is.(I posted one but looks like it somehow is no longer there). Will ask about longer post today! I'm on the fence about returning vs keeping.


----------



## BigAkoya

Pursi said:


> Got request of a picture on earlobe and here it is.(I posted one but looks like it somehow is no longer there). Will ask about longer post today! I'm on the fence about returning vs keeping.
> View attachment 5400012


It's very cute on you, small, but I think that's the point of wearing Sweets... something cute and small.
If the only thing that's bothering you is the earring post, I am sure VCA can address that.  I think the bigger question for you is if you really like it or are you a bit disappointed in your expectations.  As I mentioned before, I do not think VA size is big at all.  Some people think VA is too small and prefer the Magic size, so it's 100% preference.

I see from your other photos you like Tiffany, Peretti, and YG which says to me you are not hung up on only VCA jewelry.  I like Tiffany as well.  If you want a turquoise set, have you considered turquoise pieces from Tiffany?  It is the only other luxury brand I know to can satisfy a turquoise obsession.    You can build a whole collection which I like.  Peretti makes turquoise pieces, and there is a full turquoise collection, both in YG and silver.

Assuming you want to stay with the YG theme (I see in your photo your DBTY earrings are YG as is your necklace, so we'll stay with the YG theme), here are some thoughts for a turquoise collection.

If you want to go super fun, the turquoise Starfish collection is screams summer fun to me.  If you want to go more classic, CBTY always works.  I have a full turquoise CBTY set in silver (the white metal offered is only silver, not WG).  I really love it for the summer; it pops.  Also take a look at the bottle necklace with the turquoise stopper, it's so cool!  I have that too (silver/turquoise version), and I layer it with the long turquoise sprinkle necklace, very light and airy, yet it still has presence.

Just some thoughts for other turquoise options (not sure if you have to have VCA or want something in happy turquoise)
Take a peek here and see if anything speaks to you; it's very summer and light, nothing serious and heavy:  Search Results | Tiffany & Co.

I think maybe wear your earrings with your hair styled normally (not with your hair pulled back on purpose to see the earrings).  See if you like it or still feel a bit disappointed.  If the latter, skip it.  I don't like to have to convince myself to love something.  I've done that in the past, and I end up rarely wearing those pieces.  For me now, it's love love love or I move on.

Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Pursi

@BigAkoya 

Great advice! I actually mix metals when I can get away with it but the necklace is platinum, to match the WG in the earrings. 

The earrings definitely have a sweet and cute factor.....but I might be a bit too old ... in a few years that is ...hahaha, who am I kidding, now... for "cute".

Will go check out the Turquoise at Tiffany's!

I don't have any WG VCA pieces but I'm circling in!


----------



## marbella8

Pursi said:


> Got request of a picture on earlobe and here it is.(I posted one but looks like it somehow is no longer there). Will ask about longer post today! I'm on the fence about returning vs keeping.
> View attachment 5400012



Honestly, they are too small. I also tried the MOP and decided they were too small on me. 

Return them and use the money toward something you’ll love.


----------



## Pursi

@marbella8 
yes, agree...I wanted to love them....


----------



## kadmia

I am over the moon as I have finally received my first piece of VCA Turquoise!! I've also never worn Magic sized Alhambra earrings, but I couldn't resist when I saw these pop up.

I wanted to share as these are surprisingly comfortable even on my puny ears, and I think perfect for summer. I only wish it wasn't so hard to find and afford a matching 20 motif! 

As a side note, since this is the Turquoise thread, what do you all do when it comes to buying Turquoise Alhambra pieces? I've never purchased not directly from VCA before, but that's not an option with Turquoise. Do you just do your own research and cross your fingers you've found an authentic piece? I will typically not buy resell VCA, but unless VCA starts offering Turquoise Alhambra in the future, not sure what else my options are. Thank you all!!


----------



## DS2006

kadmia said:


> I am over the moon as I have finally received my first piece of VCA Turquoise!! I've also never worn Magic sized Alhambra earrings, but I couldn't resist when I saw these pop up.
> 
> I wanted to share as these are surprisingly comfortable even on my puny ears, and I think perfect for summer. I only wish it wasn't so hard to find and afford a matching 20 motif!
> 
> As a side note, since this is the Turquoise thread, what do you all do when it comes to buying Turquoise Alhambra pieces? I've never purchased not directly from VCA before, but that's not an option with Turquoise. Do you just do your own research and cross your fingers you've found an authentic piece? I will typically not buy resell VCA, but unless VCA starts offering Turquoise Alhambra in the future, not sure what else my options are. Thank you all!!
> 
> View attachment 5412226


Those are gorgeous! Did they come with the Certificate of Authenticity? If so, I'd have your SA at VCA look up the numbers on the COA and see if it's authentic. If not, did the seller have original receipts or something such as adjustment at VCA to prove authenticity? Otherwise, there's risk of them being fake.


----------



## kadmia

DS2006 said:


> Those are gorgeous! Did they come with the Certificate of Authenticity? If so, I'd have your SA at VCA look up the numbers on the COA and see if it's authentic. If not, did the seller have original receipts or something such as adjustment at VCA to prove authenticity? Otherwise, there's risk of them being fake.



Thank you! I bought them from a reseller but no COA papers were included. Based on my personal sleuthing they seem to be the real deal. But I am considering paying the steep premium at VCA to get them authenticated... But I'm not sure if it makes sense with the price point either!


----------



## Lien

kadmia said:


> Thank you! I bought them from a reseller but no COA papers were included. Based on my personal sleuthing they seem to be the real deal. But I am considering paying the steep premium at VCA to get them authenticated... But I'm not sure if it makes sense with the price point either!



You could bring them in for a service, say to loosen or tighten the clips, or have the posts lengthened or slimmed down.  I don't think VCA would accept them for servicing if they were fakes.


----------



## Ylesiya

kadmia said:


> I am over the moon as I have finally received my first piece of VCA Turquoise!! I've also never worn Magic sized Alhambra earrings, but I couldn't resist when I saw these pop up.
> 
> I wanted to share as these are surprisingly comfortable even on my puny ears, and I think perfect for summer. I only wish it wasn't so hard to find and afford a matching 20 motif!
> 
> As a side note, since this is the Turquoise thread, what do you all do when it comes to buying Turquoise Alhambra pieces? I've never purchased not directly from VCA before, but that's not an option with Turquoise. Do you just do your own research and cross your fingers you've found an authentic piece? I will typically not buy resell VCA, but unless VCA starts offering Turquoise Alhambra in the future, not sure what else my options are. Thank you all!!
> 
> View attachment 5412226



Congratulations with such a find!
I gather your earrings were recently discussed on facebook?

I think the best way forward is to send them for a simple servicing first and if it is ok then I would personally invest into a proper authentication by the brand itself for such a piece. If even one does not want to sell them at this point in time, IMHO it's best to have all the documentation in place for the items of such value and rarity (if they are authentic) at very least for insurance purposes. 
Also, a local service centre may not be experienced enough to determine authenticity and VCA is very careful about about TQ pieces due to an abundance of counterfeits, so they may even request to go through the authentication process first (I think it happened to someone before if I am not wrong).


----------



## kadmia

Lien said:


> You could bring them in for a service, say to loosen or tighten the clips, or have the posts lengthened or slimmed down.  I don't think VCA would accept them for servicing if they were fakes.



Thank you! They could definitely use a cleaning and the posts should be adjusted, so I will do that! 



Ylesiya said:


> Congratulations with such a find!
> I gather your earrings were recently discussed on facebook?
> 
> I think the best way forward is to send them for a simple servicing first and if it is ok then I would personally invest into a proper authentication by the brand itself for such a piece. If even one does not want to sell them at this point in time, IMHO it's best to have all the documentation in place for the items of such value and rarity (if they are authentic) at very least for insurance purposes.
> Also, a local service centre may not be experienced enough to determine authenticity and VCA is very careful about about TQ pieces due to an abundance of counterfeits, so they may even request to go through the authentication process first (I think it happened to someone before if I am not wrong).



Thank you very much! My cousin and I were discussing the earrings and she said she'd ask about it in a Facebook group, so that must be what you're referring to?

Peace of mind definitely makes a big difference with such a purchase, I agree. I'm quite certain these are authentic, and I'm so excited to have found them! But I will bring them in for servicing and I'll update you all if authentication is required. It very well may be worth it, even if I never ever plan to part with these beauties!


----------



## missie1

kadmia said:


> I am over the moon as I have finally received my first piece of VCA Turquoise!! I've also never worn Magic sized Alhambra earrings, but I couldn't resist when I saw these pop up.
> 
> I wanted to share as these are surprisingly comfortable even on my puny ears, and I think perfect for summer. I only wish it wasn't so hard to find and afford a matching 20 motif!
> 
> As a side note, since this is the Turquoise thread, what do you all do when it comes to buying Turquoise Alhambra pieces? I've never purchased not directly from VCA before, but that's not an option with Turquoise. Do you just do your own research and cross your fingers you've found an authentic piece? I will typically not buy resell VCA, but unless VCA starts offering Turquoise Alhambra in the future, not sure what else my options are. Thank you all!!
> 
> View attachment 5412226


Ohhh I absolutely love love these. So stunning and beautiful on you.  If you have good SA they can discreetly look up serial Number to verify if indeed matches item. Did these come with COA or any type of paperwork?


----------



## missie1

Ylesiya said:


> Congratulations with such a find!
> I gather your earrings were recently discussed on facebook?
> 
> I think the best way forward is to send them for a simple servicing first and if it is ok then I would personally invest into a proper authentication by the brand itself for such a piece. If even one does not want to sell them at this point in time, IMHO it's best to have all the documentation in place for the items of such value and rarity (if they are authentic) at very least for insurance purposes.
> Also, a local service centre may not be experienced enough to determine authenticity and VCA is very careful about about TQ pieces due to an abundance of counterfeits, so they may even request to go through the authentication process first (I think it happened to someone before if I am not wrong).


Hi Ylesia,

can you tell me the fb group name please.  Thanks


----------



## marbella8

missie1 said:


> Hi Ylesia,
> 
> can you tell me the fb group name please.  Thanks



Lol, I was thinking I keep hearing about FB groups too and I should ask. Will you send the info to me too. If it’s better, you can just message me kindly. Thanks.


----------



## missie1

marbella8 said:


> Lol, I was thinking I keep hearing about FB groups too and I should ask. Will you send the info to me too. If it’s better, you can just message me kindly. Thanks.


Soon as I find out I’ll send it over


----------



## marbella8

missie1 said:


> Soon as I find out I’ll send it over



Thank you


----------



## kadmia

missie1 said:


> Ohhh I absolutely love love these. So stunning and beautiful on you.  If you have good SA they can discreetly look up serial Number to verify if indeed matches item. Did these come with COA or any type of paperwork?



Thank you so much! I've fallen hard for these!

Unfortunately they did not come with accompanying paperwork. On close inspection however, they have all the correct and particular details one would expect from an older piece. I will bring them to my SA for servicing and probably formal authentication in the near future though!


----------



## missie1

So here’s my turquoise little family that has come together rather quickly.  So glad to be able finally post here.


----------



## surfer

missie1 said:


> So here’s my turquoise little family that has come together rather quickly.  So glad to be able finally post here.


Congrats! Are they white gold?


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> So here’s my turquoise little family that has come together rather quickly.  So glad to be able finally post here.


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> So here’s my turquoise little family that has come together rather quickly.  So glad to be able finally post here.


I see a 20 in your future!
You have gorgeous pieces!


----------



## missie1

surfer said:


> Congrats! Are they white gold?


Thanks yes they are wg.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I see a 20 in your future!
> You have gorgeous pieces!


Thanks…..Wouldn’t a 20 be so fabulous.  A girl can dream right


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Thanks…..Wouldn’t a 20 be so fabulous.  A girl can dream right


Your dreams do come true, so I would not be surprised if a 20 finds you! 
I hope you can find a necklace! A three piece set!


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> Your dreams do come true, so I would not be surprised if a 20 finds you!
> I hope you can find a necklace! A three piece set!


Haha….It seems like it works when I wish for turquoise.


----------



## ProShopper1

missie1 said:


> So here’s my turquoise little family that has come together rather quickly.  So glad to be able finally post here.


Were you able to find them in store!?


----------



## missie1

ProShopper1 said:


> Were you able to find them in store!?


No these are discontinued pieces.  I got the earrings from Briony Raymond and the bracelet from a lovely forum member.


----------



## ProShopper1

missie1 said:


> No these are discontinued pieces.  I got the earrings from Briony Raymond and the bracelet from a lovely forum member.


Ah okay. I figured as much, but I always have that little bit of hope haha


----------



## missie1

ProShopper1 said:


> Ah okay. I figured as much, but I always have that little bit of hope haha


She had bracelet for sale last week. Not sure if it’s still available.


----------



## ProShopper1

missie1 said:


> She had bracelet for sale last week. Not sure if it’s still available.


I just took a peek and didn’t see it. I’ve never actually heard of her before. How are her prices?


----------



## missie1

ProShopper1 said:


> I just took a peek and didn’t see it. I’ve never actually heard of her before. How are her prices?


Send her email.  The earrings weren’t listed either.  I saw them on another persons IG story.  She’s well know jeweler in NYC.    Estate pieces from her are deemed good.  They were fair price for retired turquoise not insane. Double price.


----------



## eve27

Hello ladies!
have anybody seen/bought 20 motifs in turquoise recently and if yes what country it was? 
I'm dreaming on it (but new from store in WG) and my SA told that they stopped producing but she is checking whether they can make a special order or not. 
I have bought a small butterfly earrings and I love it so much, my SA offered also to buy small butterfly necklace but I'm hesitating because I feel like it looks a bit childish (I'm 30). at the same time its the only option that is available in my local store. However I'm going to travel soon to UK and was thinking to try my luck for 10/20 motifs or bigger butterfly (not sure what is the name).
I've read the whole thread and as far as I understood all the recent postings for the necklaces (except small butterfly)were from resellers? 
what would you do if you were me: buy what is available in store to have a match with earrings or go through stores abroad to look for 10/20 motifs or bigger butterfly?


----------



## surfer

eve27 said:


> Hello ladies!
> have anybody seen/bought 20 motifs in turquoise recently and if yes what country it was?
> I'm dreaming on it (but new from store in WG) and my SA told that they stopped producing but she is checking whether they can make a special order or not.
> I have bought a small butterfly earrings and I love it so much, my SA offered also to buy small butterfly necklace but I'm hesitating because I feel like it looks a bit childish (I'm 30). at the same time its the only option that is available in my local store. However I'm going to travel soon to UK and was thinking to try my luck for 10/20 motifs or bigger butterfly (not sure what is the name).
> I've read the whole thread and as far as I understood all the recent postings for the necklaces (except small butterfly)were from resellers?
> what would you do if you were me: buy what is available in store to have a match with earrings or go through stores abroad to look for 10/20 motifs or bigger butterfly?


It won't be easy to special order any tq 10-20 motifs now. Next to impossible as many of us and many others have tried already. Your best bet is to find them on the resale market although that comes with risks, or get the pieces available now (butterfly/perlee)


----------



## amiravander

eve27 said:


> Hello ladies!
> have anybody seen/bought 20 motifs in turquoise recently and if yes what country it was?
> I'm dreaming on it (but new from store in WG) and my SA told that they stopped producing but she is checking whether they can make a special order or not.
> I have bought a small butterfly earrings and I love it so much, my SA offered also to buy small butterfly necklace but I'm hesitating because I feel like it looks a bit childish (I'm 30). at the same time its the only option that is available in my local store. However I'm going to travel soon to UK and was thinking to try my luck for 10/20 motifs or bigger butterfly (not sure what is the name).
> I've read the whole thread and as far as I understood all the recent postings for the necklaces (except small butterfly)were from resellers?
> what would you do if you were me: buy what is available in store to have a match with earrings or go through stores abroad to look for 10/20 motifs or bigger butterfly?


Stores abroad do not have the 10/20 turquoise motif, as their stock is the same as domestic (with the exception of a flagship location LE). SOs with turquoise, lapis, Sevres porcelain, coral, and a number of other materials are automatically rejected.


----------



## glamourbag

surfer said:


> It won't be easy to special order any tq 10-20 motifs now. Next to impossible as many of us and many others have tried already. Your best bet is to find them on the resale market although that comes with risks, or get the pieces available now (butterfly/perlee)


@eve27 I agree with this. Also I dont think the butterfly is childish. I think its playful but not kiddish. Im in my mid 40s and am looking at getting the rg mop version (LOVED it when I tried it on). I think it is worth another look-see. Have you tried it in another stone (ex yellow sapphire, pink sapphire, diamond) just to confirm for sure you dont like it on you?


----------



## marbella8

glamourbag said:


> @eve27 I agree with this. Also I dont think the butterfly is childish. I think its playful but not kiddish. Im in my mid 40s and am looking at getting the rg mop version (LOVED it when I tried it on). I think it is worth another look-see. Have you tried it in another stone (ex yellow sapphire, pink sapphire, diamond) just to confirm for sure you dont like it on you?



I agree, I think the turquoise butterfly is gorgeous and not childish at all. I’m also around the same age. I personally don’t love the enamel look of the turquoise, but that’s the only drawback for me. I’ve seen the butterfly (not turquoise) on older women and it is gorgeous. I think wearing a butterfly has to do with one’s personal style, not age. For example, I never liked heart-shaped diamonds, regardless of age. Others love them. You may never have loved butterflies or you may, not age related to me, more style related.

Give it a try, but if a diagonal butterfly is not your style, it’s ok, buy a turquoise on the pre-owned market, but only from a trustee reseller with a return policy.


----------



## ProShopper1

eve27 said:


> Hello ladies!
> have anybody seen/bought 20 motifs in turquoise recently and if yes what country it was?
> I'm dreaming on it (but new from store in WG) and my SA told that they stopped producing but she is checking whether they can make a special order or not.
> I have bought a small butterfly earrings and I love it so much, my SA offered also to buy small butterfly necklace but I'm hesitating because I feel like it looks a bit childish (I'm 30). at the same time its the only option that is available in my local store. However I'm going to travel soon to UK and was thinking to try my luck for 10/20 motifs or bigger butterfly (not sure what is the name).
> I've read the whole thread and as far as I understood all the recent postings for the necklaces (except small butterfly)were from resellers?
> what would you do if you were me: buy what is available in store to have a match with earrings or go through stores abroad to look for 10/20 motifs or bigger butterfly?


I have to (maybe?) disagree with the other ladies regarding the butterfly. I don’t think age determines it as much as attitude. I think the butterfly suits someone with a younger/carefree mindset (you can be 90 and be like this though!). But if you’re a more mature person (think like Blair Waldorf at the age of 16) this probably isn’t the best match. But then again if Blair loved butterflies this wouldn’t really apply lol. But generally speaking, my opinion is if you’re going for a mature look (and aren’t a big butterfly lover) this option might not be the best one. Just my opinion though, you should always rock what you love!


----------



## Lien

eve27 said:


> Hello ladies!
> have anybody seen/bought 20 motifs in turquoise recently and if yes what country it was?
> I'm dreaming on it (but new from store in WG) and my SA told that they stopped producing but she is checking whether they can make a special order or not.
> I have bought a small butterfly earrings and I love it so much, my SA offered also to buy small butterfly necklace but I'm hesitating because I feel like it looks a bit childish (I'm 30). at the same time its the only option that is available in my local store. However I'm going to travel soon to UK and was thinking to try my luck for 10/20 motifs or *bigger butterfly (not sure what is the name)*.
> I've read the whole thread and as far as I understood all the recent postings for the necklaces (except small butterfly)were from resellers?
> what would you do if you were me: buy what is available in store to have a match with earrings or go through stores abroad to look for 10/20 motifs or bigger butterfly?



Lucky butterfly?  This one?  I have it (finally) and I ADORE it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

marbella8 said:


> I agree, I think the turquoise butterfly is gorgeous and not childish at all. I’m also around the same age. I personally don’t love the enamel look of the turquoise, but that’s the only drawback for me. I’ve seen the butterfly (not turquoise) on older women and it is gorgeous. I think wearing a butterfly has to do with one’s personal style, not age. For example, I never liked heart-shaped diamonds, regardless of age. Others love them. You may never have loved butterflies or you may, not age related to me, more style related.
> 
> Give it a try, but if a diagonal butterfly is not your style, it’s ok, buy a turquoise on the pre-owned market, but only from a trustee reseller with a return policy.


I absolutely agree with you on this. I don’t see butterflies as an age thing; in fact, I gave my mom one of my Stephen Webster butterfly rings (in pink/rose gold - I bought the larger size in pink, and the small size in blue and I realized the pink is too large for my fingers, her fingers are longer than mine). She’s 76 and wears it all the time.

To a lesser extent I do think the actual design makes a difference, too. Between the two, I think the new two-butterfly version is more elegant than the older VA version, but that’s just my personal opinion, and both are appropriate for any age.


----------



## wisconsin

ProShopper1 said:


> I have to (maybe?) disagree with the other ladies regarding the butterfly. I don’t think age determines it as much as attitude. I think the butterfly suits someone with a younger/carefree mindset (you can be 90 and be like this though!). But if you’re a more mature person (think like Blair Waldorf at the age of 16) this probably isn’t the best match. But then again if Blair loved butterflies this wouldn’t really apply lol. But generally speaking, my opinion is if you’re going for a mature look (and aren’t a big butterfly lover) this option might not be the best one. Just my opinion though, you should always rock what you love!


I am past fifty and love my turquoise butterfly earrings. I chose them over the sweet Alhambra turquoise. I otherwise dress feminine but “age appropriately” and pair them with a substantial ring or necklace.


----------



## ProShopper1

wisconsin said:


> I am past fifty and love my turquoise butterfly earrings. I chose them over the sweet Alhambra turquoise. I otherwise dress feminine but “age appropriately” and pair them with a substantial ring or necklace.


Like I said...you should rock what you love. No use changing your style because some random person you’ll probably never see in real life has differing views from you. As long as you’re happy with what you buy, that’s all that matters.


----------



## marbella8

Notorious Pink said:


> I absolutely agree with you on this. I don’t see butterflies as an age thing; in fact, I gave my mom one of my Stephen Webster butterfly rings (in pink/rose gold - I bought the larger size in pink, and the small size in blue and I realized the pink is too large for my fingers, her fingers are longer than mine). She’s 76 and wears it all the time.
> 
> To a lesser extent I do think the actual design makes a difference, too. Between the two, I think the new two-butterfly version is more elegant than the older VA version, but that’s just my personal opinion, and both are appropriate for any age.



ITA- how fun to gift the SW to your mom.

I definitely think the 2 butterfly is more elegant, but love this one too. The only issue I have with this one is that it is quite large and flat, which is not my style. I have the sweet turquoise from years ago which is tiny so I stack it with other pendants and necklaces and always get compliments on it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

marbella8 said:


> ITA- how fun to gift the SW to your mom.
> 
> I definitely think the 2 butterfly is more elegant, but love this one too. The only issue I have with this one is that it is quite large and flat, which is not my style. I have the sweet turquoise from years ago which is tiny so I stack it with other pendants and necklaces and always get compliments on it.


I’m not all that generous, lol….my mom lives with us. That makes it easier to “give” stuff to her! Although she’s one of those people that ‘saves’ everything and is afraid to ruin stuff. Her ‘90s Chanel bags are pristine and she mostly prefers to wear fun jewelry from QVC. 

You put what I was thinking into words - the VA is flat. I’ve realized that I gravitate towards pieces with dimensions (paging @BigAkoya ); even my VA have depth (alternating, guilloche, pave, etc).


----------



## marbella8

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m not all that generous, lol….my mom lives with us. That makes it easier to “give” stuff to her! Although she’s one of those people that ‘saves’ everything and is afraid to ruin stuff. Her ‘90s Chanel bags are pristine and she mostly prefers to wear fun jewelry from QVC.
> 
> You put what I was thinking into words - the VA is flat. I’ve realized that I gravitate towards pieces with dimensions (paging @BigAkoya ); even my VA have depth (alternating, guilloche, pave, etc).



lol- that’s a good way to give away, with immediate access when you want to wear it, lol. Good for you to have her live with you, love that!

Yes, I love my Frivole for that reason, and have no 10-motifs that are just stone, all alternating, pave, or hammered. Makes it more alive, but I’m boho chic, so monotone doesn’t suit me, lol, even though it’s lovely on others.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m not all that generous, lol….my mom lives with us. That makes it easier to “give” stuff to her! Although she’s one of those people that ‘saves’ everything and is afraid to ruin stuff. Her ‘90s Chanel bags are pristine and she mostly prefers to wear fun jewelry from QVC.
> 
> You put what I was thinking into words - the VA is flat. I’ve realized that I gravitate towards pieces with dimensions (paging @BigAkoya ); even my VA have depth (alternating, guilloche, pave, etc).


Yes, I agree with you.  I think this turquoise butterfly pendant is flat and a bit plain.  I prefer the new version as it has more character.


----------



## Suzie

eve27 said:


> Hello ladies!
> have anybody seen/bought 20 motifs in turquoise recently and if yes what country it was?
> I'm dreaming on it (but new from store in WG) and my SA told that they stopped producing but she is checking whether they can make a special order or not.
> I have bought a small butterfly earrings and I love it so much, my SA offered also to buy small butterfly necklace but I'm hesitating because I feel like it looks a bit childish (I'm 30). at the same time its the only option that is available in my local store. However I'm going to travel soon to UK and was thinking to try my luck for 10/20 motifs or bigger butterfly (not sure what is the name).
> I've read the whole thread and as far as I understood all the recent postings for the necklaces (except small butterfly)were from resellers?
> what would you do if you were me: buy what is available in store to have a match with earrings or go through stores abroad to look for 10/20 motifs or bigger butterfly?


I purchased my 20 motif WG turquoise necklace in New York 11 years ago. I had been in contact with an SA that a member put me in touch with and it was waiting for me (we travelled from Australia to the US for my husbands 50th Birthday). The SA told me that it was the last one in the whole of America.
When we went to Las Vegas I had a choice between the ring or the earrings as I couldn’t afford both so I got the ring, I probably should have got the vintage earrings but have since purchased the sweet as they do not make the vintage size anymore.


----------



## Lien

TQ heritage HJ earrings and RdN.


----------



## glamourbag

Lien said:


> TQ heritage HJ earrings and RdN.
> 
> View attachment 5539214


Oh wow! You are a dream! GORGEOUS.


----------



## missie1

Lien said:


> TQ heritage HJ earrings and RdN.
> 
> View attachment 5539214


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## nicole0612

Lien said:


> TQ heritage HJ earrings and RdN.
> 
> View attachment 5539214


Breathtaking!


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> I purchased my 20 motif WG turquoise necklace in New York 11 years ago. I had been in contact with an SA that a member put me in touch with and it was waiting for me (we travelled from Australia to the US for my husbands 50th Birthday). The SA told me that it was the last one in the whole of America.
> When we went to Las Vegas I had a choice between the ring or the earrings as I couldn’t afford both so I got the ring, I probably should have got the vintage earrings but have since purchased the sweet as they do not make the vintage size anymore.


Suzie, 
I remember when you scored and shared on TPF your turquoise 10 motif in white gold as well as the hammered white gold 10 motif! Like you, I wish I hadn’t purchased the sweets in turquoise with yellow gold (I’ve since consigned) but gotten the vintage Alhambra size instead as well. Had no idea they would stop making this combo


----------



## tenshix

Lien said:


> TQ heritage HJ earrings and RdN.
> 
> View attachment 5539214



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lien said:


> TQ heritage HJ earrings and RdN.
> 
> View attachment 5539214


You are sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Hessasuhailbh

View attachment 5583588

View attachment 5583589


----------



## rhyvin

Apologies if not allowed, but how gorgeous is this?


----------



## Florasun

Suzie said:


> I purchased my 20 motif WG turquoise necklace in New York 11 years ago. I had been in contact with an SA that a member put me in touch with and it was waiting for me (we travelled from Australia to the US for my husbands 50th Birthday). The SA told me that it was the last one in the whole of America.
> When we went to Las Vegas I had a choice between the ring or the earrings as I couldn’t afford both so I got the ring, I probably should have got the vintage earrings but have since purchased the sweet as they do not make the vintage size anymore.


I remember when you got the necklace! You have a gorgeous collection. I thought about getting the turquoise necklace, but just couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Just picked up some new (to me) pieces to celebrate summer.


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Just picked up some new (to me) pieces to celebrate summer.
> 
> View attachment 5603517
> View attachment 5603532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603527


Congratulations! You found the lucky earrings! Your turquoise collection lives in my daydreams!


----------



## missie1

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Just picked up some new (to me) pieces to celebrate summer.
> 
> View attachment 5603517
> View attachment 5603532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603527


Absolutely beautiful collection.  The lucky bracelet is everything


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Just picked up some new (to me) pieces to celebrate summer.
> 
> View attachment 5603517
> View attachment 5603532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603527


PHENOMENAL turquoise collection!!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

missie1 said:


> Absolutely beautiful collection.  The lucky bracelet is everything


It was an extremely lucky find! Thanks!!



Notorious Pink said:


> PHENOMENAL turquoise collection!!!


So kind of you!! Thanks!!


----------



## Suzie

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Just picked up some new (to me) pieces to celebrate summer.
> 
> View attachment 5603517
> View attachment 5603532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603527



Beautiful pieces.


----------



## candymonstr

rhyvin said:


> Apologies if not allowed, but how gorgeous is this?



Not mine but sharing for those curious about how these pieces look irl. The bangle is massive!


----------



## VCACC

Did anyone purchase pre-owned turquoise vintage Alhambra and it serviced at VCA? Did you encounter difficulty with replacing the stone for a new one in case the old stone shows damages ...? Trying to decide if I should go ahead with the preloved turquoise Alhambra pieces as it will no come back  anytime soon...


----------



## missie1

VCACC said:


> Did anyone purchase pre-owned turquoise vintage Alhambra and it serviced at VCA? Did you encounter difficulty with replacing the stone for a new one in case the old stone shows damages ...? Trying to decide if I should go ahead with the preloved turquoise Alhambra pieces as it will no come back  anytime soon...


They definitely will service.  I sent my turquoise bracelet to be shortened with no issues.


----------



## VCACC

missie1 said:


> They definitely will service.  I sent my turquoise bracelet to be shortened with no issues.


Thank you! That's good to know, I was afraid they would ask to provide the authenticity card/receipt and refuse if we are not the original owner. I can now peacefully go ahead and hopefully find and purchase my longtime wanted single motif yellow gold vintage Alhambra necklace!


----------

